#ubuntu-za 2011-02-28
<kbmonkey> mornin all
 * nlsthzn waves
 * kbmonkey waves back
<Kilos> morning superfly  and everyone else here
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> Goeie more :)
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit
<nlsthzn> Hiya uncle Kilos... always good... 
<nlsthzn> and u?
<superfly> hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> superfly: Hey... all good I hope?
<superfly> mostly
<Kilos> i need a bit of help from one of you clever guys please. when i do sudo cp -r /media/storage/packs/* /var/cache/apt/archives it starts at the lib files and misses all the files from a on till the first lib
<Kilos> fine ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> got maverick going but trying to upgrade without the internet
<Kilos> i even tried using -a in place of -r
<nlsthzn> Kilos: strange... then again I don't have much terminal experience...
<Kilos> yeah its weird because when i reverse the command it copies everything to the external
<Kilos> and there is no permissions problem
<Kilos> i dont know if they are hidden perhaps
<nlsthzn> well, they copy allright to the external 
<Kilos> yes that went perfect but on here it starts by libnautilus
<Kilos> so there is stacks missing
<Kilos> and to install them with gdebi offline is taking forever because half of them need dependancies that arent installed yet either
<Kilos> and the same commands work perfect with karmic
<nlsthzn> sucks...
<Kilos> can do a clean install and upgrade without any downloads
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel sal jy
<nlsthzn> I was also very frustrated with Ubuntu without proper net connection... since I got online easier it is so much better
<Kilos> yeah uncapped bandwidth is the answer with a fast connection hey
<Kilos> ubuntu is very internet friendly
<Kilos> easy to connect first time and no probs from there on
<nlsthzn> true
<nlsthzn> I can install, update and setup to my likeing in a few hours then everything is perfect...
<Kilos> if i could just open the archives without cli i could drag and drop everything from the external
<nlsthzn> why don't you extract the archives first then use nautilus?
<Kilos> from /var/cache/apt ?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i will mess something up
 * nlsthzn is a noob and nothing he says should be trusted/or done
<Kilos> i will just keep using gdebi but gotta be offline or it also sneak downloads
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> superfly, do you know where inetpro  is??
<inetpro> Kilos: poing
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> yo inetpro you still alive
<Kilos> long time no see
<inetpro> Kilos: always, what's up doc?
 * nlsthzn waves
<Kilos> i did sudo cp /media/storage/packs/* /var/cache/apt/archives but it only copies from libnautilus
<Kilos> i tried it with sudo cp -r as well
<Kilos> and there is no data to upgrade online
<Kilos> how come that command works perfect with karmic but not here with maverick?
<Kilos> what am i doing wrong inetpro 
<Kilos> oh sorry. Good morning to you
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> mjaty
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, I'll have to help later, sorry
<Kilos> np i keep trying ty
<nuvo> o/
<Kilos> lo nuvo 
<Kilos> gaan dit goed?
<nuvo> hallo oom, goed dankie en daar oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun
<nuvo> dis goed oom. Hol alles nog reg daar aan oom se kant?
<Kilos> ja dankie nuvolari 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he grew a lari
<Kilos> later guys
<nuvo> whoops
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz, thank you!
<Maaz> queery: No problem
<nuvo> Maaz: coke please
<Maaz> nuvo: What?
<nuvo> Maaz: cola please
<Maaz> nuvo: *blink*
<nuvo> :/
<nlsthzn> lol
<tumbleweed> reminder: Ubuntu Developer Week starts tonight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
 * nlsthzn lurks
<Esquire> Dagse
<Esquire> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> hi Esquire 
<Kilos> hows ya
<Esquire> Hoe gaan dit?
<Morganvd> lo everyone
<Kilos> goed dankie en daar
<Esquire> Morganvd
<Kilos> hi Morganvd 
<Esquire> Heel goed dankie
<Kilos> dis mooi
<Esquire> Het daar enige iets exciting gebeur vandat ek laas hier was?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Esquire> Maaz: me too please
<Maaz> Esquire: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, wat eet ons
<Maaz> Rys vleis en aartapels
<Esquire> Maaz: command reference
<Maaz> Esquire: Sorry...
<Kilos> coffee please Esquire 
<Esquire> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Esquire: Righto
<Esquire> thanks Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe i love this bot
<Kilos> yw
<Esquire> so wat vang jy aan, Kilos ?
<Kilos> ek het lank gesukkel met my hardeskywe
<Kilos> mbr het gevrek van twee
<Esquire> Hoe het dit gebeur?
<Kilos> did reg gemaak en n dag of twee later weer stukkend
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Esquire!
<Kilos> seker twee of drie weke gesukkel
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> en toe net n kans gevat en my cpu se cache skoon gemaak en nou werk als weer
<Esquire> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Esquire my vriend
<Kilos> kon net ms goed laai en op een karmic
<Kilos> nou werk ,averick ook weer
<Kilos> ek is seker dis n gogge van ms wat by ubuntu verby geglip het en in die mbr cache weggekruip het
<Esquire> is jy op 'n duelboot met ms?
<Kilos> nee ek het net ubuntu op gehad en nou ook weer
<Kilos> ek het windows probeer net voor ek tou opgegooi het om te sien of ek nog iets kon gebruik
<Kilos> ek dink of n cracker of n baie slim virus het in gekom
<Kilos> miskien het ek n ms gebruiker seer gemaak op my blog toe kry hy my terug
<Kilos> hehe
<Esquire> ag dit suck big time
<Kilos> ja maar ek het baie geleer.
<Kilos> so dis goed. ek is seker baie hardeskywe word verniet weggegoo
<Kilos> goi
<Kilos> gooi
<Esquire> Dit weet ek goed. EK het nou een nodig. Ek het 3 wat ek het wat ek gedink het gewerk het maar nou dat ek dit nodig het werk nie een nie
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> wat doen hulle
<Kilos> of wat doen hulle nie
<Esquire> Almal bly se "disk boot failure" waneer ek dit insit
<Kilos> op jou pcdaar?
<Esquire> Actually my sus s'n
<Esquire> Maar dis 'n ou pc
<Kilos> het sy een wat daar werk?
<Esquire> Haar laptop werk 
<Kilos> is dit ide skywe?
<Esquire> Hmmmmm.. Goeie vraag.
<Kilos> ek probeer uitvind waar hulle nie werk nie
<Esquire> Kan dit moontlik iets anders wees as ek 'n "disk boot failure" bly kry?
<Esquire> iets anders as die skyf?
<Kilos> ja 
<Kilos> party keer is dit die power pack wat nie switch na n ander kable nie
<Kilos> toets dit met die foutiewe skyf met die krag kable wat na die eerste skyf gaan
<Esquire> My ander pc het twee skywe in ek sal een uithaal en kyk of dit werk
<Kilos> probberdie foutiewe een op sy uie
<Kilos> as dit n gogga is moenie laat dit na jou skyf toe gaan nie
<Kilos> en daar is n paar programme wat die boot kan regmaak
<Kilos> of jy kan n win 98 cd gebruik en in tik mom die boot reg te maak
<Kilos> of xp ook
<Kilos> bot van xp cd en gaan recovery mode
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> boot
<Kilos> Maaz, sorry
<Maaz> Kilos, don't do it again!
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Kilos> Esquire, het sy xp op of ubuntu
<Esquire> daai pc het puppy op 
<Esquire> haar laptop het kubuntu
<Kilos> die een waar die skywe op gepak het??
<Esquire> puppy
<Kilos> ok daar is n 4m program wat boot kan reg maak
<Kilos> super grub is die naam maar ek het nie meer die lienk nie
<Kilos> ek kan jou dit stuur in jou pos as jy wil
<Kilos> sjoe my taal sleg vandag
<Kilos> ek kan dit na jou pos stuur
<Esquire> ek toemaar ek sal google gebruik dankie Kilos 
<Kilos> dit kan linux en ms boots reg maak
<Kilos> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Kilos> ek het maaz gevra
<Kilos> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<Kilos> ek nie meer seker nie maar of van een van hulle of ubcd kan jy eintlik jou os boot ook sonder om iets reg te maak
<nlsthzn> mr kilos... google super-os... it is ubuntu with all the tasty bits already on the disc... perfect if you don't want to have to update and install over the net to often
<Kilos> what size download though nlsthzn 
<Kilos> i will look at it though thank you
<nlsthzn> hmmm... it is 1.1gb.. for the 32-bit, 1.2gb for the 64... but it is a once off
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i got 200m till end of next month
<nuvo> nlsthzn: that's like a year of oom Kilos's usage :P
<Kilos> hehe
 * nuvo tips hat
<nuvo> g'evening
<Kilos> my ubuntu is kiff now again ty
<nlsthzn> sure, but there are loads of willing ubuntu-za people to assist him to get a disc... then he doesn't have to update when he breaks it
<nlsthzn> :p
 * Kilos waves to nuvo 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the lari fell off again
<nuvo> bleh, think I should take things slower. I think I get anxiety attacks from information overload
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<nuvo> Kilos: lari is still idling, I'm not in a mood for a GUI client today
<maiatoday> hi Kilos 
<nuvo> lo bytjie
<maiatoday> hi nuvo 
<nuvo> anyone around here worked with CHD before?
<nuvo> I think it's CHD.
<nuvo> oh wait, CDH
<nuvo> Cloudera's Distribution of Apache Hadoop
<nlsthzn> Sounds dangerous (or painful)
<nlsthzn> www.co.cc ... free domain names... might be handy for redirecting to a blog or other personal site ;)
<Kilos> night all. have a good night and rest well
<Kilos> Maaz, tell esquire have a look at grub-rescue-pc . I think it is in synaptic
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell Esquire on freenode
<Kilos> night
<nlsthzn> cheers all
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-01
<Cantide> Does anyone know why my Android phone won't detect? :(
<Cantide> running Ubuntu 10.10 now
<Cantide> from what i've read online, it should just detect .-.
<superfly> Cantide: what do you mean "won't detect"?
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i plug it in via usb, and nothing happens
<Cantide> i can't find it to mount it as a drive or anything
<superfly> Cantide: what do you think is supposed to happen?
<Cantide> but the phone says it's connected via usb
<Cantide> okay, maybe i should rephrase my question - how can I access the phone via Ubuntu /
<Cantide> ?
<superfly> Cantide: my phone has 2 modes, "PC Suite" and "Storage Device", which I have to select when I plug it in
<Cantide> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Cantide> you just solved my problem :D
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> i plugged it in, selected the notification area on the phone
<Cantide> then click on that
<Cantide> and it asked if i wanted to mount it
<Cantide> weird, i expected that to happen on my PC...
<Cantide> thanks :p
<Cantide> just another quick question - what directory structure should it have?
<Cantide> if i want to put music on there, and there isn't a music folder, can i just create one, or does it need a specific structure?
<Cantide> trial an error will help me .-.
<superfly> Cantide: I don't have an android phone, so I'm afraid I can't help you there... I have a linux phone ;-)
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> i'm even throwing some .mod / .xm files on
<Cantide> see what happens :D
<superfly> my word... that's old school
<linuxboy> superfly: I thought nokia started using windows now
<superfly> linuxboy: I got my phone my phone before they sold their soul
<superfly> er, I'm double-typing now
<Cantide> :D
<Owkkuri> Cantide: I've got a Music dir on my sd card :P
<Owkkuri> don't think it really matters, the music app / winamp scans the card for supported media
<Owkkuri> yes you get winamp for android :P
<Cantide> Owkkuri, thanks :) I just tested out the folder I created ( It just happened to be 'Music', too! ) and it works fine :)
<Cantide> yeah
<Owkkuri> I have Music and another caleld media
<Cantide> i figured it would just scan - i'm used to using an ooooooooooooooold phone :<
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> well, vanilla Android doesn't play .mod files... pity :p
<Kilos> morning superfly  and all you other peeps
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> how's the family superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: eish, the little rascal is rather sick at the moment
<Kilos> shame man. flu?
<superfly> gastro
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kodez> morning all, where can i get pidgin's facebook plug-ins?
<kodez> i'm using ubuntu 10.10
<superfly> kodez: I don't know, did you google?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> hi kodez  in tools plugins
<Kilos> oops no look in synaptic and typre in pidgin
<Kilos> then scroll down you will find it there
<Kilos> type
<Kilos> its called pidgin-facebookchat
<Kilos> pidgin is actually a wonderful IM goodie but can do too much. you need a big screen to see all iof the buddy list
 * Owkkuri introduces Kilos to scroll bars ;P
<Kilos> heee hee hee
<Kilos> thats lotsa work Owkkuri 
<zerlgi> Hi Kilos
<Cantide> has anyone else had trouble updating via the update manager in 10.10 ?
<Cantide> oh... seems i sorted it out by hitting 'check and then trying again
<Cantide> there were some broken links or something :|
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  howzit
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos :)
<kodez> guys, earlier today i requested assistance in regard to pidgin's facebook plug-ins. i managed to some plug-ins but my system couldn't work and i had to reformat my system. i had tried to install it again after that but it keeps on giving me an error message that either my username or password is incorrect, please help,how will i ever solve this problem
<nlsthzn> kodez: which plugin, facebook?>
<Kilos> kodez how far does it get with installing before you get the error message or is it installed already and it just doesnt recognise your password
<drubin> kodez: You don't need any plugins to get facebook chat working with pidgin
<nlsthzn> drubin: not sure which plug-in yet...
<kodez> i am using ubuntu 10.10
<Kilos> oh the prob with pidgin?
<drubin> http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<drubin> kodez: Doesn't matter it will work for all version :)
<kodez> i do install 100% but i can't configure my facebook account
<kodez> thanks @drubin, i will try it
<drubin> kodez: did you follow the instructions on that site?
<drubin> because you don't need any additional plugins anny more
<Kilos> try going direcly to facebook with your browser
<Kilos> i had them block me once to for some funny reason
<nlsthzn> if it is the facebook plugin... just use your user name and password to log into the browser version first... if you use email and password in the browser than the plug in doesn't take your username and password... but better to configure without the plugin
<nlsthzn> jabber: username@chat.facebook.com password, enable ssl security ... profit
<Kilos> hi drubin . you well?
<nlsthzn> guys, time to get some sleep... we are doing an Installfest tomorrow in the big city... I will get lost so I have to start early... good night
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<drubin> Kilos: Yes very well thanks
<drubin> kinda only half around for the next 1hour though will be back at 10
<Kilos> just long time no hear so i was wondering
<Kilos> glad to hear all well
<kodez> @drubin, thanks again for your assistance. my facebook account is working now, what was more important was to use the settings as per the facebook link you provided. thanks again
<drubin> kodez: pleasure
<Kilos-> whew the fb pidgin plugin works but all them peeps chatting at once kills the pc
<Kilos-> kodez1, you got pidgin working with fbook?
<kodez1> @kilos. yes i did managed to get my account working. it was a challenge in regard to configuring my account
<Kilos-> i got the plugin, added my mail add and fb password and it went right in but its too much for my pidgin and pc
<Symmetria> bang, university of pretoria gets real bandwidth
<kodez1> @kilos, not showing the offline contacts assist in managing your pidgin
 * Symmetria happily terminates more services from neotel
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-02
<nuvo> mornings
<superfly> hi nuvo
<Kilos> morning superfly and all of ya thats online
<Kilos> i have my own repo of karmic at /media/2G/mav-update. how do i tell this new maverick install to look there for the updates please?
<Kilos> not karmic sorry. maverick
<Kilos> i cant get cp /media/2G/mav-update to copy everything to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kilos> last try was from libnautilus and this one is from libparted. everything before that doesnt copy
<Kilos> i cant do sudo apt-get upgrade online i dont have bandwidth to spare
<Kilos> or is there a way i can point apt-get upgrade to the flash drive
<Kilos> the command i use to cp is sudo cp -r /media/2G/mav-update/* /var/cache/apt/archives but it copies nothing before libp...
<Kilos> is this a maverick thing? the same command worked kiff with karmic
<inetpro> Kilos: post the output of the following on pastebin: ls -la /media/2G/mav-update /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kilos> ty inetpro  good morning
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21l6qwzMy
<Kilos> root the boss of everything
<inetpro> hmm... that didn't help much
<inetpro> would be different with ls -la /media/2G/mav-update/* /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<Kilos> ok sec
<inetpro> hang on
<inetpro> that list is way to long 
<inetpro> pointless
<inetpro> ls -ld /media/2G/mav-update/ /var/cache/apt/archives/
<superfly> I wonder if the number of packages is just too much for cp ?
<superfly> remember that * is expanded by bash
<inetpro> superfly: right
<superfly> maybe use xargs or something
<inetpro> or rather stick to rsync
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20WwEwtKa
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> thats only three lines must i paste it still?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21uLECPLF
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe die maverick maak my moeg
<Kilos> en dis so lekker
<inetpro> Kilos: ek dink nie jou probleem lê by maverick nie
<inetpro> Kilos: as superfly mentioned, you have to many files in the folder
<Kilos> those commands work perfect with karmic can do a clean install and upgrade with no downloading at all
<Kilos> its 913m
<inetpro> Kilos: find /media/2G/mav-update/ -type f | wc -l
<Kilos> but the command to to flash worked fine
<Kilos> says 1109
<Owkkuri> I know it's a bit of a hack, but what about doing the copy incrementally?
<Owkkuri> say a* b* c* etc
<inetpro> in fact the number of files are not even necessarily the only problem but even the combined length of file names
<Kilos> can i rsync from the flash to /var/cache/apt/archives
<inetpro> Kilos: rsync /media/2G/mav-update/ /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> ok i try that ty
<Kilos> no * after mav-update/
<Kilos> skipping directory .
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> forgot sudo
<inetpro> Kilos: you need to understand what * means
<Kilos> i try again
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ sudo rsync /media/2G/mav-update/ /var/cache/apt/archives/
<inetpro> Kilos: * is just a shortcut for typing cp SourceDir/file1 SourceDir/file2/ SourceDir/filen DestinationDir/
<Kilos> skipping directory .
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> oh not all files and folders
<Kilos> is there a all files and folders command on linux
<inetpro> Kilos: yes all files in the specified folder but it's like typing out every single file on one line
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> the shell does the expansion for you before it start copying
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ sudo rsync /media/2G/mav-update/ /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> skipping directory .
<Kilos> why?
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> we forgot the -av
<Kilos> i had to get my notes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i see if that helps
<Kilos> there we go its doing something
<inetpro> Kilos: you can leave -v unless you want to see everything while it's happening
<Kilos> will take 15 mins or so
 * zerlgi waves
<Kilos> better to see
<Kilos> hi zerlgi 
<inetpro> Kilos: sometimes to much to see
<inetpro> errors is what you need to see
<Kilos> its fine it is now copying everything
<Kilos> how do you just see errors and not everything 
<inetpro> Kilos: leave -v out of it
<inetpro> just -a
<inetpro> Kilos: read the man page... man rsync
<Kilos> hehe. i did all of the upgrading on my 20g for maverick with gdebi one file at a time
<Kilos> took a week
<inetpro> Kilos: -a is actually -rlptgoD
<Kilos> lotsa times had to go find the dependanies first then come back
<Kilos> -rlptgoD ?
<inetpro> Kilos: man rsync
<Kilos> oh ty will get there once stuff installed
<Kilos> still just the basic installation here
<Kilos> ty very much guys
<inetpro> Kilos: man pages are installed on the basic installation
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> you can start another session and read while it's copying
<Kilos> didnt think of rsync. cp worked too well on karmic
<Kilos> will do ty
<inetpro> Kilos: cp would also have worked without the *
<Kilos> eish now you tell me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maybe i stick to rsync in the future
<inetpro> Kilos: let me rephrase
<inetpro> Kilos: cp could also have worked without the * and with a different approach
<Kilos> ok
 * inetpro loves rsync
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> yeah i gonna stay with it now
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> just would be nice to understand why the command works with karmic but not maverick
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> Maaz, and sugar
<Maaz> Do something yourself Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: you number of files may just have increased?
<Kilos> i will stick with rsync in the future i think
<Kilos> ty very much inetpro 
<Kilos> been a long hard expensive month
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie baie
<Maaz> Geniet jou koppie boeretroos Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: could also be that some environment variables have changed between karmic and maverick
<Kilos> yeah 958m now
<Kilos> but all there
<Kilos> i am so happy
<Kilos> gracias amigo
<Kilos> now i can do a sudo apt-get upgrade offline
<Kilos> inetpro, if i add --delete at the end will it then remove the old files it always want to update
<Kilos> the update manager always wants to update with old linux headers etc
<Kilos> like 130m of old stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: --delete in your case will delete all files and folders that are in /media/2G/mav-update/ but not in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<inetpro> Kilos: not always a good idea
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> goodness me that no good
<inetpro> Kilos: especially if you have updated after the archive was copied
<Kilos> i leave apt-get to sort it out then
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> apt-get autoremove
<Kilos> dankie baie swaar
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<Kilos> see you all later. i go offline to upgrade
<inetpro> Kilos: why go offline?
<Kilos> i am scared it steals even 10m data
<inetpro> hmm... it should ask
<Kilos> gotta stretch 250m as far as possible
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> i not gonna take the chance it doesn't ask
<Kilos> later then . have a good day and thanks alot
<inetpro> Kilos: bye
 * drubin hands charlvn some interwebs
<afrodeity> Ooo decided to not have page sliders, oh bother
<afrodeity> mission critical application
<afrodeity> nearly kicked my monitor screen in because of combo of mouse gestures, and stupid popups interfering in an editing process
<afrodeity> person who invented mouse gestures and predictive text should be shot
<afrodeity> maaz: google evil programming
<Maaz> afrodeity: "Most Evil Programming Language? - WebDeveloper.com" http://www.webdeveloper.com/forum/showthread.php?t=210832 :: "C++ is EVIL, it's the computer language of SATAN ! ! !" http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t286485-c-is-evil-its-the-computer-language-of-satan.html :: "Program optimization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_optimization :: "language agnostic - Evil programming practices - St
<afrodeity> meanwhile my google doc is shredding a clean text about to go to print, and I getting 'trying to reach google.com" message, aaargh
<afrodeity> kilos: tell marcog that google.com and google docs needs to increase the buffer for large documents
<afrodeity> oops that should be directed at maaz
<afrodeity> maaz: tell marcog that google.com and google docs needs to increase the buffer for large documents
<Maaz> afrodeity: Sure, I'll tell marcog on freenode
<queery> mazz coffee on
<queery> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz thanx
<Maaz> queery: Sorry...
<queery> Maaz thank you
<Maaz> queery: No problem
<queery>  quick reminder: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/738/detail/
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<fwolff> For those interested in contributing to the upcoming GNOME 3:  http://translate.org.za/blogs/friedel/content/vertaalmaraton-vir-gnome-3
<fwolff> Summary in English: http://translate.org.za/blogs/friedel/en/content/translatethon-gnome-3
 * Symmetria starts throwing some high packet per second bandwidth tests around
<Symmetria>   30 second output rate 4606321000 bits/sec, 416762 packets/sec
<Symmetria> LOL
<Owkkuri> Symmetria: is that 4.6gbps?
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-03
<kbmonkey> hello
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> morning superfly!
<kbmonkey> how are you today? well i hope!
<superfly> yeah, alright thanks
<superfly> hearing from one of our analysts about the stupid things that the business wants
<kbmonkey> ah, analysts. hmmm. yes i must go work now, have a good one mate :)
<inetpro> good morning
<fwolff> hallo inetpro
<inetpro> fwolff: heh, lanklaas vir jou gesien hier
<Symmetria> heh Wits university is now the biggest bandwidth user on our network
<Symmetria> and holy shit do they know how to use bandwidth
<Symmetria> BTW a notice: at some point between now and monday, the mirror server will be down for potentially as long as 8 hours for the installation of the new system
<Symmetria> our new fancy box is going in
<Symmetria> and the entire mirror server cluster is being relocated to Wits 
<inetpro> Symmetria: thanks for the heads up, let us know how it goes
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: poking you again about a security.debian.o box
<froztbyte> when the new mirror's up I'll take a poke at it, tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> froztbyte: we need donated hardware for that
<froztbyte> oh, it needs to run on another server?
<tumbleweed> froztbyte: it needs to be a box that the DSAs control (they need to stage security updates secretly)
<tumbleweed> otoh, it doesn't need much bandwidth
<Symmetria> tumbleweed, we are going to work on that once the new mirror server is up and running
<Symmetria> which will also free up some hardware
<Symmetria> alternatively, we can do this as a virtual machine in Cape Town on our large Vmware cluster 
<froztbyte> ah
<nuvolari> hi, does anyone know of an ncurses-capable speadsheet editor?
<linuxboy> nuvolari: google spreadspeet in w3m?
<inetpro> linuxboy: wow, does it work?
 * inetpro answers his self
<inetpro> No
<inetpro> The page you requested is invalid
<inetpro> after login
<inetpro> and in elinks it says: Sorry, but this browser does not support web word-processing.
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: aah, that sounds great
<queery> does anyone know how to import vCards to gmail?
<Kilos> evening all. hope you all ahd a good day
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<inetpro> good evening
 * nlsthzn waves
 * kodez waves at inetpro
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  kodez inetpro 
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos :)
<kodez> guys, when are we going to see more ubuntu activities in South Africa?
<kodez> like ubuntu hour, developers week, something of that nature
<superfly> kodez: that stuff happens fairly often already, and if it doesn't happen in your area, then do one yourself
<superfly> that's how this whole thing works
<kodez> @superfly. where does is happen? the problem is that i don't have the neccessary technical skills and i'm looking forward to participate in this gathering in order to learn. i'm still new in linux world
<superfly> kodez: a lot of stuff is not about technical stuff
<superfly> ubuntu hour is just a bunch of folk gathering together for an hour somewhere public (i.e. not at home) and chatting about ubuntu and free software
<superfly> lots of non-technical people go to install fests and release parties
<superfly> it happens where you are
<superfly> there's no leadership organising things, you organise it yourself
<kodez> i'm based in the capital city of south africa and it's quite here and only active during the freedom day
<superfly> kodez: capital? cape town or pretoria?
<nlsthzn> we had the first installfast (or something similar) in the UAE  yesterday... I am still pooped :)
<kodez> pretoria, cape town is for parliament
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> we have a financial capital and an administrative capital, well sort of
<Symmetria> but wow, right now Im seeing double cause of sleeping pills kicking in so I cant think straight
<superfly> good night Symmetria, go to bed :-P
<superfly> kodez: there was an ubuntu hour up there when maiatoday was up there a few months ago, I'm sure if you just announce one on the mailing list, you'll get some replies
<superfly> there was even a Durban Ubuntu Hour
<Symmetria> lol, its fun fighting the effects of this shit, 20 minutes you can barely walk, 30 minutes everything is fuzzy and you can barely see, 45 minutes you're seeing pink elephants lol
<Symmetria> and then you pass out completely
<Symmetria> and dont wake up for 12 - 14 hours :P
<inetpro> Symmetria: gaan slaap 
<inetpro> kodez: feel free to tell us about your challenges 
<kodez> i had seen the announcement of the durban one but not the pretoria one
<Symmetria> kodez if you're getting into linux, can I offer you one piece of advice?
<kodez> my point is that we need to have these type of gathering for those of us who are interested in linux to gain our ground
<Symmetria> learn it for what it is, enjoy it, use it, but do not, please, do not, join the religious debate :P
<kodez> @symmetria, i would love more than one but it's ok to give me the first
<Symmetria> let it be an interest, and use it for all its good points, and there are many many of them
<superfly> kodez: absolutely, so what are you going to do about it?
<Symmetria> but thats my whole problem with the lug's, and the reason I tend not to go near them, there is 2 much linux religious fantasism and zealotry that goes on :)
<inetpro> 03/03 20:51:16 -*- Symmetria thinks its time to make his way to bed before he ends up with keyboard imprint on face when he passes out
<Symmetria> (and thats not me saying linux is bad, Im simply saying, keep an open mind to the positives, the negatives, and all the aspects)
<kodez> @Symmetria, i don't think religion is dangerous, as long as i know the "our father" prayer
<Symmetria> kodez, heh, operating system and technology religion is bad mmmk :) trust me, I used to be one of the zealots :)
<Symmetria> I've come to realize in past years that a balanced approach is more beneficial (particularly in the work market), windows, linux, bsd, solaris, each has its place for specific tasks, use what is best for the task you are attempting to perform
 * Symmetria waits for the zealots to start shouting at him to shut up :)
<inetpro> Symmetria: ja ja
<Symmetria> inetpro I advise everyone to explore, learn and educate themeselvs in every system they can
<kodez> i'm currently a student in unisa doing a diploma in IT. i'm using gcc for c++, firefox for javascript and would love to learn more about networking, database (i don't know which to choose between mysql and postgresql) and, 
<Symmetria> and then pick the systems for the jobs they each perform best 
<Symmetria> kodez, heh, people in here can teach you a lot about linux, if you want networking, feel free to talk to me
<Symmetria> just not while Im under the influence of extremely powerful sleeping pills :P
<Symmetria> networking is the one area where I can probably help you more than most 
<Symmetria> (and dont ask me about programming or databases, I suck at that)
<Symmetria> :) see, same thing, get your information from the experts in each arena, and use the tools that are best for each job
 * Symmetria rambles
<kodez> @Symmetria, that's the main problem, getting the experts
<Symmetria> heh kodez, lotta linux experts in here
<Symmetria> and I'm pretty sure I classify as a networks expert :P
<Symmetria> (if I dont, then Im not sure who would, considering what I do for a living)
<Symmetria> though again, in the networking arena, you need to decide if you want lan based networking or SP based networking
<kodez> @Symmetria: i have you in terms of network issues but to have structured discussions will make ubuntu-za interesting and allow us to learn
<Symmetria> I can help you more in the latter section and in base networking theory
<Symmetria> yes :) everything has its purpose
<kodez> i left python 3 because i felt boring and hope to be back as soon as i get energy
<Symmetria> lol, like I say, now isnt a good time to chat with me though, because Im struggling to read the screen, took my sleeping tablet almost 45 minutes ago and Im suprised Im still able to type never mind that Im still sitting up straight
<Symmetria> (be warned, Im biased and I will do everything I can convince you that a career in networking is something you want, we need more motivated clued up networking people in this country, more badly than you can imagine, which is why networking salaries are so bizarrely insane)
<Symmetria> anyway, Im off to bed :) gnight 
<Symmetria> (btw, if anyone suffers from insomnia, I highly recommend these things, I do not think that a strongly sleeping tablet exists)
<Symmetria> lol, its base ingridients are benzodiazepine and cloraphorm :P
<Symmetria> gnighttttttttttttttt
<kodez> good night @Symmetria
<kodez1> is there someone good in php?
<kodez1> and mysql, postgresql?
 * superfly has done a bit of PostgreSQL
<kodez1> @superfly, where can i start to learn about postgresql? and how does it differ from mysql?
<superfly> kodez1: dude, drop the @
<superfly> kodez1: it's a real database
<superfly> and you can start here: http://www.postgresql.org/
<superfly> kodez1: also, Python is a real programming language, don't bother with PHP, it's messed up
<kodez1> can python be a server script like php?
<kodez1> superfly, is there an irc for postgresql/
<superfly> kodez1: do you know the site www.careerjunction.co.za ?
<superfly> and yes, there most probably is a PostgreSQL IRC channel
<kodez1> i din't knew about it but had just opened it now, i will go through it. what's more important that i must look for?
<superfly> kodez1: careerjunction is built in Python
<kodez1> superfly, i had managed to preview the source code, i had not seen something about python, where can i look for that? or how is python used in this website?
<superfly> kodez1: the site runs on python, not PHP
<superfly> kodez1: look at the server signature
<superfly> mod_wsgi
<superfly> 2.3 IIRC
<kodez1> where or how do i look for server signature?
<superfly> in the response headers
<superfly> kodez1: the reason I know it was coded in Python is because I developed half of it
 * superfly => bed
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep well
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-04
<nuvolari> morningz
<superfly> I don't get kodez - I think he's hanging around in here because he thinks someone is going to jump out and teach him stuff
<kbmonkey> hi superfly 
<kbmonkey> lol :0
<kbmonkey> like kmem russian roulette? :D
<nuvolari> superfly: oh, you mean spoonfeed?
<nuvolari> :P spoonfeeding and linux don't go together nicely
<kbmonkey> well now I feel silly for wanting to ask something :p
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: there's a difference between spoonfeeding and showing enthusiasm
<nuvolari> Maaz: spell enthusiasm
<Maaz> nuvolari: Looks good to me
 * kbmonkey nods yes
<kbmonkey> its a cmus m4a not playing issue, think I'll hit their mailing list though :)
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
 * kbmonkey waves
<superfly> nuvolari: no, he seems to think that there's a set of leaders who organise stuff for Ubuntu, and that everyone is an expert and a sysadmin or developer
<kbmonkey> oh we are, but our self organisational skills are... well, bad. mine are at least ^^
<kbmonkey> something about too many plates...
 * kbmonkey makes mental note to dl and try Unity
 * nlsthzn lurks
<superfly> morning nlsthzn and fwolff
<nlsthzn> hey Mr. superfly... sorry was afk
<superfly> np
<kodez> hi superfly, i managed to get a python document for web development. i will engage you on that matter when i had managed to go through the document
<superfly> kodez: http://pylonsproject.org/
<kodez> thanks, ii will do pay a visit
<nlsthzn> Gents, any of you know of a typical issue installing ubuntu from USB via WUBI? We where getting a constant error (unable to download iso meta data) or something like that?
<fwolff> nuvolari, inetpro: http://translate.org.za/blogs/friedel/content/vertaalmaraton-vir-gnome-3
<fwolff> nuvolari, inetpro: Wil julle dalk deelneem môre? (of op 'n ander dag :-)
<queery> maaz, coffee
<Maaz> queery: What?
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<Tonberry> o0
<Tonberry> moar coffeeeeeeee
<queery> maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: Sure
<nuvolari> :?
<nuvolari> dunno if it went through,
<nuvolari> what's the correct proverb in english for: "een swaeltjie maak nie 'n somer nie"
<Kilos> one swaalow doesn't make a summer
<Kilos> swallow
<Kilos> hi guys
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos dankie oom
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nuvolari> yo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> nuvolari - Hey :0
<Fistaz> Hall!!!
<nuvolari> home time!
<nuvolari> cheerz
<Fistaz> Heita Holaaaa!!!
<Fistaz> Didnt know blackberry had this app wow!!
<Fistaz> Hi kodez
<kodez> hi Fistaz and all my ubuntu family
<Fistaz> So how are u?
<kodez> i'm better than yesterday, thanks for asking. i'm a little bit exhausted because i was busy with javascript
<Fistaz> anyone available for a chat?
<Fistaz> ????
<Fistaz> someone? anyone?
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za will be going down in a bit 
<Symmetria> probably the next hour or two
<Symmetria> and will be down for a while
<Symmetria> probably 6 to 8 hours at least
<tumbleweed> good luck :)
<Symmetria> heh well, patrick busy rackmounting the new server
<Symmetria> after that it gets interesting
<Symmetria> next step is to go to reef facility, pull the PCI-E 10G nic and 2 x PCI-E percs outta it
<Symmetria> and put them + 3 SAN's in th ecar
<Symmetria> take those to wits and rackmount them :P
<Symmetria> this server is gigantic
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> it has 1100 watt PSU's
<Symmetria> haha
<Tonberry> ja good luck
<Symmetria> heh, 64gigs of ram and 12 3.4ghz cpu cores 
 * Symmetria loves
<Tonberry> o0
<Tonberry> damn
<superfly> Symmetria: only 12 CPUs?
<Symmetria> heh superfly 2 cpus, 6 core xeons, dont need more than that for mirroring
<Symmetria> heh, they are the new fancy xeon 6 core shit, *shrug* 
<Symmetria> heh, combined with that much cpu power and that much ram and the 60 odd TB of disk space attached though, all should be good
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> and it looks like we're expanding the disk space to 120TB as well
<Tonberry> somehow i can not see how you could possibly need even that much for mirroring
<Symmetria> Tonberry the disk space?
<Symmetria> heh, oh, we can definately use that, infact, a lot more than that
<Tonberry> no cpus
<Symmetria> if I was carrying the full mirror data I need to actually carry, I'd need 3.2 petabytes
<Tonberry> disk space i can easily see how 60tb is too little :p
<Symmetria> Tonberry heh, you havent seen how much cpu a machine can chew when its got 15k+ connections hitting it at once
<Tonberry> true
<Tonberry> wait
<Tonberry> how much damn bandwidth does that thing have access too?
<Tonberry> to*
<Symmetria> Tonberry errr national and international combined?
<Symmetria> technically it would peak out on its network card before it actually ran outta bandwidth on any of the links
<Symmetria> but its network card is a 10G fiber card 
<Tonberry> oh
<Tonberry> ok
<Symmetria> the router its connected to has *works it out*
<Tonberry> suddenly 12 cores does not seem so excessive 
<Symmetria> 42 gigabit of bandwidth into it
<Symmetria> wait, its more than that
<Symmetria> 10 x backbone to capetown (where it meets 10gig to Neotel, 10gig to IS, 10gig to CINX), 10 x backbone to Pretoria where it meets 10gig to London, then 30gig to Rosebank where it meets 10gig to JINX, 11gig to I.S and 1 gig to Neotel
<Symmetria> so 50gig into the backend of the router its connected to at 10gig :P 
<Tonberry> 0o
<Symmetria> heh Tonberry put it this way, I was testing to London at 6gigabit/second
<kodez> Hi Symmetria, is it possible to copy an image file in mirror.ac.za using ftp?
<kodez> also, can i get the ubuntu DVD there?
<frozty_sa> as far as I recall mirror.ac.za has FTP servers running
<frozty_sa> but the server is down for maintenance right now
<kodez> is ti possible to mount www.mirror.ac.za as an NFS?
<Symmetria> mp
<Symmetria> no
<Symmetria> not a chance 
<Symmetria> heh, sorry, way 2 many security possibilities for me to allow that
<kodez> what will be a better way of downloading application from packages.ubuntu.com?
<kodez> preferable all
<kodez> is there a way of building my own packages server?
<Tonberry> a mirror of a repository?
<Tonberry> apt-mirror maybe?
<kodez> i guess something of that nature
<kodez> where can i learn about developing my own repo server?
<Tonberry> http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<Tonberry> looks like what you want to do
<kodez> kwl, i am opening it
<Symmetria> ok
<Symmetria> wish us luck
<Symmetria> patrick on his way to shut down old system
<Symmetria> :P
<superfly> Symmetria: w00t :-)
<kodez1> DraZoro, welcome to the world of ubuntu
<DraZoro> kodez1: Thanks and Hello
<36DAA8SZF> hi
<superfly> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-05
<nuvolari> sp
<nuvolari> :O when's the translathon?
<kbmonkey> hello
<nlsthzn> hello
<linuxboy> hello
<kbmonkey> you all well?
<nlsthzn> Well, the bulls played like crap... but sure... all right :)
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<kbmonkey> win some, lose some, huh :)
<nlsthzn> sure, but at please play alright
<superfly> the bulls? I take it the cows won then? what were they playing?
<nlsthzn> shoo fly, stop bothering me...
<nlsthzn> :p ;)
<nlsthzn> night all
<kodez> which shop specialises on servers around gauteng?
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-06
<nlsthzn> how can I recursivly delete files from directories with the same extension? As opppsed to going to each directory and deleting the files?
<nlsthzn> find . -type f -name "*.u1conflict" -exec rm -f {} \; nvr mind, this worked :D
<cocooncrash> nlsthzn: find . -name '*.ext' -delete
<nlsthzn> cocooncrash:  cool that is even shorter... thanks
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> so, I threw a ton of tests at the new mirror server last night
<Symmetria> and it didnt fall over which is good 
<Symmetria> and I really really really pushed it
<Symmetria> it was still idling even with it running full tilt network traffic
<Tonberry> hehe
<Symmetria> I pushed it to over a million packets a second 
<Symmetria> and even processing that it was still only at about 30% cpu utilization
 * Tonberry wants one
<nlsthzn> sounds like a monster machine
<Symmetria> heh nlsthzn whats your email addy :P will email you something
<nlsthzn> same as IRC handle @ gmail
<Symmetria> hold :)
<Symmetria> :P go look at that
<Symmetria> :p and that
<Symmetria> and that :P
<nlsthzn> 4 core with HT?
<Symmetria> heh, 6 core with HT 
<nlsthzn> more oO
<Symmetria> heh nlsthzn wait, will send u something else :)
<Symmetria> LOL go look at that last one
<Symmetria> that machine is a scary scary beast :)
<nlsthzn> the ram 6 or 66GB ... to many digits :D
<Symmetria> 64gig :P
<nlsthzn> yikes... and so many Terabytes of data I can't even imagine :D nice
<nlsthzn> "But can it play Crysis?"
<Symmetria> lol Im sure if you stuck a video card in it...
<Symmetria> heh it has 6 x 16x PCI-E slots in it
<Symmetria> so lotsa room for video cards :P
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/bkfxCM7F <=== there I paste binned it 
<nlsthzn> awesome machine to work with :)
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> am gonna run some phoronix tests
<Symmetria> to see just how much faster this thing is than the old machine
<nlsthzn> super by to the power of infinity :p
<nlsthzn> *super pi
<drubin> Maaz: cocooncrash ++ [Find fu]
<drubin> Maaz: find delete is find . -name '*.ext' -delete
<Maaz> drubin: One learns a new thing every day
<Symmetria> http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=profile&u=anon-14046-9273-11967
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> :P go install it and benchmark your machines against those test results
<Symmetria> wow, old machine averaged 57 seconds to complete that test
<Symmetria> new machine averages 24
<nlsthzn> :)
<Symmetria> damn vodacom
<Owkkuri> Symmetria: 31.1 sec here
<queery> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nlsthzn_> hey queery :)
<queery> hi
<queery> How you nlsthzn_  ?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<nlsthzn> I'm fine thanks ,and you?
<queery> maaz, thank you 
<Maaz> queery: Okay :-)
<queery> ok
<queery> just a bit busy in the lab
<nlsthzn> sorry, 11.04 isn't very stable
<Tonberry> well its not out yet
<nlsthzn> Tonberry, wasn't making it out to be bad, just apologizing for popping in and out in the middle of conversations :)
<Tonberry> ah
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-27
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell Kilos morning oom
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<hjoubert> morning nuvolari 
<nuvolari> mornings hjoubert 
<hjoubert> the opic is quite outdated
<Kilos> môre superfly nuvolari en ander
<superfly> môre oom Kilos!
<Kilos> hi darksurferza 
<Kilos> als goed daar superfly ?
<superfly> Ja dankie oom
<superfly> Busy, but good weekend.
<Kilos> great
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekker naweeg gehad?
<nuvolari> *naweek
<darksurferza> Greetings all
<superfly> Morning nuvolari, darksurferza
<Kilos> stil dankie nuvolari en jy?
 * superfly always thinks of Dark Wing Duck when he sees a nick starting with "dark"
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> surfing inna dark is dangerous. sharks at their worst then
<darksurferza> Been a while since I watched that. Gotta get the theme song outta my head how...
<superfly> :-D
<Kilos> hi morgs
<morgs> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi sdehaan 
<Kilos> wb
<superfly> yo morgs
<morgs> hi fly
<Kilos> oh i mixed up with last night when i saw peer kill you
<Kilos> inetpro, greetings farmer geek
<Kilos> geek farmer
<Kilos> that thing
<Kilos> bbl
<darksurferza> Anyone manage to successfully register on courses.devblog.co?
<Symmetria> sup all
<darksurferza> Trying to get the linux vids and share with the rest of the group
 * Symmetria is discovering that he loves the tax man
<Symmetria> I just discovered I could write off upgrades to business class and first class to tax 
<darksurferza> If u fly 1st and business class, u shouldn't be looking for ways to write off tax. Ministers have fast cars that ain't gonna pay for themselves...
<Symmetria> heh darksurferza general rule in business, if the law allows you to write it off, you write it off :P
<darksurferza> Don't worry about the devblog post. Seems immediately has some delay associated with it
<Symmetria> and screw it, even with my deductions I paid enough tax last year for a minister to buy themselves a new 5 series bmw 
<darksurferza> Yes, but this year sees the launch of many new BMW's, how are those to be paid for then...?
<darksurferza> Kickbacks?
<Symmetria> :P from the million odd rand in tax Im expecting to pay in the next 12 months?
<darksurferza> This is how we, as citizens, encourage fraud
<Symmetria> lol trust me, if its so much as a goddamn sandwich from the corner cafe that I buy for a client while walking down the street Im gonna deduct it
<darksurferza> Lol, ok, enough clogging the irc with tax banter, someone might have something important to say...
 * inetpro excited about future technologies
<inetpro> Ubuntu for Android hands-on http://www.viddler.com/v/644c9ce0
<inetpro> that is so cool!
<inetpro> good morning to everybody
<inetpro> Maaz: say hi to kilos
<Maaz> hi to kilos
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos Goo Morning sir
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> wonder what he'll think is so goo :-)
<Symmetria> I want ubuntu for my amp :P
<Symmetria> lol
<inetpro> hehe Symmetria
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/room-setup.jpg <=== lol, gotta clean up the cabling, but thats the view from my bed now 
 * inetpro feeling rich this morning
<inetpro> got an SMS that I can get R100,000 at the press of a button
<inetpro> URL going to something at http://cal2.us/
<inetpro> wonder how legal that is
<Symmetria> heh pretty sure its a scam :P
<Symmetria> people dont generally give away 100 grand
<Symmetria> haha
<inetpro> Symmetria: so how do we block that?
<Symmetria> inetpro well, you could log a complaint with your service provider about sms related spam
<Symmetria> its illegal to spam cell phones 
<Kerbero> o
<inetpro> looks like that domain was registered by some dude in Cape Town 
<Kerbero> you in be-land now Symmetria ?
<confluency> What is "Ubuntu Calistoga"?!
<confluency> I'm guessing this dude has the Intel chipset and it's putting up a splash screen when he boots.
<darksurferza> Devblog linux vids are being downloaded to a web server for all who want
<Armandeg> Hey, there were some of you who wanted info on USB network install and stuff... Please go check out armandeg.blogspot.com I make a few posts, please comment if you wan any answers....
<nuvolari> bah! :-/ what is that template language called where you can use == hello == for <h2> Hello </h2>?
<nuvolari> I can't remember
<Kilos> hi Armandeg and others
<Kilos> afternoon inetpro 
<nuvolari> hi ooom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari iii
<inetpro> hiho Kilos
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek sal vanaand vir oom help
<nuvolari> okei?
<Kilos> ag seun jy het nie tyd nie net n vinnige pos sal doen enige tyd
<Kilos> ek het skoon vergeet
<Kilos> hoe
<Kilos> oh my 3 kerby's busy fella
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> hi all
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> is oom hier rond?
<Kilos> naand julle
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> hi oom :>
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
<Kilos> not bye dodo night
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-28
<inetpro> good mornings
<plustwo> inetpro: hi
<superfly> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<plustwo> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> hiya plustwo 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<darksurferza> Greetings all 
<Kilos> what does GNU mean please
<Kilos> as in -GNU version of find
<Kilos>  maaz doesnt do a good define on it
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz, forget doesnt do a good define on it
<Maaz> Kilos: I didn't know about doesnt do a good define on it anyway
<inetpro> Kilos: GNU is a Unix-like operating system that is free software—it respects your freedom.
<inetpro> The GNU Project was launched in 1984 to develop the GNU system. The name “GNU” is a recursive acronym for “GNU's Not Unix!”.
<Kilos> ty inetpro good morning to you
<inetpro> Kilos: hiho
<Kilos> got lotsa wgets to study and must be offline or browser wastes data
<Kilos> im sure lpi is the wrong place to start with kinux
<inetpro> Kilos: you should also see http://www.gnu.org/
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> i dunno when browser opens the html data runs too
<inetpro> Kilos: I mean why is lpi the wrong place to start
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> i dont know how to follow what is all in a command yet
<inetpro> Kilos: man
<inetpro> man is your friend
<Kilos> as in --find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-D debugopts] [-Olevel] [path...] [expression]
<inetpro> man man
<Kilos> man is too advanced for me to understand what they mean all the time
<inetpro> Kilos: man is the first thing that you should understand
<inetpro> and one of the most important aspects to understand in the *nix world
<Kilos> i just wgot this hoping i can understand better
<Kilos> http://tldp.org/LDP/gs/node5.html
<inetpro> ahh... 
 * inetpro loves the LDP
<inetpro> am just not sure whether it's still updated as frequently as it once was
<Kilos-> grrr vodacom
<Kilos-> i use man all the time inetpro just need to learn how everything fits
<Kilos-> half or more of man is greek to me
<Kilos-> greek/geek
<inetpro> Kilos: man man tries to explain it very nicely
 * Kilos- looks man man again
<Kilos> inetpro, dont forget its maybe like telling you to find the prob with an automatic gearbox or while a fuel injection system isnt working
<inetpro> Kilos: with the difference, you have the complete manual in front of you
<Kilos> lol ya but its in a different language
<inetpro> learning the language is key
<Kilos> thats why i be looking for basic study links 
<Kilos> got this one too
<Kilos> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/poll-the-best-way-to-learn-linux.html
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> that is some freaky poll with no context
<inetpro> Kilos: what is that find command you trying to figure out?
<Kilos> i tried find looked for pidgin, found nothing
<Kilos> Places search find lots
<inetpro> Kilos: why you looking for pidgin?
<Kilos> im trying to understand how to string a command together
<Kilos> because i know its here
<Kilos> lol, n o good looking for something i might not have
<Kilos> working through lpi and trying the commands
<inetpro> find searches the directory tree rooted at each given file name by evaluating the given expression from left to right, according to the rules of precedence, until the outcome is known (the left hand side is false for and operations, true for or), at which point find moves on to the next file name
<Kilos> it cant find pidgin here. says no files found
<inetpro> Kilos: ok let's take a basic example: find /home/kilos/ -name "MyDoc.txt"
<Kilos> then i looked at this in man find
<Kilos> find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-D debugopts] [-Olevel]
<inetpro> Kilos: any or all arguments within [ ] are optional
<Kilos> find /home/miles/ -name "MyDoc.txt"
<Kilos>  shows nothing
<Kilos> doesnt find look everywhere
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously
<inetpro> do you have a file named exactly "MyDoc.txt"
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> if i can give the path to a file then i wouldnt need find
<Kilos> no sorry
<Kilos> i try that with pidgin
<inetpro> remember that even "MyDoc.txt", "mydoc.txt", "Mydoc.txt" are all different file names
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> you can always say "*MyDoc*.txt"
<Kilos> yay it finds spanne pidgin
<Kilos> so gotta tell find to look in /home/miles/ right
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> Kilos: depends on where you want to start searchin
<inetpro> Kilos: or you can specify -iname "*something*"
<Kilos> see thats what i wanna learn. how to use all those extras
<inetpro> Kilos: adn then go look at the hundreds of OPTIONS in the man page
<inetpro> and*
<Kilos> yeah man man is frightening for me
<inetpro> Kilos: don't be like a user now
<Kilos> its like wanting to go drive a car but cant open the door
<inetpro> start reading at the top left and read from left to right and from top to bottom
<Kilos> no man i want to learn how
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cheeky
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> man pages are almost like sheet music
<Kilos> i cant read sheet music either
<inetpro> The skill of sight reading is the ability of a musician to perform an unfamiliar work of music upon viewing the sheet music for the first time.
<Kilos> right. thats my point
<Kilos> i need to learn how to read and understand whats there
<Kilos> no good having a manual if you cant understand it
<inetpro> exactly my point
<inetpro> that is why man man is the first step
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> man is your friend :-)
<Kilos> its man man that i dont understand so good
<Kilos> thats why i was looking for something more user like to teach me how to understand man
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, let's do this
<inetpro> take simple examples of commands you already know
<inetpro> then go read the man page about each command
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> i know apt-get aptitude rsync
<inetpro> try to understand each option
<Kilos> ok i look at rsync
<inetpro> then go back to man man and see what else you still don't understand
<Kilos> ok ty sir
<inetpro> or rather try to understand some options
<inetpro> it's never necessary to understand or remember all options
<inetpro> you'll be old before you know them all
<magespawn> and then they will probable change or get added to 
<Kilos> lol. be?
<magespawn> old is a point of view
<Kilos> lol hi magespawn 
<Kilos> when you guys started with linux where did you first start
<magespawn> if you need i will google commands if the man page is not enough turn that into text and post it online somewhere
<Kilos> you surely wouldnt have understood man in the beginning
<magespawn> i started here and with google
<Kilos> i just need to try learn/understand the basics magespawn 
<Kilos> google kills my data
<Kilos> and google never was my friend
<magespawn> see above
<Kilos> will do ty
<magespawn> oh that and i tend to try almost everything at some point and have reinstalled ubuntu like a million times
<inetpro> Kilos: you're not doing bad at all
<inetpro> you just can't expect to learn it all in a day
<Kilos> ty inetpro but we skipped the basics and i think i will need basic understanding for the lpi course
 * inetpro been doing *nix for more than 15 years and still learning every day
<Kilos> i kinda know what i need to keep me going here most of the time
<magespawn> have just found this and the site is pretty light http://www.openbookproject.net/
<inetpro> at one stage it was like one big black hole
<Kilos> its to be able to understand lpi i need to dig deeper
<inetpro> thought I'd never get over it and started going back to windows
<inetpro> and then I had to help a customer running apache on solaris
<Kilos> eish inetpro 
<magespawn> nothing like the deep end
<inetpro> sudeenly stuff came back and I had to do stuff never done before
<inetpro> was like I entered a new world
<magespawn> like spelling 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah inetpro i have entered this world and without you guys woulda given up long ago
<Kilos> magespawn, i go see that site and see what you call light
<magespawn> almost no pictures loads pretty fast
<Kilos> 40k to get there
<magespawn> anybody know if there is a way to do something like ap-cacher-ng for windows?
<inetpro> magespawn: haha
<magespawn> i'll take that as a NO, then.
<inetpro> magespawn: what are you trying to do?
<magespawn> cache windows and antivirus updates to limit bandwith uasage
<inetpro> magespawn: perhaps you are looking at some like this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Center_Configuration_Manager
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> don't talk about anti-virus updates
 * inetpro hates the stuff
<inetpro> so many inefficiencies
<Kilos> inetpro, what intivirus you use on winsucks
<Kilos> anti as well
<magespawn> there is 4 or 5 computers all running windows and the same anitvirus. so I thought to use a proxy server with a cache program so that updates are only downloaded once
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't do windows but I can not avoid it entirely, unfortunately
<Kilos> avast is a good one and doesnt slow pc too much
<Kilos> there is a free version
<inetpro> magespawn: I guess this is the wrong channel to discuss anything windows related
 * inetpro goes to get something to eat
<Kilos> not really
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<magespawn> mmm thats true was looking for a linux solution to the problem though
<Kilos> to help an ubuntu user to fix a win pc for work purposes is part of the community help i feelmacoffee please
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<magespawn> maaz do you do muffins?
<Maaz> magespawn: I already know stuff about do you
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> Maaz you should be a comedian
<Maaz> magespawn: I already know stuff about you
<magespawn> bbl 
<Kilos> i go read my wgets
<Kilos> bbl
<confluency> magespawn: do you know *how* the updates are downloaded? If they're downloaded through HTPP you can just set up an HTTP proxy like Squid.
<confluency> s/HTPP/HTTP/
<magespawn> i think they are ftp but will check
<magespawn> i see squid will also do ftp
<Kilos> back again with more. how do i copy paste from a .htm i used wget for
<Kilos> tried elinks and epiphany but cant copy
<Kilos> here is the link i wanted
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you want to copy?
<Kilos> http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm
<Kilos> all the text inetpro 
<Kilos> about find
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<inetpro> just save that file
<Kilos> so i have it in my linux folder
<Kilos> then i need to open it each time with a browser and go offline
<Kilos> i copy paste most into gedit files
<Kilos> html's that is
<Kilos> htm stubborn
<Kilos> ctrl+c also doesnt work
<inetpro> Kilos: what about lynx or elinks
<Kilos> epiphany has a save as but that saves the same thing
<inetpro> you can always use your text mode browser
<Kilos> elinks also cant highlight the text
<inetpro> nee man
<inetpro> why do you even want to highlight?
<Kilos> lol im telling you
<Kilos> highlight copy then paste to a gedit file
<inetpro> save the file as it is to your linux folder and when you want to read it just use elinks myLinuFolder/FindCmd.htm
<inetpro> and if you really want to dump it to a text only version you can just do it with the dump command
<Kilos> then it will want to go online to find it again?
<kbmonkey> oh hello there geeks
<Kilos> lo the monkey
<kbmonkey> you wana save the html as text Kilos ?
<inetpro> Kilos: elinks -dump -dump-width 125 FindCmd.htm > FindCmd.txt
<Kilos> htm kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: be aware that it might not look as nice as when it's html
<Kilos> i dont care about nice i just wanna read it
<inetpro> oh and you can leave out '-dump-width 125'
<inetpro> Kilos: well you can simply read it with elinks without dumping
<inetpro> ELinks can handle both local files and remote URLs
<kbmonkey> in your browser you file-save and choose 'text only' as the save format
<Kilos> yeah but thats my prob. gotta open it online first to be able to get it
<inetpro> kbmonkey: same result
<Kilos> inetpro, im lost now again
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... hoe so?
<Kilos> well all i can save is the link right?
<inetpro> Kilos: wget http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm && elinks -dump FindCmd.htm > FindCmd.txt
<Kilos> so whether i use epiphany or elinks i need to be connected to read it
<kbmonkey> because the htm has images and such to outside urls
<inetpro> Kilos: ELinks can handle both local files and remote URLs
<inetpro> Kilos: so you save a file to local and start reading it with elinks
<Kilos> oh is that what that does
<kbmonkey> yes, use ellinks to read it, that wont pull any external data in
<Kilos> ty very much
<inetpro> but Firefox has a lot more functionality
<kbmonkey> thats a neat trick inetpro, 
<Kilos> he isnt bad for a ballie hey?
<inetpro> hehe
<kbmonkey> ;P
<kbmonkey> funny, I thought curl would have an option to output plain text
<kbmonkey> I use elinks to view the python docs I saved as htm
<inetpro> elinks is actually very nice for preparing a text email message with content from a web page
<kbmonkey> finally I got mutt working. happy dance
 * inetpro been there done that
 * inetpro prefers a GUI for mail these days
<kbmonkey> :)
<kbmonkey> sync mail to local offline imap server
<kbmonkey> what mua do you use inetpro?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: thunderbird
<magespawn> later all wife here to take me home
<kbmonkey> cheers magespawn 
 * kbmonkey likes thunderbird a lot
<inetpro> bye magespawn
<Kilos> inetpro, somethink wrong there
<Kilos> says it cant find the /home part so doesnt try get it
<Kilos> must i first go direct to the link with elinks then where?
<inetpro> Kilos: please show the exact commands you used
<Kilos>  wget http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm && elinks -dump FindCmd.htm > FindCmd.txt
<inetpro> Kilos: and the error?
<Kilos> geez i cant even copy paste that here
<kbmonkey> that runs perfect on my side :/
<kbmonkey> perhaps a connection hiccup?
<Kilos> unable to retrieve file ///home/miles/wget/ and all the rest
<Kilos> it looks like its looking here not online
<Kilos> did it twice
<kbmonkey> that the *exact* same as what you run?
<Kilos> vodacom always fulla hiccups
<Kilos> npe i run the epollock one
<Kilos>  wget http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm && elinks -dump FindCmd.htm > FindCmd.txt
<inetpro> Kilos: please paste the whole thing in a pastebin
<Kilos> the error inetpro 
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> yes the error
<Kilos> cant copy paste that error message, doesnt highlight
<kbmonkey> hold shift when you select
<inetpro> Kilos: that doesn't make sense 
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21jTHWgCw
<Kilos> shift helped
<kbmonkey> see, this ballie knows ;)
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> i cant copy paste from epiphany to here either need to copy paste to gedit file then copy oaste from there
<inetpro> Kilos: that whole command should all be on a single line
<Kilos> it was inetpro 
<Kilos> thats the error you see
<kbmonkey> there should not be file://...
<inetpro> Kilos: what terminal are you using?
<kbmonkey> also, you're missing a slash in http://
<inetpro> and why is it centered like that?
<Kilos> bourne i think
<inetpro> kbmonkey: ahh, you found it
<inetpro> Kilos: the terminal is not the shell
<Kilos> oh my
 * inetpro is guessing that you are using the standard gnome-terminal which should just allow you to highlight, right-click and choose copy
<Kilos> then i dunno what you are asking me about the terminal
<Kilos> ya like that
<inetpro> then in your irc app you should be able to just press Ctrl+V or right-click and click paste
<Kilos> ctrl+c to copy
<inetpro> Kilos: you can not use CTRL+C in the terminal
<Kilos> ctrl+v doesnt work on the browsers
<inetpro> it is meant for cancelling stuff
<Kilos> from here i mean
<Kilos> in here i have to ctrl+c to copy
<kbmonkey> in a term, you usually use ctrl-shift-c/v to copy and paste
<Kilos> no in here
<Kilos> oh i see what you are saying
<inetpro> in konsole on Kubuntu I can simply highlight with the mouse to copy and middle-click to paste
<Kilos> dunno where the single / comes from, its not in my 
<kbmonkey> typos are the gremlins plaything ;)
<Kilos>  wget http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm && elinks -dump FindCmd.htm > FindCmd.txt
<kbmonkey> does it work?
<Kilos> it only shows in the error
<kbmonkey> I ran your line, it works fine.
<inetpro> Kilos: clearly you are doing something wrong when pasting the command
<kbmonkey> vodacom?
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> have you tried the second link?
<inetpro> I thing you missed the wg
<inetpro> your command started with et
<Kilos> huh
<inetpro> Unable to retrieve file:///home/miles/et 
<Kilos> ok i look again
<inetpro> it can not find et in your /home/miles folder
<Kilos> et went home
<Kilos> wget http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm && elinks -dump FindCmd.htm > FindCmd.txt
<Kilos> that is what i copied here
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> and pasted in elinks
<Kilos> then i get that error message
<kbmonkey> no Kilos, don't paste that in elinks :/
<kbmonkey> paste it in gnome-terminal
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> it is a command you have to run :)
<Kilos> goodness gracious me
<kbmonkey> wow you had us really confused there!
<Kilos> i should know that
<inetpro> eish!... now I also get why it is centered 
<Kilos> i wget all i can, dunno where i lost the link in the noggin to terminal
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> yip it works kiff, ty inetpro kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> hang on, ill wrap it in a alias for you...
<Kilos> my head?
<inetpro> Kilos: just note that when you execute the wget to the same URL it will create multiple files
<inetpro> so specifying -O for output is sometimes better
<Kilos> i wont go there again as i have it now
<kbmonkey> well its a neat command I wana alias myself
<Kilos> what does -O do
<inetpro> in other words wget -O Find.htm http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm
<inetpro> or rather wget -O FindCmd.htm http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm
<inetpro> Kilos: see the man page and look at -O/--output-document=file
<inetpro> man wget
<Kilos> ok ty\
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and you don't have to run the wget and the elinks all in one line 
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> but the && is there so that elinks will only run if wget was succesfull 
<Kilos> so if i go to that file in home and double click it it will open with elinks and not go online?
<inetpro> but you can simply leave the && and start a next line with just 'elinks -dump FindCmd.htm > FindCmd.txt'
<inetpro> after having run 'wget -O FindCmd.htm http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm'
<inetpro> oh and don't expect any output from elinks because you've redirected it to a file
<Kilos> that command went online again
 * Kilos cries
<inetpro> Kilos: it's just 24K
<Kilos> yeah but thats twice its done that
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> whats the struggle?
<inetpro> Kilos: what bundle do you use?
<Kilos> excuse me?
<inetpro> Kilos: which 8ta / Voda bundle did you purchase?
<Kilos> oh sorry voda. head still locked on wget
<inetpro> Kilos: which bundle size?
<Kilos> the 250m one
<inetpro> MyMeg 250 Standard?
<inetpro> R99.00
<Kilos> thats it
<kbmonkey> oh my word, aliases do not accept parameters!
<Kilos> was from your kind donation a while back member
<kbmonkey> sure you can append to an alias inline, but not use $1
<inetpro> kbmonkey: he just wasted 1c
<Kilos> double clicking that file works kiff
<kbmonkey> lekker
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> they add up inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: 24K = 0.96c
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> ah visitors, i'll have to run for a while
<Kilos> save a penny buy a farm
<Kilos> toods kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> i made a file tget (text-get) that does all that for us
<kbmonkey> http://omploader.org/vY3cyNg
<kbmonkey> save that in your path, make it executable, and just tget a url to text :)
<Kilos> greta
<Kilos> great too
<inetpro> Maaz: 99/250000*24
<Maaz> inetpro: 0.009504
<kbmonkey> oh here it comes...
<inetpro> eish!
<kbmonkey> cioa inetpro. laters
<inetpro> bye
<kbmonkey> Kilos: laters maat
<Kilos>  Disconnected (Remote host closed socket
<Kilos> how come i could come back so quick without getting a tail
<Kilos> dankie inetpro sien jou miskien vanaand. baie om deur te werk nou
<Kilos> ry veilig tuis
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<inetpro> thanks
<Kilos> ha ha alf on the lists is also old and slow
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kerbero 
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> dag
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> ek is niemand se oom nie btw
<Kilos> lol hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> sy tab  werk nie mooi nie
<Kerbero> hi oom kilos
<Kilos> of sy oeie
<Kerbero> ja dit het al baie gebeur
<Kilos> later guys
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kbmonkey Just use a function in place of an alias like this: url2txt () { fname="`basename "$1" .htm`.txt"; wget -O - "$1" | elinks -dump -stdin > ./${fname} && echo "Saved $1 to ./${fname} ..."; }
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<Kilos> evening superfly and other busy geeks
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> evening Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<inetpro> Goedenavond 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> eh Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: BTW, that script from kbmonkey can be improved upon even further
<inetpro> url2txt () { fname="`basename "$1" .htm`.txt"; wget -O - "$1" | elinks -dump -stdin > ./${fname} && echo "Saved $1 to ./${fname} ..."; }
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: excute that and then just save a HTML url to txt as follows 
<inetpro> url2txt http://omploader.org/vY3cyNg
<Kilos> in the terminal hey? not elinks
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> heh powered down everything cause of stupid size thunderstorm outside, god its getting vicious
<Symmetria> just my notebook and my wireless ap and my dsl modem still powered up now
<inetpro> Symmetria: where?
<Symmetria> east london
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, in the terminal
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> heh, it was 35C here today and high humidity, was expecting a nasty storm
<inetpro> Symmetria: tell the guys at https://twitter.com/#!/SAWDOS1
<inetpro> but I see they know about it since an hour ago
<inetpro> TSO - Fairly intense thunderstorms currently active between Port Elizabeth and East London. 
<inetpro> Kilos: one thing you need to be careful about, regarding our elinks dump command is that if you already have a file with a similar name it will overwrite
<Kilos> similar in what sence inetpro 
<Kilos> similar or same
<inetpro> the redirection > character is not very forgiving
<Kilos> sense
<inetpro> Kilos: same
<inetpro> it will overwrite with no warning
<Kilos> ok so if anything is different it wont overwrite hey
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> yay
<Symmetria> lol
<inetpro> Symmetria: lol?
<Symmetria> powered off all my stuff and next minute my folks who live in the main house are like THE DSTV DIED! Im like, yeah, I just powered off the primary xtraview decoder :P
<Symmetria> my mom is like BUT ISIDINGO HASNT FINISHED! 
<Kilos> im not sure what you mean with that last bit - url2txt http://omploader.org/vY3cyNg
<Symmetria> lol
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: url2txt http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm
<Kilos> inetpro, i have downloaded that  link of apies and run your command
<Kilos> get messages like this
<Kilos> Resolving omploader.org... Warning: Deprecated option -stdin used!
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh... just ignore that
<Kilos> In the future versions ELinks will report error when you will
<Kilos> continue to use this option.
<Kilos> oh ok
<inetpro> I don't know why they are taking that out
<Kilos> so i dont use wget for html's anymore but this tool. is that right
<inetpro> I guess it's not necessary to put -stdin
<inetpro> Kilos: it's just a little shortcut to do everything in one
<Kilos> without wget?
<Kilos> now i just use url2txt link
<Kilos> correct
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess it's better if you just separate the jobs and do it yourself
<inetpro> in fact I still don't see the need for saving the text file
<Kilos> so i can reread them. i forget membe
<Kilos> r
<Kilos> the texts i save are how to do stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: the .htm file is just a text file anyway
<inetpro> you can save that anywhere you want
<inetpro> then just read it with elinks
<Kilos> thats what im gonna do now. much easier than copy/pasting to gedit files everytime
<Kilos> ty for all the hard work and thank the monkey if i miss him please
<inetpro> step 1: wget http://SOME.URL/whatever.html
<inetpro> step2: elinks whatever,html
<inetpro> Kilos: what hard work?
<Kilos> well some of the links i cant/couldnt copy
<Kilos> now methinks shift highlight will work
<Kilos> but wget is much fasterthan going to a link first
<Kilos> and more frugal
<Kilos> hehe nice word that
<Kilos> hope its right
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Symmetria> hrm
 * Symmetria ponders publishing an article on myadsl that will piss off all the networking contractors in the country
<inetpro> Symmetria: what are you up to?
<Symmetria> heh inetpro just been looking at the way isps on this continent are using technical contract companies to do technical crap
<Symmetria> and its really scary
<Symmetria> because no one is actually enforcing proper policies and procedures on these guys
<Symmetria> so within a month or 2, the contracting company has no idea how their own network is running anymore
<inetpro> Symmetria: that is very true
<Symmetria> Ive seen companies do truely bizarre things, like, outsource their network authentication system, the system that actually allows people access to the network to configure anything
<inetpro> very scary indeed
<Symmetria> so you've given the contractor the ability to control who can and cant work on your network
<Symmetria> thats bizarre 
<inetpro> how do you fix it?
<Symmetria> inetpro proper policies and procedures, proper change control, proper change advisory boards 
<Symmetria> and people who are in house actually reviewing what these contractors are doing and reviewing the changes they are making
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> not sure it's that simple
<Symmetria> heh, its that simple if the documents are correctly written, writing them correctly though is tricky
<inetpro> exactly
<Symmetria> if I look at documents Ive written for other clients, particularly around the change control stuff
<Symmetria> there is a standard list of changes that contractors are authorised to perform, but when they actually use that list, they have to inform people as to what they did and why
<Symmetria> if it aint on that list, it has to go through an advisory board 
<Symmetria> the advisory board demands a series of documentation before it will look at something
<Symmetria> the advisory board purely advises though, they act as an advisory mechanism to the change control manager 
<inetpro> it's much easier to take the shortcuts and just do it :-)
<Symmetria> IF the advisory board though realizes that the change could have strategic/political/financial complications though it goes to an authorization board and the change manager doesnt have the right to decide 
<Symmetria> inetpro heh, yeah, I sorted that out as well
<Symmetria> anyone violating that process = contract breach, HEAVY penalties on the contractor company 
<Symmetria> get caught violating that process and first time, its a financial penalty, second time, its a bigger financial penalty, third time its contract termination
<Symmetria> *shrug* harsh, but effective 
<inetpro> Symmetria: I'm afraid that it's not necessarily the contractors who are at fault
<Symmetria> heh there are some nifty things you can put in there, like, if you make an unauthorised change that results in us violating the SLA to any client, YOU are responsible for covering the cost of SLA penalties to every client affected
<Symmetria> inetpro heh, not always, but from what I'm seeing, its very very common at the moment
<inetpro> because they get away with it
<Symmetria> the contractors have realized there is a skills shortage, they have the contracts, and as a result, they think they can get away with anything and create job security by never letting anyone know what they are doing
<Symmetria> inetpro yeah, they get away with it because of lack of proper policy and procedure
<Symmetria> inetpro Im not saying all contractors are bad, or to stop using them
<Symmetria> Im saying tighten the controls around them
<inetpro> well it's not the job of contractors to set and regulate the policies and procedures
<Symmetria> :) correct, thats the responsibility of the parent companies 
<Symmetria> though it could be argued there is also a responsibility on the contractor to keep the contracting party informed of exactly what you are doing
<inetpro> lots of opportunities for work
<Symmetria> yeah :) lol, I will admit, I have a bias towards saying these things
<Symmetria> because I write a lot of those policies and procedures for companies :P
<inetpro> Symmetria: how long are you in the country for?
<Symmetria> inetpro *shrug* no idea at this point, I come and go, Im in cambridge week after next for a week for example
<Symmetria> at this point in my life I dont really wanna be tied to any one place, and the work I do can be done from anywhere 
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro thought Symmetria went to go an retire somewhere in Africa
<Symmetria> heh I was up there for a while, now Im back here, *shrug* move as I feel like, and based on a raft of situations etc
<Symmetria> like I say, my clients are distributed all over the place 
<Symmetria> and I work mainly remotely
<inetpro> and the woman in your life?
<Symmetria> so *shrug* whatever fits the mood 
<Symmetria> heh no woman in my life presently
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> sorry to hear that
<Symmetria> lol Im not, Im free to shag whoever I want this way :P
<Symmetria> lol
<inetpro> Symmetria: BTW, why would anybody be upset if you write about the topic?
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-29
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday and the rest of ubuntu-za
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<superfly> morning Kilos, maiatoday
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<inetpro> mornings Kilos, maiatoday, superfly and others
<Kilos> hiys inetpro 
<Kilos> hiya too
<inetpro> got up all tired this morning
<Kilos> eish, late nights in the big city
 * inetpro should take some long leave, away from all the buzz
<Kilos> lol again
<Kilos> the kids wear you out when you on leave
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
 * Kilos goes to dose sheep for parasites
<Kilos> bbl
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Kilos! Hi
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> evening all
<jan__> Hi kilos
<inetpro> .
<jan__> Hi all, can someone tell me how to go about updating my Thunderbird? Apparently my version 3.1.19 is outdated? 
<inetpro> jan__: what version of Ubuntu?
<jan__> Hi inetpro, it's 11.04
<inetpro> hmm... on my 11.10 I think it was upgraded automagically with normal ubuntu updates
 * inetpro is now on Thunderbird 10.0.2
<inetpro> and I didn't do anything special
<inetpro> not sure whether they backported it on your version yet
<jan__> I have been running all the suggested updates that come along...
<inetpro> jan__: anything particular you're looking for in a new version of Thunderbird?
<jan__> Not really, I was just a bit surprised when the warning came along in the system that I will no longer be receiving support for the old version
<inetpro> 3rd Party Repository: Mozilla Team Thunderbird Stable http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mozilla_team_thunderbird_stable
<jan__> Thanks I'll have a look see
<inetpro> I guess you could force an update with the above help
<Symmetria> http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Politics/Julius-Malema-expelled-from-ANC-20120229
<Symmetria> !
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-01
<sakhi> Morning
<jan__> Hi inetpro, just to let you know I managed to update my Tbird to 10.0.2 via your guidance. Thanks.
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> and others
<Kilos> hiys inetpro you are early. wet the bed hey
<inetpro> heh
<inetpro> want to discuss the future of floss.pro? Please join #floss.pro
<inetpro> oops... make that #flosspro
<psydroid> hi internetpro
<psydroid> that could have been the name of a dental care product
<inetpro> psydroid: haha
<Kilos> whew me needs coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, methinks that goody doesnt work or saves where i cant find it
<inetpro> Kilos: what goody
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> <inetpro> step 1: wget http://SOME.URL/whatever.html
<Kilos> <inetpro> step2: elinks whatever,html
<Kilos> you forgot already
<inetpro> eish Kilos
<inetpro> you must always read very carefully
<inetpro> see whatever,html vs whatever.html
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> oh what did i miss
 * inetpro makes mistake every day
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> one is wget and one is elinks
<Kilos> i tried that but only wget saved the html
<Kilos> oh one has a comma
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there psydroid 
<psydroid> I haven't been able to catch up or be in the channel on Tuesday
<Kilos> what happened
<Kilos> studies?
<nuvolari> o/
<psydroid> yeah, studies and job hunting
<nuvolari> psydroid: field?
<psydroid> nuvolari, preferably IT
<psydroid> but I'd take anything for the moment
<psydroid> I was called yesterday for a part-time sysadmin position, I hope I'll be able to get it
<psydroid> I am majoring in applied physics and computer engineering, so I hope I'll get a programming job sooner or later
<Kilos> psydroid, good luck.
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<psydroid> thank you Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> psydroid: more specific? IT is *very wide*
<psydroid> nuvolari, sorry, I was busy
<psydroid> nuvolari, preferably a programming job as that's what I'm studying for, but I'm ok with sysadmining too as that's what I've done for years as well
<psydroid> for the time being at least and in a part-time position
<Kilos> abent
<Kilos> see you's tomorrow. sleep tight
<inetpro> huh?
<inetpro> looks like /me just missed kilos
<inetpro> good evening everyone
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-02
<nlsthzn> Good morning to all the ZA peeps
<inetpro> good mornings
<jan__> Good morning inetpro, did you see my feedback and thanks for the update tip, my Tbird is now 10.0.2
<inetpro> jan__: yep I noticed, well done!
<jan__> Thanks to you. Have a great day. God bless.
<plustwo> hi
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wb
<nlsthzn> thanks mr. inetpro ... had some urm Windows updates that needed a reboot... or two... or three...
<superfly> nlsthzn: you poor sod
<nlsthzn> I will live... I paid a lot of money for this privilage
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> dankie Maaz
<superfly> morning Kilos, inetpro
<nuvolari> o/ Kilos, superfly, nlsthzn, inetpro 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, isnt here
<Kilos> lol his message says he's busy
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things this morning?
<Kilos> good ty and there
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> not too bad just trying to do too much lol
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> what was the link for the site superfly put up for linux studies?
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> i dunno he didnt tell maaz to save it
<magespawn> the one where we had the sign on probs
<magespawn> hold on had brain freeze will check email
<Kilos> when you found it tell me , i will let maaz save it
<Kilos> too many mails to look through here
<magespawn> mm cannot seem to find it
<magespawn> can you remember the date?
<Kilos> maybe 3 weeks back
<Kilos> magespawn, look in your browsers history
<magespawn> i clear that everytime i close 
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> eish, its not in mine either
<magespawn> one of those things
<Kilos> inetpro, do you have the link for the monkeys site with the fly please
<Kilos> oh. superfly can you help if you not busy?
<Kilos> magespawn, something like this?
<Kilos> http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies/about
<inetpro> heh
<Kilos> is that it
<magespawn> yup that is 
<magespawn> it
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> just go to #linux-studies and you'll find it in the topic
<magespawn> yup but there was another i think
<inetpro> it is http://linux-studies.za.net/
<Kilos> Maaz, linux-studies.site is <reply> http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies/about
<Maaz> Kilos: I'll remember that
<Kilos> there now the bot has it
<inetpro> Kilos: and how do you remember to recall that from Maaz?
<Kilos>  just ask maaz linux-studies.site
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not the correct answer anyway
<inetpro> Kilos: it is http://linux-studies.za.net/
<Kilos> Maaz, linux-studies.site
<Maaz> http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies/about
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, forget linux-studies.site
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<inetpro> Kilos: if you can remember linux-studies you should be able to remember za.net :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, linux-studies.site is <reply> http://linux-studies.za.net/
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<Kilos> oh ya thats clever inetpro ty
<Kilos> magespawn,  remember za.net
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro wonders what happened to the monkey guy
<inetpro> Maaz: seen kbmonkey
<Maaz> inetpro: kbmonkey was last seen 1 day, 18 hours, 50 minutes and 20 seconds ago in private on freenode [2012-02-29 16:59:40 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-02-29 17:50:25 SAST
<Kilos> yeah he is kinda busy it seems
<inetpro> hmm... lurking in private channels?
<Kilos> hard to find work in Pmb i think
<magespawn> ty guys brain feels like an egg on a wind screen today
<Kilos> today?
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> not usually like this usually just blank and vapid
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> join the family
<Kilos> I at least have an excuse
<magespawn> like the logo but where is the book?
<Kilos> sigh you didnt ask for the book
<Kilos> Maaz, lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<magespawn> nah true
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro, you the mysql expert hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: haha, says who?
<Kilos> lol im sure i read once you said you love mysql
<Kilos> its in the next section of the lpi course
<inetpro> Kilos: what about mysql?
<Kilos> will we have to install it to be able to do that section
<inetpro> Kilos: I seriously have not been able to look at the manual for the last two weeks
<inetpro> I'm not sure what they put in there
<Kilos> Basic SQL Commands
<Kilos> 1. mysql -u USERNAME -p PASSWORD
<Kilos> 2. use DATABASE
<Kilos> Basic SQL Comma
<Kilos> so surely one must have it installed to try out
<Kilos> zeref, wb
<Kilos> morning drussell 
<Kilos> hi drubin 
<Kilos> yo psydroid 
<magespawn> i think you can use the synaptic to install 
<Kilos> yes it is in there
<Kilos> i just didnt know if it must be installed to work through that part of the course
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously if you want to do some practical testing then you would want it installed
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<magespawn> hi psydroid
<psydroid> hi internetpro
<psydroid> hi zeref
 * drussell waves to Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi
 * Kerbero is pootuit
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> sjoe poouit at lunch time
<Kilos> pootuit as well
<magespawn> Just playing around with synergy berween windows 7 as server ubuntu 11.10 and kubuntu 10.04
<Kilos> i see they offering downloads of win 8 on the tv last night
<Kilos> trial runs or something
<magespawn> Mm. Do not have anything to run it on
<Kilos> i wouldnt even bother
<Kilos> im sure they are looking for feedback to fix it
<magespawn> Of course
<Kilos> bbl
 * Symmetria mutters
<Symmetria> all the stores that sell music online need to die
<Symmetria> I dont want crummy mp3s, I want flac files
<inetpro> Symmetria: what are our chances of seeing that happen?
<zeref> hurrrrr
<zeref> hi guys.
<zeref> Friday o'clock
<Symmetria> inetpro almost zero
<Kilos> hmm banana boys gonna have a wet weekend
<Kilos> evening all
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> Im trying to find a dog breeder somewhere near east london that can sell me the doggie I want :(
<Symmetria> but there dont sem to be any
<Kilos> night all
<inetpro> eish! Poor lions got clobbered again.
<Langjan> Hi all, do I have a problem? I purchased a Seagate external hard drive on the Internet, not suspecting that these drives may be only Windows compatible. That seems to be the case. 
<tumbleweed> I can't imagine that a hard drive would not be compatible with linux
<tumbleweed> what seems to be the problem with it?
<Langjan> tumbleweed, it came with preloaded software to initialize an exe command which obviously does not work on Ubuntu  
<tumbleweed> does that software do anything useful?
<tumbleweed> all hardware comes with junk on CDs, that goes into the bin :)
<Langjan> No CD, it's loaded on the drive
<tumbleweed> right, but do you need it+
<tumbleweed> ?
<Langjan> do I need the pre-loaded software? Presumably not for my OS
<tumbleweed> presumably not at all
<Langjan> correct
<Langjan> so do I format the frive?
<Langjan> drive?
<tumbleweed> yeah, I would
<Langjan> then it should run on Ubuntu like a flash drive?
<tumbleweed> the USB protocol used for storage (flash drives, hard drives, etc) is standard
<Langjan> thanks tumbleweed
<superfly> nag mense
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-03
<queery> hi jy waakker?
<queery> oops
<queery> bloddy xchat
<Kilos> hiys superfly and others
<Kilos> hiya as well
<magespawn> good day all
<nuvolari> o/ magespawn 
<inetpro> ehlo
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos hi oom! Hoop dit gaan goed
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nuvolari> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> eh nuvolari
<magespawn> how are the kzn folks? getting ready for the storm?
<nuvolari> magespawn: it's the typical calm before the storm
<nuvolari> nothing yet
<magespawn> hmm same here had some rain in Hluhluwe and Richards Bay but nothing else so far.
<inetpro> nuvolari: I wonder whether you will be affected down in the South
 * inetpro very hot and uncomfortable with a running nose and all in Pretoria
 * nuvolari should maybe open the curtains and actually look what the weather's like
<magespawn> lol that might work
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> Back again.
<superfly> hi ki<tab>
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Rain really coming down now
<magespawn> Hi superfly
<nuvolari> magespawn: how far are you from ballito?
<magespawn> About 200 kms north in Hluhluwe
 * nuvolari googles
<magespawn> Lol
<inetpro> magespawn: https://twitter.com/#!/SAWDOS1/status/175936007156404224
<inetpro> you have more peeps living in Hluhluwe?
<magespawn> Maybe do no know them all.
<superfly> magespawn: I've never been to Hluhluwe, but that's one of my most favourite South African names... try getting a foreigner to say it :-D
<magespawn> Not
<magespawn> Always good for a chuckle
<inetpro> iho superfly
<superfly> hey inetpro
<superfly> inetpro: your nose any better?
<inetpro> superfly: to be honest, it's terrible 
<nuvolari> visibility is not that great in the sea's direction, but no rain yet
<superfly> inetpro: you can barely go by 2 minutes without having to blow your nose?
<inetpro> superfly: you should tell them it's almost like hula hoop
<inetpro> hulu huluwe
<inetpro> superfly: 2 minutes? That is a long time.
<nuvolari> http://sawdis1.blogspot.com/2012/03/tropical-storm-irina-is-forecast-to_03.html
<nuvolari> sho :-/ when did it start inetpro ?
 * nuvolari recall winters in the free state...
<nuvolari> nose gets so raw from all the blowing :-/
<inetpro> nuvolari: I started sneezing yesterday, today really bad
<superfly> inetpro: I get exactly the same thing.
<magespawn> http://maps.google.co.uk/?source=friendlink&q=G%26C+Net&cid=17180160194643638420
<magespawn> This exactly where I am at the moment
 * inetpro noticed the throat going somewhere on Thursday already and tried to stop everything in it's tracks
<inetpro> I guess I was to late this time
<inetpro> magespawn: heh, now we know exactly where to go and find the interwebs in Hluhluwe
<magespawn> Yup indeed, about the only place too.
 * nuvolari gets high on trance
 * nuvolari points to his headphones
<magespawn> Brb
<magespawn> right back again
<magespawn> now on xchat on kubuntu pc
<magespawn> just trying it out for one of the shop computers
<superfly> magespawn: Quassel is better
<magespawn> just went with the xchat because of using it before
<inetpro> magespawn: Quassel is better
<magespawn> thanks guys, echo?
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> brb again then
<inetpro> in fact I think Konversation is better if you're not connecting to quassel-core
<magespawn> that one is not installed by default as far as I ca n see
<inetpro> magespawn: do you have ADSL?
<magespawn> yup
<inetpro> what speed?
<magespawn> 1m uncapped
<inetpro> in that case I would install quassel-core on one of the servers
<inetpro> if I was you
<magespawn> what server?
<inetpro> magespawn: any ubuntu server
<magespawn> i am not following
<magespawn> make my own or use one on the net/
<magespawn> ?
<inetpro> magespawn: you don't have a server running as a gateway or any such
<inetpro> magespawn: your own
<magespawn> no just a router
<magespawn> have got a machine for server duty have not had the time to install properly
<inetpro> magespawn: all you need is a dedicated machine, no gui needed, that will stay online 24/7
<magespawn> bit out of my experinece
<inetpro> magespawn: it is very simple
<magespawn> perhaps does take time though, put the machine together about 3 months ago.
<nuvolari> bah! :(
<magespawn> have been trying to get some internet cafe software to work properly
<magespawn> too
<magespawn> and I still work as a field guide to pay the bills so long
<nuvolari> now my friend won't come visit because there were warnings on the radio WRT the storm
<magespawn> not that bad yet still just raining here
<nuvolari> my point exactly... It's not even raining in Ballito
<nuvolari> there's still sunshine
<nuvolari> but aparently they have rain 
<nuvolari> (closer to durban even)
<magespawn> was raining there earlier not part of the storm
<inetpro> magespawn: I guess you could look at the Ubuntu Server Guide https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<magespawn> yup have been making my way through that and the lpi, and a couple of the ubuntu pock guides and such
<inetpro> just get the server cd and start doing the installation, you'll see for yourself it's very easy
<inetpro> and if you're unsure just format again and repeat the process
<magespawn> the machine has the software installed, need to get an extra network card
<magespawn> working at the command line is a learning curve still very used to gui
<inetpro> magespawn: why an extra network card?
<magespawn> i wanted to try seperate the customers pc from the rest of the network phisically the also add a wireless card so they do not connect straight to the router
<magespawn> or am going about it the wrong way
<inetpro> magespawn: it makes sense, but don't let that stop you from getting used to a server environment
<inetpro> you can run most services without the physical separation
<magespawn> well I might wait a bit see how long it will take to get the card
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> where is kilos today?
<magespawn> next week is pretty quite so far so maybe then
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> hmm... Maaz is slower than me daughter
 * inetpro sits back and enjoys a hot cup of coffee
<magespawn> i read hackaday this guy there hooked up his coffee machine to his router via a ardunio so he could tell to make coffe via the internet or his home network
<Tonberry> mmm
<Tonberry> sounds like fun
<magespawn> got to go wife has just arrived to pick me up, later all.
<Kilos> afternoon all
<inetpro> hello Kilos, wb
<Kilos> hiya inetpro ty
<Kilos> have you got bantoms
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> but they still growin
<Kilos> if you want hens to breed out eggs for you cross bantoms with gewone hoenders
<Kilos> the basters get broody more often and seem to be better mothers than either pure breed
<Kilos> they also bigger so can vreed more eggs out
<Kilos> breed
<inetpro> Kilos: sounds interesting
<Kilos> bb tonight
<inetpro> nlsthzn-work, psydroid: wb
<nlsthzn-work> greetings inetpro :)
<psydroid> hi and ty internetpro
<psydroid> hi nlsthzn-work
<nlsthzn-work> Hello psydroid :)
<psydroid> are you from nl too?
<nlsthzn-work> nope... I am from ZA
<psydroid> oh, I thought you might be looking at your nick
<nlsthzn-work> oh... not sure how you came to that conclussion :p
<psydroid> anyway, I don't want to distract you from your work :)
<nlsthzn-work> hehe... k thanks :p
 * nlsthzn-work might start doing some work in a few minutes...
 * psydroid has the same plans as she should finally start programming
<psydroid> he*
<psydroid> no gender transformation planned as of yet :)
 * inetpro lol
<inetpro> psydroid: waar val jy uit die bus uit?
<psydroid> inetpro, ik ben tot nu toe nog niet uit de bus gevallen, maar vaak genoeg in- en uitgestapt
<superfly> psydroid: nlsthzn-work's "nl" is a contraction of his first name :-)
<psydroid> superfly, ah, I get it now, thanks :)
<nlsthzn-work> ah that is true...
<inetpro> superfly, nlsthzn-work: and sthzn?
<nlsthzn-work> basically my nick is name and surname devoid of any vowels
<inetpro> ahh
<nlsthzn-work> and my surname is very dutch :p
<inetpro> interesting
 * superfly 's surname is very South African... it was made in South Africa
<inetpro> superfly: are you sure?
<nlsthzn-work> mine came over with some or other Jan fellow or shortly after... but i do think the spelling has changes slightly...
<superfly> inetpro: yep, the first person with my surname was the bastard son of a German soldier and a Cape Malay slave girl.
<inetpro> hmm
<superfly> who was taken in by the slave girl's owners
<superfly> and raised in their household, but with a dutch'ed version of the German solidier's surname
<nlsthzn-work> epic story :)
<superfly> and then became the first "Dutch" man to marry a French woman in SA
<superfly> http://www.snymangenealogy.co.za/publication/publication.html
<nlsthzn-work> That is cool info...
<nuvolari> the only issue is that when I hear snyman I only want to talk Afrikaans :P Or listen to bed-time stories, read by Evert Snyman on RSG :D
<nuvolari> he sadly doesn't do that anymore :'(
<inetpro> superfly: http://cape-slavery-heritage.iblog.co.za/2009/05/29/answering-queries-about-snyman-anthony-van-bengal-and-angela-van-bengal/
 * psydroid has a fully Indian name, his ancestors left India from the port of Kolkata, capital of Bengal ...
<psydroid> Afrikaans is so adorable :)
<psydroid> webtuis, fooi etc. are words we don't use or in this way
<psydroid> or not*
<inetpro> superfly: that is quite an interesting story
<superfly> inetpro: Indeed
<nuvolari> "@SAWDOS1 skies in durban north are unusually red" < same in ballito. Why whould that happen?
<nuvolari> I tried to photograph it, but the whitebalance makes it look normal every time :P
<Kilos> evening fellas
<nlsthzn-work> Hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> How are you uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> well ty and you nlsthzn-work ?
<nlsthzn-work> Always good Uncle Kilos thanks :)
<Kilos> nuvolari, reen dit al daar?
<nuvolari> kilos: ja dit doen oom
<nuvolari> ek sukkel net o  te tkik want vodacom is deur die soft and smelly
<Kilos> weer man se dit gaan sous
<Kilos> moenie wegspoel nie
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> maar dit reen saggies
<Kilos> miskien is die weerman ook deur die mis
<Kilos> daar is n sikloon in die mozambique kanaal
<nuvolari> die laaste update van die weerburo se dit is bietjie stadiger as wat hulle aanvanklik gedink het
<nuvolari> en dit lyk of dit nie vol-sterkte gaan bereik nie
<Kilos> o dankie nuvolari 
<Kilos> hoop maar so
<Kilos> daai demoina her natal kwaai beskadig en hulle het gese hierdie ene gaan selle wees
<inetpro> sjoe Kilos, nou laat jy my terug dink aan daardie dae
<Kilos> ja dit was kwaai ne
 * inetpro was nog op skool gewees 
<Kilos> ek het by hluhluwe gewerk en konnie daar kom nie die brukke was weg
<inetpro> my pa het ons soos gewoonlik op die Maandag oggend vroeg dorp (Paulpietersburg) gevat van waar ons met die bus Vryheid toe gery het
<inetpro> op pad terug het kon my pa nie terug oor die bivane rivier by Natal Spa kom nie
<Kilos> dit was n ma se storm gewees daai
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> hy't toe met 'n ompad gery om oor die Paul Kruger brug te ry
<inetpro> maar selfs daar was die water al so dat hy eintlik sy lewe gewaag het om daardeur te ry
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> hy't gelukkig veilig weer by die huis gekom maar hulle was vir 'n week lank ge-isoleer van die wêreld af
<nuvolari> joh
<nuvolari> ja nee, ek hoop nie hierdie is 'n kwaai storie nie
<inetpro> selfs die kruger brug se kante is weggespoel gewees
<Kilos> ja die bome en goed spoel dit brugge toe dan breek als
<inetpro> maar ek dink daardie brug staan vandag nog
<Kilos> een van die goeie ou sterkes
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> die noord kus was n wrak
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-04
<Kilos> afternoon all of ya
<Kilos> hi all
<Kilos> inetpro, found a lekker cli tool to convert html's to pdf
<Kilos> www.princexml.com
<Kilos> afternoon superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: ek maak potjiekos
<Kilos> oooo lekker , eet bietjie vir my ook
<Kilos> superfly, hows the yank and the larvae doing
<Kilos> and zak?
<Kilos> is his name Zacharia
<Kilos> come down cause i'm going to your house for tea?
<superfly> haha, no, his name is Zachary
<superfly> they are all doing well thanks
<Kilos> great
 * superfly is just exhausted because he never got to take an afternoon nap... had a potjie to look after
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> Kilos: why do you want to convert from HTML to PDF?
<inetpro> good afternoon Kilos, superfly, and all others
<Kilos> lol i was waiting for that
<Kilos> so that when i open it it doesnt need to open with a browser and try go online
<Kilos> does that sound reasonable
<inetpro> Kilos: a locally downloaded HTML file will not need to go online
<Kilos> the nws said something about floods in northern natal but i missed it
<inetpro> a HTML file is just like any other file
<Kilos> yep they can open locally inetpro but if you are online you can watch data run
<Kilos> there must be some reason that guy made pronce
<inetpro> Kilos: only if it has references to remote images, scripts, or style sheets
<Kilos> oh is that what it tries to fill in?
<inetpro> Kilos: do yourself a favour and open the HTML file in your text editor
<inetpro> try to read it like you read english
<inetpro> it's very simple stuffs
<Kilos> ah didnt try that , always used epiphany. ty inetpro 
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> superfly: enjoy the potjie
<inetpro> and watch out that you don't burn it
 * Kilos wonders why the bot forgets where to find our weather
<nuvolari> o/ lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> ons is darm nog droog
<Kilos> lo nuvolari wen jy seun?
<nuvolari> wen oom? ek word nog wakker :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hoe laat het jy gaan slaap
<nuvolari> seker so na 2 oom
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> I think it's a good ti to hibernate. I stay hungry :-/
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> *good time
<Kilos> thats only for bears and fat peeps
<nuvolari> Kilos: I qualify for the 2nd position :P
<nuvolari> joh, there's some wind now
<Kilos> been blowing like mad here last 2 hours or so
<nuvolari> ugh! How do people type over 100wpm!??
<Kilos> fast
<superfly> inetpro: I don't know how to burn it... I've never burnt a potjie
<inetpro> superfly: good for you
<inetpro> if the pot is to hot and you don't notice in time it will burn
<inetpro> and then it will not taste as nice
<inetpro> superfly: what potjie did you make?
<superfly> chicken
<inetpro> lekker
<superfly> just chicken and veggies
 * inetpro getting very hungry now
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> http://www.typeonline.co.uk/typingspeed.php <=== someone try that and see what they get
<Symmetria> lol my best time is 98 wpm with no mistakes
<Symmetria> lol introduce numbers though and I drop to about 85 :(
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> tumbleweed: btw, I installed Mollom
<nuvolari> naand oom Kilos 
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<Kilos> ian het twee pcs wat nie in bios even can boot nie
<tumbleweed> superfly: and I haven't migrated the site yet :?
<nuvolari> Symmetria: try play.typeracer.com much easier to use
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<nlsthzn-work> hey uncle Kilos ... do they make funny beeping noises when booting...
<nlsthzn-work> ?
<Kilos> sec i ask ty nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> no sound at all nlsthzn-work just a small message saying vga cable disconnected
<Kilos> on both even with differnet cards
<nlsthzn-work> hmmm... if the PC speaker is connected you will often get POST beeps that help to identify boot problems... 
<Kilos> i was wondering if there is a geek way into bios other than del or F1
<nlsthzn-work> no point getting into the BIOS if you can't see anything :p (also, depending on the problem your keyboard isn't working so pressing anything is pointless)
<nlsthzn-work> need to identify the hardware causing the system not to boot...
<Kilos> so what is giving the message on the screen that vga is disconnected
<nlsthzn-work> that is the screen itself
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<Kilos> he has his screen from his pc and the fault is on 2 others from the same guy
<nlsthzn-work> two other PC's you mean...
<nlsthzn-work> not two other screens
<Kilos> ya 2 other pcs
<nlsthzn-work> need to figure out what is stopping them from booting ... if you can't even access the BIOS splash etc. something is prventing the POST from completing... can be many things and that is why most mother boards have POST error codes which are short and long beeps that help identify what the problem is
<Kilos> do you have some relevant links i can mail him so he can look at work please nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> well, he can have a look at this one - http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm
<Kilos> ty
<nlsthzn-work> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power-on_self-test
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn-work will mail them to him. he is on his fone now
<Kilos> ty for your help
<nlsthzn-work> not sure it will assist him much if they aren't beeping...
<Kilos> the owner is a mechanic that likes to fiddle so who knows what he did
<nlsthzn-work> maybe remove the free-flow and turbo and try again...
<Kilos> whats the freeflow nlsthzn-work 
<superfly> Kilos: he was joking about the mechanic - free flow exhaust
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the cheeky little sh1t
<Kilos> caught me because my p3 doesnt boot if the turbo switch is in
<Tonberry> p3s have turbo switches?
<Kilos> ya my old intel
<Kilos> power turbo and reset
<nlsthzn-work> Oh wow... can't remember when last I saw a Turbo button :)
<Tonberry> always thought they stopped with that after p2
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> worked better overclocking in the bios
<Kilos> turbo was just probs
<Kilos> thanks nlsthzn-work night all
<nlsthzn-work> good night uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> have a good night nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> you to sir
<nlsthzn-work> *too
<Kilos> ty
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-25
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> to be woken up when you don't need to be woken up :/
<Kilos> aw thats not nice'
<Kilos> need to restart xchat
<Kilos> morning superfly Superhuman 
<Superhuman> Morning Mr Kilos!
<Kilos> Mr?
<Superhuman> aren't a Mr?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> all good there superfly ?
<superfly> morning Kilos, Superhuman
<superfly> long time no smell, Superhuman
<Superhuman> awe superfly
<Superhuman> too long
<superfly> Kilos: alles is fine, I'm just dead
<Superhuman> How's the cape?
<Kilos> aw wassup
<superfly> fine and sunny, looks like it'll be a warm day
<Kilos> dead sucks. the worms eat you without salt
<superfly> tired and sore
<superfly> I did gardening this weekend
<Kilos> at 8 am?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> gonna be a long day
<Kilos> arent you in a flat anymore
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> no gardens there
<Kilos> hi josvis 
<josvis> hi Kilos, seems quiet here, will join up this evening
<superfly> Kilos: never been in a flat
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> oh my superfly i missed the bus somewhere
<Kilos> hi vinnie
<superfly> Wow, the range of a level 7 portal in Ingress is MASSIVE
<superfly> 384km
<Kilos> hehe and you gotta try claim it for yourself
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> you gonna be more tired
<superfly> No, it'll be a mission to take down
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<superfly> hi jrgns
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos, superfly and everyone else
<superfly> hey maiatoday!
<Kilos> maiatoday, all good there? we miss you you know
<Vince-0> Hi
<superfly> hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> Its Monday! Be amped
<Vince-0> I keep telling myself
<Kilos> you guys need to go to work to rest after the weekends
<Vince-0> ha!
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy you guys anti pc weekends hey
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, if i'm firing up the laptop on a weekend it generally means something at work broke :)
<superfly> Kilos: ThatGraemeGuy also has 2 kiddos, one expecially new -- he's busy with reality over weekends :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> *especially
<Kilos> ah lekker
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, did you buddy go for that job?
<Kilos> he is the server man right?
<ThatGraemeGuy> my who now what now? :-~
<Kilos> i forget his nickname
<Kilos> joined here same day as you
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh CuttingEdge
<Kilos> yeah him
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't know anything about it
<Kilos> there was need of a server man in bloem
<Kilos> it was in the mailing list
<ThatGraemeGuy> they have electricity there? :-o
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> bloem varsity
<Kilos> got mean pc stuff
<Kilos> im not sure if the varsity of technology and the main varsity are same thing
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<Squirm> superfly: what's this 'reality' you talk about?
<superfly> Squirm: it's what happens when you meet a girl
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Squirm> superfly: so you haven't met a girl?
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> and you chase her till she catches you
<Squirm> I need to get out of Mooi River if I'm going to find this 'reality' then
<acherv> hi @all
<zeref> hmmmm debian
<zeref> decided to move all my pc's to debian.
<superfly> zeref: I'm still kinda debating that... though I haven't really had any big issues with Kubuntu
<zeref> server is still ubuntu.
<zeref> dont think i'll change that.
<zeref> superfly: kde on debian?
<superfly> zeref: yup
<zeref> cool.
<zeref> using debian testing
<zeref> had to do a bit of configuring. but once up and running
<zeref> awesome.
<zeref> only issue i have is that vlc sound is weird. vlc on 100% is very low and 200% is like the usual 100%
<Yusuf> Hi All
<Squirm> hi
<Yusuf> Anyone here experiencing some weird behaviour on their 12.04 servers from the LAN?
<magespawn> afternoon all
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> Yusuf: that is extremely vague, i think you need to be more specific :)
<magespawn> hey charl_
<Yusuf> Hi Charl, sorry about being so vague. It seems to be related to my firewall, weird thing is it was working fine till a few days ago and none of the configs are changed
<Yusuf> Looks like its just my luck or lack thereof
<zeref> Yusuf: what kind of problems?
<zeref> \list
<zeref> o0o0
<Yusuf> Well I have two site running Zentyal
<Yusuf> Up until three days ago client machines could access the servers easily
<Yusuf> Then all of a sudden there is intermittent access
<zeref> what does dmesg and syslog say :D
<Yusuf> The firewall policy is set to accept all fron the LAN connected interface
<Yusuf> I did not look at the dmesg output, and syslog did not yield anything useful
<Yusuf> Maybe I need to do some more verbose logging
<tonberry352_> are the packets reaching the machine or not when connectivity fails?
<zeref> try connect and look and dmesg at the same time
<tonberry352_> you would probably need to have tcpdump running while it fails to make sure
<Yusuf> I think they are, but I did not run TCPdump, I should have
<Yusuf> When the firewall is off I get a response
<Yusuf> Thanks zeref and tonberry352
<Yusuf> I am going back to the site now, will try your suggestions
<Yusuf> Appreciate the direction :)
<kbmonkey> hello
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey magespawn and others
<magespawn> hey Kilos
 * ThatGraemeGuy yawns
<kbmonkey> hooray work is done
<magespawn> later all, gotta go home
<kbmonkey> cheers magespawn 
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi oom
<Kilos> how you know im a oom?
<Vince-0> I see others say oom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so you believe them?
<Vince-0> it's an Afrikaans thing to use uncle as a sign of respect
<Kilos> yeah but only if the guy is 10 or more years older than you
<Vince-0> im 27
<Kilos> ah we just over 10 years then
<Vince-0> aw
<Kilos> my son is 36
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> only 34 years out methinks
<Vince-0> so when the dinosaurs roamed?
<Kilos> oh no its 2013
<Kilos> 35
<Kilos> yeah around there
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> I kid
<Kilos> i know
<Vince-0> need to go fix the garage door - bbl
<Kilos> caveman times is closer
<charl_> quite happy that i can now finally use ipv6 from work natively all the way to my server in a different country
<charl_> that took some years but we are getting there
<charl_> nice, i can even do a speed test for ipv6 http://i.imgur.com/Um4CDCk.png
<Kilos> i think i might have found why 12.04 keeps crashing
<charl_> slightly slower over ipv6 than ipv4 though for some reason
<Kilos> dont make me jealous charl_ 
<charl_> ?
<charl_> ipv6 will come around eventually :)
<Kilos> i found 3 quantal packages in archives
<charl_> i don't have ipv6 natively on my home cable connection either
<Kilos> all xserver.xorg
<Kilos> but ive put 10.10 on here and if that crashed too then its something in the hardware 
<charl_> i'm off, have a good evening all!
<kbmonkey> hello kilos
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> hi kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: watched promethius
<nuvolari> however you spell it
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Zero Dark Thirty was good
<Kilos> eating
<nuvolari> sies! oom kan nie met 'n mond vol kos chat nie :P
<Kilos> lol nee man ek het net begin inskep toe pc bloep
<nuvolari> oh :P askuus oom Kilos 
<Kilos> np boet
<Kilos> gm=np ne?
<nuvolari> askuus oom?
<Kilos> geen moeite
<Kilos> no prob
<nuvolari> geen probleem
<Kilos> o ja
<Kilos> skuus
<nuvolari> oom se afrikaans verroes
<Kilos> slegte dag vandag
<nuvolari> :-/
<Kilos> hare kussing klap ietwat
<nuvolari> hoekom oom Kilos ?
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> hello's Squirm 
<nuvolari> how are you?
<Squirm> anyone done any work with their GPIO on their rPi's?
<Squirm> I'm very well nuvolari 
<Squirm> still waiting for that visit :P
<nuvolari> Squirm: you hava a pi?
 * nuvolari turns yellow
<Squirm> had one for months. it's just sat around, haven't used it
 * Squirm wonders if it still works
<Kilos> nuvolari, yellow?
<Kilos> green=envy
<nuvolari> Kilos: geel van jaloesie
<nuvolari> oh
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> moet groen wees is dit nie
<nuvolari> in afrikaans is dit geel
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> nuvolari: it was R360 incl. delivery
<Kilos> my nooit geweet nie
<nuvolari> Squirm: rs-online?
<Squirm> nuvolari: yep
<nuvolari> Squirm: where did they deliver to?
<nuvolari> to door?
<Kilos> nuvolari, dis groen man
<Kilos> geel is bangheid
<Squirm> nuvolari: indeed
<nuvolari> Squirm: is that the A or B model?
<Squirm> B
<Squirm> idk if they've released A yet
<Squirm> and B > A
<nuvolari> oh, and do I need any extras? 
<Squirm> hmm
<nuvolari> I keep on forgetting to ask the people that
<Squirm> the Pi has an HDMI out and a normal Video out
<Squirm> so depends on what display you want to use
<Squirm> and SD card
<Squirm> and some form of Mini Usb B, so Blackberry Charger, etc
<Tonberry> micro
<theblazehen> hi all.
<Tonberry> go for samsung chargers
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Tonberry> my blackberry charger does not give entirely enough voltage
<theblazehen> Busy trying tmux and irssi :) I like it
<Tonberry> if I push the pi
<theblazehen> Tonberry: Have you tried a iPad charger?
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> theblazehen: funny
<kbmonkey> welcome to the world of irssi theblazehen :)
<Tonberry> no
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Thanks!
<theblazehen> Squirm: what was funny?
<Squirm> how would you connect the iPad charger to the rPi
<Squirm> ?
<kbmonkey> python <3
<theblazehen> Squirm: with usb
<Squirm> doesn't the ipad charge with a different connection?
<theblazehen> Squirm: It plugs into the iPad with a different connection but the cable that plugs into the charger is USB
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> that makes more sense
<theblazehen> yea...
<Kilos> hey clever peeps is unplugging an external same as reboot
<theblazehen> external what? hard drive?
<Kilos> just wrote mbr with testdisk and it said reboot to take effect
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, you might like to check out irssi scripts called adv_windowlist.pl, burl.pl and nickcolor.pl
<Kilos> plugged into usb
<theblazehen> Nope it is allready in effect. You just need to reboot if you want to boot from it.
<theblazehen> Or you could use a VM...
<magespawn> evening all
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: thanks will check later
<kbmonkey> wb mage	
<kbmonkey> I type faster than my ssh connection allows :p
<Kilos> got some pics for you to look at of the drive with busted sata connection
<Kilos> but stupid thing shows only as 160G
<theblazehen> Kilos: even in cfdisk? 
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that theblazehen 
<theblazehen> sudo cfdisk /dev/sd*
<Kilos> ah ty
<theblazehen> eg /dev/sdb
<theblazehen> np
<magespawn> on the topic of snakes i just a herald out side the back door
<magespawn> or maybe its hereld
<Kilos> eek -- fatal error cannot read disk drive
<magespawn> oops Kilos 
<kbmonkey> you just a word, magespawn ? ;)
<magespawn> huh?
<theblazehen> try using ddrescue - do sudo apt-get install ddrescue and then read the man page. Start with eg. a 4MB block size
<Kilos> will do ty
<kbmonkey> that sounds not too good, Kilos 
<theblazehen> np, You did choose the correct device right?
<magespawn> kbmonkey: whatndid you mean?
<kbmonkey> magespawn, I meant you left a word out in your sentence. It's a play on a similar meme.
<Kilos> yeah lots of drives from ian that he tried to fix with his pc that has a virus in bios have strange stuff written to mbr that one sukkels to get rid of
<magespawn> hah just read what i typed
<magespawn> caught is the missing word
<Kilos> yeah theblazehen only my drive and that one and testdisk saw it as sdb 
<theblazehen> ok... kinda sucks. And dd won't work?
<Kilos> and gparted took ages to see it but says its 160g unallocated
<Kilos> and cant write a partition table to it
<theblazehen> try and ddrescue it to file and then attempt recovery from file
<theblazehen> yea. The drive seems fucked. Just try and save the data
<Kilos> i just wanna get the thing formatted and working
<Kilos> data np
<kbmonkey> ddrescue only works if the device is recognized
<Kilos> gparted and testdisk see it as sdb but show not filesystem
<Kilos> no
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: ok. Thought it was recognising but not wanting to read. Thanks for clarification
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you tried the disk manager app yet? it queries drive's SMART capabilities, self diagnostics that tell you if the drive is healthy
<Kilos> disk utility?
<kbmonkey> it is in the system menu if I recall
<Kilos> yip got it
<Kilos> ive got 10.10 here
<kbmonkey> click on the drive in the list
<Kilos> says smart status not supported
<kbmonkey> okay, it must be too old for that. 
<Kilos> no man 500g sta drives arent so old
<Kilos> will try format and partition function
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_create_partition_table: device_file=/dev/sdb, scheme=0
<Kilos> ped_device_get() failed
<Kilos> yet doesnt show its scrap
<kbmonkey> now it's a paper weight :p
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> oh my ears, my poor ears. neighbors singing karaoke
<Kilos> ill play with seatools and ubcd for a bit
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Poor you
<Kilos> maybe tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. have a good evening and sleep tight
<Kilos> toods theblazehen 
<kbmonkey> nite Kilos 
<theblazehen> night Kilos 
<kbmonkey> I'm trying to add a hotkey mechanism to custom pygame UI buttons.
<kbmonkey> python is so much fun
<Vince-0> Hi
<kbmonkey> sup Vince-0 
<Vince-0> battlefield
<theblazehen> anyone here use bitcoin?
<Cantide> did you read the article on Gizmag about bitcoin?
<theblazehen> nope?
<Cantide> tbh i didn't know much about it before i read that
<Cantide> oh, just asking >_>
 * Cantide scurries off
<theblazehen> haha, no problem.
<theblazehen> Wrote a php script to automatically trade between btc and usd and was hoping for someone to review it.
<kbmonkey> I tried bitcoin but didnt have the cpu power to generate fast enough
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: GPU?
<kbmonkey> perhaps I was impatient ;p
<theblazehen> also have a look at sites like coinad.com
<theblazehen> yea... Also ATI is a lot better than Nvida
<kbmonkey> are there sites that take them as currency?
<theblazehen> have a look at the silk road.
<kbmonkey> no I did not have a GPU at the time
<theblazehen> There are also other sites but I don't remember them now
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Yea, CPU mining sucks
<kbmonkey> indeed. I only mine the tunnels in Moria now 
<Cantide> this is the article i was referring to: http://www.gizmag.com/bitcoin-creation-value-overview/26325/
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: If you still want to try look at something like litecoin
<theblazehen> Cantide: Thanks
<Cantide> it's more for people who don't know about bitcoin
<theblazehen> I assumed so
<Cantide> than for those looking for more technical / detailed information
<Cantide> anyhow, AFK time :p
<Cantide> bbl
<theblazehen> Myself I still don't really understand some of the technical stuff.
<theblazehen> bye!
<kbmonkey> I was also running folding@home so figured I'd dedicate the cpu to one task
<kbmonkey> but that also stopped.
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Why did you stop folding?
<kbmonkey> I travelled a bit and did not have a desktop
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: ok
<kbmonkey> litecoin seems interesting
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: I tried mining it on my phone and a VPS but I didn't make much. Only like 10 or so
<theblazehen> If you try it make sure you are using a litecoin pool. And a litecoin wallet.
<theblazehen> The best pools (imho) are proportional
<theblazehen> fscking mosquitos
<magespawn> hey superfly  fyi http://www.meegoexperts.com/2013/02/sailfish-os-jolla-sdk/ 
<theblazehen> still in dev right?
<superfly> ooooo
<superfly> Oh, our CEO's macbook air drowned, and while it is being repaired he is using Ubuntu... and he's fallen in love with Ubuntu.
<kbmonkey> oh that is good :)
<kbmonkey> superfly, I found a very neat trick for python to simulate ternary expressions
<superfly> kbmonkey: foo if bar else baf ?
<kbmonkey> foo = (false_result, true_result)[somevalue == 42]
<kbmonkey> pretty much
<kbmonkey> since True is 1, False is 0, you can use it as a tuple index
<superfly> kbmonkey: the ternary operator in python is "a if b else c"
<kbmonkey> I got to try this...
<superfly> aka: true_result if expression else false_result
<kbmonkey> so it is, thanks for that :)
<superfly> before they introduced that, you used to have to do something like "expression and true_result or false_result"
<superfly> kbmonkey: next time, just ask ;-)
<kbmonkey> I did not know they introduced that. I remember needing that a and b or c thing
<superfly> ah
<kbmonkey> I saw this most horrendous code that tested if a point is within a recangle (pygame). meanwhile one can just use rect.collidepoint(position)
<kbmonkey> it looked like a stairway to heaven with all the else: blocks
<superfly> heh
<kbmonkey> enjoy what's left of Monday all, I'm out.
 * ThatGraemeGuy waves
<superfly> ohi  ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello :)
<superfly> deploy night?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, i'm just slapping vmware around a bit :)
<superfly> oh right
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm definitely coming to the Jam
<tumbleweed> \o/
<superfly> might have to leave at about 1, but I'll be there from 10
<superfly> (or a little earlier if you'd like)
<tumbleweed> I'd better organise keys to the venue...
<magespawn> good night all
<Vince-0> peace out!
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-26
<kbmonkey> morning
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi superfly and all others
<superfly> morning magespawn and Kilos
<magespawn> o/ Kilos and superfly
<Squirm> argh
<Squirm> to be awoken :/
<magespawn> such is this life Squirm
<magespawn> just run into the fun that is ie rendering a page different from firefox and chrome
<Vince-0> Ooh, run - just run
<Squirm> magespawn: had Monday and today off. but guess what, I have to help people with their computer troubles and all I want to do is sleep
<magespawn> this might come across as a bit arrogant but you could say "Lack of planning and forsight on your part, does not constitute and emergency on mine."
<Vince-0> "computer says no
<Squirm> what if it's to your father :P
<Squirm> @ magespawn 
<Squirm> lol
<magespawn> then you could find yourself disowned/out of will/shot depending lol
 * Squirm must remember not to go home if he wants rest on leave
<henkj> hey Squirm 
<Squirm> hello henkj 
<Squirm> how thing going down there?
<henkj> pretty good thanks, what's this about you not going home if you want rest?
<Squirm> A[09:08:59] .:Squirm:. magespawn: had Monday and today off. but guess what, I have to help people with their computer troubles and all I want to do is sleep
<magespawn> and its family
<Squirm> but I get woken up early :/
<magespawn> sleep is over rated
<Squirm> not when you just want to rest
<henkj> thankfully I get those calls in the evening
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<superfly> aloha
<superfly> Squirm: I don't fix Windows computers :-) that solves most problems
<superfly> ohi Mezenir
<Squirm> superfly: problem is I am able to, so I get asked to
<magespawn> project for March: network boot an Asus A7N266-VM through an add on network card. why? because onboard ide does not work and there is not support to boot from usb
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> yo SubOracle 
<Squirm> magespawn: edubuntu does it out of the box
<Kilos> you think its the drive or ide sockets on the m/b magespawn 
<Squirm> magespawn: are you looking to install an OS?
<henkj> Squirm: I'm not sure if I am able to fix windows issues anymore, all I do with windows is play games
<Kilos> hi henkj  thats about what its good for
<henkj> hi Kilos, it is pretty good at that
<Kilos> yeah
<henkj> but steam for linux is improving the prospects for gaming on linux
<Kilos> i think gaming is the main thing holding lotsa peeps back from dropping winsucks
<henkj> atm I play a windows only game
<henkj> I agree, but I can see why it's like that
<henkj> windows games get more polish because they have a larger audience, so linux games don't look as appealing, so all the gamers stay on windows, so not viable to make polished linux games
<henkj> kickstarter has shown that there are enough people who want linux games (and are willing to pay for them)
<henkj> nvidia has been improving their linux drivers a lot recently
<henkj> so things are getting better
<Kilos> oh well lets hope
<magespawn> Squirm and Kilos i think that it is the id sockets on the mb, any os will do
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> but it now looks like the board is a bit more fried than i thought, it does not detect the add on lan card
<Kilos> both?
<magespawn> yes 
<Kilos> ouch that suks
<magespawn> old board, so now it is on to the next one
<magespawn> gotta go bbl 
<Kilos> k
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/pics/doggie.jpg <=== lol, my dogs new favorite toy
<Symmetria> she runs around the house for hours on end with that in her mouth
<Squirm> ours does too
<Squirm> funny thing though, he can't hold it for long. so it's easy to get it from him
<Squirm> it just slips out of his mouth
<Squirm> bbl
<magespawn> this looks like fun http://global.novationmusic.com/midi-controllers-digital-dj/launchpad
<magespawn> superfly ping
<mazal> Lo all
<mazal> Oom Kilos
<Kilos> lo mazal 
<mazal> I need oom in your channel
<Kilos> sec ill open it
<mazal> How is everyone still doing ? Hopefully we will be back sometime after all our projects is done
<Kilos> we gaan maar aan
<mazal> Sjoe I miss the quiet days
<Mezenir> hey superfly
<Mezenir> hey kilos 
<Mezenir> hey all
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<mazal> Lo Mezenir 
<Squirm> back
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy 
 * Squirm looks around
 * ThatGraemeGuy waves
<Squirm> downloaded a big bang theory last week and forgot about it
<Squirm> means I can watch it now :)
<Kilos> hehe they nuts them peeps
<magespawn> nice if you can get it http://www.itweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=62014&A=GAD&S=Broadband&O=E&E=geames@lantic.net
<ThatGraemeGuy> and if you can afford it: http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/71312-mweb-20mbps-and-40mbps-uncapped-vdsl-prices-revealed.html
<magespawn> i would love 40mbps
<tumbleweed> let's start by actually getting anywhere near 10mbps international throughput (most ISPs struggle with that)
<tumbleweed> 40mbps local would sure be handy, though
<magespawn> with 40mbps could you host your own servers?
<Symmetria> no, because thats downstream not upstream
<magespawn> does it work the same as adsl ie upstream is half of downstream?
<magespawn> i can only get a maximum of 4mbps here anyway so the point is academic
<Kilos> i wish one of you clever peeps would work out or tell me how to move a mbr to a new place
<Kilos> surely one can tell it not to use first 512bytes and look from 1m further
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> no what
<Kilos> no you wont tell me or no one cant
<Kilos> if i can do that i got spanne drives that will work again
<inetpro> Kilos: the mbr lives in the first 512 bytes
<inetpro> that's where it needs to be
<Kilos> yeah but you can make it larger with dd commands
<Kilos> so thounk maybe there was a way to start looking after first 512 was missed out
<Kilos> thunk too
<inetpro> get a proper disk man
<Kilos> ai! that 2 TB is a proper disk
<Kilos> was
<Kilos> and 2 seagate 500m drives here too
<Kilos> 500g
<inetpro> so move the mbr to one of the other two
<Kilos> they all sick man
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ians pc with the virus in bios killed them methinks
<Kilos> get messages like illegal drive00 sector 0
<Kilos> and even dd drive zero command cant wipe or write new one
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> but if bios sees the drive and ubuntu doesnt say disk failure imminent then its not a scrap drive
<Kilos> lets think
<Kilos> take dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Kilos> and change that bs=512 count=1
<Kilos> to something that means 512 to 1024 or something
<Kilos> ubcd has a tool where one can manually edit the mbr but dunno where to find what it can be changed to
<Vince-0> Ubuntu on air hangout in 30 minutes! http://ubuntuonair.com/
<magespawn> What are they doing to day Vince-0?
<Vince-0>  talk to Jamie and Marc from the #Ubuntu #Security team+
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> power died
<Vince-0> welkom in Africa
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> google tool to edit mbr on hdd
<magespawn> it does not look like you can have the mbr moved on the disk but rather have it on another disk altogether
<magespawn> but have never done something like that before
<Kilos-> oh my magespawn where you see that
<Kilos-> that sounds wonderful
<Kilos-> ill try it
<Kilos-> nothing to lose
<magespawn> admitedly that is for the other os
<magespawn> http://forums.cnet.com/7723-19411_102-398461/how-to-create-or-move-a-mbr/
<Kilos-> mbr dont mind
<Kilos-> ty so much will check now
<magespawn> looks like that might be mistaken though looks like they are talking about the boot loader
<Kilos-> aw
<magespawn> read here too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Mbr
<Kilos-> will do
<Kilos-> even a command to copy one drives mbr to another might help
<Kilos-> i looked here http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/MBRFix.shtml
<Kilos-> but cant find where to download that mbrfix
<Kilos-> goes to google adds
<Kilos-> grrr
<magespawn> will have a look tomorrow on my way home now, later all
<Kilos-> ty
<Kilos-> go safe
<Kilos-> got it ty magespawn 
 * Kilos- hates google
<Kilos-> desperate times require desperate measures
<Kilos-> gonna try http://tech.gaeatimes.com/index.php/archive/how-to-copy-master-boot-record-mbr-between-hard-disks/
<Kilos-> hope it dont kill kde
<Kilos-> wbb
<inetpro> Kilos: but you said all your drives are broken
<Kilos> no man ians are broken
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> so why you so happy about magespawn's suggestion?
<inetpro> because that'sexactly what I suggested
<Kilos> i installed 10.10 on my 160g again but still got ians 500g that i fixed months ago with kde on
<Kilos> ok the moving mbr thing
<Kilos> but they not moving niks on one drive there
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> did you even read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Mbr ?
<Kilos> thats some ou wanting to move mbr from hdd to ssd
<inetpro> see: Boot-Order, Bios
<Kilos> i want to fix ians other drive that has the corrupt mbr
<Kilos> he coulda changed boot drive in bios
<inetpro> and then "MBR Back-Up and Replacement"
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> no man that mbr is badly corrupt
<inetpro> so just create a new mbr
<Kilos> no good backing it up and no backup to restore from
<inetpro> on a proper disk
<Kilos> i have this 500g kde that i want to copy its mbr to the bad drive
<Kilos> of even backup this one and restore it to the bad one
<inetpro> there's this thing called fixmbr
<Kilos> just gotta find where it backs up to
<inetpro> it normally comes with a windows boot disk
<Kilos> its a win tool
<Kilos> my 2 copies of xp dont see sata drives
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> my win7 can partition that bad drive but cant install
<inetpro> have you tried doing fixmbr?
<Kilos> i dunno why xp cant see the sata drives
<Kilos> fixmbr from where
<Kilos> you have to go the install route with xp to run fixmbr and fixboot
<Kilos> but here it says no hdd so dont even get there
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> i wonder if boot-repair does mbr too\
<Kilos> if i could get quassel to bloep at nick mentioned and not only make pling when window not in focus i wouldnt have anything but kde running
<Kilos> im installing boot-repair here. if i disappear it killed kde for me again
<Kilos> worked for ian last week though so heres hoping
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: have you enabled sound for the event "Highlight when focussed"?
<Kilos> oh didnt know there a focussed one too
<Kilos> will check
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> nope wasnt done
<Kilos> talk to me lets see
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> no sound
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> maybe quassel needs a restart
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> ai! dunno why boot-repair dont install here
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> superfly you got a moment
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> see inetpro no sound when focussed
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm.... that must be a bug
 * inetpro just tested also
<Kilos> does yours work inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> maybe it's not supposed to work
<inetpro> maybe it is a feature and not a bug
<magespawn> well at least we know now that it is not just Kilos 
<Kilos> well you and the fly are kde experts
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i think the fly said his works when i first tried quassel
<inetpro> Kilos: well it is the first time ever that you say you want it to work while you have the window in focus
<inetpro> or at least first time I see that you say that
<inetpro> but maybe I forget
<Kilos> no man dodo i always leave ubuntu-za in focus so if i hear the sound while cooking i dont first have to find where i am
<inetpro> so just switch to another window as you leave for cooking man
<inetpro> it's so simple to press Alt+Tab
<Kilos> ai! now a restart is needed to complete the upgrade
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<Kilos> wbb
<smile4ever> :o
<magespawn> o/
<smile4ever> magespawn: how are you? :D
<magespawn> good and you smile4ever ?
<smile4ever> too! :)
<smile4ever> a bit busy
<smile4ever> ;)
<magespawn> busy is good
<smile4ever> hehe, yeah
<smile4ever> learning French
<smile4ever> :)
<superfly> magespawn: what's up?
<magespawn> hey superfly 
<magespawn> i was going to edit the ubuntu-za.org involved page today, and it appears i do not have a log in there, i just wanted to make sure before i crate another
<magespawn> s/crate/create
<superfly> magespawn: uh, I'll have a look for you in about 10 minutes, need to get the eldest insect off to bed
<magespawn> no worries superfly no rush at all
<Kilos> ai! kde cant see sdb
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4ever> bye
<smile4ever> :)
<superfly> magespawn: other than your IRC nick, what other user name would you have chosen
<magespawn> maybe my launchpad one = geames
<magespawn> i did try them and my email addresses and my openid
<superfly> magespawn: nope, can't find either of those
<magespawn> okay cool ty will make one tomorrow
<superfly> let me know when you do so that I can give you the appropriate permissions on the site
<magespawn> will do
<nuviarch> peedong
<nuviarch> meh
<nuviarch> arch FTW
<nuviarch> (for the time being)
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> good night all 
 * nlsthzn ninja's in from work after many many moons and finds the room... quiet...
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-27
<Kilos> morning superfly et al
<superfly> morning Kilos
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom Kilos 
<mazal> Morning maiatoday 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> goed dankie en self ?
<mazal> Raasie baie nie
<maiatoday> hi mazal Kilos
<Kilos> het jy toe reg gekom 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> hi grantw 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<grantw> hi
<mazal> Nope Kilos , I found one app that kinda works. It shows the password
<mazal> But I can't find anything that can remove it
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> magespawn, left you some links on my channel
<superfly> hi mazal, maiatoday, grantw
<mazal> Morning superfly 
<superfly> oh, and jrgns
<maiatoday> hi superfly 
<grantw> morning
<jrgns> morning Kilos, superfly, all
<mazal> Lo jrgns 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> http://paulski.com/zpages.php?id=2103
<Kilos> some interesting reading
<Kilos> now if one was super clever one could program bios to look at last 512bytes of drive and put mbr there
<magespawn> good day
<mazal> lo magespawn , thanx for infos you left me
<magespawn> no prob
<magespawn> yw
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn>  hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi kilos
<Kilos> does dump mean the same as save?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey Kilos :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello :)
<magespawn> no Kilos 
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Kilos: I don't see why Ibid needs a greeter plugin when we have you around.
<Kilos> lol then i can do other things too superfly 
<Kilos> like now im on other pc trying spfdisk
<Kilos> other times cooking or pulling weeds or treating and looking after sheep
<mazal> Who here is clever with whatsapp ?
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> How are you Kilos
<Kilos> good ty barrydk and you?
<barrydk> Also fine. Had a little rest but back and bussy at work again
<Kilos> good old mazal has been stressing
<barrydk> It when he go on leave it's my turn to stress again but what shall we do
<Kilos> haha
<barrydk> Someone must stress
<magespawn> superfly it is done user magespawn
<Kilos> so magespawn what does the option dump sector do
<Kilos> the tool says you must save changes but there aint and save button
<superfly> magespawn: done
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<inetpro> Interesting status report for Raring Ringtail http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/
<inetpro> lot's to do still but seemingly on track
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a question
 * ThatGraemeGuy puts on flame suit
<superfly> oh dear... one of those questions...
<ThatGraemeGuy> i haven't had to deal with ftp in forever, does anyone know which ftp server will let me create a login independent of the normal user database, and specify a root dir for the ftp session?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so i want to be able to log in as ftpuser, and by root must be /home/somesystemuser/path/to/subdir
<ThatGraemeGuy> and ftpuser is not a normal user account, it only exists in the ftp daemon's world
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I guess I've been distracted http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/u/stefanor.html
 * tumbleweed is very sad about UDS being cancelled
<tumbleweed> also NAFC what next week's UDS is about, but a weeks notice is crazy
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I most recently used vsftp, but I don't know if it supports non-system users
<ThatGraemeGuy> it doesn't seem to :-/
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: it does seem to support using PAM - dunno if that'll help at all
<tumbleweed> ThatGraemeGuy: most ftp servers will
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> Dump FTP! http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp see also: FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<superfly> tumbleweed: how about trying to do one of them at the Global Jam?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: yikes!
<ThatGraemeGuy> my flamesuit makes me deaf to your ftp hate :P
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: :-)
<tumbleweed> superfly: also, http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/stefanor.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> if this was for a person i'd just let them use winscp, but unfortunately its to allow some sort of digital magazine publishing app to place its files somewhere, so ftp is what i'm stuck with
<ThatGraemeGuy> and the system user has no password, hence the need to have an ftp login that doesn't map to the system user
<ThatGraemeGuy> but its looking like i might just set a password and be done with it
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: what about a dropbox or Ubuntu one solution?
<inetpro> or any of the many others
<inetpro> others include iCloud, SkyDrive, SpiderOak, Box.net, Mozy, Wuala, Amazon Cloud Player, Google Music, Humyo, iDisk, Jungle Disk or Live Mesh
<superfly> inetpro: it's on a server
<inetpro> well even a server can be a dropbox client
<inetpro> while I'm not saying use dropbox
<inetpro> I'm just trying to find practicable replacements for FTP
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'd rather not go that way as there'll be multiple servers hosting the files
<ThatGraemeGuy> and the files are on a clustered filesystem, so running dropbox on all of them would be ..... i dunno, just weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I don't know how old this is, if it still works, but you can have a look: http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Chroot_Vsftpd_with_non-system_users
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh it does support virtual users :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks :)
<superfly> You're welcome
<magespawn> ty superfly it will be done on the nexr break i have
<magespawn> s/nexr/next
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh man every now and then i get sucked in to the "endorse your connections" screen on linkedin
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm a little disappointed that the only option available is to "endorse" someone or ignore, there should be a "lol wut? noooo!" option for some of the things people claim as skills
<superfly> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> "Does $clueless_phb know about 'Ubuntu'?"
<ThatGraemeGuy> well if by "know about", you mean, "knows how to execute a successful 'sudo reboot' command, then yes!"
 * superfly thinks he knows who $clueless_phb is
<ThatGraemeGuy> :D
<jrgns> it's amazing how people just endorse you
<jrgns> i have a couple of endorsements from people who have no idea
<jrgns> (i'm claiming them anyway!)
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah its a bit silly, i get endorsed for things like Ubuntu, Apache, HAproxy from people I worked with 10 years ago. dude, when i worked with you, neither of us used those things
<Squirm> afternoon
<jrgns> yo Squirm
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: it's almost as bad as the buzzword bingo that most recruiters play
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<barrydk> Lekker slaap almal
<Vince-0> heyo'll
<inetpro> wb Vince-0
<jrgns> cheers all
 * Squirm yawns
<magespawn> afternoon all
<magespawn> the get involved page edits http://ubuntu-za.org/get-involved
<superfly> magespawn: looks good, except that I'd substitute "wiki" for "website"
<magespawn> okay cool superfly will do 
<magespawn> on the way home now, later all
<charl_> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> today had some interesting adventures with uefi boot
<charl_> attemting to install ubuntu 12.04 ended in an epic fail
<charl_> ubuntu 12.10 worked perfectly though
<charl_> ubuntu 12.04 - installed perfectly but then grub refused to load linux
<charl_> apparently it couldn't see the hard drive - weird stuff
<tumbleweed> 12.04.2 should support UEFI (and secure boot)
<charl_> yes i tried 12.04.2 exactly
<magespawn> evening 
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> the grub problem might have been unrelated to the uefi boot, i'm not sure
<charl_> considering that grub did load, in principle the boot loader did its job
<charl_> but then grub failed
<tumbleweed> under EFI, grub uses EFI to load its own modules, and any kernel you want to boot
<charl_> *the grub loader might not have
<charl_> oh no i said unrelated :) haha, corrected myself unnecessarily
<charl_> ah in that case it was probably realted
<tumbleweed> might be unrelated to UEIF, but I'd suspect related
<charl_> i had secure boot disabled in any case
<charl_> it was the first time i installed on a computer with uefi and never had any grub problems on 12.04 before
<charl_> but it was a brand new computer so impossible to be sure
<charl_> whatever it was, it was fixed in 12.10
<magespawn> o/ charl_ 
<charl_> it installed and booted without any problems
<charl_> still having secure boot disabled
<tumbleweed> ok
<magespawn> i also had some strange happenings today
<charl_> what happened magespawn ?
<magespawn> was running kubuntu 12.04 on shop pc
<magespawn> decided to clean install of xubuntu 12.04 to match other pc, but that kept failing
<magespawn> so did clean install of edubuntu 10.04 and when booted fine i get hard drive imminent failure warnings
<magespawn> there were no warnings under the kubuntu at all
<magespawn> also did a release upgrade to 12.04.2 and that went off without a hitch
<magespawn> it is a smart status warning, used to happen before when it was on ubuntu 10.04 too
<magespawn> have been using it for almost three years now anyway
<charl_> maybe a good idea to run the smartctl tool directly and see what it outputs
<charl_> run a thorough hard drive selfdiagnostic
<charl_> if the pc has nothing important on, you could probably ignore it
<charl_> you should have everything important already backed up in any case
<magespawn> it is one of the internet cafe pc in my shop no data at all
<charl_> ok no worries then
<charl_> but why did xubuntu install fail?
<charl_> did it give you any information?
<magespawn> it did, i forget now though
<magespawn> have it at the shop somewhere
<charl_> i am watching hak5 now - they are at cern
<charl_> they even had the first web server on display
<magespawn> nice
<charl_> apparently you can get a tour at cern but you have to book or something, way in advance
<charl_> i've never looked at it though
<magespawn> cern as in hadron colider
<charl_> yes
<charl_> where the web was born plaque :)
<charl_> hahaha
<charl_> epic!
<charl_> wow the computer museum, would not have expected that
<charl_> the mouse cage! oh my goodness
<charl_> this is just hilarious
<magespawn> i will have to check it out in the morning
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl_> nn
<magespawn> sokemfood for thought on windows secure boot http://www.zdnet.com/torvalds-clarifies-linuxs-windows-8-secure-boot-position-7000011918/
<magespawn> s/sokemfood/ some food
<magespawn> good night/morning 
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-28
<barrydk> Good morning all
<superfly> morning barrydk 
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos hoekom slap just night?! :-P
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> lol hiya superfly and others
<Kilos> funny message
<superfly> Kilos: yeah, autocorrect fail
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi sq
<Kilos> ai
<Squirm> tab
<Kilos> Squirm, 
<Squirm> the little key on the left of your keyboard :)
<Squirm> it says Tab
<Kilos> i need that dd command you use please to clone one drive to another
<Squirm> dd if=/path/to/the/drive/you/want/to/clone of=/path/to/the/other/drive bs=1M
<Kilos> this drive i thought i fixed shows structure ok with testdisk but says read only
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> make sure the `if` is the one you want to KEEP
<Kilos> dd if=/dev/sda of of=/dev/sdb
<Kilos> is that it?
<Kilos> oh and the end bit
<Squirm> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<Squirm> so /dev/sda is the one you want to keep?
<Squirm> cause you will lose everything on /dev/sdb
<Kilos> i had a saved file on how to mount it manually and chmod to it but cant open the file this morning for some weird reason
<Squirm> mount /dev/sdb1 /mountpoint/here
<Squirm> chmod 777 /mountpoint/here
<Kilos> just like that?
<Squirm> the 777 will make everyone be able to read and right to it
<Squirm> and execute off
<Squirm> that should work
<Kilos> oh you not telling me to put /dev/sdb1 in there where mountpoint is?
<Kilos> chmod: cannot access `/mountpoint/here': No such file or directory
<Kilos> ai
<superfly> Kilos: my message meant to say, "hoekom slaap jy nog?!"
<superfly> :-)
<superfly> morning Squirm
<Kilos> lol i guessed that much ty superfly 
<Kilos> it just looked funny
<Kilos> was actually up trying to get this other drive going
<Kilos> Squirm, will that clone command do the mbr as well same time?
<Kilos> thats where the corruption is
<superfly> Kilos: dd applies to everything
<Kilos> wonderful ty superfly 
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<Kilos> if/when i have it going again i will post pics of the sata cable soldering direct to drive
<superfly> morning henkj
<Kilos> yo henkj 
<henkj> morning superfly Kilos 
<superfly> henkj: do you know about ScaleConf?
<henkj> superfly: I attended last year
<henkj> :)
<superfly> going to be able to attend this year?
<henkj> I assume so, since my company is a sponsor, and I'm working on server dev
<superfly> ah right
<superfly> Well, I'll be going, and my boss is one of the speakers :-)
<henkj> but it hasn't been confirmed who's going yet
<henkj> right, I remember seeing that
<henkj> our speaker isn't on the list
<magespawn> good day
<superfly> morning magespawn
<magespawn> Kilos: just reading the chatter, you trying to dd a healthy deive onto a sick one?
<magespawn> s/deive/drive
<Kilos> yessir magespawn , morning
<magespawn> 0/
<magespawn> be interesting to see if it works
<Kilos> stupid thing said it was read only when i tried to use testdisk to install mbr
<Kilos> would even boot from seatools cds
<Kilos> very sick drive it is/was. heres hoping
<Kilos> wouldnt boot
<Kilos> seatools just said drive not seen
<Kilos> gparted still doesnt see it
<Kilos> grrr
<superfly> Kilos: then it is probably too damaged to salvage, and if you do manage to get it working, you're only going to loose any data you try to store on it
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lemme reboot and see if this drive shows errors again
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> sounds like something if failing but not yet failed
<magespawn> Update involved page http://ubuntu-za.org/get-involved
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<inetpro> magespawn, superfly: I would suggest rather than linking to the agenda on that page you link to the ubuntu-za loco page where upcoming events and meetings are listed
<inetpro> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za
<inetpro> otherwise you will have to change that link to the agenda each month
<jrgns> morning all
<magespawn> this link inetpro http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/542/detail/
<Vince-0> haai
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> hey Vince-0
<inetpro> magespawn: yes that link is only for the meeting on the 18th of March
<magespawn> do the meeting not stay on the same link then?
<inetpro> no
<magespawn> i see 
<magespawn> makes sense then brb
<magespawn> how is this http://ubuntu-za.org/get-involved
<inetpro> magespawn: dankie
<magespawn> cool
 * staticrat waves hello
<inetpro> staticrat: good morning
<inetpro> Vince-0: wb
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: wb
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks! morning all :)
<magespawn> hey ThatGraemeGuy
 * Squirm yawns
<inetpro> mage-test: it works
<mage-test> indeed 
<inetpro> :-)
<mage-test> was just trying the Live Chat in IRC link on the website
<inetpro> ahh
<mage-test> ah okay so works like a normal chat client
<Vince-0> we got that embedded freenode client on our LUG site too
<magespawn> the embedded client is a good idea for new peeps
<magespawn> inetpro: who hosts the website?
<staticrat> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> magespawn: I forget, but it's somewhere in Cape Town 
<magespawn> maybe superfly knows who hosts it
<magespawn> you know in canada they can get 175 Mbps up and down for 149 canadian or is R1199 rand per month all inclusive
<magespawn> and 300gb usage
<magespawn> kind of makes our 40Mpbs uncapped for R10700 look a bit backward
<Kilos> hi jrgns Vince-0 charl_  
<jrgns> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Middag oom Kilos 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Squirm> oh look
<Squirm> I have an Ubuntu question
<Squirm> hmm
<mazal> Shoot
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> when a user logs onto a system for the first time, Ubuntu creates said persons home dir. This is all fine, but I don't want the other directories inside of said home dir. I understand Desktop, that should be fine. But I don't want Documents, Music, Pictures, etc. I have checked /etc/skel and they're not created there. I seem to remember finding it somewhere but for the life of me I can't remember where and can't find where on google either
<Squirm> shoh, haven't typed a message like that in a while
<mazal> Now that would ne handy to know
<mazal> I use a desktop as a server and users only use their home folder for backups and have also wondered before if that creation of folders can be disabled
<Kilos> i think on maverick i just deleted pics and documents there in places
<Kilos> deleted/removed
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs
<ThatGraemeGuy> i imagine xdg-user-dirs is pulled in as a dependency of the base desktop install, so i'm not sure exactly what the implications would be of disabling creation of those folder
<inetpro> interesting
<ThatGraemeGuy> +s
<inetpro> I guess you could try uninstalling xdg-user-dirs
<ThatGraemeGuy> or just sudo sed -i 's/enabled=True/enabled=False/' /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf
<inetpro> yep, I was about to say look at /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf
<Kilos> inetpro, you foned onderstepoort yet?
<inetpro> Kilos: no man
<inetpro> I forget personal stuffs when I reach the office
<inetpro> and when I get home it takes me a couple of hours before I forget about work
<Kilos> im sure if theyll do it it will be a coupla hundred not thousand
<inetpro> Squirm: or you could just modify /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults
<zeref> hi guys. i'm looking to repair a table in mysql. so my plan of action is to stop mysql, backup /var/lib/mysql, retart mysql, repair the table.
<zeref> sound good?
<Griffin_> Hi everyone
<Griffin_> Anyone online
<mazal> Lo Griffin_ 
<Griffin_> I understand there is a get together the 3rd
<Griffin_> Anyone here going?
<mazal> Not me , dunno who here is going maybe
<Griffin_> Ok, just asking. I actually don't live anywhere near the location but wanted to know if the last one was a huge success or just another getogether
<Kilos> hi Griffin_ 
<Griffin_> HI @Kilos
<Kilos> you a tweeter?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we dont use @ on irc
<Kilos> have you been here before Griffin_ ?
<Kilos> my memory sucks
<Griffin_> No first time. pulling nerd reage on the linux thing. Finally went over after years of MS
<inetpro> Griffin_: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> Griffin_: are you referring to the Global Bug Jam in Cape Town?
<inetpro> the event was organised by guys in here, feel free to stick around and have a chat with them
<inetpro> using irc via the web interface can be frustrating though so I suggest you install and use one of the many irc clients available for the purpose
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za Griffin_ you must visit more often now
<Kilos> like daily
<Kilos> xchat
<Kilos> hehe
<Griffin_> Yes talking about the event at CT. I've been running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS for about 4 months now and except for the nvidia drivers problem its replaced everyting that was MS related
<mazal> Nice :)
<Kilos> great
<Griffin_> I run a IT company on the side and have been looking at converting a few small company's I maintain an was hoping to find a few people in the same position
<Griffin_> Anyone here done something like that?
<Vince-0> Griffin_, Hi! Are you doing using Linux in business ?
<Kilos> some of the guys here have done evrything so hang around and see who pops up with what
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wish i had time to make a little extra money on the side
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2 kids and a wife tends to suck up all my time AND money.... so cruel :-/
<Kilos> lol wait till they teenagers ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> ugh i don't want to know :P
<Kilos> haha
<Griffin_> All my current clients are on MS but I am looking at moving over the ones that dont have MS bound applications
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> you new to linux?
<Kilos> if so this is the best help channel available
<Kilos> even got ubuntu developers here
<Kilos> ohi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> o/
<Kilos> one of the other things with maaz was the google replies given twice
<Kerbero> So what ThatGraemeGuy is trying to say is "don't marry and don't have kids"
<Griffin_> Been playing around with it for some time but WIN8 and my Raspberry Pi finally convinced me
<Kilos> lol
<Griffin_> ThatGraemeGuy atleast has a life outside work :-D
<Kerbero> Griffin_: everything that i do these days uses a RPi somewhere in it
<Kerbero> Internship, M-research and currently overseas at another uni
<Kerbero> all wanting to use the Pi
<Kilos> you know how to use the terminal Griffin_ 
<Kilos> and sudo and stuff
<Griffin_> Kerbero: Sweet, I'm building a home automation system. And yes I have mastered the terminal
<Kerbero> o, my friend is doing that too
<Kerbero> with his pi
<Kerbero> koiosify
<Griffin_> sudo and terminal was the least of my worries. Been a command prompt guy for years. Did have a MASSIVE issue with getting the graphics card to work with 2HDMI outputs
<Kilos> ah it didnt bring up additional drivers are available
<Griffin_> Kerbero: No event that. Blank screen at install
<Griffin_> Kerbero: Does your friend also do the electronics or does he buy a kit or integrate someting else?
<Kilos> ai! i get that with 1.10 so went back to 12.04
<Kerbero> build it himself
<Kerbero> we are graduated electronic engineers
<Squirm> .:Kilos:. i think on maverick i just deleted pics and documents there in places <<-- Kilos: Won't quite work with my setup
<Griffin_> *12.04
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: I had a look at xdg-user-dirs. I think I just remembered I did disable it
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm, and its still re-creating the dirs at login?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> Griffin_, 
<Squirm> I mean, previously
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: so I will try it now again
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<Kilos> ctrlalt+f2
<Kilos> then type in sudo apt-get install gdm 
<Kilos> its the lightdm thing that dont work good to start
<Kilos> then it will ask which one you wanna use, choose gdm and you wont have blank screen
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> wb Griffin_ is it fixed?
<Griffin_> Kilos: Not at my home computer (at work) so I will try the next time I re-install
<Kilos> ah ok
<Griffin_> I am running a working 12.4 right now so don't want to mess with it too much since I have a few very importan projects running at this time
<Kilos> sometimes lightdm works and works well.
<Kilos> it depends on the machine i think
<mazal> Graphics is still the one weak link in Ubuntu
<Griffin_> Thats the thing I always had against linux. I have never encountered a MS installations that did not finish. No matter the hardware it always installed. But my frustration with WIN8 finally pushed me to make it work
<mazal> Many users battle with graphics
<inetpro> no
<Griffin_> Is this becuause of the lack of support for open drivers from the OEM's or where does the problem come from
<inetpro> you guys are either very lucky or have not worked on a lot of hardware with windows
<inetpro> linux has more driver support for hardware than windows has
<mazal> Griffin_, I dunno , but they defnitely need to put more effort into that part
<Griffin_> I have doen installations of over a 1000 machines at some sites and no issues with MS. The only problem is if the drivers are not found it is slow as hell but does install
<mazal> Apart from the graphics I agree with inetpro , I have installed Ubuntu on many different types of pc's with many different types of hardware. And I never had any major issues
<mazal> Screen drivers is the only drivers I ever need to install. Never had to install any other driver
<inetpro> obviously not everything is perfect but there is a woraround most of the time
<inetpro> workaround as well
<Kilos> Griffin_, what graphics card?
<mazal> Oi gotta go
<mazal> Enjoy the evening guys
<Griffin_> I guess it also depends on experiance. With MS there are other places where you need to know certain commands but it just starts a little early with ubuntu installations
<inetpro> mazal: enjoy the weekend
<Kilos> you can type additional in the dash and it will show additional drivers you can get
<Kilos> toods mazal 
<Kilos> hehe ubuntu loves working with the terminal
<Kilos> important commands to remember on any new install is 
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Griffin_> Those I got and made note of at the beginning. So other that support what do you guys do for a living?
<Kilos> they all do IT work
<Kilos> i rest
<Kilos> some networking guys and other sysadmins etc
<tonberry352_> And a few engineers
<Griffin_> Haha, that was the assumption
<Griffin_> tonberry352_: engineers mmm... what kind? O and please dont say the good kind
<Kilos> haha
<tonberry352_> EE
<ThatGraemeGuy> <-sysadmin
<Griffin_> Sweet, I’m a bobby electronic enthusiast, programmer and all round IT sys admin. Appears I am in the right place
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> all you need is to install xchat then you dont have to use a browser to get here
<Griffin_> Unfortunately, this is my work PC so wil do that on my Ubuntu box.
<Kilos> we are here nights too
<Kilos> some night owls live here
<Griffin_> Kilos: Can I assume your one?
<Kilos> nope Griffin_ im a ballie that goes to bed early
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> my work pc is an ubuntu box, woop woop!
<ThatGraemeGuy> is a laptop a box? hrmmm
<Griffin_> Bed.. that thing your read about and hear other people speak about in the afternoons. If only
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> youll get there one day
<Griffin_> My first manager use to say you can sleep when your dead
<Kilos> beem there done that
<Kilos> pulled a windows trick
<Kilos> reboot to complete the install
<Griffin_> I am enjoying the last few day I have admin right to my own pc. Working on a project for a big company international company where we will be rolling out a standard win7 image across all computers. My sites have about 680 to be done in 6weeks
<Kilos> whew
<Griffin_> Then it's dual boot OS or suffer the regtrictions of the overseas sys admins
<Griffin_> *restrictions
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> be good to convert them all to ubuntu
<Kilos> less gray hairs and live longer
<Griffin_> If only it was our decision but that’s the corporate world for you!
<Kilos> yeah
<Griffin_> But now to my big question regarding smaller companies. Does linux have a replacement for AD or not really?
<Squirm> thanks ThatGraemeGuy, seems good
<Kilos> Maaz, google linus alternative for AD
<Maaz> Kilos: "Active Directory Alternative | Linux.com" http://www.linux.com/community/forums/system-management/active-directory-alternative/limit/20/offset/0 :: "linux - What Are Some Good Open Source Alternatives to Active ..." http://serverfault.com/questions/13419/what-are-some-good-open-source-alternatives-to-active-directory :: "Best FOSS Active Directory
<Maaz> Alternative? - Slashdot" http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/01/17/2255247/best-foss-active-director…
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: a box holds things? laptop holds things
<Squirm> it's just a thin box
<Squirm> ldap
<Squirm> @ Griffin_
<ThatGraemeGuy> Griffin_, you can get centralised auth, group permissions and that sort of thing, but the biggest thing you won't get is a group policy equivalent
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm: my lapbox :)
<Griffin_> I can Google too. Wanted to know if there is anyone that actively uses this in a AD like environment
<ThatGraemeGuy> Griffin_, actually scratch that come to think of it, you can actually get something close to group policy with puppet
<Griffin_> puppet, will have a look at that. I work with allot of schools as well and I am looking at something that can replicate the control I have with AD and GPO's over the system
<ThatGraemeGuy> puppet is a configuration management solution. it lets you describe the configuration in its own language and then translates that into native actions on the target system
<ThatGraemeGuy> so for example you might have something like 'server1 must have the apache2 package installed', and on an ubuntu box that would result in it running 'apt-get install apache2', but on a redhat box it would do 'rpm bla bla something'
<ThatGraemeGuy> (i don't know redhat)
<Kilos> thats Squirm s department
<Griffin_> Just flipped trough a tut on one of the sites and gathered that much. Will have a in depth look later on
<Griffin_> Well will chat a little later. I am packing up to go home. Then some programming but will install xchat and see everyone later on
<Kilos> later Griffin_ 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> why dont we get visitors that know less than me
 * Kilos cries
<Squirm> because you're smart enough to get onto irc
<Kilos> no no the fly told me how
<Squirm> and I don't know that much :/
<Squirm> I'm just glad I can now follow a lot of conversations
<Squirm> not be able to do it, least I have some form of understanding.
 * Squirm pokes Symmetria
<Squirm> he was no help a while back, cause he spoke gibberish :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> everyone spoke gibberish when i first came here
<Kilos> you even taught me how to get mxit on pidgin
<ThatGraemeGuy> is mxit still a thing? :o
<Kilos> i use it all the time and most of the family too
<Kilos> but lotsa peeps gone whatsapp now
<Kilos> and bbm
<tonberry352_> we are no longer their target market
<Kilos> mxit is more stable than other ims
<Kilos> when your browser wont even connect mxit does
<inetpro> Kilos: but you can still not mxit from PC to mobile, can you?
<inetpro> PC to mobile or vice versa 
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> you even get mxitevo that doesnt need to register with a fone first
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> i can see mxit from my cell here on the pc inetpro 
<Kilos> mxit rocks
<Kilos> tara uses mxitevo on her pc
<Kilos> and boet did in saudi
<Kilos> and she has it on her cell as well
<inetpro> hmm
 * inetpro still not convinced
<inetpro> not sure that I need yet another IM in my life
<ThatGraemeGuy> mxit is over, my mom is ancient and even she's using whatsapp now
<tonberry352_> most of africa does not own a smartphone
<magespawn> afternnoon all
<Kilos> and the nice thing about mxit is peeps get messages you leave when they come online
<Kilos> no need to tell maaz
<Kilos> i had mxit on my razr v3
<Kilos> you dont need a smartfone
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> whatsapp seems more popular but cant add it to pidgin so to me it sucks
<Kilos> and all the android stuff i tried to get it on here
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> whatsapp is actually starting to charge
<Kilos> oh ya mxit is free as in beer
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> Noo! Don't use proprietary protocols on closed networks
<magespawn> nice to see new peeps hey Kilos
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and another one lost to ms
<Kilos> thats the best part
<magespawn> home time later all
<Kilos> hey griffin_ you a winsucks expert ?
<griffin_> Define winsucks?
<Kilos> windows
<griffin_> O sorry had it as winshits., but yea I think I know my way around
<Kilos> i got a channel where we help friends from here only with wondows probs
<griffin_> Whats the problem?
<Kilos> we dont do windows help here so try help them there
<Kilos> luckily it isnt often
<griffin_> O ok. What is the channel name?
<Kilos> np now but would be nice to have a backup when we get tuck
<Kilos> ##kilos
<griffin_> A original
<Kilos> stuck as well
<griffin_> Well I'm available when online 
<Kilos> sometimes guys get funny probs like last night was outlook passwords missing or something
<Kilos> ty sir
<Squirm> staff vs. prefects water polo
<Squirm> I'm dead :/
<Kilos> lol who won
<griffin_> Missing or just asking for the account details repeatedly ?
<Squirm> prefects :/
<Squirm> like 8-4
<Kilos> yeah asking because of moving on servers or something
<Kilos> but they got around it
<Kilos> shame Squirm hang head
<griffin_> Yea I know @lantic has that problem allot when the servers are down. You keep getting the popup in outlook and the users keep filling in Sh1t
<Kilos> lol
<griffin_> Kilos: do you use steam on Ubuntu or not yet?
<Squirm> griffin_: it's not great :/
<Kilos> nope i dont have data to play games
<Kilos> some of the guys do though
<griffin_> I know... cannot remember my account name and it keeps hanging when trying to retrieve it
<Squirm> not many games for it yet. but it will come, seeing as it is the steam engine
<Kilos> griffin_, open a new one
<griffin_> Allot of my fav games are on steam. Also a big reason I ported because I knew it was comming
<griffin_> Virtualbox>win7>steam>retrieve
<Kilos> or they must have a forum or email addy you can query at
<Kilos> lol you got 7 inna box?
<Squirm> griffin_: you should be able to go through the steps on their website
<Kilos> my son has to do that too to do work
<griffin_> Yep. Some of the CAD software does not run so nice on Ubuntu
<Kilos> when you have some more experience you can try kubuntu as well
<Squirm> supper time. I hope this cool weather stays for tomorrow
<Squirm> then it must bake
<Kilos> ubuntu has many flavours
<griffin_> Just had a look at some images and it looks nice but I dont like the KDE interface that much
<Kilos> it takes some getting used to but i find it does installing apps faster
<Kilos> the fly and pro can tell you where else its better
<Kilos> oh we got python experts here too
<griffin_> I like the unity interface because the side bar is usually where I put my windows one anyways.
<griffin_> Anyone doing java and php?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> creature of habit
<Kilos> ya nuvolari does java
<Kilos> and someone else
<griffin_> I my G0d just noticed how I sounded like a noob saying that
<Kilos> php dont seem very popular here
<Kilos> but ThatGraemeGuy  does it
<griffin_> From what I remember from the start linux and python go hand in hand
<ThatGraemeGuy> i do what now?
<griffin_> ThatGraemeGuy: <-PHP
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, no i don't do drugs
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-!
<griffin_> Haha java then?
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm a sysadmin
<ThatGraemeGuy> i did some php YEARS ago but that would be worthless nowadays
<griffin_> O then you do everything right?
<ThatGraemeGuy> also Tcl way back
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> bash & Python is what i do mostly
<ThatGraemeGuy> or vbscript/powershell if i'm doing windowsy things
<griffin_> Do you have a workaround for getting past Applocker in win7 or not
<Kilos> oh sorry ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> i ... uh
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't know what that is
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm primarily an ubuntu guy for the past 4 years almost, so my windows is pretty rusty
<ThatGraemeGuy> particularly desktop-side windows stuffs
<griffin_> It's a issue we will be having in the coming weeks because the higher up sys admins have locked down all exe's using it. It sucks balls
<ThatGraemeGuy> i left my laptop at home the other day and i was using a spare with win7, spent an hour trying to get my external display to work at native resolution
<ThatGraemeGuy> gave up, worked with 1 screen for the day
<griffin_> External displays.... HDMI, s-video... why are these things still a issue 10 years down the line
<griffin_> Point, click, select and apply... what makes that so difficult
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok it's time to abandon ship, yay!
<ThatGraemeGuy> later all
<griffin_> Cheerz
<Kilos> yo drussell hows things
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos 
<Cantide> i am going to be CanStudy tonight :p
<Cantide> hopefully for the last time :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> studying never stops
<Kilos> one is always learning
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> but at least one doesn't have to stay up until midnight several days in a row to study
<Cantide> if one is studying casually that is
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but also if you dont try cramp just before exams you also dont need to stay up till midnight
 * Cantide whistles
<Cantide> i no longer have exams
<Cantide> just one final assignment
<Cantide> but 4 essay questions of 5 pages each is a bit much...
<Kilos> just buckle down and do it man. its not so bad
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i've done 3 of them
<Cantide> 1 left
<Cantide> i've prepared it already
<Kilos> see
<Cantide> just need to write it now
<Cantide> going to start at 7
<Cantide> and hopefully finish by 10..
<Cantide> else it's going to be a long, long night
<Kilos> how long is it gonna take to finish it?
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Cantide> i don't know... 3 hours?
 * Cantide shrugs
<Cantide> it's on T.S. Eliot... might take longer..
<magespawn> evening all
<Cantide> hi~
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey CanStudy Kilos 
<CanStudy> '-'/
<Kilos> hey magespawn you must take a look at spfdisk on ubcd 
<magespawn> will do Kilos
<Kilos> quite a potent tool
<magespawn> bbl network playing around here
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> almost bed time
<Vince-0> yoh the Internet strikes again: http://memeburn.com/2013/02/brace-yourselves-here-comes-the-darth-pistorius-meme/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+memeburncom+%28memeburn%29
<Kilos> hey ThatGraemeGuy  nice to see you here at night as well now
<Kilos> last night too
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello :)
<Kilos> sup Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Ag same dizl
<Kilos> ah well thats life hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> last night i had intentions of sitting through some units of a udacity course i started
<ThatGraemeGuy> never happened though
<ThatGraemeGuy> tonight i had the same idea but i just don't feel like it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> near bed time for ballies too
<Kilos> old married fathers
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> Ya dis ook laat vir klien kinders
 * Symmetria dances around
<Symmetria> as a private contractor
<Symmetria> today was the most awesome day a guy like me can have
<Symmetria> one of those days where EVERYTHING falls into place
<Vince-0> ThatGraemeGuy, what course?
<Vince-0> Symmetria, thats naas
<Symmetria> I closed on 2 of the largest contracts I could ever have wished for today
 * Symmetria can now go and buy the car he wants ;p
<Symmetria> and pay for it in cash ;p
<Kilos> hey Symmetria nice
<Kilos> now help fanie with the host thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> Vince-0, https://www.udacity.com/course/cs212
<Vince-0> Nice!
 * Symmetria is ordering his new car tomorrow ;p
<Vince-0> yoh luckeee
<ThatGraemeGuy> gtg, baby having a rough night
<ThatGraemeGuy> night all!
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> you just in time to say night
<inetpro> Kilos: you still awake at this point?
<Kilos> only just
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> why not?
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> well, good night Kilos
<Kilos> ok then sleep tight
<smile4ever> slaapwel :)
<inetpro> well done can tide
<Cantide> thanks, inet pro
<Cantide> I submitted my 10 page assignment
<Cantide> let's hope i get quick feedback
<griffin_> Anyone still awake?
<Vince-0> yar kinda
<griffin_> Haha late nie hey?
<griffin_> *nite
<Vince-0> negative, usually awake until midnight
<Vince-0> trying to figure out some silly cakePHP ap
<griffin_> Work?
<Vince-0> just messin'
<griffin_> O ok. Work mostly keeps me up till the wee hours of the mornin
<Vince-0> Noo thats terrible - do you work for yourself?
<griffin_> For myself, for my company for everyone else also it seems some times
<Vince-0> ag no man. life is too short
<griffin_> Well I have to say the after 5 work is usually the most fun. Then I get to do what I really like
<Vince-0> true
<griffin_> So what are you messing with/
<Vince-0> opencdrrate project - to do billing calculations on VoIP switches
<Vince-0> seems most of these types of projects are poorly documented
<Vince-0> and supported
<griffin_> Great ideas but documentation is always lacking. I do programming as well and can tell you I would sell my sole to avoid it
<griffin_> What voip switches are you using?
<Vince-0> Asterisk and Freeswitch
<griffin_> The company I work for uses cisco voice gateways. All closed source stuff and managed by a team in Texas
<Vince-0> oow that stuff is world class - not sure about the development interfaces though.
<griffin_> All linux based which is kinda nice but the only time we get to do with it is when we replace a server or upgrade and even then its just insert CD and press enter
<Vince-0> do you know what kind of billing platform that plugs into?
<griffin_> Its cisco's custom call manager. Ironically called call manager
<Vince-0> oh I've seen those
<griffin_> We use to use 3cx voip system tied into a few analog gateways which was very nice. But I never had access to the call manager so dont know what the plug was they used
<griffin_> So are you working for a company doing voip or just laerning
<griffin_> *learning
<Vince-0> both
<Vince-0> not exactly programming though
<Vince-0> especially not cakephp
<griffin_> Was never my department as well. Just mainteined the hardware and setup the initial software 
<Vince-0> problem is, these things tend to be a little to close to the core of a company to outsource
<Vince-0> darned open projects - even the commercial support avenue is an issue
<superfly> Vince-0: do yourself a favour and forget PHP and learn Python
<griffin_> Except when you are a international corporate company.  Then you outsource everything
<Vince-0> superfly, ! hell yea - I'm doing python. This darned project is in php 
<superfly> griffin_: you don't perhaps work in Century City?
<griffin_> superfly: No mining way out in the middle of nowhere
<superfly> griffin_: ah, OK... I know a company in Century City that uses Cisco stuff, sounds familiar to you
<superfly> griffin_: you wanted to know what people in here do? I'm a firmware developer
<griffin_> No sorry. Big mining company. Gone over to Cisco VOIP for over 2 years now
<Vince-0> superfly, firmware! what languages / stuff
<superfly> Vince-0: C++, C and Assembler
<superfly> Vince-0: though we have a server which is written in Python
<Vince-0> python is the ideal language I think - system procedures, objects and web. I studied Java to some extent
<superfly> yeah, we're investigating some new hardware which runs embedded Linux, which we're hoping to be able to run Python apps on
<superfly> and then drop the C++ for Python
<superfly> well, I gotta head to bed, more C to handle tomorrow
<Vince-0> cya
<griffin_> Cheerz
<griffin_> Well its off to be for me as well. Vince I hope you get done what your looking to do
<Vince-0> Thanks! griffin_ cya
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-01
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> and hi Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi henkj
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> en Kilos slaap nog?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> 06.43 morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: you reloaded your airtime yet?
<Kilos> ya did it beginning of the week. had no choice
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> so lost near a month
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> at least you will have a nice 2GB for the month
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> used halg a g already
<Kilos> half
<inetpro> sjoe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> time to get the 10GB
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> dreams
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> 2+1 is good if i dont need installs and lotsa googling to find how to sort things
<Kilos> member 12.04 crashed then went kde and that crashed
<Kilos> i found some quantal packages in archives
<Kilos> dunno if that caused it
<Kilos> xserver.xorg packages
<Kilos> 3 of the swines
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> you wasted precious bw?
<Kilos> yeah lots. and kde was running so lekker till it showed the message thing there are 3 new packages to be upgraded
<Kilos> then crash
<Kilos> so next time i gonna change repos
<Kilos> i dunno if its in our one that they got mixed up
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos, inetpro
<Kilos> i need a refresh of noggin please. have a command i need help to do it correctly. on other pc so cant copy/paste
<Kilos> fdisk [options] <disk> change partition table
<Kilos> what goes in by options
<henkj> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> good morning superfly
<Kilos> disk is /dev/sdb
<henkj> hi superfly 
<superfly> heyho henkj!
<Kilos> oh i see it
<inetpro> we actually need a fetch only command to make sure you only install updates after everything is downloaded
<inetpro> Kilos: why not use the gui for that?
<Kilos> it dont see the drive
<inetpro> gparted or partitionmanager
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ya ai!
<inetpro> after all this you still have not downloaded the gparted distribution?
<Kilos> just used gdisk to wipe it so can install fresh mbr
<Kilos> and gdisk said use fdisk to sort it
<inetpro> GParted Live is a small bootable GNU/Linux distribution for x86 based computers.
<inetpro> It enables you to use all the features of the latest versions of the GParted application.
<inetpro> can be installed on CD, USB, PXE server, and Hard Disk then run on an x86 machine
<inetpro> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Kilos> ok ill get it ty
<Kilos> just wanna try this as they say before i switch pc off
<Kilos> wait ill bin what i need help with
<inetpro> 133 MB
<Kilos> its worth it if it saves me gray hairs
<inetpro> you sure you don't have it somewhere on your disk already?
<Kilos> on my drive
<Kilos> i have gparted ya
<Kilos> it dont see the drive
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, I'm sure we have discussed this before
<Kilos> one of the first things i always install
<inetpro> if not then I don't know why not
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2yxrPqqEF
<Kilos> gparted gdebi aptitude always early installs
<Kilos> are there of those options that will do the work automatically without me having to specify sizes etc
<Kilos> and can i use -C -H -S all at once
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hows the little one
<Kilos> inetpro, no gui apps could do anything with the drive but gdisk seems to have cleared it all
<Kilos> so theres hope
<Kilos> command line tools seem more powerful
<Kilos> or sensitive and accurate
<inetpro> Kilos: oh yes if you know the cli tools go for it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just tell me what options to use from those i binned please
<Kilos> and do i use them with one - CHS like that or each one with own -
<Kilos> ai! never mind it cant read /dev/sdb
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> he was sleeping when i left, had a rough night last night for some reason
<Kilos> shame
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> yo charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> who named this library: http://developer.gnome.org/liboobs/
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<charl_> it should be lib-oobs obviously but it's easy to read that wrong
<charl_> does anyone have any experience with using unity on two screens? or using unity with vmware workstation?
<charl_> my experience so far: it's a disaster
<tumbleweed> charl_: what release? multi-monitor unity should be a lot better since quantal
<tumbleweed> (or was it since precise, can't remember)
<tumbleweed> also, what does unity have to do with vmware?
<magespawn> good day
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey charl_
<charl_> tumbleweed: i'm running ubuntu 12.10 with all updates applied
<charl_> tumbleweed: i have two monitors attached (which is working perfectly configured side-by-side, not mirror mode)
<charl_> tumbleweed: everything works perfectly until i start up vmware, then i get "weird" behaviour all over
<charl_> by "weird" i mean, for rexample: mouse stops working (i can still move it around but not click anything)
<charl_> the launcher also stops working properly, only displays in part or doesn't allow me to open anything
<charl_> and various other unusual behaviour
<charl_> i don't know if this is related to using two monitors, it's probably unrelated
<tumbleweed> charl_: sounds like vmware is doing naughty things
<charl_> naughty things? :)
<tumbleweed> no idea
<charl_> ok i am trying it under "kubuntu" (kde 4.9.4) now and having no problems so far
<charl_> whatever it is, it seems to be related to the combination of unity+vmware
<charl_> i would submit a bug but this is a very hard issue to 1) explain 2) debug unless you have it in front of you
<tumbleweed> charl_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1073298 ?
<charl_> it could be related
<charl_> although, i didn't have fullscreen applications on both windows
<charl_> and even when not running in fullscreen mode, vmware makes unity fall over
<charl_> *on both screens
<charl_> wv Kilos 
<charl_> *wb
<Kilos> i dunno what disconnected ty charl_ 
<charl_> aargh can you believe it, oracle still distributes mainly in rpm for linux :)
<charl_> sorry oracle, but the mainstream is debian-based
<charl_> in 2013 in any case
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: do you have any other resouces like the one you posted last night?
<Kilos> charl_, use alien to convert them
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> magespawn, what did i post last night? :-/
<magespawn> https://www.udacity.com
<ThatGraemeGuy> oooh right
<magespawn> busy with cs 101 now
<ThatGraemeGuy> cs101 is a good start, i did that one last year
<ThatGraemeGuy> i did cs253 as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's based on google app engine, which is quite interesting to work with
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's also coursera.org, but i haven't done anything there
<magespawn> cool will check it out
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> wow!
<inetpro> so maybe it's time to switch to MTN again?
<inetpro> MTN slashes data costs http://www.gadget.co.za/pebble.asp?relid=6008
<jrgns> hey all
<jrgns> any bash scripting experts on the board?
<Squirm> jrgns: what do you need to know though?
<jrgns> Squirm: i deploy some of my code using a git post-receive hook
<jrgns> part of the deploy involves clearing caches
<jrgns> these caches don't belong to the git user that runs the hook
<jrgns> so i get permissions errors
<jrgns> i was wondering if i can bypass this using sudo, where it will actually ask the user doing the push for the sudo password
<jrgns> if that makes sense?
<Squirm> you could
<Squirm> /etc/sudoers
<Squirm> you can specify what users/groups can run specific commands
<Squirm> with/without password
<Squirm> just remember, it'll run the command as root
<jrgns> i'm guessing i can specify the user using sudo -u
<jrgns> how specific can I be when specifying commands? can I specify cmd and parameters, or just cmd?
<charl_> you can specify the name of the command and parameters
<Squirm> afaik, the command. so it'll take any parameters
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> cool
<charl_> well, if you specify the parameters before the command, they will be sudo parameters
<charl_> if you specify the parameters after the command you want to invoke with sudo, they will be the parameters of the command
<Squirm> I really need to go over my RHCE book. was meant to do my exam on the 15th of this month. Don't know if I'll be ready in time :p
<charl_> sudo -u user tail -n 10 /var/log/syslog
<charl_> now you are running "tail -n 10 /var/log/syslog" as the user called "user"
<charl_> -u is a sudo argument, -n is a tail argument
<charl_> jrgns: you want to use the NOPASSWD option i think in this instance
<jrgns> i meant specifying the parameters of the command in the sudoers file
<jrgns> so that it will only allow the command if passed with those specific parameters
<jrgns> as the command that clears the cache is rm -fr /var/cache/website/*
<charl_> jrgns: http://superuser.com/questions/167631/fine-grained-sudoers-configuration-allowed-commandline-arguments
<charl_> i like the suggestion "Write a script that does what you want and give sudo access to it."
<jrgns> _charl: awesome, thanx
<jrgns> it's already a script that does what i want :)
<jrgns> but yeah, i agree
<charl_> it seems like you can in fact specify a command list
<charl_> but it looks confusing
<charl_> i would rather follow that suggestion
<ThatGraemeGuy> be sure that the user running the script cannot modify it, because if they can, they could potentially run anything with root access
<jrgns> ThatGraemeGuy: wise words
<jrgns> cheers all, enjoy the weekend
<charl_> yeah that is a good point, thanks ThatGraemeGuy 
<Symmetria> sup
<magespawn> not much
<magespawn> timkeller: is yoyo again
<Symmetria> gahhhhh 6 month waiting period for my new car :(
<magespawn> hard life, choose something else
<magespawn> what car?
<Symmetria> M5 
<magespawn> well then it is worth waiting for
<magespawn> stock, or are you modifying it?
<magespawn> inetpro ping
<Symmetria> magespawn its got every optional extra known to man on it
<Symmetria> and a coupla other mods
<Symmetria> its got official bmw chip in it and governer removed etc
<magespawn> that is the way to go
<magespawn> out run the highway patrol
<Symmetria> I test drove the nissan GTR as well
<Symmetria> its a lot faster than the M5, but... its kinda strange, for everything in there, it just doesnt feel like you're driving the same luxury
<Symmetria> and its 2 damn quiet 
<Symmetria> you driving a car that fast, the engine must howl at you when you put your foot down, it must FEEL like you're in a performance machine
<Symmetria> and you just dont get that from the GTR
<magespawn> all that german engineering
<charl_> well if you are ordering a BMW M5 it is surely worth waiting for?
<Symmetria> hehehe yeah but its still annoying to have to wait
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl_> not exactly a cheap vehicle
<charl_> looking at the wikipedia page now http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_M5
<magespawn> my new sort of buzz car is the nissan GTR
<charl_> there are only two assembly points in the world, one in germany (obviously) and the other in south africa
<charl_> i didn't realise they assemble BMW's in south africa, that is quite impressive
<magespawn> did not know that
<magespawn> none in the states?
<charl_> not listed on the wikipedia
<Symmetria> charl_ south african plant though doesnt make the M5 anymore though :(
<charl_> ah i see, maybe the wikipedia is outdated
<Symmetria> heh, we're the second largest producer of 3 series in the world though
<charl_> yes then they have to bring it from germany by ship, no wonder you have to wait for 6 months :P
<Symmetria> my ex fiance's dad ran their paint shop
<Symmetria> magespawn I test drove that GTR
<magespawn> awesome car 
<Symmetria> its fast as hell, and it handles well, but... as I said, its missing something
<magespawn> price difference?
<Symmetria> its 2 damn quiet, it doesnt howl at you the way a sports car should, and it just... doesnt have that feeling you get from a germany luxury car
<Symmetria> gtr is substantially cheaper 
<Symmetria> and you can feel it when you're in it
<magespawn> then take that money put it all into after market tuning 
<Symmetria> lol i was tempted to just go screw it and buy an aston 
<Symmetria> but that was a little... outta budget ;p
<magespawn> well at least you will get to work quick
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'd have a C63 Coupe over a GTR
<ThatGraemeGuy> GTR is nice on paper, but like you say, the noise isn't there
<ThatGraemeGuy> and on that bombshell, it is time to go!
<ThatGraemeGuy> bye all
<charl_> have a good weekend all!
<magespawn> brb server reboot
<Kilos> eveing all
<Kilos> evening too
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> inetpro, is jy nat?
<Kilos> aw netsplits again
<magespawn> hey Kilos just on my way home
<magespawn> later all]
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi
<nlsthzn> alo
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<superfly> moo
<nlsthzn> >.>
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> aw timkeller your connection really sucks
<Kilos> isnt there something you can do to get it more stable
<Kilos> looks like about a 10 minute timeout
 * Kilos hides join/part messages for now
<Squirm> hi
 * nlsthzn should be in bed already \o/
<nlsthzn> good night -za land... and good luck with the jam tomorrow :) be sure to get some pics etc. and someone make a blog post or link me the info and I will do it if needed ;)
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<Squirm> night
<smile4ever> hoi :D
<Squirm> hoi to you too
 * Squirm looks at timkeller 
<Squirm> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Squirm 
<psyatw> hoi
<Squirm> :/
<psyatw> why so sad?
<Squirm> not sad
<Squirm> grrr
 * smile4ever looks at Squirm
<smile4ever> :p
<zeref> YawN
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-02
<magespawn> good morning all
<magespawn> http://www.class-central.com/ for those interested in doing courses
<mazal> Morning magespawn 
<magespawn> hey mazal
<mazal> Hows things ?
<magespawn> good and you
<magespawn> ?
<mazal> Good thanx , no complaints
<magespawn> well that is a good thing
<superfly> ohi 
<superfly> on the train, on my way to the Global Jam
<magespawn> nice superfly
<tumbleweed> superfly: if I'm late it's because getting keys to codebridge got complicated
 * tumbleweed is still waiting for them to be dropped off...
<superfly> tumbleweed: ok
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'll be there just before 10, but if I see anyone else I'll let them know
<tumbleweed> in the meantime you can entertain yourself with http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel/36625
<magespawn> how does codebridge work?
<magespawn> it sounds like a very cool idea
<tumbleweed> it's got a couple of start-ups (you can rent office space) and it's also a co-working space
<tumbleweed> there's a large open area downstairs that's available for community functions
<tumbleweed> so architecture meetups happen there, the arduino group meets there, etc.
<magespawn> when you do community functions do you rent the space?
<tumbleweed> no
<tumbleweed> ok, I'm off to pick up the keys
<superfly> trying to figure out how to get to the entrance
<magespawn> bolt cutters are good for going through fences
<magespawn> any luck superfly?
<superfly> we're in
<magespawn> cool
 * magespawn is seriously thinking of moving to Cape Town
<superfly> aaah
<superfly> on my netbook, as opposed to my phone
<magespawn> how does  jam work?
<tumbleweed> we're still figuring that out
<tumbleweed> but basically we do whatever we want, I guess :)
<magespawn> are going to have some action here or on a hangout, something like that?
<magespawn> you^
<tumbleweed> we'll try and coordinate in here
<tumbleweed> grantw: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20121221-raring.html
<magespawn> cool
<superfly> ohi grantw :-)
<tumbleweed> ginggs: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20121221-raring.html
<tumbleweed> FYI, my mirror is http://purcell/ubuntu
<magespawn> and for those completly new (like me) http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<grantw> hi everyone
<tumbleweed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/1098317
<tumbleweed> (re python multiarch)
<tumbleweed> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~stefanor/lp-ftbfs-report/historical/primary-raring.html - these are all things that haven't built
<tumbleweed> the previous list was things that we tried to rebuild, and they failed
<tumbleweed> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<tumbleweed> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/bugs/rcbugs/
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ncpfs
<tumbleweed> ginggs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/bugs/rcbugs/raring/
<tumbleweed> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/bugs/rcbugs/raring/
<tumbleweed> ginggs: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2011/08/msg00445.html
<tumbleweed> grantw: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=700050
<tumbleweed> ginggs: https://rbtcollins.wordpress.com/2013/01/24/launchpadlib-without-gnome-keyring/
<tumbleweed> ginggs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simutrans/+bug/1113356
<tumbleweed> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~stefanor/lp-ftbfs-report/historical/primary-precise.html
<mazal> I have no idea what that is :)
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/BuildEnvironment
<tumbleweed> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<tumbleweed> /usr/share/doc/autopkgtest/README.package-tests.gz (in the autopkgtest package)
<mazal> Does anyone know how to get the touchpad on a laptop to be not so fast and sensitive on 12.04.02 ?
<mazal> I already change the setting to it's lowest in the settings manager , but still it is very fast and way too sensitive
<magespawn> no sorry mazal
<mazal> I've seen something about it somewhere , but can't remember where
<magespawn> i am on way home now, thanks for the links tumbleweed, i'll check in later again
<tumbleweed> magespawn: a lot of those were me sharing links with grantw and ginggs, but if you find anything useful \o/
<mazal> bye guys
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<magespawn> tumbleweed: gives a bit of insight into what is happening
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn and others
<magespawn> o/ charl_ 
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> what's happening?
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> not much, watching the sun set
<charl_> has anyone tried using openvpn with network-manager?
<charl_> i installed the network-manager-openvpn package
<charl_> when i add a vpn i can select openvpn (default option even)
<charl_> i configure my vpn, i connect, and then i can't reach any ip, not even resolve dns
<charl_> i'm wondering if the problem is on my side or on the server
<charl_> hmmm my routing table looks weird
<charl_> i think the server is sending some crazy configuration
<charl_> magically started working, i think the problem was on the server...
<magespawn> charl_: well thats 'good', i have never setup or used a vpn
<Kilos> hi grantw 
<grantw> hey Kilos
<charl_> magespawn: i hate using vpn's, they are slow and bothersome, but most companies still require them
<theblazehen> hi all
<charl_> but i guess with everything moving to the "cloud" (hate that term) now, i guess that is also going to change
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<charl_> vpns are good though if you are on insecure wifi
<charl_> i sometimes use a make-shift ssh local socks proxy when on insecure wifi
<magespawn> hey theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> charl_: i was reading about vpn, thought about using my shop server to set one up
<charl_> magespawn: openvpn is secure and highly configurable, i can recommend it
<charl_> magespawn: avoid pptp though, it's easy to configure a pptp server with poptop, but afaik it is insecure
<charl_> if i remember correctly it has to do with vulnerabilities in ms-chap
<charl_> nn all
<theblazehen> channel is quiet tonight...
<magespawn> people maybe sleeping
<theblazehen> yeah
<magespawn> also some of the guys had a bug jam in cape town today
<theblazehen> bug jam?
<grantw> yip, my first one, sigh, I have so much to learn
<theblazehen> good luck!
<Squirm> hi
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> where is Trix[a]r_za
<Kilos> Trix[a]r_za: ping
<smile4ever> Kilos: good night
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> night smile4ever
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> thanks
<Kilos> magespawn: go to work
<Kilos> i need that sakis3g package link of trixies
<Kilos> im starting to hate 12.04
<Kilos> maybe go back to xp
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> Squirm: you here
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> why do i need to go to work?
<Kilos> maybe 8 or more installs oh unity and kde and no modem
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> the other night trix gave us a link to his sakis3g package
<Kilos> hi the
<Kilos> ha
<magespawn> when it is working do not break it lol
<Kilos> ive losted everything here
<magespawn> i remember
<Squirm> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> i tried to delete home and it deleted my storage partition with backups and everything
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> tried 12.10 even but that goes to blank screen on reboot
<Kilos> grr some more
<Kilos> and for some weird reason my maverick cd has developed lotsa cracks leading out from the hole
<Kilos> grrrrr
<magespawn> i don't think i saved that link, let me search
<Kilos> the main sakis site is still down
<Kilos> dunno wassup them guys
<Kilos> i even wiped my server install and tried on that
<magespawn> how long ago? can you remember?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> its too hard to find now magespawn
<Kilos> i think Squirmhas some other contact with him
<Kilos> Squirm: wakey wakey
<magespawn> here you go http://sourceforge.net/projects/vim-n4n0/files/sakis3g.tar.gz/download
<Kilos> oh my goodness ty magespawn
<Kilos> now i will need help installing it i think so dont fall asleep hey
<magespawn> from the archwiki here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_3G_Modem#sakis3g
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> its some zip thing
<magespawn> np i think the instructions to install should be on the wiki site
<Kilos> ty i go see
<Squirm> sorry Kilos, was watching Arrow
<Squirm> and I am really tired
<Kilos> np Squirm
<Kilos> that link uses gunzip
<Kilos> and i be on quassel
<Squirm> what's wrong with gunzip?
<Kilos> does it work in kde?
<Squirm> should do
<Squirm> or I think tar -zxf
<Kilos> oh lekker i go try
<Kilos> maybe better i look tomorrow
<Kilos> im falling of the chair here tooo
<Kilos> night guys. ty for the help
<Squirm> falling off the chair is the right way to put it
<Squirm> bbl
<somaunn> Hello 
<somaunn> Is JP arround ?
<magespawn> JP?
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-03
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<Kilos> hi grantw 
<grantw> hi
<Kilos> haha Wraz you are upside down i see
<Kilos> hi Tonberry theblazehen 
<Kilos> Mezenir,
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl_> how's it going
<theblazehen> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<charl_> good good
<charl_> how did the jam go yesterday in cape town?
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> ? they didnt say much last night
<charl_> ah i see
<charl_> did any of you guys check out firefox os yet?
<Kilos> tumbleweed, feedback on the jam?
<Kilos> nope
<charl_> just saw a review of it (in dutch) http://tweakers.net/video/7324/firefox-os.html
<charl_> i love that it is based around html not mobile "apps" but it looks quite disappointing overall
<theblazehen> charl_, want to some time, big download though
<charl_> it's great that they are aiming at low end devices but it's a pity they don't offer more for high end devices
<charl_> it means they might make a dent in low-end markets but high end markets will be left "behind" in that respect
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<theblazehen> what do you mean by don't offer more for highend devices
<Kilos> suerly highend things can use lowend stuff?
<Kilos> but not vice versa
<Kilos> surely
<charl_> in the review i just saw they were using a really low end phone and the interface looks really poorly rounded off
<theblazehen> the s2?
<charl_> it will obviously run better on a high end phone but why demo it on a low end phone then
<theblazehen> that was their dev phone
<charl_> and then it still looks really poorly rounded off
<charl_> not sure
<charl_> they could surely offer everything but only enable more effects on high-end phones
<theblazehen> yea
<charl_> and then obviously, always demo on a high end phone ;)
<Kilos> i dont even browse with firefox
<theblazehen> Kilos, what do you use? chrominum?
<Kilos> hate stuff that gets upgraded every 2 weeks
<Kilos> opera
<charl_> <-- chromium fan here
<charl_> i heard opera is moving to webkit?
<theblazehen> Kilos, used to use it but somethimes rendering messed up
<charl_> good choice i think but then why use opera in the first place
<Kilos> i like opera
<tumbleweed> Kilos: sure, we had fun
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> lol thats a lot of feedback
<charl_> that doesn't say much :)
<charl_> i have fun too when i go have a beer with friends :)
<charl_> not productive though
<Kilos> tumbleweed, dont forget to have something for neil to put in the goodies he does
<Kilos> reports or something
<Kilos> not just we had fun
<tumbleweed> Kilos: ah, sure
<Kilos> ty
<charl_> now many bugs were solved etc
<Kilos> will count towards our next reapproval i think
<Kilos> methinks mage will give us info looking at it from his pov charl_ 
<charl_> :)
<Kilos> was his first jam i think
<charl_> sounds good, i have never been to one of those
<charl_> but i'm not really an ubuntu developer so not sure what i could do in any case
<Kilos> learn man
<Kilos> mage isnt either
<charl_> i don't get away with any excuses here i see :)
<charl_> that's a good thing :)
<Kilos> see how other guys do things
<charl_> yeah i need to learn about how to make packages etc
<Kilos> im the only one that gets away with anything here because if they ban me they need a greeter bot
<charl_> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> we love you Kilos you are an essential part of this channel!
<Kilos> aw ty
<magespawn> howdy all
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<Kilos> give us some feedback on the jam
<magespawn> i did not go Kilos, bit far to travel just for one day
<Kilos> oh and that stupid thing doesnt install unless you can wget it their way
<Kilos> but found a work around
<theblazehen> which stupid thing?
<Kilos> oh i thought you watched online magespawn 
<Kilos> sakis3g
<magespawn> you mean the sakis3g
<magespawn> i just followed along with the links that tumbleweed posted here thats all
<Kilos> just by chance i extracted it and right clicked on the extraction and chose run in terminal and here i am
<Kilos> still cant see modem with unity and kde so both running sakis now
<Kilos> actually saw a site that said the 12.04 network-manager is the worst tool in 12.04
<Kilos> i tried to find conman but no luck so far
<magespawn> they are talking about the gui nm, i think
<theblazehen> 3g modem?
<Kilos> yes and the conflict thing
<Kilos> yip theblazehen 
<Kilos> foreign one
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> im not sure if its modeswitch or where the prob actually is
<Kilos> lsusb shows its here but in storage mode
<magespawn> which modem do you have?
<Kilos> hmm its an alcatel 
<Kilos> tct
<Kilos> suadi
<Kilos> saudi
<Kilos> forget what model now
<Kilos> the thing is it has worked with 12.04 when i plug it in at different stages but now it dont wanna any more
<magespawn> maybe the modem itself is failing
<Kilos> musta tried 8 or more installs yesterday
<Kilos> it worked on 11.10 and 12.10 yesterday
<magespawn> here is a link to info about conman in launchpad https://launchpad.net/connman
<Kilos> its only 12.04 where it doesnt
<Kilos> ty i go see
<magespawn> then why not stay on 12.10
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> it boots to blanck screen
<Kilos> blank
<Kilos> tried 3 times
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> haha i love that name, conman
<charl_> or connman then
<Kilos> at least with kde one can alt+shift+f12 when nothing shows
<Kilos> and you cant ctrl+alt+f2 to cli because no nm there
<Kilos> wanted to install gdm and see if that helped
<charl_> reading https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/partners/ now but it's really weird
<charl_> "Create your own unique branded sections of Firefox for Android and Firefox Marketplace for a more engaging user experience and to increase the visibility of your brand."
<Kilos> oh magespawn it isnt downloadable yet?
<magespawn> i think there is source code, not sure
<charl_> they seem to be going full-out commercial with this on the one side... i was hoping for a more open package management approach like ubuntu/debian
<magespawn> charl_ i think they want the manufacturers to customise the user experience
<charl_> yeah it's exactly all the stuff i _don't_ want to hear
<magespawn> commercial firefox os?
<charl_> i'm becoming very disappointed with firefox os
 * magespawn goes to read
<charl_> i was hoping it was going to be the change we were all waiting for
<charl_> but it seems to be yet another iteration on the ios/android/etc deal
<charl_> just on a different technology stack
<magespawn> it does seem open though, or am i missing something
<charl_> well it depends on how you define "open"
<charl_> i am looking for a mobile phone operating system that just has a package repositort
<charl_> *repository
<charl_> not a "marketplace"
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> meego/memeo
<charl_> and something that is interoperable, just like any repository sources you can add
<charl_> not a "branded" thing by some mobile provider
<charl_> maybe it isn't so bad but it sounds like they are going in the wrong direction
<magespawn> time will tell
<charl_> yeah maybe we just need to wait and see
<charl_> but so far i don't like what i'm seeing
<charl_> or reading i mean
<theblazehen> what about tizen os?
<magespawn> the marketplace idea is popular at the moment, it is what most people understand
<charl_> well you can call it what you want, but as long as it's based on a package management system similar to apt i'm happy
<magespawn> bbl going to water some plants
<charl_> you can wrap any terminology and user interface around it
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i must say i did try to apt-get on a win machine the other day
<magespawn> bbl
<charl_> theblazehen: i think tizen sounds more promising
<charl_> i like that it is backed by the linux foundation
<theblazehen> also based on maemo/meego right?
<charl_> not sure
<charl_> but it doesn't matter, as long as their philosophy is right
<theblazehen> yea.
<charl_> good techology starts with the right philosophy because then you make the right design decisions
<charl_> start wrong and you will end wrong
<theblazehen> I agree
<charl_> we have too many mobile operating systems as it is, some standardisation would be nice, but it needs to be fully open from the ground up
<theblazehen> HTML5 applications run on Tizen, Firefox OS, WebOS and BlackBerry 10 under a browser runtime with offline capabilities..... Android applications can run on Tizen devices with OpenMobile's Application Compatibility Layer (ACL).[7] ..... Applications based on Qt, GTK+ and EFL frameworks can run on Tizen IVI.[8] While there is no official support for these third-party frameworks, according to the explanation on the Tizen SDK web
<theblazehen>  site[5] Tizen applications for mobile devices can be developed without relying on an official Tizen IDE as long as the application complies with Tizen packaging rules.
<charl_> i thought mozilla was going to provide us with that but i am very worried atm
<charl_> tizon sounds good though, much more of what i had in mind
<theblazehen> charl_, I believe mobile devices need something like X and then you can run the binaries directly. Kinda like desktop linux but with a different DE and apps
<theblazehen> yea, just waiting for a port :D
<charl_> yes i agree
<charl_> well you need all the necessary drivers obviously
<theblazehen> Tizen 2 has a complicated licensing model. Its SDK is built on top of open source components[7] but the entire SDK has been published under a non-open-source Samsung licence[8
<charl_> and then you need a desktop environment that is aimed at touch interfaces
<theblazehen> Yea
<charl_> that's not cool
<charl_> there we go again
<theblazehen> Yea, but many have been developed, just need to port them maybe
<theblazehen> FOSS port of tizen perhaps
<charl_> well you have android minus the proprietary components as well
<charl_> i dunno
<theblazehen> I guess
<charl_> sorry maybe it was just my expectations again :)
<charl_> disappointing though, we need someone to champion the cause
<theblazehen> All I want is something similar to maemo, and dont worry i also have high expectations
<charl_> i thought that was going to be mozilla but oh well
<theblazehen> What is stopping people making an entirely free os, perhaps with just android kernel and driver?
<theblazehen> drivers*
<charl_> all we need to do this do the same for mobile phones as we did for desktops with desktop linux
<charl_> yeah good question
<theblazehen> Yea. Pity i don't know much c. Otherwise I would start a project on github now :D
<charl_> same here, i don't even use a mobile phone at the moment, and i'm the one complaining :D
<charl_> i would though, if i could find the right solution
<theblazehen> Haha, Bet you will buy one when the right OS comes out.
<theblazehen> What are your opininos on ubuntu touch?
<charl_> but hardware is mostly manufactured in china in any case, what you need is decide on a certain set of components and make sure you have the drivers
<charl_> then you can build a platform fairly quickly, it's mostly about making use of existing components and add the missing ones
<charl_> the only "missing" ones would be applications that can run on a small screen size
<charl_> or better touch interface integration
<theblazehen> Or have something similar to AOSP where you have the generic code, just add the kernel and drivers
<charl_> the rest we all have already
<charl_> but re ubuntu touch, i think it looks very promising
<charl_> i am more enthusiastic about that at the moment
<theblazehen> I believe there are programs that will allow running android applications on pc, Something similar is coming out to windows 8
<theblazehen> Yea, just waiting for a port to the s2 and then I will download it
<charl_> yeah it's interesting because believe it or not i would want to run some android applications on my laptop
<charl_> there are simulators and virtual machines for it though
<charl_> i tried out some virtual machine a while ago and it worked perfectly except i couldn't get any networking
<charl_> i'm sure i could get it to work with some more time spent though
<charl_> but back to ubuntu touch, i am really optimistic, the demos i have seen so far looks good
<charl_> i like the gestures
<charl_> and it looks really well rounded off compared to firefox os
<charl_> it might not run that well on low end phones but for high end phones i am seriously going to consider it
<charl_> that looks like the all-round best option atm
<charl_> what do you think?
<Kilos> hi grififn 
<charl_> hi grififn 
<grififn> Hi Kilos. Can you help? I updated my Nvidia drivers to 310 to try and run Steam and Im back to a blank screen after restart...
<Kilos> still no xchat installed
<Kilos> oh my
<grififn> Ubuntu....broken...
<Kilos> nope just graphics
<Kilos> try ctrl+alt+f
<Kilos> if you get the command line
<Kilos> unistall it
<Kilos> uninstall
<Kilos> sorry ctrl+alt+f2
<grififn> I tried to purge the nvidia drivers but no luck
<Kilos> and apt-get remove?
<Kilos> maybe it is a broken package
<grififn> running....
<Kilos> ok then when you boot try recovery mode at the grub menu if it doesnt boot cleanly
<grififn> Anyways while we wait. Who was the rest of everone's weekends?
<grififn> *how
<Kilos> hectic ty
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> if the prop driver dont work you can try install nvidia-current
<Kilos> aw net splits
<Kilos> didnt steam work with nouveau drivers that install as default?
<grififn> Kilos: I would not have changed from the working driver but Stream requires the new driver to run so I took a gamble
<Kilos> then go with installing nvidia-current
<Kilos> its in the repos
<Kilos> so no external stuff
<Kilos> also tonight you can get pro help when the guys get online
<Kilos> someone here will have a fix
<grififn> Mabe this is just the computers way of telling me to work and not play. Haha
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> there might be some issues somewhere, we can hear from the guys that use steam later
<Kilos> sunday avy nap time
<grififn> O how some sleep would be apreciated
<griffin_> Sorry name change. Just relized I made some erros in my nic
<Kilos> ah came back with right spelling too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> other spelling was hard to pronounce
<griffin_> Your telling me. Dam difference in keyboards. Don't know if anyone else has the same problem but the difference in size, shape and location of keys on different keyboards makes it hard type some times
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> wb theblazehen 
<theblazehen> thx. Fscking ping timeout
<griffin_> Ok back up and running
<Kilos> yay thats good griffin_ 
<Kilos> you can install nvidia-current safely methinks
<griffin_> Just completed thats why I'm back on xchat 
<Kilos> normally better than the default drivers
<Kilos> oh thats good
<Kilos> now you can try steam again
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> theblazehen, net isnt stable
<theblazehen> yea.
<Kilos> the pro rarely goes offline
<Kilos> now he gotta tail
<griffin_> Problem is the current drivers are like 295.xx something and I need at least 304.22. Problem is if I install it my HDMI screen goes fuzzy
<theblazehen> Busy downloading ubuntu touch :D
<theblazehen> 1% done downloading... Can't wait
<Kilos> lol
<griffin_> What are you going to install it on?
<theblazehen> galaxy s2
<Kilos> ask the brainy guys tonight griffin_ 
<griffin_> Please let me know how it works because I cant wait for the Ubuntu phone's to arrive
<theblazehen> no probs. Unfortunately only 1 core works and no hardware acceleration
<griffin_> I will go out and BUY a S2 if it runs properly
<theblazehen> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165568&page=1
<theblazehen> buy a nexus. Official images available
<theblazehen> 8 hours till download complete...
<griffin_> I understand we can only use it on the Nexus 3 because the 4 will not be sold in SA
<theblazehen> It works on the galaxy nexus. Not sure about the latest versions of the nexus
<Kilos> ouch
<theblazehen> Kilos, why?
<Kilos> 8 hours
<griffin_> Wonder if we will get blank screens on phones after installing graphics as well......
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> like me upgrading on gprs a while ago
<theblazehen> Kilos, Yeah, from the ubuntu site - 480 MB - 10 KB/S
<Kilos> wow thats very bad
<theblazehen> griffin_, That sucks - did you break your desktop ;)
<Kilos> must be many peeps wtih the same idea
<Kilos> with
<theblazehen> it's from cdimage.ubuntu.com i think
<theblazehen> yep
<griffin_> theblazehen: Trying to get my steam to work and it required the latest nvidia drivers that caused a blank screen again. But with help from Kilos I'm up and running
<theblazehen> How did you fix it with a blank screen? chroot from another pc?
<Kilos> nvidia really need to do some work on their drivers
<griffin_> See everyone in a bit. Restarting with alternate drivers to see if I can get Steam working
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+f2
<theblazehen> bye. ood luck
<theblazehen> Kilos, ah. 
<Kilos> then you can remove what you installed
<theblazehen> Used that often getting my PowerVR card working
<theblazehen> Kilos, yea.
<Kilos> only prob is you can get it to connect with nm
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> 3g that is
<theblazehen> ever try using pppd directly?
<Kilos> nope i tried gnome-ppp today without luck too
<Kilos> dont see the modem at all
<theblazehen> that sucks...
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> so far its only been a prob on 12.04
<theblazehen> And connman could pick it up on other versions?
<Kilos> oh and 9.10 that needed usb-modeswitch installed first
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> yay griffin_ 
<theblazehen> gimme a sec
<griffin_> Ok but now its back to a fuzzy HDMi output again. GRRRR!
<Kilos> aw
<theblazehen> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_3G_Modem#Mode_switching may be relevant
<Kilos> lol you sure thats a nvidia card
<Kilos> ty theblazehen 
<theblazehen> np
<Kilos> oh i looked there
<Kilos> even reinstall everything usb
<theblazehen> Didn't work?
<theblazehen> is there a /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyACM0 or similar?
<Kilos> ya /dev/tty usb2
<theblazehen> screen /dev/ttyUSB2 9600
<theblazehen> then try some AT modem commands
<Kilos> whats the pacman thing
<theblazehen> just pacmage manager for arch
<Kilos> oh
<theblazehen> just try and substitute pacman -S with apt-get install
<theblazehen> else google package name
<theblazehen> griffin_, hows it working?
<Kilos> weird things happen here. it has worked when plugin in at end of install then connecting  and removing modem then rebooting and plugin in again
<Kilos> also a few times only plugin in after first reboot
<theblazehen> strange?
<Kilos> but never the same
<Kilos> yeah weird
<Kilos> thats why i can do clean installs up to 8 times to get it working
<Kilos> but not this time
<theblazehen> can you run AT modem commands on /dev/ttyUSB2 ?
<Kilos> i wish i could remove the storage part off the modem permanently
<Kilos> i dunno
<theblazehen> yea
<theblazehen> Does it have a pin?
<Kilos> nope
<theblazehen> ok run the screen command and then type AT&V and enter
<theblazehen> should show status
<Kilos> where are you reading that
<theblazehen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayes_command_set#GSM and just knowledge i got from reading OLD linux books
<Kilos> so in cli just type in screen?
<theblazehen> screen /dev/USB2 9600
<theblazehen> 9600 is the baud rate
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> that flashed some stuff up too fast to read then said failed
<theblazehen> is the stuff still on screen?
<Kilos> [screen is terminating]
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> lsusb shows it
<Kilos> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1bbb:0000 T & A Mobile Phones 
<Kilos> that 0000 is storage mode
<Kilos> stupid idea. who wants/needs 1g storage
<theblazehen> yea
<theblazehen> is it set up in the modeswitch config file?
<Kilos> never looked there
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> no forget im old and a mechanic 
<theblazehen> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=861424 - might be relevevant
<Kilos> i go see ty
<theblazehen> and try sudo eject /dev/sd-whatever it's picked up as
<charl_> interesting, i am watching a review of a meego-fork now called sailfish https://sailfishos.org/
<theblazehen> charl_, look now
<charl_> good review but it's in dutch http://tweakers.net/video/7333/sailfish-os.html
<theblazehen> look soon. screen shot looks great
<charl_> sounds really promising
<charl_> it looks seriously polished and runs smoothly on old hardware
<theblazehen> good :)
<charl_> and runs android applications
<theblazehen> nicxe
<theblazehen> nice*
<charl_> wow, ok, am surprised
<charl_> there is hope yet :)
<theblazehen> what?
<theblazehen> yea:)
<theblazehen> looks good. No builds available yet ?
<charl_> doesn't seem like it
<charl_> only an sdk
<charl_> *a sdk
<theblazehen> that sucks :( 
<theblazehen> http://merproject.org/
<charl_> wow there are too many efforts
<charl_> time people start working together instead
<charl_> although they seem to want to work together with tizen
<theblazehen> yea. And is the base for sailfish
<charl_> i like that they are pushing for html5 too though
<theblazehen> all loosely related it seems
<charl_> interesting
<theblazehen> http://xkcd.com/927/
<charl_> lol
<charl_> precisely
<theblazehen> yea.
<theblazehen> I want sailfish to happen though
<charl_> yeah
<Kilos> what should be in wvdial.conf
<theblazehen> no idea...
<charl_> sorry i need to go
<Kilos> [Dialer Defaults]
<Kilos> Phone = 
<Kilos> Username = 
<Kilos> Password = 
<Kilos> New PPPD = yes
<charl_> enjoy the rest of your weekend all
<Kilos> thats whats in mine
<theblazehen> bye charl_ 
<charl_> ciao
<Kilos> cherers charl_ 
<Kilos> cheers too
<theblazehen> wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf run that
<theblazehen> Run (as root)
<theblazehen> # wvdialconf
<theblazehen> which will attempt to write /etc/wvdial.conf correctly. You will need to add the user, password and Access Point Name (APN). You can obtain these (i) from your network provider, (ii) from other users via published wvdial.confs, or (iii) by logging the USB tty traffic under another operating system (Sysinternals' Portmon). 
<Kilos> ok ty
<theblazehen> if usb_modeswitch works then use /dev/gsmmodem
<theblazehen> np
<Kilos> isnt sakis3g gonna interfere?
<theblazehen> does it try and do anything automatically?
<Kilos> Found a modem on /dev/ttyUSB1.
<theblazehen> with wvdialconf ? good
<theblazehen> now follow instructions if there are any
<Kilos> Modem configuration written to /etc/wvdial.conf.
<Kilos> ttyUSB1<Info>: Speed 9600; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0"
<Kilos> no instructions
<theblazehen> ok nano /etc/wvdial.conf
<theblazehen> A typical /etc/wvdial.conf looks like this:
<theblazehen> [Dialer Defaults]
<theblazehen> Init1 = ATZ
<theblazehen> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
<theblazehen> Modem Type = Analog Modem
<theblazehen> ISDN = 0
<theblazehen> Modem = /dev/ttyUSB2
<theblazehen> Baud = 9600
<theblazehen> [Dialer thenet]
<theblazehen> Phone = *99***1#
<theblazehen> Username = thenetuser
<theblazehen> Password = thenetpw
<theblazehen> Stupid Mode = 1
<theblazehen> Baud = 460800
<theblazehen> Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","apn.thenet.net"
<theblazehen> [Dialer mypin]
<theblazehen> Init4 = AT+CPIN=1234
<theblazehen> Need to add the [Dialer] section
<theblazehen> [Dialer $providername]
<theblazehen> Phone = The number used to dial using connman (i assume) or the windows dial up interface
<Kilos> *99#
<theblazehen> ok add it
<theblazehen> which provider?
<Kilos> all mobile providers here use that
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> whichone do you use?
<Kilos> now slow down young lady
<Kilos> 8ta
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> im trying to find what needs changing
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> The username and pass is usually none
<Kilos> so only the *99# to add
<theblazehen> I think so
<Kilos> its a short file
<theblazehen> yea.
<theblazehen> then wvdial whatever you called the dialer
<Kilos> what you mean whatever i cvalled the modem
<Kilos> called
<Kilos> dialer i mean
<theblazehen> when you set up the modem you have a section called [device $something] , run wvdial $somehting
<Kilos> there in nano?
<theblazehen> yea
<Kilos> [Dialer Defaults]
<Kilos> Init1 = ATZ
<Kilos> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
<Kilos> Modem Type = Analog Modem
<Kilos> Baud = 9600
<Kilos> New PPPD = yes
<Kilos> Modem = /dev/ttyUSB1
<Kilos> ISDN = 0
<Kilos> ; Phone = <Target Phone Number>
<Kilos> ; Password = <Your Password>
<Kilos> ; Username = <Your Login Name>
<Kilos> sorry for spam guys
<Kilos> thats all thats there
<theblazehen> ok wvdail Defaults
<theblazehen> that is the one generated by wvdialconf right?
<Kilos> yeah
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> try it and tell what happens
<Kilos> lol try it how?
<theblazehen> wvdial Defaults && ping google.com
<Kilos> kill sakis first then see if nm sees modem
<Kilos> sjoe
<theblazehen> yeah do that
<Kilos> ok be back inna bit
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen> k
<theblazehen> hi grantw 
<grantw> hello
<Kilos> whew. what a schlep
<theblazehen> and?
<Kilos> wvdial says illegal phone number and username and password
<theblazehen> :(
<Kilos> then eject  ?devttyUSB1 said it cant but then even sakis didnt work
<theblazehen> dunno what else to do...
<Kilos> not a prob. sakis works ty so much for trying
<theblazehen> eject /dev/sd-whatever your drive shows up
<theblazehen> np
<Kilos> i found a way once before to tell the nm not to see modem as 0000
<Kilos> but sakis is good for now 
<theblazehen> good :) , now to remember it...
<Kilos> lol 
<theblazehen> good luck
<Kilos> ty but with sakis working its not a serious prob
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> only sakis wont let evo mail connect
<Kilos> will ask Trixar_zb  when he gets here
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> its his package im using
<theblazehen> does other mail clients work?
<Kilos> the site has been down for months
<Kilos> havent tried
<theblazehen> :(
<Kilos> i like evolution, thunderbird sucks
<theblazehen> It might be someproblem with the port mail is on
<Kilos> oh
<theblazehen> try some oter mail client . If it doesent work then try using evo mail with a public proxy
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> hi SeeBorg 
<theblazehen> Letting him run again :)
<Kilos> thunderbird works theblazehen 
<theblazehen> ok thats... I'm not quite sure
<Kilos> oh him the bot so he can learn?
<theblazehen> yea
<theblazehen> Guess you will need to run thunderbird then
<Kilos> its kinda weird because i have them both using pop
<Kilos> yeah np till i sort nm
<theblazehen> Is evo mail set to only use a specific interface?
<Kilos> ?
<theblazehen> eg eth0, wlan0
<Kilos> you can use direct connection to internet or proxy or one more
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> default something
<Kilos> but proxy stuff too much for head
<theblazehen> and is it the same in evo mail as thunderbird?
<theblazehen> also for the proxy does it have option for socks or http?
<Kilos> the nice thing about evo is it can make its own backup that remember all mails in it and all account details and contacts
<theblazehen> Nice.
<Kilos> thunderbird goes and finds its own stuff
<theblazehen> ok.
<Kilos> dunno why they dropped evo from ubuntu
<theblazehen> try setting the default option in evo and retry
<theblazehen> or try proxy with 208.115.232.245 and port 443
<Kilos> i have
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> try the proxy then
<Kilos> what about the http stuff?
<theblazehen> does it show anything for socks?
<Kilos> sec i open again
<Kilos> i see nothing there
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> 195.140.190.146  port 8080 put it in the http proxy area
<Kilos> so do i add 208.115.232.245 where it shows http
<theblazehen> yea
<theblazehen> no
<Kilos> ok ty
<theblazehen> 195.140.190.146 by http
<Kilos> ok done that
<Kilos> now port?
<theblazehen> 8080
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen> If it works, then thats kinda good. if not then disable it
<Kilos> nope dont work
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> ok disable it then
<Kilos> always worked on direct connection to internet
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> but also found mxit in pidgin didnt work with sakis till i disabled it then enabled again
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> weird
<theblazehen> yea
<theblazehen> which version you on?12.10?
<Kilos> 12.04
<Kilos> 12.10 goes blank screen when rebooting after install
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> murphy lives here
<theblazehen> sudo apt-add repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<theblazehen> sudo apt-get update
<theblazehen> sudo apt-add repository ppa:danilo/evolution
<theblazehen> sudo apt-get update
<theblazehen> sudo apt-get install evolution
<Kilos> must i do that?
<theblazehen> It is another port of evolution mail. It might work
<theblazehen> yea
<Kilos> cool lets try ty
<Kilos> Maaz, murphy says
<Maaz> If anything can go wrong, be assured, it will
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> back in a few
<Kilos> oh that first command must be add-apt-repository i think
<Kilos> sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<theblazehen> im back
<theblazehen> yea it might be
<theblazehen> Yes it is.
<Kilos> hehe still no joy
<theblazehen> sucks
<Kilos> yeah will look tomorrow if i can find how i fixed nm before
<theblazehen> ok
<superfly> Kilos: actually, that's the pessimistic law
<superfly> murphy's law is slightly different
<Kilos> hahaha yeah with me especially superfly 
<Kilos> tell
<Kilos> theblazehen, was  one of these kinda links
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/143989/3g-usb-modem-not-working-in-12-04
<Kilos> griffin_, you having any success?
<theblazehen> might be
<theblazehen> nope
<Kilos> aw
<griffin_> Kilos: No nada. Just spent some time getting unity to work again after the last remove and re-install of drivers
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> the fly will tell you to use kubuntu
<theblazehen> griffin_, Are you using nouveau at the moment?
<griffin_> No, just the standard available drivers via additional drivers
<theblazehen> vesa? fbdev?
<theblazehen> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep {fbdev,vesa,nouveau,nvida}
<griffin_> Terminal says no such directory for all the ones listed in brackets
<Squirm> hi
<griffin_> Hi Squirm
<Squirm> griffin_: maybe try put the {fbdev,vesa,nouveau,nvida} in ""
<theblazehen> sorry I fucked up.
<theblazehen> Just grep each one on it's own
<Kilos> oh griffin_ do you have synaptic installed
<griffin_> So I have the log, what now
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<griffin_> No synaptic
<Kilos> synaptic shows everything you have installed and what else you can install
<griffin_> Ok installing
<Kilos> its for peeps with bad memories who can remember all the commands or where they were saved inna safe place
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> cant
<griffin_> Got that installed, nice looking program
<Kilos> yeah i like it
<Kilos> you type what you are looking for in the little top window
<Kilos> top right
<nlsthzn> apt-get has super cow powers
<nlsthzn> hello all, uncle Kilos etc.
<theblazehen> hi nlsthzn 
<griffin_> So I search for what nvidia packages are installed or the previous grep searches
<Kilos> go with grep lets see
<Kilos> synaptic you can look at anytime
<Kilos> im sure its nouveau driver
<nlsthzn> hiya theblazehen 
<griffin_> I lists nouveau as installed
<theblazehen> ok, it's using the foss driver then
<griffin_> Ok I'm loosing everyone here a bit. What are we lokking for and why?
<griffin_> *looking
<theblazehen> Trying to see which drivers work.
<Kilos> for some reason the nvidia drivers mess up his hd screen'
<theblazehen> strange
<Kilos> even nvidia-current
<Kilos> is the card good griffin_ ?
<griffin_> No current is working but anything above 295 makes the the HD fuzzy
<Kilos> oh current is working better than the additional one
 * nlsthzn helps gaming on linux by purchasing another game on steam... hmmm... now to take annual leave so I have time to play it >.<
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn, griffin_ is trying to get nvidia going so he can go steam too
<griffin_> Haha anyone have access to the developers that tested this om Ubuntu so we can get the 100 page white paper on the setup of Ubuntu before using Steam
<Kilos> have you got another screen
 * nlsthzn is rocking the far inferiorly supported AMD graphics that is a breeze to install
<Kilos> not hd
<griffin_> Yes, 1 HD and nother DVi
<Kilos> does it do it on both?
<Kilos> the fuzzy bit i mean
<griffin_> Nope just the HD one one
<Kilos> how much ram you got?
<griffin_> 8gb
<Kilos> dont hd use more resources
<Kilos> ah thats lots
<griffin_> Dev not the system spec wise but a issue with drivers
<nlsthzn> have you tried the drivers that are installed by default with your release of Ubuntu?
<nlsthzn> griffin_, ?
<Kilos> when you type additional in the dash does is show the driver you installed or different ones
<griffin_> Default driver version is to low for steam. It moans about 304 at least and then closes
<Kilos> oh and in settings monitor does it see the hd correectly
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> correctly
<griffin_> I would appear so
<griffin_> I think this one has takes up to much time for now. Will resume setup next weekend when I have more time to spare.
<griffin_> *taken
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> griffin_, I haven't followed the whole conversation but are you able to install the drivers or not?
<griffin_> nlsthzn: Sort as sweet version: I can install the updated nvidia drivers but going anywhere past 304 causes my HD screen to go fuzzy but has no effect on my other DVI output
<nlsthzn> so the driver steam says you needs is causing issues when installed... ok 
<griffin_> In short yes
<griffin_> Kilos this is the current project requiring some.... cleanup
<nlsthzn> and the same issue with the 310 driver I assume?
<griffin_> yep
<Kilos> i dunno where that wentr
<Kilos> went
<griffin_> As in where it saved?
<Kilos> yeah its gone
<griffin_> Promise its not a naked photo of me. Send it again?
<Kilos> lol ok
<nlsthzn> griffin_, that is odd behavior, a quick bit of googling shows enough issues with nvidia drivers but not what you are describing (or that I can find)...
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129056/desktop-distorted-after-installing-nvidia-drivers
<griffin_> Kilos: sort of the same but my problem is more vibrating fuzzy if I can describe it that way
<Kilos> what is that thing you building
<griffin_> Built actually. My previous home automation system
<Kilos> thats whats killing your hd screen
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh door opener
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what all does it do?
<griffin_> Door opener, hot water controller, light dimmer, access control, sprinkler control, computer & music switch on and a few others I can never remember
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> i need one to repair scarp hard drive
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> scrap
<griffin_> Haha just give me a few month a $100000 and we have a deal 
<Kilos> lol
<griffin_> I'ts soon to be replaced by a PI and the new designed board
<Kilos> no wonder you dont have time to sleep
<griffin_> O yes and thats a feature I hope to build to the new one. Sleep mode
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> just stay online here ill tell you its bed time
<griffin_> Haha do you have snooze button?
<Kilos> npe
<Kilos> nope
<griffin_> darn
<griffin_> What would a specific reason be for suddenly no sound?
<Kilos> lol supper
<Kilos> you moved the pc and sound cable fell out
<Kilos> or you bumped the mute button
<griffin_> My sound card is no longer listed under sound in settings option
<Kilos> what else have you just done that coulda killed it
<griffin_> I did not notice until I wanted to stream some music so I could have happen earlier when I started with the nvidia stuff 
<Kilos> look up top right if you didnt mute it
<griffin_> :-| basic trouble shooting done thats why I know it only says dummy sound under sound in system settings 
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> you worse than me even
<griffin_> I have known for a long time that when I walk into a room the most unexplained and least expected thing WILL happen to me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> reboot and see if its same
<Kilos> if it is reboot and chhoose recovery mode
<griffin_> I have run a few commands now and will restart to see what happens
<Kilos> check the card is plugged in lekker
<griffin_> Onboard card
<Kilos> ah
<griffin_> Had to rename .pulse folder and restart....
<Kilos> how do you know that?
<Kilos> did it tell you
<griffin_> Google is my very close friend
<Kilos> ah
<griffin_> Just hate using it for simple sh1t like that
<Kilos> you still learning man
<griffin_> I known. Just getting use to the noob idea again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well you the one that took so long to go ubuntu
<griffin_> Ja ja I know.... But got lazy with the point and click
<Kilos> lol
<griffin_> But now the point and click wants more money for something equivalent to sh1t with tiles
<nlsthzn> good night all...
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<griffin_> Cheerz  nlsthzn
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> i gonna try an earlier night
<griffin_> Hi vince
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see yous tomorrow
<griffin_> Cherrz Kilos
<Vince-0> Nit
<magespawn> evening
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> and now its bed time, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-24
<Private_User> good morning
<Private_User> QA: seen maaz?
<QA> Private_User: maaz was last seen 2 months, 22 days, 10 hours, 10 minutes and 9 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-12-03 17:07:24 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-12-03 16:44:55 UTC
<Private_User> QA: who is online?
<QA> Private_User: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Private_User> sorry people was just a little bored :D
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> QA Thank You
<QA> sure thing, Private_User
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn and all others that are awake
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA thanks love
<QA> sure thing, Kilos
<nuvolari_> hallo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari_> o/ morning Private_User 
<nuvolari_> er, I got a tail
<Kilos> more nuvolari_ 
<Kilos> er ja
<nuvolari_> stertjie van agter en 'n stertjie van voor
<bduk1> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<nuvolari> hello bduk1 
<nuvolari> oh dear
<nuvolari> oops?
<Kilos> what?
<nuvolari> het oom Kilos 'n lekker naweek gehad?
<nuvolari> 07:26:58             <-- | bduk1 (~Thunderbi@196-210-137-164.dynamic.isadsl.co.za) has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<Kilos> oh ya freenode is still sick
<Kilos> was a bad weekend for them
<Kilos> maazstill ofline and meeting tomorrow night
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> I must remember
<nuvolari> thanks for the reminder oom Kilos 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> you need to tell the monkey, i dunno where he is
<Kilos> hasnt been online for a long time
<Private_User> morning nuvolari and Kilos
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> yeah me also last time I forgot about the meeting
<Private_User> what time is it?
<Kilos> 20.30
<Private_User> cool thanks
<Kilos> np
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi hekkwan 
<Kilos> hi Guest23692 where is tinuva
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, Private_User, nuvolari
<superfly> and bduk
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :-)
<Private_User> morning superfly 
<nuvolari> hello's superfly 
<nuvolari> o/ hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Vince-0> surp?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Vince-0> Lekka Maanharedag
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> I believe there's a meeting tonight
<Kilos> tomorrow night Vince-0 
<Kilos> wb Tinuva 
<Vince-0> ow
<Vince-0> k
<Kilos> inetpro more, gaan jy die hoe vonk probeer kry by die vergadering more aand?
<Kilos> hoee
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> high
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> those okes caused bad probs the weekend seems like
<netsplit> yup
<Kilos> hope its fixed before tomorrow nights meeting
<Kilos> and maaz too
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed do you know how to restart maaz?
<Kilos> and dont forget our meet tomorrow night hey
<tumbleweed> Kilos: sorry, I don't have access to the machine it runs on
<Kilos> ah ok ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> we need to contact the crashkid somehow then
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: hoeë vonk?
<inetpro> highvoltage? 
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> kan seker probeer, wat het jy op die agenda?
<Kilos> daai registered nicks only
<Kilos> hy moet dit doen ne
<inetpro> wel hy hoef seker nie op die vergadering te wees nie 
<inetpro> kan net na die tyd sê hy moet dit doen, as hy die enigste ene is wat dit kan doen
<Kilos> ja man betrek hom weer by ons
 * Kilos dont like losing the old big names we had
<inetpro> Kilos: I sent him a message, up to him to see whether he can make it or not
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> and the crash kid too 
<Kilos> the bot not here
<inetpro> told him
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> yw
<inetpro> nuvolari: please ensure that you have a plan B in case we fail to revive Maaz
<inetpro> *in time
<Kilos> QA is here inetpro but i dont know what she needs doing
<Kilos> you can take her over
<inetpro> Kilos: ideally Maaz should be alive for the logs in the usual place
<Kilos> yes i know
<inetpro> but we can talk tonight if necessary
<Kilos> methinks we must ask the crash kid to give you full rights there
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> it's is personal server man
<Kilos> ya but he trusts you and we only want maaz going
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> you not gonna fiddle more there
 * inetpro can't be trusted just like anyone else :-)
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> but I can try to be like an angel, will speak to him when I have a chance
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> dont try just do it
<Kilos> i will watch you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> like i dont fiddle on that linode server, just look after QA 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> what is up today?
<not_found> the sun... mostly
<not_found> how are you magespawn?
<magespawn> hey not_found, good and you?
<Kilos> haha we hoping freenode and maaz are fixed for tomorrow nights meeting magespawn 
<not_found> always good thanks
<magespawn> it is a good thing for the sun to be up
<magespawn> does anyone know what has been happening lately?
<Kilos> ddos
<magespawn> i have been running into all sorts of problems all over the net
<Kilos> since saterday avy i think
<magespawn> seems to have caused a bit of a knock on effect
<Kilos> was bad i had no connection to freenode for most of sunday and all saterday night
<Kilos> and still today there are the odd netsplits
<Private_User> machine acting up, gonna have to reboot.
<Private_User> Be Back Later
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> internet very sicker
<Kilos-> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos- 
<theblazehen> Kilos-, freenode problems?
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> i dunno
<Kilos-> Vince-0 has left this server (Excess Flood).
<Kilos-> like that kinda probs
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos-> and 2 of them at same time
<theblazehen> DDOS by NTP reflection
<theblazehen> 400gb/s
<Kilos-> they gotta fix it before tomorrow night or we gonna have a messed up meeting
<theblazehen> yeah, well they can't do much
<theblazehen> people must stop attacking them
<Kilos-> they must trace them and have them locked up
<theblazehen> Can't do anything against UDP flood
<Kilos-> or shot
<theblazehen> not that simple. It will show as coming from a time server
<Kilos-> oi
<theblazehen> Attacker sends MONLIST command to NTP server, with a spoofed source IP pointing to freenode
<theblazehen> then NTP server gives large reply message 
<Kilos-> so then its in the servers that tracebacks gotta be done
<Kilos-> there must be some record somewhere of the person/s starting it
<theblazehen> nope
<theblazehen> UDP isn't TCP like that
<theblazehen> So unless we get the help of the NSA, no chance
<theblazehen> and it's probably a botnet sending NTP requests to the NTP servers
<Kilos-> why dont they attack the nsa instead of freenode
<Kilos-> surely the server has records of where them commands are coming from
<theblazehen> Script kiddies, man...
<theblazehen> NTP server does have records. But records say it comes from freenode
<theblazehen> It works like this:
<theblazehen> Normally you contact NTP server and ask for the time, and but your IP address in the source so that you can get the time
<theblazehen> And server log will say you asked for the time
<theblazehen> But attacker pretends to be freenode, and asks for the time. Server then tells freenode the time because it thinks freenode asked for the time
<Kilos-> eeek
<theblazehen> so you spend little data asking for time, and time data is large
<Kilos-> then freenode gotta only allow registered ip's
<Kilos-> so they can see who did what
<theblazehen> But it's not the IRC server that is attacked
<theblazehen> And you cant stop it
<Kilos-> eish
<theblazehen> like me shoving some trash in your hands
<theblazehen> You cant just not have it, you will need to throw it away. 
<Kilos-> no man not same i would hit you
<Kilos-> hehe
<theblazehen> And with people shoving trash in your hands, people can't give you eg. food because your hands are full
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> and there is too many people giving too much trash to throw it away fast enough to get all the food
<Kilos-> i see the principle
<Kilos-> but still think there must be a way to trace the bad peeps
<Kilos-> or block them out because of not being registered
<theblazehen> Not unless you have access to logs of everything on every router on the internet, you cant
<theblazehen> not even NSA can do it all
<Kilos-> whew
<theblazehen> yeah :(
<Kilos-> too much for my head to fathom
<theblazehen> Kilos-, http://blog.cloudflare.com/understanding-and-mitigating-ntp-based-ddos-attacks might explain better
<theblazehen> wb Vince-0 
<theblazehen> goddamn DDOS..
<Vince-0> sjoe, that's my DSL being maxed by these noobs in the office
<theblazehen> Vince-0, you can't low them dows?
<theblazehen> down*
<Vince-0> sure, just not my network
<Vince-0> I just work here 
<inetpro> Kilos-: for the record, NTP has very little to do with freenode and being registered
<inetpro> NTP = Network Time Protocol
<inetpro> unfortunately everyone including freenode depends on time being accurate
<charl_> good afternoon
<inetpro> hi charl_
<charl_> maaz still dead ?
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> no coffee for charl_ today
<charl_> :(
<inetpro> at least freenode seems somewhat more stable today
<Kilos-> i dont understand all that stuff
<charl_> inetpro: how's it going? you've been silent
<Kilos-> why is a time thing messing up freenode
<charl_> this was quite funny https://gist.github.com/bortzmeyer/8782108
<charl_> trying to get users to ddos themselves by pointing them back at localhost
<Kilos-> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<charl_> Kilos-: coffee please
<inetpro> charl_: all good thanks, weekend was just busy
<charl_> bah
<charl_> QA: coffee please
<QA> charl_: Yessir
<charl_> Kilos-: i mean, hi :)
<Kilos-> lol
<inetpro> Kilos-: the NTP thing affects not only freenode
<inetpro> it has a massive impact on a big part of the interwebs
<charl_> inetpro: do you know of any technical details posted? was it in fact a ntp amplification attack?
<inetpro> but freenode could also be a specific target
<inetpro> charl_: am not sure, just noticed ThatGraemeGuy and Kilos- talking about it 
<inetpro> oops, not ThatGraemeGuy but theblazehen
<charl_> ah, missed part of the convo
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos- and charl_!
<Kilos-> QA danke
<QA> Bitteschön
<theblazehen> inetpro, what it sounded like on /r/sysadmin
<Kilos-> hi Xethron 
<inetpro> theblazehen:  /r/sysadmin?
<inetpro> theblazehen: reddit?
<theblazehen> inetpro, yeah
<inetpro> ok
<theblazehen> Just got my GPU :D
<Xethron> Morning Kilos
<inetpro> sad that sysadmins haven't sorted their servers
<inetpro> their NTP servers*
<theblazehen> inetpro, yeah..
<theblazehen> such *.net
<theblazehen> much *.split
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> looks like them swines did some serious damage the weekend
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> meeting tomorrow evening?
<charl_> good, thought i almost missed it
<Kilos> haha what do you want to change
<charl_> who, me?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i forgot to find out how to change the social channel name
<Kilos> but i think that will need to be done by the channel owner to make it official off topic
<charl_> are you guys going to get maaz up before tomorrow evening
<charl_> otherwise there is noone to do the minutes etc
<Kilos> we hope so
<charl_> isn't cocooncrash the one running it?
<Kilos> ya an all ibids can do it
<charl_> he's working at feestbook now right?
<Kilos> ya maaz is on his server but there aint been a reply from him yet
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> in the usa is all i know
<Kilos> inetpro feedback?
<inetpro> Kilos: none yet
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: but I think he's only like waking up now
<charl_> if he's on the west coast he'll be like 12 hours off indeed
<Kilos> its about lunch time there already
<charl_> or was that 10 hours
<Kilos> oh not 9
<charl_> wait hold on
<Kilos> what city?
<Kilos> ask the bot
<inetpro> 11:05 AM
<charl_> 11:05 Maandag (PST) - Tijd in San Francisco, Californië, Verenigde Staten
<charl_> yes indeed
<inetpro> that is too early for anyone on a Monday morning :-)
<Kilos> QA time in san francico
<QA> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> QA stupid cow
<QA> Oh well, we can't all be perfect all the time.
<charl_> QA: googld time in san francisco
<QA> charl_: Huh?
<charl_> QA: google time in san francisco
<QA> charl_: "Current time in San Francisco - World Time Clock & Map" http://24timezones.com/world_directory/current_san_francisco_time.php :: "Current local time in U.S.A. – California – San Francisco" http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=224 :: "San Francisco Commuters Missed a Murder By Staring ... - US - Time" http://nation.time.com/2013/10/09/san-francisco-commuters-missed-a-murder-by-staring-at-their-phones/ :: "San Francisco, C…
<charl_> oh it doesn't have those "hints" that google has at the top, only the actual results
<inetpro> ok, I got hold of him and he'll have a look when his hands are free
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<cocooncrash> Maaz_: ping
<Maaz_> cocooncrash: pong
<inetpro> thanks cocooncrash
<inetpro> Maaz: wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much inetpro my good good friend
<superfly> cocooncrash: hey dad, congrats!
<cocooncrash> superfly: Thanks :)
<inetpro> oh wow cocooncrash, you have a newborn?
<inetpro> Congrats, I'm sure he will bring you many hours of blessings and joy!
 * inetpro switches off the lights
<inetpro> good night
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Yup, ~3 weeks ago
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-25
<inetpro> good morning
<Private_User> morning inetpro 
<Private_User> hey anybody know what you call an application or software where you can connect to many messaging services/servers i.e. IRC, Google Talk, Twitter, Facebook chat, etc?
 * Squirm looks around
<Private_User> sup Squirm
<Kilos> morning Squirm superfly and others
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Squirm> so I bought my S3 from an online store called GMart. They offered a 12 month warranty. My phone died, so I sent it back. Now the tell me they need to replace the motherboard because of water damage
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> I know for a fact that there was no liquid anywhere near that phone at the time
<Squirm> or any time actually
<Squirm> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> ahh well then you  have to wonder
<Squirm> "There is liquid damage on the phone, the Whole motherboard need to be replace, It will cost R0200 ex. Delivery fee "
<Squirm> so I just sent off an email saying that I don't believe them but I would like to accept their quotation of R200.00
<magespawn> how long have you had the phone?
<Squirm> it was about 6 months
<Kilos> ouch
<Squirm> I'm thoroughly annoyed
<Squirm> I can believe you may need to replace the board, but come on, not because of liquid damage
<Kilos> that your new fancy fone Squirm 
<Squirm> indeed it is Kilos 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> dont play on fone in hot bath or shower
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> joking
<Squirm> hmm, we had Friday and Monday off, but my boss and colleague aren't here yet. I'm so tempted to just go home :P
<Squirm> Kilos: yeah, it's not really funny
<Squirm> my car is also in for repairs
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> so the phone, because of the typo, is probably going to cost R2k, I got a quote for my car at R2.5k yesterday
<Kilos> eina
 * Squirm opens a "Save the Squirm" fund
<Squirm> donation link to follow
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> o7
<Kilos> hi there nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you today uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty nlsthzn and you?
<Kilos> im looking forward to tonights meeting
 * nlsthzn will be in bed by then 10:30pm is to late when I have to get up at 5 again
<nuvolari> Oh afriho<silence>, oh afriho<drops a pin>
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> really, Server Admin support takes > 4 hours to respond on escalated tickets
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> reg vir vanaand?
<nuvolari> nog nie oom
<Kilos> hi HiMaX 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lo HiMaX too
<Kilos> Private_User1 yuou here from pidgin too now?
<HiMaX> Kilos- why make fun my handle
<Kilos> well its funny to say hi to a nick that starts with hi
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<HiMaX> - hi so is high 
<Private_User1> yes Kilos here from Pidgin. Gonna have to take some getting used to
<Kilos> you on windows or ubuntu?
<Private_User1> I have added so many IM accounts they are all confusing me cause for some accounts I have the same contacts now there are duplicate names
<Private_User1> this is the win machine the ubuntu machine still in pieces
<Kilos> lol thats why i use xchat for irc
<Kilos> or use mirc
<HiMaX> Private_User1- use in mirc
<Private_User1> yeah on the ubuntu thats what I use for now I doing this temporarily until I can put the machine back together again
<Kilos> i think they charge though dont they?
<Private_User1> HiMaX: mirc is not free or open source. I am trying to only use free and open source
<Kilos> i dunno how you peeps can use windows with everything minimised. i get lost
<HiMaX> Private_User1- i see now
<Kilos> there was an xchat for windows
<Kilos> Maaz google free xchat for windows
<Maaz> Kilos: "XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program" http://xchat.org/ :: "XChat for Windows" http://xchat.org/windows/ :: "Download - X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/download/ :: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.info/ :: "HexChat: Home" http://hexchat.github.io/ :: "XChat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat ::
<Maaz> "X-Chat | Free Communications software downloads at SourceForge ..." http://sourceforge.net/p…
<Private_User1> used that 1st remember Kilos then it said trial ended
<HiMaX> Kilos- no is good is got menu popup choose program to maximise
<Kilos> Private_User1 look at them links. if xchat aint free anymore go hexchat
<Kilos> did you try the silverex one Private_User1 
<HiMaX> Icechat good too , many features
<Kilos> HiMaX how did you find us here?
<Kilos> or isnt this your first time
<HiMaX> - not really why ask
<Kilos> i try remember everyone that visits
<Kilos> so i dont welcome them again the next time
<Kilos> hehe
<HiMaX> - i see no im not here next time
<Kilos> and i try convince the windows users to change to ubuntu
<Kilos> and we try help peeps with linux problems
<Private_User> ok see you now now gonna log off here
<HiMaX> - was that not perpose of room ?
<Kilos> yip to help peeps
<HiMaX> - windows got lots games make ports in linux why not ?
<Kilos> steam is busy building up games database i think
<Kilos> linux has left gaming for last
<Kilos> or you can play them in wine and playonlinux
<HiMaX> - playonlinux resource intensive . The convert to .deb better it is
<Kilos> i use my windows machine to play games
<Kilos> play freecell and mahjong on ubuntu
<HiMaX> - those is bored of games
<Kilos> yeah
<HiMaX> - tell linux get 3d world right please
<Kilos> what distro are you using?
<HiMaX> - 13.10
<Kilos> and your 3d isnt good?
<HiMaX> - is good no games for 3d 13.10  all in windows
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> look at steam
<Kilos> Maaz google steam for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Valve - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve :: "Steam, The Ultimate Online Game Platform" http://store.steampowered.com/about/ :: "Featured Linux Games - Steam" http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/ :: "News - Steam for Linux Now Available" http://store.steampowered.com/news/9943/ :: "How to install the Steam gaming client on Ubuntu (Gallery) |
<Maaz> ZDNet" http://www.zdnet.com/how-to-install-the-steam-gaming-client-on-ubuntu-gallery-70…
<HiMaX> - ok
<nlsthzn> Steam ftw
<superfly> yes
<superfly> steam FTW
<HiMaX> - python 3d also games in steam
<nlsthzn> can now even stream non linux steam games via In-House Streaming... even non steam native games :)
<HiMaX> nlsthzn- what you talk of In-House Streaming ?
<nlsthzn> google steam in-house streaming
<nlsthzn> easier to read than for me to type it all out :p
<HiMaX> nlsthzn- do google own steam too 
<nlsthzn> no, use google and search for steam in-house streaming >.<
<HiMaX> nlsthzn- now i see thanks
<nlsthzn> it is very cool
<nlsthzn> but it does need to PC's
<nlsthzn> *two
<magespawn> just found a working 30GB iPod
<Kilos> thats lekker magespawn 
<Kilos> you just finding lotsa stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello peoples
<Kilos> scratching in storerooms?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> yup and yup Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy nlsthzn superfly 
<nlsthzn> alo
<Kilos> hi Professional 
<Professional> hi guys
<Professional> anyone testing out Ubuntu Mobile OS?
<Kilos> cocooncrash thanks for fixing maaz
<HiMaX> nlsthzn- steam In-House Streaming i not liking
<nlsthzn> it is pretty awesome how well it works but it has niche uses
<nlsthzn> like playing almost any game on the coach in front of the TV, or even on the TV
<nlsthzn> if they can remove the need for the host PC to continuously show the running game and it can be used for other applications it would be awesome
<HiMaX> nlsthzn- maybe true
<HiMaX> - why give wrong date in ubuntu-za twitter is Tuesday, 26 February at 20:30 ?
<Kilos> who gave the wrong date there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its supposed to be the 25th
<HiMaX> :)
<Kilos> must be the old man
<Kilos> forgive him he struggles a bit
<HiMaX> - understand life fast one make mistakes
<Kilos> oh so do you follow @ubuntuza on twitter too?
<HiMaX> - sometimes just views it
<Kilos> ah we only do notifications of meeting and stuff related to this channel there
<Kilos> wb bduk 
<Kilos> HiMaX where are you?
<HiMaX> - busy work and you
<Kilos> im at home
<Kilos> where in the world i meant
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im outside pretoria
<HiMaX> - portugal western cape now
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> nlsthzn we getting peeps from all over hey?
<Private_User> man I really need to remember that the X means close unlike some apps it means minimize to task bar but this case it means close...LOL
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> brb
<nlsthzn> it is awesome uncle Kilos
<Vince-0> Haai
<Private_User> have you guys seen this link, picked it up from one of the other ubuntu channels or was it their offtopic channels can't remember now has anybody tried this?
<Private_User> https://whispersystems.org/
<jabberwocky93> hi Kilos!
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> ah i see cocooncrash repaired him
<Kilos> hi charl_ yeah we lucky
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 long time no see
<Kilos> charl_ you use  Ubuntu Mobile OS?
<Kilos> new visitor wants to know
<jabberwocky93> yeah, good to be back in #ubuntu-za :-)
<Kilos> meeting tonight at 20.30
<jabberwocky93> o_o
 * jabberwocky93 didn't check the topic
<Kilos> we have changed to last tuesday of the month
<Kilos> too many peeps had other things happening on mondays
<jabberwocky93> murphy you son of a ...
<Kilos> haha
<jabberwocky93> the only day in the week
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> what do you do tuesdays?
<Spekko> rofl
<jabberwocky93> studies 19:00 to 21:30
<jabberwocky93> *group studies
<Kilos> for how long still?
<jabberwocky93> indefenitly, started middle of last year so it's been going on a while now.
<Kilos> well record it for that one night in the month then study on your own
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> Kilos: afaik it isn't "production ready" yet but it looks very promising
<Kilos> hi gwood 
<charl_> Kilos: when it becomes production ready i might consider it, depending on the price of the hardware, but i'm not a big mobile phone user
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> look at all the peeps here and meeting still hours away
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edge
<charl_> The Ubuntu Edge was a proposed "high concept" smartphone announced by Canonical Ltd. on 22 July 2013. Canonical was seeking to crowdfund a production run of around 40,000 units through Indiegogo. It had the highest target of any crowdfunded project to date, $32,000,000 over a one-month campaign. The Edge was not intended to go into mass production after the initial run, but rather to serve as a demonstration for new technologies for 
<charl_> The Edge was designed as a hybrid device, which would function as a high-end smartphone (with both Ubuntu Touch and Android), or—when used with a monitor, keyboard and mouse—be able to operate as a conventional desktop PC running Ubuntu.[2] The Ubuntu Edge was also designed to support dual boot, and was to run along with Android.[3]
<Golynx> hi charl_
<charl_> that is where they went wrong
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> you can read the rest of the page but it basically comes down to canonical wanting to do total overkill instead of aiming to provide a good usable phone
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<charl_> and for a reasonable price
<Golynx> hi gwood
<charl_> imho if they aimed a little lower and tried to create just a plain old good mobile telephone they would have made a killing
<gwood> hi everyone
<Kilos> Professional ^^
<charl_> because just the ability to raise 12 mil is really amazing imho
<charl_> hi gwood 
<Golynx> i agree charl_
<charl_> look at how many huawei ideos they sold in kenya... if they made an all-round good phone with low cost it could be huge
<Golynx> i will maybe just make an html5 app for it, hav'nt tried Qt yet
<charl_> Golynx: what are you looking to do exactly? sorry i think i missed half of the conversation ...
<Golynx> focusing at the mid to low end should be ubuntu phones playground
<charl_> yeah and then you can move up to produce some high end phones too eventually
<charl_> because there is a high end market, in particular a business market
<charl_> a lot of people have company phones
<Kilos> <Professional> anyone testing out Ubuntu Mobile OS?
<charl_> eh on which device ???
<magespawn> hi there guys
<magespawn> gotta go out for a bit, chat later
<Professional> I saw the new tech partners that were announced and they make decent hardware http://en.meizu.com/
<Professional> the processing power on the device is more than capable of running the 
<Golynx> hi Professional
<Professional> Hi
<Kilos> hmm... storm coming here fast
<charl_> Professional: that's interesting, those meizu phones look nice
<charl_> but once again it seems like canonical is aiming at the high-end market
<charl_> imho that is a mistake
<Kilos> they gotta make up for all the free stuff
<Kilos> like millions of shipped cds
<charl_> the high end market will end up in apple's hands mostly, if you go head-on with apple you better know what you are doing
<charl_> the benefit is apple is pricing themselves out of the market to some extent, that's why i'm saying, aim for the below-apple market
<charl_> whow he got k-lined?! what was he doing
<Golynx> something not too opensource about that, just a little bit , and the word "Ubuntu" aswell
<Trixar_za> Oo
<Trixar_za> Oh hai guys
<Golynx> hi Trixar_za
<Professional> the smart phone market is a tricky place you can be here today gone tomorrow.
<Trixar_za> Actually Ubuntu is pretty much the heart of the open source (and in some way the Anarchy) movements
<Kilos> windows
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<charl_> Trixar_za: i would beg to differ... ubuntu and canonical have made themselves pretty controversial of late
<Kilos> hi Spekko welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> or you just using another nick?
<Spekko> Kilos nope, I'm new here :) ... and thanks
<Golynx> hi Spekko
<Kilos> cool Spekko if you need linux help just ask
<charl_> hi Spekko :)
<Golynx> but i guess ubuntu/canonical have to find ways to be profitable though. But its good for them if they can find a balance with that 
<Spekko> Thanks :D much appreciated, I'm still VERRY noob, so you must excuse me if I ask really retarded stuff. I'm a friend of jabberwocky93
<Spekko>  And hello everyone :)
<Kilos> np Spekko the guys will help where they can
<Kilos> we were all noob at some time
<Kilos> i can now at least turn my pc on by myself
<Professional> lol
<Spekko> rofl!
<Golynx> lol
<charl_> Spekko: that is no problem, please feel welcome, and ask away if you have any questions
<charl_> Spekko: just remember to always google first :)
<Kilos> i even had to be taught how to google
<Spekko> yeah :/ .. jabberwocky keeps spamming me with lmgtfy links
<Golynx> one still need to think hard while structuring your google query  
<Golynx> aspecially when it comes to programming 
<jabberwocky93> lmgtfy :-)
<Kilos> yeah getting to know what to google for is an art
<charl_> that is the problem yes
<charl_> the point i was trying to make is that, if you type whatever you typed into irc into google and the first result is the answer, you don't have an excuse
<Spekko> Companies should have positions open for people who specialise in writing Google Queries.
<Kilos> spekko you can pm maaz and practise googling with him
<Kilos> as in
<Kilos> Maaz google lost
<Maaz> Kilos: "Watch Lost | ABC TV Show - ABC.com" http://abc.go.com/shows/lost :: "Lost (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_(TV_series) :: "Lost (TV Series 2004–2010) - IMDb" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0411008/ :: "Lost - Lostpedia - The Lost Encyclopedia - Wikia" http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Lost :: "Lostpedia - The
<Maaz> Lost Encyclopedia" https://lostpedia.wikia.com/ :: "'Lost' Finale Explained: Answering the…
<Spekko> Maaz google Bottie
<Maaz> Spekko: "Urban Dictionary: bottie" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bottie :: "Urban Dictionary: Hottie Bottie" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Hottie%20Bottie :: "Urban Dictionary: Bottie cough" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bottie%20cough :: "Bottie - definition of Bottie by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus ..."
<Maaz> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Bottie :: "Yana and Britt bottie got swag - YouTube" ht…
<Spekko> Cool Bot :)
<Spekko> Will do taht in PM, sorry for spamming in chat
<Kilos> np noobs are forgiven
<Spekko> :D/-<
<Kilos> whew thyats a heavy smiley
<Kilos> thats
<Golynx> charl_ yes many things people ask in irc channels are actually fit for google. It will give them way faster results than having to wait long for an experts reply
<Kilos> i go pump water before power goes
<Golynx> Spekko is that gangnam style lol
<charl_> Golynx: yes that and it lightens the load on the experts :)
<Spekko> Well, it was just a bro dancing, but potato tomato
<Trixar_za> Well, it lightens the load on the experts that haven't been jaded by the lazy
<Golynx> charl_ exactly.
<charl_> ok gotta finish some work off
<charl_> see you all tonight
<kstan_> meeting done?
<Kilos> hi kstan_ 
<Kilos> tonight at 20.30
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntui-za
<kstan_> hi. first time here
<Kilos> welcome
<kstan_> from malaysia saw today have a irc meeting so come to see. am I come to wrong channel?
<Kilos> nope we have one tonight
<Kilos> are you an ubuntu user?
<Kilos> or planning to become one
<kstan_> yes.
<Kilos> cool 
<kstan_> im use it for many years.
<kstan_> but now use it lesser in desktop level. due to job required mac osx
<kstan_> but server still using ubuntu
<Kilos> yeah that happens everywhere
<kstan_> just curious in your country is it ubuntu is primary os?
<Kilos> with some of us yes, but most have to use windows at work
<kstan_> ic. seems microsoft marketing really good in everywhere.
<Kilos> yeah 
<kstan> use yes
<kstan> yes
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> hehe
<kstan> i'm recommend one software from china, i think very cool for u o
<kstan> it can't run in mac, but windows and ubuntu ok
<Kilos> what is it for?
<kstan> http://wps-community.org/
<kstan> office application, it is commercial but free for linux user at this moment.
<Kilos> we have libreoffice as default
<kstan> i'm waiting 14.04, then will dual boot it in my macbook. then will try this.
<Kilos> but im sure some guys will go look at it
<kstan> to be honest, libreoffice is very not stable under heavy duty environment
<kstan> my whole company using ubuntu and Mac
<kstan> so far the only challenge we face now is office application not hit enterprise requirement
<kstan> else ubuntu team good job.
<kstan> WPS seems close the gaps.
<kstan> ?
<Kilos> im not an office user so dont know
<kstan> well, it crash, memory leak, hang
<kstan> function limited is something acceptable, but when it slow down computer then trouble.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos-> hmm... where are the clever peeps. private-user has been banned and he doesnt know why
<Golynx> hmm thats strange
<Kilos-> yeah he just mailed me and asked for help
<Golynx> maybe the ip his using thats banned
<Kilos-> but why 
<Kilos-> we were chatting
<Golynx> if he can get into freenode , he can visit #freenode to get help
<Kilos-> he cant get on at all
<Golynx> Then its his ip probably
<Kilos-> This Private_User, I have been trying to log onto irc.freenode.net but I get the following message "Disconnected. ERROR :Closing Link: 197.111.223.227 (*** Banned )"
<Golynx> he should try connecting other ip's
<Golynx> tell him not to use  irc.freenode.net
<Golynx> rather chat.freenode.net  or roddenberry.freenode.net
<Kilos-> i just mailed him to try chat.freenode.net
<Kilos-> also told him to try another nick
<Kilos-> further back charl made a comment about him being klined
<Golynx> oh , ya freenode staff still fixing things after the DDOS
<Golynx> so maybe thats why
<Kilos-> maybe i can ask them to unbann him
<Golynx> you could try
<Kilos-> whew
<Kilos-> <mquin> Kilos-: he'll need to stop the cryptocoin client he's running
<Kilos-> <mquin> Kilos-: and ask whoever develops it not to use us for bootstrapping
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> well that explains it
<Kilos-> i dunno what all that means but i hope he understands
<Kilos-> what is bootstrapping
<Golynx> Maaz google bootstrapping
<Maaz> Golynx: "Bootstrapping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootstrapping :: "Bootstrapping (statistics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootstrapping_(statistics) :: "Bootstrap Definition | Investopedia" http://www.investopedia.com/terms/b/bootstrap.asp :: "Bootstrapping | Inc.com"
<Maaz> http://www.inc.com/bootstrapping :: "Bootstrap: A Statistical Method" http://www.stat.rutgers.edu/~mxie/rcpape…
<Golynx> freenode dont like the automatic process part of it
<Kilos-> hi Akiva-Mobile 
<Akiva-Mobile> Hiya
<Akiva-Mobile> need help.
<Golynx> hi Akiva-Mobile
<Kilos-> tell us what the prob is
<Akiva-Mobile> Problem: Old man has old program for his old electric accupuncture machine
<Akiva-Mobile> old program... requires the devil
<Akiva-Mobile> aka
<Akiva-Mobile> activex
<Akiva-Mobile> i tried playonlinux, but im not having much luck.
<Kilos-> tell me more about the machine
<Akiva-Mobile> Program is not rendering properly, or it is hardblocking.
<Akiva-Mobile> the machine... hmmm
<Kilos-> does it run from the pc?
<Akiva-Mobile> no
<Akiva-Mobile> it takes manual input
<Akiva-Mobile> the program is probably just algorythm based.
<Akiva-Mobile> akudiast 1
<Golynx> ai
<Kilos-> whew
<Kilos-> Akiva-Mobile do you need to run it connected to a pc all the time or just to set it up
<nuvolari> I'm out
<nuvolari> see you at the meeting
<Kilos-> ok nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Maaz: welcome
<Maaz> Welcome to tonights meeting everyone
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> oh dear
<Kilos-> lol
<nuvolari> not yet
<Kilos-> gaan huis toe man
<Akiva-Mobile> really I am just looking for the best implimentation or emulation of internet explorer on linux as possible.
<Akiva-Mobile> i don't care what version
<Akiva-Mobile> its already installed
<Akiva-Mobile> its some stupid browser application
<Akiva-Mobile> think of it as a htm based calculator
<Akiva-Mobile> that requires freaking active x
<Kilos-> have you tried wine
<Kilos-> or even another browser like firefox
<Akiva-Mobile> firefox doesnt have active x
<Akiva-Mobile> so it refuses to run
<Akiva-Mobile> like, its programmed not to run if it doesnt have active x
<Kilos-> have you tried running it in wine
<Akiva-Mobile> not direct wine, only playonlinux
<Kilos-> you can install directx stuff there
<Akiva-Mobile> 5, 5.5, 6, and 7
<Akiva-Mobile> i can't get it to work on any without crashes.
<Kilos-> how often are you gonna need it?
<Akiva-Mobile> i have not played around with wine settings
<Akiva-Mobile> its gonna be his business
<Akiva-Mobile> old man massage incoroperated.
<Kilos-> from ubuntu
<Akiva-Mobile> yah, he needs it every time he does accupuncture.
<Akiva-Mobile> so often
<Akiva-Mobile> daily lets say
<Kilos-> whew
<Kilos-> might even be easier to run a windows pc then
<Akiva-Mobile> ;_;
<Akiva-Mobile> actually I guess a vm might work
<Kilos-> yeah sad i know
<Akiva-Mobile> all things considered, thats prob the best way to go forward.
<Kilos-> oh ya and try it in virtualbox
<Akiva-Mobile> yah
<Akiva-Mobile> should be easy enough for him to learn.
<Kilos-> otherwise windows with antivirus and firewalls
<Kilos-> sad
<Kilos-> contact the program owners and ask for a linux version
<Akiva-Mobile> i think it was created by a greasy cheque guy in like 2003 or something.
<Akiva-Mobile> czech*
<Akiva-Mobile> ~cheque
<Akiva-Mobile> anyways im about to collapse, so tired
<Akiva-Mobile> night
<Kilos-> hi Kirill_Rus 
<Kilos-> night Akiva-Mobile sorry we didnt help you
<Akiva-Mobile> nah, you did
<Akiva-Mobile> virtual machine
<Kilos-> in ubuntu there is virtualbox
<Akiva-Mobile> later ... zambians? Zimbabwe people?? I dunno
<Kilos-> in the repos
<Kilos-> south africans
<Akiva-Mobile> I hear botswana is awesome these days :)
<Kilos-> ?
<Akiva-Mobile> I hear south africa is the pits lately
<Akiva-Mobile> :(
<Kilos-> not too hot at the moment no
<Kilos-> heavy cost of living
<Akiva-Mobile> botswana, lots of economic freedom. second most in all of africa.
<Kilos-> so they say yes
<Akiva-Mobile> yah, socialist regime.
<Akiva-Mobile> I mean I guess apartheid had to end, but it was replaced by rubbish.
<Kilos-> lol
<Akiva-Mobile> what do you think?
<Akiva-Mobile> I'm not south african, but that is the perspective I generally get here
<Kilos-> i think that over time it will sort itself out
<Akiva-Mobile> Kilos-: Same to be said about zimbabwe ?
<Kilos-> maybe many years but who knbows
<Kilos-> yip
<Akiva-Mobile> :P
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> bit early i know but why not
<Kilos-> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> back again, router now set up
<Kilos> that cisco?
<magespawn> no, this is a buffalo airstation running dd-wrt
<Kilos> ah and no luck with the cisco yet?
<Kilos> that sucks
<magespawn> i logged into it the other night and reset it to factory defaults but have not tried again since then
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> try find kerbero he is quite good with routers from cli
<magespawn> this one i have setup as a temporary measure so that i can get all my equipment online
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> being eaten alive by mozzies, be right back
<Kilos> haha get the sig-gen and chase them with the frequency
<Kilos> hi Rynomster you coming to the meeting tonight?
<magespawn> taking a more traditional approach, spray on mozzie repellent
<Golynx> Kilos how is the insect deat ray coming along
<Golynx> s/death
<Golynx> wb Rynofear
<inetpro> good evening
<Golynx> hi inetpro
<charl_> good evenig
<charl_> *evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ive been too busy fighting modems Golynx 
<Kilos> its like vmclite is embedded in them
<Kilos> but show as read only files
<Kilos> even flashing dont remove them
<Golynx> ah, then its a good winter project Kilos. It will for sure be ready by summer time
<Kilos> no noonoos in winter
<Kilos> tabard used to work well magespawn 
<Kilos> when i was in st lucia
<magespawn> i have a spar special 
<magespawn> seems to be working well
<Kilos> the thing to do is setup the sig=gen and let the kids play till they get the frequency spot on
<Golynx> Kilos that could be dangerous 
<Kilos> to who?
<Golynx> children i read somewhere can hear higher frequencies than adults
<Kilos> when they get headaches theyll stop
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> when i play here my sis gets headaches and her eyes start watering
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> better have tissues handy then
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> hehe
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom
<nuvolari> oom Kilos ek meen
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> Maaz: are you alive?
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> Maaz: *wink wink*
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: yes
<Maaz> Well then nuvolari Please be patient!
<nuvolari> Maaz: ok
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: yes
<Maaz> Well then nuvolari Please be patient!
<nuvolari> Maaz: yes
<Maaz> Well then nuvolari Please be patient!
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> Maaz: jump!
<Maaz> How high?
<nuvolari> Maaz: over the moon!
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> no?
<Kilos> where are all your g+ followers nuvolari ?
<Kilos> it said you invited 63 i think
<nuvolari> Kilos: eh? what do you mean oom?
<nuvolari> juslaaik
<nuvolari> where did it say invited so many peeps?
<nuvolari> *I 
<nuvolari> *where did it say that I have invited so many people?
<Kilos> a mail that came from g+ i think it was
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
 * nuvolari tips hat
<nuvolari> nu uh!
<magespawn> hey nuvolari 
<nuvolari> probably just so many people invited
<nuvolari> howdy ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> er
<Kilos> its a mail i get that asks am i going to attend
<theblazehen> I'm late, arent I?
<nuvolari> theblazehen: 
<nuvolari> theblazehen: you're early
<theblazehen> Yes!!
<Kilos> theblazehen hi you early
<theblazehen> hey nuvolari Kilos 
<Kilos> 20.30
<theblazehen> I see now
<nuvolari> 20:30 but we'll start with 20:20 vision
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/716/detail/
<nuvolari> thot,s eld
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> That's old
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget about meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: I didn't know about about meeting.agenda anyway
<Kilos-> see why i fight modems
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/728/detail/
<Maaz> nuvolari: I already know stuff about meeting.agenda
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget about meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: I didn't know about about meeting.agenda anyway
<nuvolari> hrr
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget meeting.agenda
<Kilos-> maybe we must add
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/728/detail/
<Maaz> nuvolari: If you say so
<Kilos-> nuvolari hulle baklei met my
<nuvolari> wie baklei met oom?
<Kilos> almal
 * nuvolari haal sy boks-handskoene uit
<nuvolari> wie's almal? en hoekom baklei hulle?
<Kilos> ek het n social kanaal vir ons gemaak en hulle vloek my
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> wie's hulle?
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> whew i enjoyed that laugh
<nuvolari> is oom Kilos  seker dit is nie chinees of hubreeus nie?
<Kilos> nee man maar dis nie ofisiaal nie
<nuvolari> *hebreeus
 * inetpro invited the public to join our meeting
<Kilos> ##ubuntu-za-social
<nuvolari> *ofisieël
<nuvolari> ek dink
<Kilos> oh was it you inetpro 
<Kilos> ja nuvolari daai ding
<inetpro> Kilos: ja oom
<Kilos> waar is almal dan
<nuvolari> ek kan nie die volgende meeting op die maandag maak nie
<nuvolari> 31 Maart
<inetpro> Kilos: ons bewys maar net dat niemand dit lees nie :-) 
<inetpro> nuvolari: hoekom Maandag?
<nuvolari> ugh
<nuvolari> my klok werk nie
<nuvolari> maar daai week van die 31ste is ek oor die waters
<nuvolari> wel, op die water :P
<Kilos> you need to gilt edge invitations in todays world
<inetpro> nuvolari: wel ek dink die volgende vergadering moet op 25 Maart plaasvind
<inetpro> Dinsdag
<nuvolari> okei
<inetpro> elke 4de Dinsdag van die maand
<nuvolari> oh, nie laaste Dinsdag nie?
<nuvolari> hmm, Februarie en Maart was 'n vreemde 2 maande
<nuvolari> *is en gaan wees
<Kilos> waar is die apie
<Kilos> hy het die pos beantwoord
<Kilos> hy moet my epos adres leen lyk my
<Kilos> is daar 5 dinsdae in maart
<Kilos> nee man laaste dinsdag is selle as die vierde
<Kilos> i dont have enough emaill addies for you okes
<inetpro> Kilos: nee, ons het gesê elke 4de Dinsdag
<Kilos> is dit nie die selle ding nie inetpro ?
<inetpro> In April is daar 5 Dinsdae, dus die volgende vergadering op 22 April
<Kilos> o april has 5
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> i still had 2013 calender showing
<Kilos> nuvolari elke 4rde dinsdag van die maand
<Kilos> skuus man
<kbmonkey_> hello Kilos 
<nuvolari> Waag wag wag, laat ons eers met Februarie en maart klaar maak voor April
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey_ 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey_!
<inetpro> en Julie, September en Desember
<nuvolari> howdy :D
<Kilos> kbmonkey_ you are chair next month
<kbmonkey_> did you start already?
<Kilos> nope 20.30
 * nuvolari is nie meer goed genoeg nie :-/
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> nuwe 'ou-bloed'?
<Kilos> jy se dan jy gaan oor die water wees
<nuvolari> 31 Maart to 1 April
<nuvolari> ek is die 24ste nog hier
<Kilos> oh then you here so you be the chair still then
<nuvolari> unless kbmonkey wants to bang the drums?
 * Kilos hides his head
<nuvolari> oh hi chaser__ 
<kbmonkey> fyi I am on a tty no X so no web browser 
<nuvolari> elinks?
<Kilos> hi chaser__ welcome to ubuntu-za
<nuvolari> lynx?
<kbmonkey> the loco page does not work with text based browsers :(
<Kilos> how are you kbmonkey 
<Kilos> long time no see
<kbmonkey> ty Kilos 
<chaser__> Hi thanks. My first time here
<nuvolari> I don't believe you :P
<kbmonkey> I was what the military would call awol or mia
<nuvolari> welcome chaser__ 
<chaser__> wont be able to contribute much... Busy at the moment
<nuvolari> hope you enjoy your stay
<Kilos> re here all day everyday
<Kilos> we
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> we are
<charl_> kbmonkey: what the heck are you up to ?! :)
<Kilos> the monkey must be chasing chicksa
<kbmonkey> ya ya nuvolari. I pulled new version of i3 window manager and ond build it failed as it uses newer libraries than I have - whoops
<Kilos> chicks
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, you tried bspwm?
<Kilos> what happened your crash bang thing
<kbmonkey> Kilos, no that is not the case
<kbmonkey> same one Kilos 
<theblazehen> mining on middlecoin
<Kilos> then get a proper browser for meets man
<theblazehen> wrong chat
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> no theblazehen I have not used bspwm
<Kilos> beware them coin things get you banned on freenode
<theblazehen> Kilos, oh?
<theblazehen> #bitcoin seems to still be here
<Kilos> private_user was banned today
<theblazehen> Kilos, what'd he say?
<Kilos> Golynx what was the prob
<nuvolari> good gried , I'm cooking
<nuvolari> *grief
<Kilos> he was chatting to me
<kbmonkey> I may have openbox on here somewhere
<Kilos> they said it does something on freenode
<Kilos> he's running some sort of *coin client as well, which is trying to use IRC as a bootstrap method
<Golynx> Kilos its his client , freenode have issues with such clients that bootstrap their servers
<Kilos> ja but he was here on pidgin
<Kilos> hi smile 
<nuvolari> I'm of the opinion that XFCE has the best balance across lightness, function, aesthetics and general awesomeness
<nuvolari> oh hi smile 
<theblazehen> Kilos, thought that was deprecated?
<Kilos> whats that theblazehen 
<theblazehen> no longer used
<theblazehen> IRC bootstrap
<Kilos> i went to freenode and asked them why they banned him
<Golynx> nuvolari: true :)
<Golynx> i like Xfce its awesome
<smile> hi :p
<smile> you're all so fast :o
<Golynx> hi smile
<smile> Golynx: so it is :)
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<smile> whisker menu! :D
<theblazehen> hey Golynx 
<theblazehen> hey smile 
<smile> hi theblazehen, Kilos, nuvolari and Golynx 
<Kilos> smile dont forget the pro
<inetpro> Kilos: haha
<inetpro> hi smile
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> are you ready nuvolari 
<nuvolari> inetpro: want to set up the event for next month? 
<Kilos> are you here superfly ?
<nuvolari> @ inetpro: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/743/detail/
<nuvolari> DON'T use the 743 agenda for tonight, it's for next month
<nuvolari> just a note of caution
<inetpro> nuvolari: oh wow
<inetpro> you are organised!
<inetpro> np
<inetpro> and thanks
<nuvolari> heh, not really, just trying to win some time :P
<Kilos> quick cuppa before meet starts
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl_> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl_: Done
<nuvolari> eek! going to put on the kettle and kick out my shoes
<nuvolari> brb
<charl_> at least we get freshly ground coffee
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<Kilos> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<charl_> Kilos: you gonna drink that coffee like a litre of oktoberfest beer?
<inetpro> charl_: welcome to #ubuntu-za, hope you'll be back on a regular basis
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> i drink tea all day inna beer mug
<inetpro> chaser___: welcome to #ubuntu-za, hope you'll be back on a regular basis
<charl_> inetpro: thanks you are too kind but i am already here on a regular basis :)
<inetpro> sorry chaser___
<inetpro> and charl_
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> i assume you meant chanserv ?
<Kilos> twits
<inetpro> you guys make it difficult for us now
<charl_> lol
<charl_> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you charl_
<Kilos> no charl_ welcome our new guy
<inetpro> tab completion fail
<nuvolari> brb 
<Kilos> nuvolari ping
<Kilos> time man
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> hmm...
<chaser___> thanks, will be marking the next one my calendar
<smile> hi inetpro :p
<smile> it's busy here :o
<charl_> hi chaser___ :)
<charl_> hi smile 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, charl_ and inetpro!
<charl_> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting February 2014
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> chaser___: you don't have to wait for the meeting
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<nuvolari> oh hi bytjie :)
<inetpro> people are here every day
<charl_> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl_: Okay
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> wb
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Yessir
<charl_> hi maiatoday 
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> thank you nuvolari 
<chaser___> does this chat run daily?
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<maiatoday> hi charl_
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<Kilos> yes chaser___ 
<Kilos> all day every day
<nuvolari> Agenda for today's meeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/728/detail/
<superfly> chaser___: it's IRC, it never stops
<nuvolari> Welcome to tonight's meeting everyone
<nuvolari> welcome to all the new people!
<Kilos> ty mr. chair
<theblazehen> Maaz: I am Jeandre Henderson
<Maaz> theblazehen: Okay
<chaser___> ;) i feel like i am back in 2001
<nuvolari> We hope you feel welcome and please tell us when you need some help
 * nuvolari drops a pin
<chaser___> my chat window is not always auto scrolling... any ideas?
<charl_> chaser___: which client are you using?
<Kilos> what client?
<Kilos> lopl
<Kilos> lol too
<nuvolari> chaser___: get weechat :P
<chaser___> chrome
<charl_> hmmm sorry not familiar with that client, i use irssi
<Kilos> chaser___ what os?
<nuvolari> irssi is for masochists
<nuvolari> :P
<inetpro> charl_: he's on live chat in the browser
<charl_> oh ! now i get it, the freenode web client
<charl_> never used that either :/
<charl_> nuvolari: irssi is for people who know how to use the keyboard :P
<inetpro> charl_: http://ubuntu-za.org/irc-live-chat
<Kilos> irssi is for peeps that can only see black and white text
<chaser___> I am in a chrome browser, on windowss atm
<nuvolari> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<superfly> yo Vince-0
<nuvolari> hello and welcome Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Yessir
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<nuvolari> ok, moving on?
<charl_> inetpro: oh qwebirc... ok
<charl_> running inside of chrome
<theblazehen> hey Vince-0 
<inetpro> very useful to introduce new users to our channel
<charl_> yeah web based is good for new users
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> only on windows
<inetpro> obviously you would want to use a decent client very quickly
<charl_> not necessarily, there is https://www.irccloud.com/ which some people use as their primary client
<Kilos> chaser___ you can get pidgin for windows and use that for irc and other im goodies
<theblazehen> Kilos, or xchat for windows
<charl_> but afaik that is not an open source client but a subscription service
<Kilos> some say you gotta pay now
<charl_> theblazehen: i think you would use hexchat for windows instead... ?
<Kilos> hexchat
 * nuvolari checks out qwebirc and irccloud
<theblazehen> charl_, yeah, might be better
<charl_> bah xchat for windows is shareware ?!
<theblazehen> Using hexchat on linux atm
<charl_> theblazehen: on which distro? i tried to install it today on ubuntu 13.10 but failed
<theblazehen> charl_, arch
<theblazehen> hey magespawn 
<inetpro> nuvolari: the floor is yours, you still here?
<charl_> theblazehen: i was using the ppa but after adding it and running apt-get update it said the repo is invalid
<magespawn> back again
 * nuvolari feels ignored
<nuvolari> *cough*
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> ok, moving on!
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review Previous Minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review Previous Minutes
<theblazehen> charl_, ah, thats sucks.. You advice there, sorry
<Kilos> link nuvolari 
<maiatoday> I had an action on the previous meeting
<nuvolari> right, I think the most interesting part from the last meeting was superfly's questionaire 
<nuvolari> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-01-28-18-31-37.txt
<nuvolari> link ^^
<superfly> "pointed discussion" :-P
<nuvolari> fair enough
<maiatoday> I had to check when we have to do a loco health check again.
<maiatoday> We received an email about this and I answered the questions and passed the email onto the mailing list
<nuvolari> I'm sure that raised some interest in the matter on local grounds
<Kilos> oh yes maiatoday 
<maiatoday> I haven't heard anything from the loco after I answered the mail and also I didn't get any response on the email list so I am expecting we are good for now
 * nuvolari holds breath
<maiatoday> I'll keep an eye out on the email but I don't think we have to do anything at the moment
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ty
<nuvolari> we have to thank oom Kilos and the others that join him during the day for keeping our logs hot
<nuvolari> :D
<inetpro> maiatoday: thanks for the efforts
<maiatoday> pleasure, I'll keep everyone posted if the situation changes
<Kilos> wb chaser1 
<chaser1> ty, dont know what happened there.. 
 * inetpro votes +1 to approve the minutes
<nuvolari> Anytihng else from the minutes?
<chaser1> what client should i download for windows?
<theblazehen> chaser1, hexchat
<inetpro> chaser1: you could even use pidgin as well
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Administrativia & Announcements
<Maaz> Current Topic: Administrativia & Announcements
<nuvolari> Anyone? 
<nuvolari> we'll get to your point just now oom Kilos 
<inetpro> everything rolling smoothly
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> I see the website is back in operation
<nuvolari> I am not aware of any announcements or admin issues
<inetpro> thanks to superfly?
 * nuvolari checks out the site
<superfly> I did nothing, I must confess
<inetpro> hmm... fixed itself?
<superfly> you'd have to ask tumbleweed
<magespawn> are we not identifying?
 * nuvolari blames social media for the burden of updating websites
<Kilos> we did magespawn 
<inetpro> magespawn: we're almost halfway through the meeting
<nuvolari> it used to be quick, now social media make updating sites feel like taking forever
<magespawn> wow
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> seriously i did not even see one id
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Administrativia & Announcements - Nicks (miles.sharpe)
<Maaz> Current Topic: Administrativia & Announcements - Nicks (miles.sharpe)
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, the floor is yours
<Kilos> you on windows magespawn 
<Kilos> no man not me
<magespawn> nope just a bit of a dodgy connection
<Kilos> oh ya that thing
 * nuvolari tiptoes away to get coffee
<Kilos> it was the pros idea
<Kilos> right peeps the proposal is to allow only registered nicks in here
<Kilos> but switchable
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> even though I mentioned the option when I noticed other channels like #centos doing it I don't think it is worthwile for us to do it
<Kilos> i think its a good idea if left off until needed
<maiatoday> what is the frequency of weird non code of conduct behaviour at the moment
<maiatoday> why do we want only registered people in here?
<Kilos> fine atm maiatoday 
<inetpro> just thought it was interesting that they use it
<Kilos> we just has one bad day and night
<maiatoday> if we are having lots of incidents with weird behaviour we can make it nick registered and see if it helps
<maiatoday> if not I propose we don't
<nuvolari> I support maiatoday 
<maiatoday> unless there was another reason for switching it on
<charl_> what incident was this, when? i never saw any big problem in here
<charl_> but then i don't always idle here either, only on and off
<maiatoday> we don't want barriers to stop people joining in
<charl_> i don't even have a registered nick
<kbmonkey> I agree with maiatoday you will get problems from people using the webchat
<superfly> there was just one particularly disruptive person about 2 months ago, but we got it all sorted
<nuvolari> off with his head!
<Kilos> i agree maiatoday but if its switchable and left off then its easy to switch on
 * nuvolari didn't say that
<Kilos> ask the fly about the prob
 * inetpro was hoping that highvoltage would be here this evening to express his opinion on the matter as the founder of this channel
<maiatoday> ok that's cool too
<charl_> one two months ago... that is hardly any cause of concern
<kbmonkey> as alternative I propose we give Kilos ops to kick trouble makers
<Kilos> no
<nuvolari> +1
<charl_> kbmonkey: i second that
<nuvolari> yes
<Kilos> the fly spent all day and night kicking the oke
<nuvolari> you're our guardian oom Kilos 
<Kilos> and he will be back
<maiatoday> I was just going to ask do we have enough ops around to kick
<nuvolari> we're not around to do all of that
<Kilos> much easier to just turn on a switch for registered nicks only
<nuvolari> banning people will only result in them comping back for revenge
<kbmonkey> true Kilos nothing stops them from coming back
<maiatoday> so maybe we should just make sure there are enough ops that are pingable and I think Kilos is a good candidate to get ops since he is around a lot
<maiatoday> ok then both, a switch and more ops
<Kilos> superfly tell them'
<charl_> why the switch... efnet, ircnet etc don't even have services
<charl_> and they also work fine
<Kilos> he was an expert irc user and gave fly and pro lotsa grief
<charl_> i agree with more ops but disagree with the switch
<nuvolari> or we can all go oback to mailing lists only :P
<superfly> Kilos: he was hardly an expert IRC user
<superfly> I don't think we need to worry about registered nicks
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> was your time wasted
<superfly> maybe one more op, but I think that even that is probably overkill
<kbmonkey> in the end: do not feed the trolls. they get bored quicker that way.
<charl_> i don't think it's a bad idea to make some of the regulars here like Kilos ops
<charl_> kbmonkey: exactly
<inetpro> we have 9 ops at the moment, though not all of them active
<charl_> inetpro: that's the problem, most of them aren't
<charl_> *most of you
<charl_> but i have honestly never witnessed a single incident here
<maiatoday> ok maybe we refresh the ops list a bit, and add some people who are around
<charl_> os it's not like it's a big problem
<Kilos> superfly you remember the date
<Golynx> just dont entertain such people who looks for attention that way 
<Kilos> let charl_  go look 
<superfly> Kilos: quite frankly, I don't care. I'm happy to just move on.
<Kilos> ok
<maiatoday> I can't remember if I am on the list, but if I am, I've forgotten how to use the commands :( but if you need to ping me Kilos I am happy to help if I can
<superfly> I think we're making a mountain out of a mole hill and spending more effort discussing it than it is actually worth
<inetpro> I think we should be fine for now
<nuvolari> +1
<Kilos> ok im easy move on nuvolari 
<charl_> +1
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed nick registration not a requirement for the time being
<Maaz> Agreed: nick registration not a requirement for the time being
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<nuvolari> hmm, I missed the first DLUG meeting :(
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: did you go?
<nuvolari> hello spinza 
<kbmonkey> Missed it as well nuvolari 
<nuvolari> meh. Next time
<nuvolari> anyone having events to share?
<nuvolari> this seems like a dead spot this month
<maiatoday> We can start thinking about a release party, Trusty is an LTS so maybe it would be fun to have another party. The release date is 17 April.
<maiatoday> Also there was a presentation at Monash, I saw on the mailing list. 
<inetpro> looking further ahead, we've had talks today of ideas to arrange SFD at the Gautrain station in Pretoria this year
<nuvolari> ooh, not too far away!
<maiatoday> look here for upcoming possible events http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<inetpro> SFD happens on the 20th September 2014
<inetpro> for those of you who might want to be part of that planning, please talk to Karl Fisher
<nuvolari> ok, nothing more on events?
<kbmonkey> no nothing from this side
<nuvolari> ok, moving along
<nuvolari> seems like people are drifting off
<superfly> nothing that I know (or can think) of
<inetpro> oh there is of course also HFD
<kbmonkey> yes sorry, this fever is making me dozie
<nuvolari> HFD?
<inetpro> Hardware Freedom Day on 15 March
<inetpro> never seen this before but it could be interesting
<charl_> haven't heard of it but this is a good topic right now post-nsa
<nuvolari> there's been some active house4hack posts on G+
<charl_> particularly when it comes to firmware
<nuvolari> loooks interesting!
<inetpro> that happens even before our next meeting
<Kilos> Maaz google hardware freedom day
<Maaz> Kilos: "Hardware Freedom Day - Home" http://www.hfday.org/ :: "Hardware Freedom Day - About HFD" http://www.hfday.org/hfd :: "Hardware Freedom Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_Freedom_Day :: "Hardware Freedom Day" http://www.hardwarefreedomday.org/ :: "Hardware Freedom Day (hardwarefreedom) on Twitter"
<Maaz> https://twitter.com/hardwarefreedom :: "Digital Freedom Foundation - Announcing Hardware Freedom Day ..." …
<nuvolari> ok, I'm going to skip the next 2 topics. Is everyone OK with that? Unless there is something someone wants to discuss around them (The Current state of Interent in South Africa - Continued, and Ways to help the Ubuntu Community)
<nuvolari> the latter was requested by eyesonly, who is not around
 * inetpro has nothing to add for now
<maiatoday> I am ok with that
<Kilos> he hasnt been back since suggesting that nuvolari 
<Kilos> write it off
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> ok
<nuvolari> :-/ we need to keep people here
<superfly> yep, you can skip
<nuvolari> maybe we should ask new people what they want to see in here
<kbmonkey> it will be interesting to find out what laptops are available with free firmwares
<Kilos> i dont know what happened to him
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<nuvolari> Anything from anyone? 
<nuvolari> random topic
<nuvolari> for laughs
<nuvolari> http://xkcd.com/178/
<Kilos> kbmonkey why you been so scarce
<maiatoday> ubuntu 6.10 no less :)
<kbmonkey> Kilos, because I am like a desert flower?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> grrrr
<nuvolari> lol... "I have found the perfect phrase for condescendingly dismissing anything: 'Have you seen the new Ubuntu release?', 'Nah, I'm not really into Pokémon'" :P
<nuvolari> ok, nearing the end
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<kbmonkey> ubuntu 14.04 pika pickachu?
<nuvolari> lol!
<nuvolari> +1 kbmonkey 
<charl_> let's face it any name is better than saucy salamander
<Kilos> inetpro Maaz needs updating with ubuntu releases
<charl_> when i saw the name of the current ubuntu release i got grossed out immediately
<kbmonkey> I'd tell a linux joke but my brain is on low gear. 
<nuvolari> Something fishy?
<nuvolari> wb magespawn 
<charl_> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> I'm around for the next meeting
<inetpro> Kilos: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<magespawn> fastest meeting i have ever had
<nuvolari> so... if you're still happy with me, I'm up for it :)
<magespawn> was like 10 minutes
<magespawn> +1
<maiatoday> you are doing a good job nuvolari I vote for you
<inetpro> +1 for nuvolari
<Kilos> no man inetpro maaz needs the info
<nuvolari> okies
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, I be on standby for chair
<Kilos> ty nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Chair for next meeting: ~johanmynhardt
<Maaz> Agreed: Chair for next meeting: ~johanmynhardt
<Golynx> +1 cent
<kbmonkey> +1 tiekkie
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Chair standby: ~kbmonkey
<Maaz> Agreed: Chair standby: ~kbmonkey
<inetpro> after next meeting kbmonkey or any other brave soul can take the hot seat 
<kbmonkey> thank you nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Next meeting: Tuesday, March 25, 2014
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting: Tuesday, March 25, 2014
<Kilos> kbmonkey start warming up then
<nuvolari> maaz: agreed next meeting agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/743/detail/
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/743/detail/
<kbmonkey> Kilos, Im going to warm up with some med lemon right now
<Kilos> the job belongs to you two
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing
<kbmonkey> sir yes sir
<nuvolari> Thank you for coming along everyone
<Kilos> hope you get well soon kbmonkey 
<maiatoday> hope you feel better kbmonkey
<maiatoday> thanks for chairing nuvolari
<nuvolari> your attendance is valued highly 
<inetpro> nuvolari: thanks for another well organised meeting
<Kilos> ty for being here maiatoday 
<nuvolari> The community needs people to participate
<nuvolari> we can't do it always and all the time, but every little bit helps
<maiatoday> np thanks everyone else for being here
<Kilos> we miss you you know
<nuvolari> So thank you all for your time and help!
<nuvolari> You're welcome inetpro, and maiatoday :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-02-25-18-32-23.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-02-25-18-32-23.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-02-25-18-32-23.html
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you must put a shock collar on me to get me on irc more often hey?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill keep mailing you
 * kbmonkey thumbs up
<charl_> night all
<kbmonkey> thanks nuvolari and maiatoday 
<nuvolari> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/728/detail/ updated with minutes
<superfly> thanks nuvolari
<superfly> and maiatoday
<nuvolari> next meeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/743/detail/
<nuvolari> you're welcome kbmonkey  and superfly 
<nuvolari> Maaz: next.meeting
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.next
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.next is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/716/detail/
<Kilos> sorry
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget meeting.next
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<kbmonkey> wb Kilos 
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.next is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/743/detail/
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'll remember that
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> superfly i forget, spaces are better right, and 4 is the correct number?
<kbmonkey> all the devs but me left work, a lot of workload & cant take sick days. Im off to get some rest, thanks all for a great meeting!
<superfly> magespawn: that is correct
<Kilos> night kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ty for attending
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> woops
<Kilos> night magespawn you also crashing?
<magespawn> good night kbmonkey 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> no
<kbmonkey> thanks :]
<Golynx> when last was Jonathan Carter here ? google is alive with the guy lol
<superfly> Golynx: he's around at times.
<Kilos> is that the spark superfly 
<Golynx> superfly: ok
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<magespawn> busy doing cs50 on edex
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> Golynx: anything in particular?
<Golynx> superfly: someone mentioned highvoltage as the creator of the channel, so i googled him a bit
<superfly> ah, OK
<superfly> he's come a long way...
<Golynx> cool guy, loves the free software world
<inetpro> nuvolari: that meeting agenda's date is incorrect
<nuvolari> :O which one inetpro ?
<inetpro> Maaz: meeting.next
<Maaz> inetpro: meeting.next is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/743/detail/
<inetpro> nuvolari: that ^^ one
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> yikes!
<nuvolari> I see
<inetpro> surely 24 Feb was yesterday?
<inetpro> like going forward to the past
<maiatoday> thanks all, g'night all
<Kilos> night maia
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> there, I fixed it
<inetpro> ty
<Kilos> i think we had a lekker meeting hey guys?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 25 March 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1ppMWRd || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<nuvolari> definitief oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> net my interwebbe wat haakerig is
<nuvolari> ek tik nou al die 3de lyn en die eerste een het nog nie mooi gestuur nie
<Kilos> dankie vir die goeie stoel werk seun
<Kilos> ai!
<chaser2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9b2-mchamg
<magespawn> i am also off for now, good night all
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<chaser2> gn
<Kilos> see you tomorrow chaser2 
<chaser2> not tom but some time soon
<Kilos> cool
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-26
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi bduk1 Spekko jabberwocky93 
<Kilos> lo drussell hows davey
<jabberwocky93> good morning Kilos, how'd the meeting go?
 * jabberwocky93 only got back at 22:30
<Kilos> went well ty
 * Squirm pops in
<Squirm> hey
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Squirm, Kilos 
<nuvolari> er, oom Kilos, Squirm 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> and jabberwocky93 
<Kilos> lol
 * Squirm kicks nuvolari 
<nuvolari> ow
<nuvolari> :-/
 * nuvolari pulls out Squirm kierie from under him
<jabberwocky93> hi nuvolari
<Squirm> you called me old :/
<Squirm> no offence Kilos :)
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> now now children
<jabberwocky93> I see the logs' time stamps are in the GMT time zone
<jabberwocky93> hi bduk1
<Kilos> ya dunno why that is
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Squirm> it'll probably be a setting
<Kilos> Maaz largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Kilos?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay :-)
<Spekko> morning morning
<not_found> morning all... have a good meeting?
<Kilos> hi not_found yes ty
<not_found> good to hear :)
<not_found> all well in za land uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes ty not_found all good here and there?
<not_found> always good thanks :) 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> no man dont say that. sometimes you sicker too same as peeps that eat normal food
<not_found> being sick doesn't mean it is going bad does it :p
<not_found> just mean I am a little baby 
<not_found> *means
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you at work?
<not_found> yup
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :)
 * not_found will be back
<Private_User> morning people
<Kilos> hi Private_User wb
<Kilos> have you sorted the coin thing
<Private_User> hi Kilos, thanks got your mails but only saw them just now
<Private_User> what is this coin thing you speaking about?
<Kilos> ah i wondered, because you werent at our meeting
<Kilos> join #freenode and ask there for help
<Kilos> they will tell you what is causing them to ban you
<Private_User> ok cool thanks let me join now
<Vince-0> !
<Vince-0> back at work whoot
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> oh my
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> and everyone else
<drussell> Kilos: yo!
<Private_User> hi Golynx
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<Private_User> you mean good afternoon, hi inetpro
<Private_User> :D
<inetpro> oops, I guess
<inetpro> hi Private_User
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> feels like the time running away with me again today
<Kilos> always, the older you get the faster it runs
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Golynx> hi inetpro
<Private_User> wb Golynx
<Golynx> ty
<inetpro> hi Golynx
<inetpro> Golynx: so you are using lynx?
<Kilos> hes an opera person
<inetpro> Kilos: but he's telling us to go lynx 
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> inetpro: i never used that browser
<Kilos> clever
 * inetpro loves lynx
<Golynx> lynx is my fav animal :)
<Golynx> lol
<inetpro> used lynx for many years to dynamically dump the corporate online telephone directory to text file each time it was updated in order to use grep to find a user's phone number
<inetpro> now you remind me of those days each time I see Golynx
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> ah i see :)
<inetpro> had nice aliases like teldiff, teldump and telgrep
<inetpro> simple but magic power at the click of a button
<inetpro> hmm...
<GoGinger> my fav pet name :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> man that sounds way olde schoole
<inetpro> GoGinger: you don't have to change your nick now man :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: still beats any other slow browser based solution
<GoGinger> inetpro: i dont wana disturb your thought processes lol
<inetpro> only problem is that they stopped using the online system and now only use AD
 * inetpro should actually write a script to extract the info from AD
<inetpro> one day
<GoGinger> hmm freenode not adding this nick to user group :/
<Golynx> One sperm has 37.5MB of DNA information in it. That means a normal ejaculation represents a data transfer of "1587GB" in about 3 seconds. @MorningLiveSABC lol
 * Golynx never knew his thrown away so many millions of harddrives :D
<Private_User> lol @ Golynx
<tumbleweed> there's a lot of redundancy in that data
<inetpro> you guys are out of line
 * Golynx goes to sit in the corner for 3 hours
<inetpro> wb not_found
<not_found> o/ inetpro , thanks :)
<not_found> inetpro anyway to mute groups in telegram?
<inetpro> click in the top right-hand corner
<inetpro> you'll see a profile of the group with the option where you can switch notifications off
<not_found> ah cool... not near my phone as I am at work but was wondering because I could hear it chime away last night after I was in bed ;p
<not_found> thanks :)
<inetpro> in fact you can even set a unique sound for the group
 * inetpro starting to like Telegram
<inetpro> it's not perfect but I haven't found anything better
<inetpro> IRC still remains the best environment for communication in a group
<inetpro> Telegram has most definitely lifted the pace of innovation once again
<tumbleweed> inetpro: telegram's security isn't significantly better than anything else
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I agree
<inetpro> privacy is also still a major concern
<inetpro> tumbleweed: let's say at this stage I can suggest Telegram as a better, more secure yet still easy to use solution for somebody who has been using whatsapp on a regular basis
<not_found> and if everyone you want to communicate decides to switch you will be good to go... else, er... :p
<not_found> *communicate with 
<tumbleweed> I'd consider it more just an "open alternative to whatsapp"
<inetpro> I can buy that
 * not_found is off again...
<inetpro> tumbleweed: but you have to admit there are definite and clear improvements over whatsapp's offering
<tumbleweed> probably
<tumbleweed> I don't know much about the whatsapp protocol (partly because they like it that way, but it has been well reverse engineered)
<Kilos> hi Kirill_Rus 
<soundsearcher> inetpro, gaan gopu huistoe
<soundsearcher> gou ook
<soundsearcher> groot boem boems
<soundsearcher> haai ek praat man
<soundsearcher> ai! die van der merwes
 * Golynx returns from the corner
<Kilos> hi SCR1845-6357A 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<SCR1845-6357A> Thank you, Kilos
<Golynx> hi SCR1845-6357A
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Golynx> i should use that for my password someday
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> whew
<SCR1845-6357A> hi Golynx and Vince-0 too
<Vince-0> surp
<Private_User> lol @ Golynx, I will take note of that for someday I might wanna hack you...bwhahahaha
<SCR1845-6357A> feel free to do it Golynx lol
<Private_User> *wishes he knew how to hack people*
<Golynx> ty SCR1845-6357A , it sure looks like a strong one 
<Golynx> Private_User: you will have to find out which account i use it on :D 
<Private_User> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<Golynx> ya , it aint easy to hack someone, usually takes a human about a million years lol
<Private_User> or a few minutes depending in their strength and how big the blade is :p
<Golynx> lol 
<SCR1845-6357A> god and love are the most common passwords, says the movie "hackers"
<Vince-0> and 1234
<SCR1845-6357A> right
<SCR1845-6357A> I never understood the silly idea of mail companies' security question
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> actually there was a ranking on passwords they even had it on the news that the new 1 was changed but I cannot remember which one it was
<SCR1845-6357A> so, you may put your mothers name, which quite a lot of can know of
<SCR1845-6357A> lot of people*
<Vince-0> mother's maiden name
<Vince-0> first school, first pet
<Vince-0> and you'd need access to the mail account associated
<Vince-0> and phone number in the case of 2 factor auth
<Vince-0> anywayz - back to work!
<Golynx> Sadly there is many websites and programs that still functions on 5 -10 year old technology. It is them that give the I.T security world a bad name
<Private_User> actually Vince-0 I have seen many organisations asking these security questions to reset your password especially when you do it online and yet most people who are close to you and sometimes even people who hate you will know these answers
<Golynx> Private_User: i agree . Aspecially if you throw open your whole existence on social media
<Private_User> lol yeah
<Kilos> SCR1845-6357A tell us a bit about yourself
<Kilos> like what you do and what os you use etc
<Private_User> yeah and how did you find #ubuntu-za
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<SCR1845-6357A> I'm at debian 7, and found this chatroom by random typing
<SCR1845-6357A> little else can be said
<SCR1845-6357A> I've used ubuntu in the past, but never gone beyond user experience
<Private_User> excellent, welcome to #ubuntu-za :D
<Private_User> ...wait hang on, thats Kilos line...sorry Kilos
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> wait i catch up quick
<Kilos> ah thats good SCR1845-6357A superfly uses debian kde
<Kilos> we have all flavour peeps here
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<SCR1845-6357A> :) you're all so warm
<Kilos> this is the friendlish community channel of all
<Kilos> we try help anyone with linux problems
<Kilos> oh and convert windows peeps to ubuntu as well
<Kilos> hehe
<SCR1845-6357A> that's excellent, ubuntu is nowadays the first door into linux for most of them
<SCR1845-6357A> in regard to last version, I have to say though, that I did not like the idea of the lateral bar as defaut, so last time I had to swich to "fallback" mode
<SCR1845-6357A> it looks too tablet-oriented, just like windows 8
<Kilos> im  still on 12.04. didnt enjoy all the eye candy on 13.10
<Kilos> and also use kubuntu
<SCR1845-6357A> is it there a way to install gnome 2?
<Kilos> kde takes some getting used to but great once you understand the basics
<Kilos> i think the only way is to install mate
<charl_> gnome classic ?
<Kilos> that still uses gnome2 i think
<charl_> SCR1845-6357A: glad to have you here but what about picking a more normal nickname ? :)
<SCR1845-6357A> that's it charl
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<SCR1845-6357A> i'll probably get tired of it someday anyway
<Private_User> charl_: you afraid people gonna find out that that's your current password...LOL
<Kilos> was eating didnt see you come in
<charl_> hi Kilos :)
<charl_> Private_User: lol !!
<charl_> SCR1845-6357A: intersting ... i'm not going to ask how you came up with it then :)
<charl_> SCR1845-6357A: you from spain ?
<SCR1845-6357A> hehe good eye charl_ !
<charl_> never been to spain myself but i was plannig on going to valencia sometime this spring
<charl_> to the Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe
<SCR1845-6357A> and now you're living in s africa?
<charl_> brb
<soundsearcher> na he is in the netherlands somewhere
<Kilos> hey guys what is the command to fix broken packages again please
<Kilos> ive told ian sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> but there is an apt one too i think with --fix-broken at the end
<Kilos> hi smile
<charl_> hi smile 
<Kilos> charl_ answer?
<Kilos> apt-get install --fix-broken
<charl_> dpkg-reconfigure ?
<charl_> yeah -f for mising dependencies
<Kilos> i have it saved somewhere but when you need something its always hidden
<charl_> on apt-get
<Kilos> full command please
<charl_> apt-get -f
<Kilos> he has kde running with lotsa broken packages
<charl_> or no sorry apt-get install -f
<Kilos> aha ty
<charl_> sorry i was eating with one hand so was typing with the other
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> ty
<charl_> SCR1845-6357A: yes as kilos pointed out i live in NL
<charl_> and smile lives in BE, our southern neighbours :)
<charl_> have a good evening all
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> !
<inetpro> hmm
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you forgot your 3 dots
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> .
<inetpro> + ..---
<plustwo> o/
<inetpro> lol
 * plustwo just missed him
<inetpro> hi plustwo
<plustwo> io
<inetpro> how are you this evening?
<plustwo> very good thanks inetpro, how do you do?
<inetpro> wat maak jy hierdie tyd van die aand op die strand?
<plustwo> learning vSphere
<inetpro> cool
<plustwo> a bit hectic topic
<inetpro> klink interessant
<plustwo> CBT nuggets and ebook "Mastering vSphere 5"
<inetpro> yikes!
 * plustwo crawls to bed. tired.
<plustwo> nite inetpro
<inetpro> good idea
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-27
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi Squirm nuvolari and others
<Kilos> Maaz see superfly
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 11 hours, 55 minutes and 41 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-02-26 09:30:54 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-02-26 13:20:36 PST
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> who_da_fly morning, what broke?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<bduk1> More aaaalmal
<bduk1> Ish Uncle Kilos  english or afrikaans please
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats german
<Kilos> clever bot hey
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Kilos> bduk1 waar is mazal?
<Spekko> goodmorning Kilos
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 
<Kilos> all 93 of you
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, Squirm, Spekko, jabberwocky93, bduk1 
<Spekko> good morning nuvolari
<Squirm> morning all
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee largest
<Maaz> Squirm: Sorry...
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Squirm> Maaz: yes
<Maaz> Well then Squirm Please be patient!
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Maaz: You don,t get a botsnack for your attitude
<Maaz> thanks, Squirm
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Squirm when you got time , anytime , no rush please try get that site fixed so QA can google properly
<jabberwocky93> mornings all
<Kilos> you said you gotta write them a letter or something
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> jabberwocky93: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Squirm> Kilos: I thought it was?
<Kilos> it googles a coupla times then gets that dont agree with me attitude again
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: caffeinate me please!
<Maaz> jabberwocky93: Sorry...
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<jabberwocky93> morning Xethron, if you check laravel you can see me talking to a bot (coffee is on it's way)
<bduk1> I'm talking about this "who_da_fly morning, what broke?" oom Kilos . Mazal is still on leave he should be back on Monday.
<Kilos> bduk1 ? thats all english
<bduk1> ok still don't know what it mean Kilos 
<Kilos> thats saying morning to who_da_fly  and asking him why his server crashed
<bduk1> ok was a bit lost there
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> o/ uncle Kilos 
<bduk1> hi not_found , can we help?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good morning
<not_found> I doubt it bduk1 
<not_found> o/ inetpro 
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<bduk1> We can try
 * not_found tries to think of something he needs assistance with...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> making moneyyyyy
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy :-)
<not_found> yes, I would  like some assistance in making more money please :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :-)
<bduk1> not_found: with a nick like that i thought you realy need help with something specific now you are bussy to thumbsuck here. If you want more money work harder. 
<ThatGraemeGuy> work smarter, not harder
<Kilos> haha yeah, steal from the rich , not the poor
<not_found> bduk1 <3
<not_found> big picture incoming , if you don't have the data don't click it >.> - https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-FKBVF51dumA/Uwhsb12Kt0I/AAAAAAAACsI/ySHdqnR9lo8/w1278-h959-no/IMG_20140222_132143.jpg
<Kilos> ty for the warning not_found . i got 50m to last till saterday am
<bduk1> Now i know what your cat is lookin for not_found 
<not_found> a bigger bucket?
<Kilos> tell me about the pic
<bduk1> no a better bed
<not_found> just our black cat in a shallow bucket :p
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> lol
<bduk1> or a bath?
<bduk1> Is not_found the cat's name?
<not_found> nope, the cat is named Nyte
<bduk1> ok
<not_found> unless it is the cat actually chatting in IRC right now and he is trying to fool you... hmmm
<not_found> I see I have two more... again they are big
<not_found> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-otl6dsMjQ5s/UwhsSerqfrI/AAAAAAAACr8/k_MnfDpa-vA/w1278-h959-no/IMG_20140222_132136.jpg  [11:04:45]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dSRNbAYZoPw/UwhshfwFZ9I/AAAAAAAACsU/BnxqV2N7HnE/w1278-h959-no/IMG_20140222_132147.jpg 
<Golynx> O/
<not_found> alo
<Kilos> hi Golynx Vince-0 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<bduk1> not_found: I think your cat curse my pc to reboot not talking to you anymore
<Golynx> hi bduk1
<Golynx> bduk1: you should tell liewe heksie her cat was not_found
<Kilos> oh my
<Vince-0> Haai
<Golynx> strange on Xfce my fan is calm , but on Xubuntu my fan goes crazy lol
<Golynx> hmm i better be quiet. excuse me.
<magespawn> good morning
<Golynx> hello
<Vince-0> xfce is the bizniz
<alphaguyy> hello to u too
<Kilos> hi alphaguyy 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi SCR1845-6357A 
<Kilos> hi magespawn Wraz 
<SCR1845-6357A> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hows the rain in spain
<Kilos> mainly down the drain?
<SCR1845-6357A> hehe it's imminent
<SCR1845-6357A> how's the wheater where you live?
<Kilos> sunny with clouds
<Kilos> had a storm and bit of rain last night
<SCR1845-6357A> good, agriculture always thanks it
<Kilos> yeah
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> oh my here we go again
<Kilos> inetpro thats what the follow up to the fly questionaire was supposed to be
<Kilos> how do we improve the net
<Kilos> like where do we start kicking butt
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz and grandpa
<Maaz> ai! Kilos headache again?
<Kilos> wb Xethron_ 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hows magespawn doing today?
<magespawn> good and you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> hi Private_User drussell 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<drussell> Kilos: hey
<Kilos> wbb
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Private_User> afternoon charl_
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<charl_> how's it going
<Private_User> not too bad and yourself
<Golynx> if (isset($charl_ && $Private_User)) { echo "Good afternoon!"; } 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Golynx> oops!
<Golynx> Hi charl_
<Private_User> lol @ Golynx, was that your dude or is your IRC client not doing what you wanting it to do?
<Golynx> Hi Private_User
<Private_User> Hi Golynx
<Golynx> Private_User: its me 
<Golynx> just php clouding my brain lol
<Private_User> yeah I had those days where you actually dream that you are coding stuff, but now I have not touched coding anything in so long I am not sure if I remember how
<Golynx> yeah your right the stuff consumes your everyday existance, gotta take a break sometimes else it will burn you out.
<Golynx> you will get the hang of it again when you do it . 
<Vince-0> its a lifestyle
<Vince-0> being a geek is a lifestyle, so is programming
<charl_> something doesn't look right there, i would say it should be isset($charl) && isset($Private_User)
<charl_> the result of an && would always be "set" right?
<charl_> (not sure if php sees it that way, just thinking out of principle)
<Golynx> haha good work charl_ , i made a few errors to see if someone will pick it up lol
<Golynx> also variables in php should not start with caps like $Private_User should be $private_User :)
<charl_> Golynx: that is only by convention and is not enforced
<charl_> so it's not an "error"
<charl_> what are the other errors, i don't see any
<Golynx> hmm , then i've been reading the wrong books  :| 
<Private_User> do you guys do alot of development? I need to get back at it but issues is I do not know what app or type of web app to develop just to get me back into it. I could start from the beginning again with the Hello World program, what do you guys suggest?
<charl_> Golynx: http://www.php.net/manual/en/language.variables.basics.php
<charl_> Variables in PHP are represented by a dollar sign followed by the name of the variable. The variable name is case-sensitive. 
<charl_> Variable names follow the same rules as other labels in PHP. A valid variable name starts with a letter or underscore, followed by any number of letters, numbers, or underscores. As a regular expression, it would be expressed thus: '[a-zA-Z_\x7f-\xff][a-zA-Z0-9_\x7f-\xff]*' 
<charl_> in other words, variables that start with an uppercase character is totally valid
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> that reminds me of something I read yesterday, the only software without any backdoor access is the Hello World program or something like that, I probably messed it up but was funny when I read it
<Golynx> charl_: yeah your right thanks 
<charl_> Golynx: but also read http://git.php.net/?p=php-src.git;a=blob_plain;f=CODING_STANDARDS;hb=HEAD
<charl_> 5.  Variable names should be in lowercase.  Use underscores to separate
<charl_> between words.
<Golynx> haha no need to rub it in :D
<charl_> no i am finding this out for myself now, i am not a php person
<Private_User> lol
<charl_> we have some php applications that need maintenance from time to time
<charl_> so i just like to know what needs to be done "in case" but i stay the heck away from php for any real project
<Golynx> charl: oh , i've been in pythn for a while making pygames , so like Private_User i need a memory refresh of php again
<charl_> Golynx: same here i usually stick to a combination of java and python too
<Golynx> python*
<Golynx> ah nice
<charl_> Private_User: there are tons of "programming school" sites now with basic things
<charl_> Private_User: afaik shannon morse is also doing one now... lemme try and find it for you
<Golynx> when you do multiple programming languages at once its good to have google and the reference manuals on speed dial
<charl_> Private_User: there you go: http://twit.tv/code
<Private_User> cool stuff thanks charl_ I really need to be able to get back into it quickly then I can actually start doing some real development with some confidence
<Golynx> Private_User: lol @ hello world's backdoor 
<Private_User> used to be able to do this stuff with ease previously but that was years ago and have not touched it for so long kinda forgotten alot but am sure if I get back to basics first maybe it will come back to me quicker and quicker as I go along
<charl_> Golynx: yes i find exactly the same, but usually i find "how to do x y and z in language a b and c" quite easy to google and then find on stack overflow
<charl_> some things actually turn out to be very easy in some languages and very hard or messy in others
<charl_> if you're used to python's powerful constructions it's easy to get frustrated with other languages
<charl_> but at the end of the day there is always some way
<charl_> brb need to get some fresh air :)
<Golynx> charl_ : i agree :)
<Golynx> Private_User: i'm sure you still know the basic logical structure of programming like, if statements and loops. Those things are hard to forget. Good luck!
<Golynx> wb not_found
<Private_User> Golynx: yeah that I do its a matter of trying the remember the actual coding structure for a specific language.
<not_found> alo again
<not_found> thanks Golynx 
<Private_User> but which languages you thinks is quite common out there now or going to be very common soon?
<Private_User> sup not_found
<not_found> not much, yourself Private_User ?
<Private_User> will be better to learn that first then learn the others I am supposed to know
<Private_User> not_found: same here dude, same here
<Golynx> Private_User: ya its mostly the syntax thats different , like python got a clean if var == var2: , and php got if ($var == $var2) { . Most of the logic is similar across languages 
<Golynx> Well python is the easiest t start learning from i think
<Golynx> javascript , php, c++ etc all got the dirty braces look lol
 * not_found has been eyeing Python for ages now... I can write a mean "Hello World" and not much else :p
<Private_User> yep so I am sure I will start to pick it up quick but whats needed to know at the moment
<Private_User> lol @ Golynx
<Private_User> yeah not_found if clients were looking for an hello world program I would be like which language do you need it in...
<Private_User> lol
<not_found> :D
<Private_User> brb
<Golynx> I started with http://inventwithpython.com a few years back. I think the best way to start learning programming is by creating games, that way it will be fun and not so nuch a hair pulling experience :p
<Golynx> lol not_found
<not_found> I downloaded those books about a month ago... not sure why I didn't start them :/
<not_found> oh yes, because I procrastinate... 
<not_found> :p
<Golynx> not_found lol , then you got to eat it one piece at a time
<Golynx> one gets very hyped up when you see your little game created in terminal finally finished . Then you start wanting to add some new features to it. 
<not_found> I had a look again... the style of teaching was a bit odd to me too... put me off of it a bit
<Golynx> i think they explain it well , aspecially showing boxes with stuff in them that represents variables
 * not_found will have another go this coming night shift
<Golynx> you got to start from the IDLE gui enterpreter for python though, then move on to creating code in files for your programs 
<Golynx> ah thats good, its something to do as a hobby in your free time, so not much pressure there :)
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos apparently my connection timed out or something
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> *sigh* freenode
<not_found> long day superfly ?
<superfly> not_found: always busy
<not_found> that is not a bad thing always ... except if always includes week-ends... then it is sad
<magespawn> hey all
<magespawn> i am busy doing cs50 with edex at the moment
<magespawn> it is an introduction to computer science
<not_found> cool\
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey charl
<charl_> did you manage with that cisco router ?
<magespawn> i managed to log into it and reset it to factory defaults but have not tried anything else yet
<charl_> does the web interface work now ?
<magespawn> no not yet, from what i have been reading, that looks like you have to specifially enable it first in the console
<magespawn> specifically 
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<charl_> magespawn: ah that makes sense actually
<charl_> magespawn: you don't want something like that enabled by default
<magespawn> funny how most of the default access methods on home equipment is not on more 'advanced' equipment
<charl_> magespawn: it's probably all related to the trade-off between usability and security
<charl_> magespawn: for home equipment usability is often favoured above security because then the average user starts complaining that it's too difficult to use
<charl_> it's the same as having default passwords on everything, it also makes it easier for the service desk to help customers
<charl_> "what is my password i don't know my password" ok fine here it's probably the default password and it works
<nuvolari> o/ 
<nuvolari> anyone around using glusterfs?
<nuvolari> I'm troubleshooting an issue where it appears that file handles are lost 
<nuvolari> I blame SVN
<Kilos> Maaz: ohi superfly, glad you back
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> just hunted me sick to find why my shift+3 was a pond sign instead of a hash
<Kilos> cant join any channels without a hash
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz: shup
<Maaz> Shup yourself oh noisy one
<superfly> *pound
<Kilos> oh ya that thing sorry
<Golynx> wb Kilos
<Golynx> opera irc dont need # sign 
<Golynx> hi superfly
<superfly> hi Golynx
<Kilos> i use konversation
<Kilos> ty for the wb
<Golynx> np
<Kilos> only missing bell.ogg
<magespawn> charl_, that is too true
<magespawn> when i first started here all the routers and other wireless equipment were on default passwords
<inetpro> so Kilos did you find your way back to the hash?
<Kilos> yeah was a major job on kde man
<Kilos> but now i know again till next time
<Kilos> dunno how that pommy keyboard got in here
<Kilos> dug too many dubbeltjies yesterday
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> \join #windows
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> that was random
<Kilos> eeek
<magespawn> sorry slash going the wrong way
<Kilos> only a ##windows
<magespawn> yup 
<Kilos> asked them why i got one of their keyboard layouts and they sang back to me
<Kilos> WE are the champions
<theblazehen> hey guys
<Kilos> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1crcLe8SBCoEK6cPrlM_jbp5f-txIxdhEVDrdv7XwYHI/edit?usp=sharing anyone mind looking over this?
<magespawn> sure 
<theblazehen> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> seems fine, could be a very long research project
<theblazehen> yeah, I know
<theblazehen> but fun
<magespawn> indeed, would you run the simulated universe in a program?
<theblazehen> yeah
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> hey Golynx 
<Golynx> does'nt one need some serious computing power for something like that
<theblazehen> Golynx, not really \, if it's small scale
<magespawn> serious programming skills too
<theblazehen> eg. only a few thousand cells
<theblazehen> magespawn, there are already programs, and libraries available :)
<Golynx> oh ok makes sense
<Golynx> ya true magespawn
<magespawn> ah well then seems like it is all a go 
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<charl_> hi Tonberry_ 
<theblazehen> hey charl_ 
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> toods magespawn
<Kilos> me wbb too
<samkelo> hell Saffaz!!!!! Any cricket fans in this room?
<Kilos> hi samkelo 
<samkelo> 8ta Kilos
<samkelo> hwzit?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<samkelo> I'm good
<samkelo> r u in RSA?
<Kilos> yes in Pta
<samkelo> grt
<samkelo> I am so excited about the SA v.s AUS game..this weekend, it it was possible I would be in attendance at Newlands
<Kilos> lol
<samkelo> I am trying to root my phone on the linux enviroment but I am unable to do so
<samkelo> do u, perhaps have some tech know-how
<Kilos> nothing about fones
<theblazehen> samkelo, which phone?
<Kilos> but state what you are trying to do and wait maybe someone else has an idea
<theblazehen> Kilos, like me? lol
<Kilos> lol ya
<samkelo> Prestigio PAP3540...running Android 4.1.1
<theblazehen> Having problems?
<theblazehen> I haven't used any of the new Androids :(
<samkelo> its not that I am having problems with it...
<samkelo> I just do not like the restrictions that come with these phones....
<theblazehen> meant if you having problems rooting it
 * Trixar_za looks questioningly at Squirm
<Trixar_za> Either your dad as at it again or you're feeling lonely :P
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za SnowyZA 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Golynx> hi Trixar_za
<Golynx> hi SnowyZA
<Trixar_za> Hey Golynx
<Trixar_za> http://sinfest.net/comikaze/comics/2014-02-27.gif
<Golynx> Trixar_za: err whats that about? 
<Golynx> wb charl_
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> thanks :)
<Golynx> yw
<charl_> looking at https://appear.in/
<charl_> i want to test it with my mom when she gets home later
<charl_> html5 ftw :)
<Golynx> oh thought it was another skype clone, but looks great :)
<Golynx> yeah html5 rocks
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<Golynx> actually websockets are awesome
<Golynx> wb theblazehen
<theblazehen> hey charl_ Golynx 
<charl_> hmmm seems to have crashed my browser now :(
<Squirm> lol Trixar_za 
<Squirm> I haven't used it since my net speed increased
<Squirm> which was about 2 months ago
<Kilos> sigh, all the new peeps ran away
<charl_> tourists Kilos that's normal
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> i mean how many years have people like us all been around
<charl_> still the same group mostly
<Kilos> i been here since 8.10
<charl_> 2008? same here more or less
<charl_> although i've always been an on-off user :)
<charl_> i used to travel a lot so used to spend long time off irc
<Kilos> ah
<theblazehen> http://terriblerealestateagentphotos.com 
<Kilos> were you here when i was still blogging?
<charl_> i think so, i might have missed some stuff though
<charl_> the last two years i've held a stable full-time job so i have been more consistent
<Kilos> hi SCR1845-6357A 
<charl_> hi SCR1845-6357A 
<Kilos> get e lekker nick man , thats a terrible one
<Golynx> hi SCR1845-6357A
<Kilos> oh ya no lekker word in spanish
<charl_> no me gusta
<Golynx> Kilos his my password reminder :p
<charl_> that's about the only spanish i know :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> are spanish and mexican far apart?
<Golynx> latin american i think are mexicans
<Golynx> so are brazilians i think
<charl_> afaik most of south and central america speaks primarily spanish
<Kilos> didnt the spanish go kill the 
<Kilos> um
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> aztecs
<charl_> no i think the aztecs were long gone already by the time the spanish arrived
<Kilos> oh
<Golynx> Spanish kings ktook over the inca dybasty in South america
<charl_> the spanish invaded the netherlands once or twice but they developed chest problems with our climate
<Kilos> so isnt that place near mexico
<Golynx> dynasty*
<Kilos> so hell understand things like buenos dias muchacho
<Golynx> but those early south americans were brutal. they built pyramids and sacrifised alot of people for there gods
<Kilos> yeah
<charl_> sorry Kilos you're right
<charl_> The Aztec /ˈæztɛk/[1] people were certain ethnic groups of central Mexico, particularly those groups who spoke the Nahuatl language and who dominated large parts of Mesoamerica from the 14th to 16th centuries.
<Kilos> about what
<Golynx> nice one Kilos
<charl_> taken from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aztec
<Kilos> i cant google till saterday
<theblazehen> Kilos, where you at that you don't get ADSL? A farm, right?
<Golynx> yeah the Aztechs thanks charl_
<Kilos> yeah small holding
<charl_> it was indeed the spanish that lead to their demise
<charl_> reading the rest of the article ...
<theblazehen> Kilos, wondering if other people nearby might wanna start up a WiFi mesh network?
<Kilos> no one very near theblazehen 
<Kilos> 1/2k
<theblazehen> Kilos, hmm, would be expensive then :(
<theblazehen> magespawn could help with prices, but at least a few grand
<Kilos> i have asked telkom if theyll put wifi at their tower here but still waiting for feedback
<theblazehen> kk
<theblazehen> night guys
<charl_> night theblazehen 
<Kilos> night theblazehen 
<charl_> ok i'm off too
<charl_> ciao
<Kilos> cheers char
<Kilos> grrr
<theblazehen> Kilos, grrrr?
<Kilos> the sound a lion makes
<Kilos> when angry
<Golynx> lol
<theblazehen> ah, lol. Why?
<Kilos> he was off before i finished typing
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> oh, so your autocomplete also failed then
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> dont you see chartab
<theblazehen> nope
<theblazehen> maybe it's stripped off by server
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> use xchat and youll see it
<theblazehen> using xchat fork, maybe freenode strips it off
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> here i thought you were all quiet then see modem disconnected
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<SCR1845-6357A> I'm afraid I came too late to greet around
<magespawn> good evening
<SCR1845-6357A> hi there magespawn
<magespawn> nice nick SCR1845-6357A 
<SCR1845-6357A> thanks magespawn
<SCR1845-6357A> ...and unfailable password, they say
<magespawn> how is is unfailable?
<SCR1845-6357A> in the sense that nobody could ever guess it
<inetpro> good evenin
<inetpro> and good night
<SCR1845-6357A> the same for you, inetpro
<magespawn> ahh no need to guess it know though
<magespawn>  good night all
<Private_User> evening people
<Private_User> :D
<Private_User>  guess there are no night owls in here, eveybody sleeping so early
<Private_User> unless you on the night shift working, then, get back to work...
<Private_User> LOL
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-28
<Private_User> good morning all
<Squirm> morning
<spekko_> Hier is n nog n spekko
<spekko_> in die channel
 * jabberwocky93 slaps spekko with a large trout
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> jabberwocky93: I don't think spekko appreciated that :P
<jabberwocky93> heh ^_^
<jabberwocky93> another one bites the dust
<Private_User> morning Squirm
<Private_User> and morning spekko and jabberwocky93
<jabberwocky93> morning oom Kilos?
<Private_User> whois jabberwocky93
<Private_User> oops sorry
<Private_User> my mistake, oom Kilos is not around
<Private_User> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> Private_User: Kilos was last seen 10 hours, 35 minutes and 11 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-02-27 11:30:08 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-02-27 11:30:44 PST
<Spekko> morning Private_User
<jabberwocky93> yeah, thats why I thought you could be him
<Major_User> ATEEENTION
<jabberwocky93> morning Private_User
<Private_User> oh yeah cause that usually Kilos line
<Private_User> LOL
<jabberwocky93> hehe
<jabberwocky93> but just for the record I am I am https://launchpad.net/~willemdreyer
<jabberwocky93> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Private_User> lol ok jabberwocky93
<Private_User> sorry was just curious because of the nick changing
<Major_User> Nick changing ?
<jabberwocky93> no worries, spekko didn't know why his client joined twice so I tried to help
<Private_User> yeah
<Private_User> (7:59:41 AM) jabberwocky93 is now known as spekko
<Private_User> (8:03:09 AM) spekko is now known as jabberwocky93
<Private_User> 8:03:11 AM) spekko_ is now known as Spekko
<jabberwocky93> Major_User: I changed my nick earlier to spekko just after he quit, suspicious acivity
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: seen highvoltage
<Maaz> jabberwocky93: highvoltage was last seen 1 month, 4 days, 12 hours, 22 minutes and 47 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-01-24 09:47:33 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-01-26 10:49:54 PST
<Major_User> jabberwocky93 who authorised this nick change !?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for jabberwocky93!
<jabberwocky93> thanks Maaz
<jabberwocky93> Major_User: spekko asked me
<Spekko> wooops
 * jabberwocky93 slaps spekko with a large trout
 * jabberwocky93 slaps spekko with a large trout
<Private_User> Major_User: Salute :|
 * Spekko torlolololol ol ololol lalalalaaaaaa
<Major_User> Private_User at ease...
<Private_User> :D
<jabberwocky93> spekko is new to IRC
<jabberwocky93> I think he needs to find out what a kline is used for
<jabberwocky93> ^_^
<Spekko> I see..
<Spekko> Naah it's cool
<Spekko> I can take a hit.
<Private_User> lol @ jabberwocky93 I was klined the other day from Freenode, apparently I had some sort of coin client using IRC as a bootstrap or something
<Private_User> but I have no idea what they speaking about
<Private_User> they unbanned me and no issues since
<Private_User> so Spekko, how come you new to IRC?
<Spekko> Private_User I'm not new to IRC, jabebrwocky and I have just been friends for so long, that there's nothing left but hatred and insults.
<Private_User> LOL
 * inetpro gets confused with all the nick changes
<inetpro> good mornings
<jabberwocky93> Spekko is really ugly and stupid so he at lest makes it easy for me
<jabberwocky93> coin client wow that sounds dodge, never read about that before
<jabberwocky93> morning inetpro :
<Spekko> whut?
<Spekko> I'm pretty
<Private_User> good morning inetpro
<Spekko> okay
<Spekko> jabberwocky93 is a meani, and he's a bully... shun him.
<Spekko> shuuuun him
<Private_User> inetpro: mee too so hence my reason for the whois mistake above
<Private_User> brb
<Spekko> Let's just keep things dynamic
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz hi
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<inetpro> wb Kilos and hi
<Kilos> morning inetpro and others
<Kilos> konversation takes so long to show who is here
<inetpro> are we building a christmas tree with our words growing longer and longer?
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> toemaar
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> shup
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz shup
<Maaz> Shup yourself oh noisy one
<Kilos> gaan dit goed boetie?
<inetpro> goed en self
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> 7 het my kde gedooi
<Kilos> grub>
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hey plustwo you still alive?
<Private_User> sup Kilos
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> people missed you this morning, I think, mistook me for you, since I stole your line again...
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i was struggling with my kde. win7 killed the boot part
<Private_User> why and how did it do that?
<Kilos> was trying to run the win drive with the kde drive not like here and win
<Kilos> this is a 64bit 12.04 and sees win7 fine
<Kilos> the 32bit kde didnt
<Kilos> can only fix it tomorrow when i put new data bundle
<Private_User> its already the new month, damn time is flying by
<Kilos> yip we get old fast
<jabberwocky93> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 
<Kilos> Spekko came with you hey?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy :-)
<jabberwocky93> yeah
<Kilos> cool ill member that now
<Spekko> hmm ?
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Spekko> hello Kilos
<jabberwocky93> question was directed at me
<Kilos> lol
<Spekko> is there maybe a command on Linux, that I can type in, that gives idiots siezures?
<Spekko> Like targeted specifically at people with an I.Q lower than 100
<Spekko> $ sudo sieze -min 100
<Spekko> or something
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> i'm busy testing trusty right now but it's a disaster
<charl_> they have a lot to fix up in the next two months
<charl_> i am a bit surprised considering that it's an LTS release
<charl_> i have a feeling canonical is trying to push too many features instead of focusing on stability and reliablity
<Kilos> it will be fix in time
<charl_> the latter of course being two things that gnu/linux has always been known for
<Kilos> i want the new kubuntu
<charl_> well i hope so but right now it's looking pretty bad
<charl_> you could probably just install the kubuntu-desktop package on it... maybe i will try it
<Kilos> there is a channel where you can watch them doing the fixing i think
<charl_> some development channel ?
<Kilos> i want to try keep kde pure
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i forget what it was called
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<charl_> well there are at least 200 mb of updates in a single day
<Kilos> maybe #ubuntu-dev
<charl_> i guess they are actively busy
<charl_> no that isn't it, they only have one person there
<Kilos> they rev the last week
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ask the weed he will know
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> i have an irritating bug that i want fixed
<Kilos> or ask deve
<charl_> i use bitlbee with libpurple and sipe
<charl_> the version of sipe on debian stable is constantly trying to connect to some group chat user that doesn't exist on my domain
<charl_> i am hoping it is fixed in the new version, so i want to check on trusty
<Kilos> you got the daily build thing
<Kilos> ?
<charl_> yes
<Kilos> then make bug reports and theyll sort it
<charl_> yeah that's the idea
<charl_> i got i3 running under trusty now and it seems to be working great
<charl_> unity is not at all usable
<charl_> i am busy installing kubuntu-desktop now
<Kilos> i think they rely on bug reports to let everyone help find the bugs
<charl_> that's not a bad thing, that's why i'm testing now
<charl_> if this bug of mine isn't fixed i want to submit it under launchpad
<charl_> and hope it gets in before the release
<Kilos> drussell am i right?
<Kilos> all bug reports go there i think
<charl_> yes
<Kilos> there is a certain way of reporting bugs
<Kilos> auto thing
<charl_> yeah i don't like using that, it collects data from my machine and sends that
<charl_> i don't know how much it sends or what it sends
<charl_> for all that i know it could be sending memory dumps containing passwords and other crap
<Kilos> thats what they need to see whats causing the bug man
<Kilos> no they not crooks
<charl_> well i'm a programmer myself and i'm doubtful about how good those automated tools can be
<charl_> but then again i mostly work in java and java has this thing called stack traces
<Kilos> they helped me lekker with 12.04 and the nm bug
<charl_> that's generally quite safe and good to send
<charl_> the nm bug ?
<Kilos> network manager didnt auto connect once modem seen and
<charl_> ah
<Kilos> didnt see modem in the beginning
<Kilos> they mailed me scripts to add
<charl_> nice
<Kilos> very helpful peeps
<charl_> although, they should put all of that info on the wiki instead
<charl_> *instead
<charl_> then other people can also use it
<Kilos> they then work on the fixes so it comes in next update
<charl_> ah ok that's good
<charl_> haha logged into kde and i get the debian background
<charl_> they probably ported the packages over across from debian
<charl_> kde 4.12.2 looking good
<charl_> oxygen also looking good
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey
<charl_> ah here's the bug i was having earlier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1055166
<ThatGraemeGuy> /dev/sdb1 on /media/graeme/1TB type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<Kilos> thats my next iso download, 64bit kubuntu
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone know where those mount options are defined, i want to add one
<charl_> it's an old one
<charl_> ThatGraemeGuy: sorry what? you mean fstab?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, when i plug in a usb drive and mount it, those mount options are applied automagically
<ThatGraemeGuy> they must be defined somewhere
<charl_> oh the mount options, no idea
<Kilos> whats on the usb drive?
<ThatGraemeGuy> stuff
<charl_> i don't auto mount anything
<ThatGraemeGuy> not really relevant
<Kilos> chown it
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok never mind
<charl_> ThatGraemeGuy: what is the problem exactly?
<charl_> Kilos: ok kde looking (very) good so far
<Kilos> yay
<charl_> i don't think you have anything to worry about yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> ntfs-3g driver has an option called big_writes, which pretty much doubles its (terribad) write performance. i want to make it so that when i click the mount button on kubuntu's device manager thingy that option is always used
<charl_> ah ok now it's clear
<charl_> SnowyZA wb
<charl_> ThatGraemeGuy: i am looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<charl_> ThatGraemeGuy: if you do it system wide it's easy to specify the mount options in fstab
<charl_> ThatGraemeGuy: however, it is not clear to me how to do this under per-user mounts
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't want it in fstab for various reasons
<charl_> ThatGraemeGuy: have you looked at https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/ntfs-config/ ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> write support is already enabled, i need to add a mount option
<charl_> sorry should actually have linked to https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/ntfs-config/
<charl_> thought maybe it allows you some more options but i don't see it in the description
<charl_> sorry no idea :) i don't have any ntfs partitions here
<Kilos> hi SCR1845-6357A 
<charl_> hi SCR1845-6357A 
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy just an idea
<Kilos> do you have ntfsprogs installed
<charl_> whow xubuntu is almost as much of a mess as unity
<Kilos> i needed that to do some recoveries i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos:  ntfsprogs died 3 years ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> well not died as much as merged with ntfs-3g
<Kilos> its still in 12.04
<Kilos> aha ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> 12.04 is ancient
<Kilos> me too man
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyway the problem isn't that i can't mount it
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: you could create a shortcut on your desktop with the correct mount command?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah seems like i have to do something backwards like that
<ThatGraemeGuy> udisks2 is handling the underlying mount operation and apparently it provides no way to adjust mount options
<charl_> i have to get on with work.. ttyl all
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'd have to hack the source and recompile it, pretty braindead
<SCR1845-6357A> hey hello Kilos and charl_
<SCR1845-6357A> and everyone else as well
<nuvolari_> oh hi serial
<Kilos> hi nuvolari_ 
<nuvolari_> hi oom Kilos 
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: just a shell script will solve your issues
<Squirm> or fstab, which you don't want
<nuvolari_> oh hi ThatGraemeGuy, ChanServ, ChanServ 
<nuvolari_> hrr
<nuvolari_> oh, hes not here
<nuvolari_> and Squirm 
<Squirm> hi there nuvolari_ 
<magespawn> good day all
<Private_User> hey bduk are you using Thunderbird to connect?
<Kilos> hi magespawn age
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_ you see we meet on a tuesday now
<Kilos> monday was your beer night hey?
<SCR1845-6357A> the first thing i'm gonna do when I visit kaapstad, is to enjoy a very big glass of cold beer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats the wine province
<SCR1845-6357A> nevermind, they'll happy to serve me beer
<Kilos> drinkers reckon our beers are better than the rest of the worlds
<Kilos> i think it tastes yucky
<Kilos> have to kill the taste with a large bottle of lemonade
<SCR1845-6357A> that's what happen when you have too much of a good thing, everything else end up sucking off
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> back aagain
<Golynx> hello
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn did you sneak in or was i sleeping
<GnikLlort> Hello rsa!
<SCR1845-6357A> oh africa... if it were not that violent..
<SCR1845-6357A> I would readily move there
<Kilos> hi GnikLlort 
<Kilos> where are you from?
<GnikLlort> George
<Kilos> george in the cape?
<GnikLlort> yea
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<GnikLlort> thanks :D
<Kilos> if you need linux help state your problem and park off till someone sees it that knows the fix
<GnikLlort> ok will do
<Kilos> have some coffee in the meantime
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<GnikLlort> lol thanks
<Kilos> just ask the bot coffee please
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> jabberwocky93: Done
<jabberwocky93> woot!
 * jabberwocky93 looking forward to leave to office
<Kilos> yeah well jabberwocky93 dont get lost for 6 months again
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and jabberwocky93!
<Kilos> Maaz gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Private_User> Maaz: Give the newcomer a cup of coffee
<Maaz> Private_User: Excuse me?
<Private_User> lol
<jabberwocky93> lol
<Kilos> aw i forgot
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<jabberwocky93> Kilos, I will try not to ^_^
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<jabberwocky93> Maaz will you drive me home?
<Kilos> hmm... he laggin too looks like
 * jabberwocky93 thinks Maaz doesn't like driving, must be a pilot
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> man this channel is getting busier by the day...I like it :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Private_User> hmm... everybody so quite all of a sudden
<Kilos> quiet
<Kilos> they all going home
<Private_User> ah ok, I guess we the only luck ones here we work from home :)
<Private_User> *lucky
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hey you need to sort that desktop out
<Private_User> yeah I need to get off my butt one day go the garage to blow the dust out
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> wish I could find a home solution to clean it 
<Private_User> without having a compressed air
<Kilos> they say vacuum cleaners cause static but i been thinking how come compressed air doesnt as well then
<Kilos> a good vacuum through a thin pipe will suck up lots
<Private_User> hmm... maybe I will try that
<Private_User> well I have read that you could use it but static might be an issue just not too close
<Private_User> and one should be fine
<Kilos> im not clever enough to understand how vacuuming will cause static but blowing wont
<Kilos> surely both are just movement of air?
<Private_User> just googled it and seems to be mixed responses
<Private_User> some say they use it others say it may cause static
<Private_User> some say they use it cause blowing air can push the dust further into places you don't want it to go
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> so I am gonna try it
<Kilos> the pressure out of a good compressor blows everything out of every little hole
<Private_User> I have it all into pieces so will just use on the heat sink and fans
<Kilos> maybe the movement in the vacuum pipes can cause static so just dont touth it to anywhere 
<Private_User> yeah will do that
<Kilos> might be a good idea to add an earth strap
<theblazehen> hey, any python guys here?
<Kilos> the fly theblazehen 
<Private_User> nah I think most are dog lovers dude
<theblazehen> Kilos, ty
<Private_User> LOL
<theblazehen> superfly, you here?
<Private_User> hows it going theblazehen, been very quite these days
<theblazehen> Private_User, going ok
<theblazehen> Just been bit busy
<theblazehen> Got a GPU now
<Private_User> ah cool stuff, started doing your mining yet?
<theblazehen> yep
<theblazehen> making around R30 per day
<Kilos> whats a gpu
<theblazehen> Kilos, graphics cards
<Private_User> excellent stuff you should teach us, I was curious about this stuff and was reading about it, alot of reading, I hate reading
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> what does it cost to start theblazehen ?
<Kilos> and what has the gpu thing to do with it
<Kilos> 30 bucks a day is good
<Kilos> pay for lotsa data
<theblazehen> Kilos, for around R3000 or so you can get mid range GPU - maybe R20 per day
<Kilos> i dont understand
<Kilos> where is this gpu
<Private_User> oh my 3k that would take along time to save up hey Kilos
<Kilos> yeah
<theblazehen> Kilos, in your PC
<theblazehen> you then create bitcoin
<Kilos> why you need one for 3k
<theblazehen> More expensive = more power
<theblazehen> Got like over 1000 "cores"
<Kilos> thats another whole pc almost
<Private_User> lol
<theblazehen> Kilos, GPU that will get you around R70 per day costs R12000
<Private_User> wtf
<Kilos> i dont understand
<Kilos> what does the card have to do with it
<Private_User> 12k jeez thats alot
<Private_User> just for a GPU
<theblazehen> Kilos, the card does the hashing, which you do to create bitcoin
<theblazehen> Private_User, yeah, my next few cards are gonna be at around R3000
<Private_User> but I guess it will be recovered soon enough after all that mining
<Kilos> whew ill never understand that
<theblazehen> Private_User, couple of months
<Kilos> where do you mine?
<theblazehen> I've already made R1000
<superfly> theblazehen: sortof... what's up?
<theblazehen> http://wafflepool.com/
<Private_User> ok but is it possible to do the mining without it?
<theblazehen> superfly, I'll PM you. need python help
<theblazehen> Private_User, yeah, just around 100x slower
<theblazehen> Electricity will cost more
<Kilos> dont forget please
<superfly> KK
<Private_User> theblazehen:  ah ok so how much would I make without it, approximately?
<theblazehen> Private_User, which CPU?
<Private_User> theblazehen: Intel Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3400 @ 2.16GHz 2.17GHz
<Private_User> well thats what my system properties tell me
<theblazehen> Maybe R50 per month
<theblazehen> If you're lucky
<Kilos> eeeek
<Private_User> ok its a start
<Private_User> how will it affect the performance of the machine?
<Kilos> so the more expensive the cpu and gpu the more you make
<Kilos> thats weird
<theblazehen> Private_User, will put CPU at 100%
<theblazehen> Kilos, it needs to do calculations to make the oney
<theblazehen> money*
<Private_User> geez ok I could run it when I am away from the machine or asleep
<Private_User> but then I wondering how will I get my machine back if its 100%...
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Will still work, just lttle slower
<Private_User> and mem usage?
<theblazehen> maybe 10 MB
<Private_User> ok I will maybe give it a try maybe the money I make can pay for me to get what I need
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<Golynx> hi superfly (in the background)
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<theblazehen> hey Golynx 
<Private_User> Hi Golynx
<Kilos> how can you just make money from nothing
<Kilos> Private_User you can also try overclocking a bit
<theblazehen> Kilos, http://thumbnails.visually.netdna-cdn.com/bitcoin-infographic_5029189c9cbaf_w1500.jpg
<Golynx> hmm i miss the GPU of a desktop
<Kilos> will look tomorrow theblazehen 
<Kilos> under 20m data for tonight
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen> Kilos, kk
<Private_User> yep thanks theblazehen that info helps a bit... :D will try to do more research later
<theblazehen> Private_User, kk
<theblazehen> Private_User, oh and never use nvidia cards
<Kilos> why?
<Private_User> oh why not?
<Private_User> will remember that though
<Private_User> thanks
<Kilos> sigh that all i have
<Golynx> who said nvidia cards are more opensource than ATi
<magespawn> later all home time
<Golynx> so in a sense you would expect better performance from an nvidia card 
<Kilos> Private_User google why not to use nvidia cards with bitcoin
<Golynx> bye magespawn
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Private_User> ok oom Kilos will do
<Kilos> ai!
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> brb
<Kilos> this is weird you know
<Kilos> mine bit coins on your pc 
<Kilos> then what are they worth
<theblazehen> Private_User, don't support all the AMD functions
<Kilos> to others that is
<Golynx> isnt one bitcoin worth like $1000
<superfly> hi Golynx
<theblazehen> Golynx, was
<Golynx> theblazehen: i see $566.01 on bitcoinexchangerate.org
<Golynx> nice
<Golynx> that Japanese guy was some serious math genius to invent such a complex system :/
<Golynx> those early investors into bitcoin surely are smiling now
<theblazehen> Golynx, yeah
<theblazehen> Not THAT great though
<theblazehen> I'm involved with some pretty smart guys creating the next "bitcoin"
<Golynx> oh nice, is there a mini version of bitcoin that cost less
<theblazehen> Well you don't need to get a full bitcoin, but yeah
<theblazehen> I mine litecoin
<Golynx> oh yes litecoin is what i remember on RT (russia today) last year 
<Golynx> awesome idea
<Golynx> i wana bye a pizza with my litecoins someday lol
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> so these bitcoins are actually imaginary money?
<Kilos> virtual
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> Just like any fiat money!
<Kilos> how can you buy stuff with imaninary money
<Kilos> you get amaginary stuff then too?
<Kilos> imaginary
<theblazehen> and physical stuff
<theblazehen> Many places take bitcoin
<Kilos> wow
<Golynx> Yay! free internet for the whole world. finally :/ https://www.outernet.is/
<Golynx> they should've done this a long time ago
<Kilos> haha tell cellc and mtn and voda
<Golynx> lol i bet in 30 years all data will be free :p
<Golynx> Communication is like the right to live as a human being. One should not be putting a price tag on that
<Kilos> tell telkom you want a free phone
<Golynx> let telkom enjoy the wine their customers work so hard stomping grapes with their feet on, until their beer bellies explode lol
<Kilos> next peeps will want free cars and petrol
<Golynx> just like crude oil, they and the rest of the worlds tele companies will run out of pricing for communication
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> funny stuffs here
<Golynx> nah not the physical stuff you still have to pay for
<Golynx> data is invisible
<Golynx> hi not_found
<not_found> o/ Kilos & Golynx & all
<Kilos> so how can you then buy with bitcoin
<Golynx> its an alternative to physical cash
<Kilos> you do bitcoin not_found ?
<Kilos> ya Golynx but how can you buy physical stuff with imaninary money
<not_found> I had a miner going for a little while but it was obvious I was wasting more money than making any :p - now I will just use bitcoins to pay for stuff if needed...
<not_found> Kilos , all money is imaginary...
<not_found> it is all numbers on a computer 
<Kilos> ya but with a R50 note you can go get bread and milk
<Kilos> i dont understand this stuff
<Golynx> thats what google is for :p
<not_found> anything is worth something if someone is willing to exchange something else for it 
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> it uses to be money was coupled to gold... hasn't been for a long time
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but its still physical stuff
<Kilos> im too old for this
<not_found> I use my debit and credit card to buy stuff... all numbers on a PC 
<Kilos> ok
<not_found> but yes, crypto currency is an interesting development
<not_found> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin
<not_found> some "light" reading
<theblazehen> not_found, have I told you about emunie?
<not_found> nope
<kbmonkey> hello o/
<not_found> hey kbmonkey , long time no see
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey 
<theblazehen> hey kbmonkey 
<Kilos> its gonna rain
<theblazehen> not_found, check out eMunie.com
<theblazehen> Kilos, yes!
<Golynx> hi vice chair kbmonkey sir
<Kilos> my monkey came again back
<not_found> theblazehen @ work so link blocked... will check it out when home again
<kbmonkey> yes he he thank you everybody
<not_found> if I remember >.<
<theblazehen> not_found, kk
<Kilos> kbmonkey you bitcoin?
<kbmonkey> hey Kilos, I did when it first came out, but quickly realized I needed a lot more computing power to gain a substantial amount
 * not_found will be back later ... have a good evening :)
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> why do you ask Kilos ?
<Kilos> peeps been talking about it here
<Kilos> i struggle to understand it
<kbmonkey> ya it is a strange idea init?
<Kilos> weird
<kbmonkey> think instead of gold reserves to back your currency, you have cpu processing instead
<Kilos> im sure my pc shop wont accept it
<kbmonkey> that is how I understand it
<kbmonkey> no, but some online stores do accept it. 
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> I have not found any though, mostly as shipping is a problem ;)
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I suddenly see I have data left that will expire tonight. what will I use it for?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> bitcoins
<Kilos> how much data?
<kbmonkey> 2.8GB!
<kbmonkey> that is a *lot*
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> download some iso's
<kbmonkey> ja I thought similar
<Kilos> like the new kde
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, you ever GPU mine?
<theblazehen> Was your early days 2011, or 2009 ?
<kbmonkey> no I did not theblazehen 
<kbmonkey> I could not compile the custom kernel needed for gpu mining
<kbmonkey> I need an i-something and a decent gpu card too ;)
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> I never needed an i something?
<theblazehen> Mining on a P4 with a R 290
<theblazehen> R9 290*
<kbmonkey> is that a graphics card?
<kbmonkey> I assume it must be, I have a geforce 9800, will that do?
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> thats nvidia right? Will be a bit slow
<theblazehen> But might make profit on litecoin
<Private_User> hey kbmonkey have not see you here in a while
<kbmonkey> hello Private_User, yes a few weeks
<Private_User> so this discussion of Bitcoin is extremely interesting I wanna know can you change it for physical cash?
<Private_User> if so how?
<kbmonkey> I don't know Private_User 
<theblazehen> Private_User, bitx.co.za lacalbitcoins.com
<theblazehen> localbitcoins.com *
<Private_User> thanks theblazehen
<Private_User> this is helpful
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Private_User> evening charl_
<kbmonkey> evening charl_ 
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<kbmonkey> you know a lot about the coin theblazehen 
<charl_> hi kbmonkey 
<Private_User> hey this is looking more and more attractive bitcoin that is
<Private_User> I am gonna give it go but hang we forgot to ask the most important question Kilos
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, used to be very interested in it
<theblazehen> hey charl_ 
<Private_User> How much data will it use, the mining that is?
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Private_User, around 30 kb/s, or 9GB per onth
<theblazehen> month*
<Private_User> Kilos: can you afford 9GB per month?
<Golynx> The Outernet . Hundreds of tiny satellites will delivery free internet to the whole world via wifi . https://www.outernet.is/ . They even got the bitcoin service package included :p
<Private_User> I probably could but then this data is once off what I have so if its done before my 12months are over then I am done
<Private_User> ok gonna give that a look at Golynx
<Private_User> thanks
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<theblazehen> Maaz: I can haz coffee?
<Maaz> theblazehen: I already know stuff about I
<Private_User> kbmonkey: remember we spoke about something like this a while back
<Private_User> looks like somebody beat us to it
<Private_User> but I think I wanna get involved in this project
<theblazehen> Private_User, bitcoin?
<Golynx> Private_User: this is the next evolution of the internet. Communication should be free regardless of who and where you are. Finally they are doing it :)
<kbmonkey> my memory eludes me Private_User :p
<theblazehen> Private_User, or outernet?
<charl_> outernet is very interesting but it's not like it provides free unlimited internet for all
<charl_> from what i understand from the website only certain pieces of data will be made available
<theblazehen> charl_, yeah
<theblazehen> traditional mesh better for now
<Golynx> charl_: yes , they also plan on making it two way as time goes on
<charl_> not that it isn't a really good initiative, it sounds like a great start
<charl_> i wonder how they are planning on funding that
<Golynx> google's balloons idea they should scrap and help these guys out with outernet
<charl_> oh "Outernet is being incubated by Media Development Investment Fund, a New York-based 501(c)3 nonprofit organization."
<Golynx> yeah
<charl_> what can i say... good for them
<charl_> and besides, why not
<Golynx> too bad Skynet was taken :p
<charl_> lol
<charl_> no nobody wants skynet
<charl_> that would instantly kill the funding :)
<Golynx> haha true
<charl_> the project would get terminated immediately
<charl_> eh, sorry :)
<Golynx> lol , but the world needs something like this
<Golynx> ai, here we go again 
<Golynx> or not
<Kilos> eeeek i got killed
<Kilos> freenode battling again
<Golynx> thats how DDOS starts 
<Kilos> chat.feenode.net is dead
<Kilos> im here with irc.freenode.net
<Golynx> hope they get bored and leave freenode alone
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> i wish theyd just get sick and die
<Kilos> they are nothing but criminals
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> thats me
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> wat
<Kilos> im here with irc.freenode.net and chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> dunno where it got that nick from
<Kilos> why didnt it just call me guest
<Golynx> from freenode staff, Chiyo: there appears to be some slight issues at the moment
<Kilos> slight?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> theblazehen you got uncapped
<theblazehen> Kilos, ya
<Kilos>    that amount of data use for bitcoin is just too much
<theblazehen> Kilos, yeah
<kbmonkey> hey that reminds me what shall I download ?
<kbmonkey> before my data renews
<Kilos> i told you
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, movie off priatebay?
<Kilos> isos or movies 
<Kilos> get the boot-repair cd iso
<kbmonkey> I dont know which :p
<Kilos> thats at least useful
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, enders game??
<kbmonkey> rather iso than movie
<Kilos> you got a faster pc now?
<kbmonkey> what is enders game?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, movie
<kbmonkey> thanks theblazehen :]
<Kilos> there freenode chat dead again'
<Kilos> sigh
<Golynx> from freenode staff, Chiyo: no word on what the cause is, but network issues, yes
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> ty
<Golynx> np
<Private_User_Web> not sure why but my PC is not resolving the irc.freenode.net address
<Private_User_Web> does anybody know the IP address for the above?
<Kilos-> whew
<Kilos> freenode is crashing on and off Private_User_Web 
<Private_User_Web> for some reason my machine has started resolving the address as 127.1.1.1
<Kilos> im here now with irc.freenode.net and chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> just be patient
<Private_User_Web> oh wow it just connected itself
<Kilos> the chat one seems to be affected more
<Private_User_Web> but when I ping the address its still giving me the address 127.1.1.1
<Private_User_Web> not sure why that is so but at least its connecting
<Kilos> just leave it they will sort the prob
<Private_User> ok will do Kilo
<Private_User> sorry ok will do Kilos
<Kilos> my chat one came on with this nick 23LAAD3S5 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no i cant do 9g data a month
<Golynx> Private_User_Web: freenode resolves to 127.1.1.1 to mitigate the excess traffic brought by a DDOS attack
<Private_User> ah ok thanks Golynx
<Private_User> so what are they doing to resolve the ddos attacks
<Golynx> Private_User: if they didnt do that deliberatly then the servers will surely crash under the load
<Private_User> yeah but why not get rid of the DDOS attacks or is it a difficult costly affair?
<Private_User> it would be nice to reverse DDOS attacks so hit them back
<Golynx> thats kinda what 127.1.1.1 is doing to reflect if anyone is attacking, back onto themsleves
<Private_User> ah nice
<kbmonkey> Private_User, the ddos come from IP addresses all over the world so one cannot block it easily
<Private_User> ok so you would not know it until it starts hitting. Are they able to go via my computer?
<kbmonkey> usually a trojan or virus infects pc's from websites, and turns users pc's into zombies
<Private_User> ok
<kbmonkey> the zombies listen for commands from a master, and they all start sending requests to the freenode servers at once
<kbmonkey> most of these infected users dont know it :p
<kbmonkey> its a distributed attack
<kbmonkey> it is very nasty
<Golynx> put all those requests in a loop and you got a seriously long lasting sustained attack
<Private_User> ok cool got it, meaning if everybody were to update their antivirus stop accepting and installing unwanted software they could avoid this but if they install Linux I think should be even better
<Private_User> :)
<kbmonkey> exactly that :)
<kbmonkey> the servers struggle to keep up processing all the requests, and bam.
<Private_User> but what did Freenode do to deserve this? I wonder... probably klined somebody who was not very happy and not allowing that person back on
<Private_User> sometimes I wish I knew how to do something like that or have that kind of power cause there some sites that really frustrate you unfortunately my brain these days is too lazy to even go read up on this stuff let alone learn how to do it
<kbmonkey> I also wish I knew why they target freenode
<kbmonkey> it must be personal
<kbmonkey> otherwise they'd target sites that deserve it
<theblazehen> https://www.google.com/search?q=blink+html lol
<Kilos> things seem to be stable again
<Kilos> oh my kbmonkey you still here
<Kilos> gonna be big storm
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos - that is good to hear
<kbmonkey> looked like rain here earlier, never fell 
<Kilos> i wonder how many pcs running bitcoin are used for ddos attacks
<theblazehen> Kilos, why would they be?
<Kilos> surely if you run that on a win  pc it is even more vulnerable
<Kilos> well they then part of that system
<Kilos> and its open to everyone
<theblazehen> Kilos, not really...
<kbmonkey> nah the bitcoind clients wont do that, at least not the open sourced ones.
<Kilos> no man but the win pcs running bitcoin
<kbmonkey> oh they'd be running more than bitcoin and that is the problem ;)
<Kilos> you said its like i hidden virus waiting for a command to attack
<theblazehen> I'd be more worried about windows PC's running XP IMO...
<Kilos> yeah well win pcs arent very secure at the best of times
<Kilos> so to add a hidden virus that dont kill the pc but make it a slave of some other pc would be the aim of these bad okes
<Kilos> so the mining but is allowing your pc to be used online as a bitcoin client
<Kilos> you dont go digging for stuff
<Kilos> right?
<theblazehen> Yeah, but it's very specific "stuff"
<theblazehen> Namely doing sha256 hashes
<Kilos> do you do it or the pc on its own
<theblazehen> PC on it's own
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> so with uncapped its good to have a fast pc just doing bitcoin on the side
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> Guy I know lives off it
<theblazehen> no job
<Kilos> wow
<theblazehen> couple thousand USD per month
<kbmonkey> you got the idea Kilos, but that is why open source is so good: everyone can see at what the code really does. 
<kbmonkey> so everyone can see it is not a zombie virus he he
<Kilos> but you get opensource stuff for windows too
<kbmonkey> if someone uses a secret code bitcoin client, they wont really know what it does :(
<Kilos> hi GnikLlort 
<GnikLlort> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<GnikLlort> Thanks
<theblazehen> hi GnikLlort 
<kbmonkey> welcome GnikLlort 
<GnikLlort> Hello everyone
<Kilos> GnikLlort you been here before?
<GnikLlort> Yea an hour ago
<Kilos> with another nick im sure
<GnikLlort> nope
<Kilos> you here to get  linux help or to offer to help us?
<Kilos> you remember me?
<GnikLlort> Yea I do
<Kilos> sorry i forgot you
<GnikLlort> Im just here becuz im bored
<GnikLlort> its ok mate
<Kilos> good stay here
<GnikLlort> I will lol
<kbmonkey> Kilos, is our drill seargent
<Kilos> i want to get us over 50 users
<GnikLlort> lol drill seargent Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> nee man!
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<inetpro> 50 is too hectic
<Kilos> man it can drop after i have retired inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> you can chase the noisy ones away
<kbmonkey> hello inetpro 
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> ya ya lurker
<Kilos> you been here long time
<kbmonkey> great evening, tgif
<charl_> have a good evening all
<kbmonkey> well I am also stepping away for tonight
<Kilos> SCR1845-6357B you didnt answer last night
<Kilos> sleep tight kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> you too Kilos 
<kbmonkey> and everybody else!
<SCR1845-6357B> sorry Kilos, what was the question?
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> do you understand mexican
<SCR1845-6357B> you're kidding me
<Kilos> no im asking
<SCR1845-6357B> all spanish varieties are mutually intelligible 
<Kilos> ah
<SCR1845-6357B> it's not like afrikaans and dutch
<Kilos> so if i say handele you will hurry up
<SCR1845-6357B> I mean, they're closer, not to the extent of differentiated languages
<Kilos> oh so mexican is like a fork of spanish
<SCR1845-6357B> there is particular words that can sound strange or even be unknown for each country
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> ty
<SCR1845-6357B> a common example of this; in spaniard spanish "coger" is to take, and mexican spanish it means to fuck
<Kilos> whew
<SCR1845-6357B> I gotta go now, will join tomorrow again
<Kilos> go well
<SCR1845-6357B> have a good night Kilos
<Kilos> ty you too
<Kilos> oh they dat time
<Kilos> day
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-01
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> gi mage liamT 
<Kilos> hi as well
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> early morning fingers
<Kilos> i dunno what it is but it not working good
<theblazehen> hey Kilos magespawn 
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> have you guys seen this http://boinc.berkeley.edu/ ?
<magespawn> and this as an add on https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.htc.ptg ?
<Kilos> ho deegee__ drussel died?
<magespawn> hey all 
<theblazehen> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> mmm the power tripped
<theblazehen> magespawn, yeah I've heard of BOINC.
<theblazehen> Heh, I'd rather have a good GPU than 1000 smartphones...
<magespawn> but an interesting idea
<magespawn> basically a botnet
<magespawn> opt in
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<liamT> \join #emacs
<Kilos> \join #emacs
<liamT> bah, wrong window
<Kilos> not forward slash
<theblazehen> liamT, Kilos ?
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> no, use forward slash
<liamT> jam i always get the slashes mixed up
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> liamT, how is emacs?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> I'm a vim guy myself
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<charl_> same here
<liamT> i thought seeing as emacs has been around for 30 years, it's probably worthwhile learning
<theblazehen> liamT, ah. Tried vim?
<liamT> i do use vim
<theblazehen> I highly recommend it
<theblazehen> kk
<charl_> liamT: why move to emacs then ?
<charl_> unhappy with vim?
<liamT> i don't have an answer for you, thought I would try it out
<charl_> lol ok
<liamT> anyone use the Jedi autocompletion for Python in vim ?
<charl_> this one? interesting no i have not tried it http://jedi.jedidjah.ch/en/latest/
<charl_> i was looking at this one the other day http://eclim.org/
<liamT> yes ,that one, having one hell of a time getting it to work with a python virtualenv
<liamT> yes ,that one, having one hell of a time getting it to work with a python virtualenv
<liamT> sorry
<charl_> ah, i don't really use virtualenv much anymore, i just create a completely separate virtual machine
<charl_> virtualenv is a fantastic idea but in practice it doesn't always work that well
<charl_> but i want to try eclim in the next week
<charl_> because right now at work we are stuck using eclipse and i really hate it
<charl_> the other thing we use is jdeveloper but that is a disaster of a completely different kind
<charl_> talking about oracle bloatware... insane
<charl_> and it's about as stable as everything else java-related you can expect from oracle
<charl_> wb theblazehen 
<theblazehen> ty ChanServ 
<theblazehen> charl*
<Private_User> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<charl_> lisstening to security now for the first time in over two years
<Private_User> hey charl_
<charl_> it's a good show, it's just that it is so long (two hours)
<Private_User> security?
<charl_> http://twit.tv/sn
<charl_> some excellent shows and steve gibson takes a huge amount of time to explain everything in exact detail
<charl_> that's why the show is so long but it also makes the show very good
<charl_> but i love listening to his shows, i need to make some time for it
<Private_User> ok gotcha unfortunately I don't have uncapped internet how much of data does it use at a time?
<Kilos> 2 hours is many megs
<Kilos> a gig maybe
<charl_> i have no idea Private_User 
<charl_> i guess it depends on which quality you watch it at
<charl_> but if you have very restrictive internet i would not suggest using iptv
<charl_> maybe try the audio-only version?
<Private_User> ok but is the security good enough to learn all the basics that one needs to know about IT security?
<charl_> eh it's announcements about what happened in the last week
<charl_> it is not noob school
<charl_> but when you listen to stuff you pick things up as you go along and you can always google what you don't understand
<Private_User> ah thought it was like a show discussing security issues
<charl_> yes that is exactly what it is
<Private_User> oh ok then sounds good
<charl_> announcements and discussions about what is hot topics right now
<Private_User> only issue I have is the capped internet
<charl_> in belgium they have that too, they get limited to 300 or so GB per month
<charl_> in NL we are fortunate not to have that
<charl_> so i have no idea how much i download in a month but it probably exceeds that some months
<Private_User> but 300GB per month compare to me getting 200GB for 12 months once off with 50GB to use during peak time and 150GB to use between 00:00 and 06:00
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_in_Belgium#Bandwidth_and_transfer_limits
<charl_> Download speeds in Brussels are now reaching a good level,[when?] however, the majority of Belgians have bandwidth caps in place to limit the amount of data users can transfer through their connection.
<charl_> Typically these are between 5GB/month and 1000GB/month and show that the competition in this market has not been strong enough to drive out these practices which have vanished in other western and eastern European countries.
<Private_User> but my friend has a 1MB line uncapped but its shaped
<charl_> shaped?
<charl_> what, round shaped or square shaped?
<Private_User> but he is still able to do around 5GB downloads per day
<Private_User> LOL @ charl_
<charl_> strange, i didn't realise internet has a shape
<Private_User> shaped as in some of the services and ports are throttled
<charl_> wait lemme google it
<Private_User> so depending on the time of day and service provider certain tasks take priority over others
<Private_User> like for example you may get quick speeds browsing and download emails
<Private_User> but extremely sloe for downloading
<charl_> oh i understand it now http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_shaping
<Private_User> *low
<charl_> Traffic shaping (also known as "packet shaping") is a computer network traffic management technique which delays some or all datagrams to bring them into compliance with a desired traffic profile.[1][2] Traffic shaping is a form of rate limiting.
<Private_User> **slow
<charl_> Traffic shaping is used to optimize or guarantee performance, improve latency, and/or increase usable bandwidth for some kinds of packets by delaying other kinds.
<charl_> like real-time protocols like voip is prioritised above bittorrent, for example
<Private_User> yep thats it but I wish it were uncapped and unshaped
<Private_User> I like the freedom to do what ever I want on the net
<Private_User> and get equal performance speed wise
<charl_> ah net neutrality you mean
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_neutrality
<charl_> Net neutrality (also network neutrality or Internet neutrality) is the principle that Internet service providers and governments should treat all data on the Internet equally, not discriminating or charging differentially by user, content, site, platform, application, type of attached equipment, and modes of communication.
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> hey uncle Kilos and all... man I couldn't get unto freenode yesterday at all :/
<Kilos> wow
<not_found> kept timing out, not connecting at all... very frustrating
<Kilos> i had to use irc.freenode.net because chat.freenode.net had been crashed
<not_found> cant get any of the sport sites to load to show me the rugby score but was able to open two different betting sites to get it >.<
<Private_User> yeah here for uncapped can be very expensive if you want uncapped and unshaped at really fast line
<not_found> *irony*
<Private_User> What the Hek
<Kilos> bulls/lions 13/7
<charl_> bah not_found talking about net neutrality ...
<not_found> oxymoron?
<not_found> got the score uncle Kilos :) thanks
<charl_> lol for you yes
<charl_> not_found: i use kornbluth.freenode.net and i haven't once had any problems connecting
<charl_> despite the ddos
<Private_User> hi not_found
<not_found> o/ Private_User 
<Private_User> hmm.. no issues connecting despite the ddos, could it be that he is the one issuing the attacks or maybe works for freenode
<not_found> with some of the things already being put in place in US and still coming with all the secret trade agreements it would seem the net as we know it is going to fade fast... will have to see if the rest of the world respond appropriately to stop it 
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> man today I am slow
<charl_> Private_User: ??? kornbluth is the german server
<Private_User> ok, no was just pulling your leg charl_
<charl_> not_found: yes that's true, sopa and pipa got overturned though so it's not too late
<charl_> not_found: but i am also worrying about these secret trade agreements
<not_found> if there is one thing that the latest US Govt. has shown with the Prism leaks it is they will do what they want and how they want... the law matters very little... look at the Netflix now having to pay addiditonal to ISP's not to get throttled... and the Warner "monopoly" being created there... not good 
<charl_> i don't know about nexflix but that sounds bad
<charl_> this new monopoly is indeed not good
<not_found> it comes down to ISP's being able to dictate what, when, how and the price...
<charl_> in NL upc and ziggo are now also merging but they serve different regions, they already had a monopoly
<not_found> masters of the universe
<charl_> i'm hoping that we get glass fibre in my region soon so i am no longer dependent off cable
<charl_> agreed not_found 
<charl_> in NL netflix HD only works on certain providers which i also think is strange
<charl_> sorry, they stopped that http://tweakers.net/nieuws/91548/netflix-rolt-hogere-bandbreedte-uit-naar-alle-gebruikers.html
<charl_> that's good news
<charl_> they used to have the so-called "super hd" only for providers that peer directly with netflix
<charl_> but they stopped that and are now streaming equally to everybody
<Private_User> btw wanted to know, you guys live in NL or are originally from NL
<Private_User> just curious
<not_found> I do hope that the influence of the US doesn't break Europe's resolve cause if they start to follow the US's way we are all screwed :/
 * not_found lives in the desert but comes from ZA land
<Private_User> ok cool stuff
<Private_User> but have you notice the US is always quick to point fingers at China for the internet usage policies
<Private_User> *their
<charl_> not_found: http://euobserver.com/institutional/115888
<not_found> just look at the hypocrisy of the whole Snowden fiasco and/or Kim Dotcom to see just how bad it is in the US/UK  
<not_found> charl_  Access Denied (policy_denied)   Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL.  For assistance, contact your network support team.
<charl_> not_found: your system is a complete joke :(
<charl_> not_found: the title "
<charl_> 'Pirates' to run joint campaign in next EU elections"
<Kilos> charl_ you were asked a question
<charl_> Kilos: which one?
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> i am being asked a bunch of questions here :) it feels like an interrogation
<charl_> "no i did not do it... whatever it is"
<Kilos> <Private_User> btw wanted to know, you guys live in NL or are originally from NL
<charl_> Private_User: i live in NL, i grew up in ZA
<Kilos> you okes need to slow down
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> thanks charl_ 
<charl_> whow this is hilarious
<charl_> telegram got 8 million downloads after facebook bought whatsapp
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> where did you read that?
<charl_> just heard it now on SN
<Private_User> ah ok
<charl_> http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/24/telegram-saw-8m-downloads-after-whatsapp-got-acquired/
<not_found> there is a telegraph group consisting of some members of this forum too now :p
<not_found> it has some nice features
<charl_> steve's take is great once again
<charl_> telegram's BS about secure and all
<charl_> i must make time very week for this show, it's just too good to miss
<Private_User> so how come nobody claimed the 200k reward yet?
<charl_> they just dumped all over telegram
<charl_> http://www.thoughtcrime.org/blog/telegram-crypto-challenge/
<charl_> whow ! netflix accounts for 1/3 of traffic in the usa
<charl_> in the evening
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> its rining
<Kilos> raining
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> you saw me become un-away
<kbmonkey> hawk-eyes
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> hi kbmonkey 
<charl_> whow isp politics in the usa is completely crazy
<charl_> it's all about upload-download ratios
<charl_> i wonder if it's the same in the rest of the world
<charl_> Symmetria: you alive?
<Golynx> hi charl_
<Golynx> dunno much about that, but sounds like a roller coaster there
<kbmonkey> hello charl_ , yes I was not aware of that either. I thought it is all or nothing in the US
 * Golynx wish he could be like Symmetria someday :)
<Golynx> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Golynx, 0/
<kbmonkey> the battery light on the netbook flashes red when fully charged on AC. :/
<charl_> i want to puke
<charl_> this is absolutely disgusting
<charl_> the crazy politics between netflix, cogent, comcast and verizon
<charl_> comcast and verizon are seriously "aggressive" businesses
<charl_> they remind me or oracle and microsoft
<charl_> *of
<kbmonkey> itis true what they say about 10% of the population owns 90% of the money. those companies are probably shared by the same people insome way :/
<kbmonkey> hmm, spacebar failing. shame poor netbook is old. my precioussss.
<charl_> it's easy to follow the money trail, you just walk wherever it stinks
<charl_> follow the biggest stench and you'll walk right in on the money
<kbmonkey> yup
<charl_> ok now they are finally talking about mt gox
<kbmonkey> one of our clients is like that, makes me sick how much money is there, and most of it ill gotten 
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, whaich netbook? Graphics driver?
<Golynx> my laptop light flashed blue now at full battery charge 
<Golynx> maybe something wrong there kbmonkey
<charl_> whow http://blockchain.info/ is fascinating indeed
<charl_> this is insane
<Golynx> usually when my foot itches its my body telling me that a mosquito bit me me there
<charl_> people are exchanging thousands of bitcoins
<Golynx> s/me/" "/
<charl_> Golynx: then ou replace the first me, you want to replace the second me
<charl_> :)
<charl_> </nitpick>
<Golynx> ah thanks charl_ :)
<kbmonkey> the msi U100 theblazehen, no graphics driver but X
<Golynx> ai, u'm on opera not working
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, xf86-video-fbdev? xf86-video-modesetting? xf86-video-vesa?
<kbmonkey> vesa theblazehen I think, I forgot how to check - let me find out
<theblazehen> kk, ty
<magespawn> Good evening all
<Golynx> hey magespawn
<magespawn> Hey, Kilos must be asleep at the keyboard
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi kbmonkey 
<theblazehen> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> Long time
<theblazehen> hey Golynx 
<Golynx> hey theblazehen
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, I see vesa drivers installed, 
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, kk, ty
<kbmonkey> long time indeed magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi theblazehen , as an addon on tonthe earlier conversation i am thinking about setting up a Boinc pc
<theblazehen> What's the resoution? My vesa wont work with 1024x600, but it's not a big deal
<theblazehen> magespawn, nice
<magespawn> kbmonkey: been buys?
<magespawn> Busy?
<theblazehen> BTW you know the ripple currency? If you run boinc on world community grid, you get free XRP
<kbmonkey> busy and occupied
<magespawn> No never heard of it
<kbmonkey> what is ripple currency?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, basically similar to BTC but totally different code
<theblazehen> GOt a bad rep, was closed source in beginning
<magespawn> open source now?
<kbmonkey> ah got itthanks theblazehen !
<magespawn> Looks like a plan, get rich from helping others, retire in a couple weeks time
<magespawn> got to go charge, i might loose connection
<magespawn> No still good
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yo AndChat|27729 
<kbmonkey> watching Moon film, about power shortages on earth and mining energy on the moon
<Kilos> you right magespawn 
<Kilos> im gonna crash early guys
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> right sir
<kbmonkey> good night Kilos 
<Kilos> night my monkey
<kbmonkey> lol
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-02
<SCR1845-6357A> Pleasant night to all southafricans, regardless their operating system
<SCR1845-6357A> I have read about the existence of a weird distro called "apartheid linux"
<SCR1845-6357A> based on ubuntu, and seemingly identical in all senses except some far-right decoration...
<SCR1845-6357A> never tried it myself, though
<Private_User> good night SCR1845-6357A
<SCR1845-6357A> goodnight to you too, Private_User
<Kilos> morning superfly not_found et al
<Kilos> oh sorry afternoon
<Kilos> cant believe they have banned grenadillas as an alien plant in za
<theblazehen> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<theblazehen> hey charl_ 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<not_found> o/
<Golynx> hi Kilos 
<Golynx> hi charl_
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<Golynx> hi not_found
<Golynx> hi Maaz
<theblazehen> hi Golynx 
 * Golynx agrees with Telkom CEO Sipho Maseko "MTN, Vodacom is standing in the way of SA's future" http://techcentral.co.za/mtn-vodacom-standing-in-way-of-sas-future/46705/
<not_found> and Telkom isn't?! >.<
<theblazehen> not_found, lol
<Kilos> telkom is much cheaper not_found 
<Golynx> not_found: that maybe true in the fixed line arena, but its about mobile that reaches many more people in the country
<not_found> at least there is the possibility for competition in the mobile area... but it is still ironical for Telkom to make statements like that..
<Golynx> not_found: Telkom wants payback of its R50 billion it had to subsidise MTN and Vodacom since 1994. 
<Kilos> yay maybe theyll drop 8ta data even more
<Golynx> Kilos that will happen , how soon ? depends on the court case of MTN and Vodacom has against Icasa
<Kilos> they big money okes so it can hang in courts for ages
<Golynx> ya true
<Golynx> but even them agree that mobile tarrifs must come down, but they want it to come down slowly at their pace
<Kilos> they want it cheap from telkom but dont want to lower their price to comsumers
<Kilos> swines
<Golynx> ya , its hard to get out of any kind of comfort zone, even for the big babies lol
<Kilos> you cant live in a mansion and drive the latest merc and live on peanuts
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> they have to ditch the expensive peanuts for the cheaper ones 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> who wanted to root a tablet here the other day?
<Kilos> just got a mail with instructions
<Private_User> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Private_User> hey charl_
<not_found> beroot, reboot
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> every make of tablet / phone may have a slightly different method of rooting...
<Kilos> ah
<not_found> so if it was for the right device it would be all good :)
<charl_> beetroot ?
<charl_> sounds delicious !
<Private_User> with a side of steak or roast?
<Private_User> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> i'm getting hungry now
<theblazehen> charl_, I just had a nice lunch :)
<theblazehen> 2 toasted sandwiches, 3 slices of bread each, cheese + mayo
<Kilos> yum
<Golynx> can Maaz cook ?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> we tried once to teach and ibid. but that is only possible for python experts
<Kilos> an ibid
<Private_User> maybe its a good thing, virtual food may make us even more hungry
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey you not away
<Kilos> just lurking
<Golynx> lol
<kbmonkey> hi
<kbmonkey> trying to figure out update-alternatives here
<Kilos> my monkey dont pull the lurker stunts you gotta greet
<kbmonkey> always forget the command
<Kilos> what you wanna update
<kbmonkey> it is hot today Kilos 
<Kilos> cold here
<Kilos> and wet
<kbmonkey> jealous
<Kilos> drizzled all night
<Kilos> wbb later
<kbmonkey> back, phone net was too slow
<Kilos> hmm...
<Golynx> hey SCR1845-6357A
<SCR1845-6357A> hello Golynx
<Golynx> how is my fav password doing today
<SCR1845-6357A> :)
<SCR1845-6357A> really fine
<Golynx> ah that always good to hear :)
<SCR1845-6357A> I hope the same applies to you
<Kilos> haha hi SCR1845-6357A 
<SCR1845-6357A> hi Kilos!
<Golynx> sure always got to keep the shiney side up :)
<SCR1845-6357A> glad to know that!
<kbmonkey> he he hello
<Kilos> stuttering my mon?
<Kilos> monkey too
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<SCR1845-6357A> superfly... isn't a curties mayfield album or somethin?
<SCR1845-6357A> i like curtis
<SCR1845-6357A> and the 70s in general
<SCR1845-6357A> hey, is there good music stores left in jozi?
<SCR1845-6357A> Kilos, do you know any?
<Kilos> nope i dont go anywhere
<Kilos> all music is online now
<SCR1845-6357A> but man, nothing like the pleasure of a old vinyl of your most loved albums
<Kilos> i only listen to old time music
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> SCR1845-6357A you been here?
<SCR1845-6357A> nope
<SCR1845-6357A> but would like to one day
<Kilos> i wondered about you asking about music stores in jozi
<Kilos> jozi has everything
<Kilos> the fly is in capetown
<Kilos> they have everything too
<Kilos> except money
<SCR1845-6357A> well, as far as I know jozi no longer has many of the things it once had
<SCR1845-6357A> so that's why I asked it
<Kilos> ah
<SCR1845-6357A> where are you from?
<Kilos> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vinyl-Joint/239042717792
<Kilos> im from pretoria and durban
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> o/
<kbmonkey> hi not_found 
<kbmonkey> are you the third boolean state?
<not_found> !objection
<kbmonkey> haha
<Golynx> hi kbmonkey 
<Golynx> wb not_found
<not_found> thanks all
<kbmonkey> hi Golynx 
 * not_found watches some Smite... the one game that I can't get to work outside windows no matter what :'(
<kbmonkey> I am about to make dinner before it is too late
<Golynx> not_found: sad to hear hey
<not_found> if I didn't suck so bad at the game it would keep me on windows...
<Golynx> i mis Tricky Truck on windows, used to be in the top 3 on most of those tracks
<not_found> http://www.twitch.tv/smitegame
<not_found> tourney starting in 3 minutes
<Golynx> nice
<Private_User> evening people
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey Private_User have you worked on thew desktop pc yet?
<Private_User> I have been reading above see you were also from Durban, originally or just lived there for a few years?
<Kilos> lazy man
<Kilos> i went there just before i was 21 and left about 25 years later
<Kilos> but left natal that is
<Kilos> spent time inmaritzburg and utrecht
<Kilos> about 20 years in toti working in durbs
<Private_User> lol yeah I am, was actually gonna try the vacuum but after the news I heard this morning I forgot all about it will make sure I do it tomorrow
<Private_User> ok cool stuff Kilos
<Private_User> but were were born and grew up in GP
<Kilos> born in pta
<Private_User> I am also a KZN boy born and grew up here then moved up to GP lived there for almost 10years before times got hard and I had to move back home
<Kilos> oh you in durbs now?
<Private_User> been back now almost 2 years
<Kilos> nuvo and vince are also there
<Kilos> and lots of the dbnlug peeps
<Kilos> oh and the monkey too
<Private_User> ah cool stuff
<Kilos> are you on our mailing list
<Private_User> yeah my nick is on the mailing list :)
<Kilos> there are other guys with labs and things there
<Kilos> i forget names now will inform as memory serves
<Kilos> they got groups
<Private_User> ok cool will have to register myself on there so I can get invlolved
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> very clever linux peeps down there
<Private_User> miss GP a little though many friends there and also my sisters are there as well but my consolation is getting to wake up everyday and get a great view and whiff of that beautiful sea and its breeze and also spending time with the folks
<Kilos> i miss the sea
<Kilos> was a lifesaver at warnerdoone for 3 years
<Private_User> lekker always wondered what its like to be a life saver on a full time bases. Must be a great job, getting paid to swim and have fun on the beach
<Private_User> cause majority of the week the beach isn't that full
<Private_User> only weekends, holidays
<Private_User> and public holidays
<Kilos> yeah i did it weekends and leave time
<Private_User> warnerdoone? is that like in the South Coast?
<Kilos> in toti for my leave everyyear
<Private_User> ok cool
<Kilos> warner beach club ya
<Kilos> lekker in hols , all the holiday chicks
<Private_User> I bet
<Kilos> hi captine wb
<captine> hi Kilos 
<captine> How you doing
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> im smiling, running 12.04 64bit
<captine> doing good. 
<Kilos> lekker fast
<captine> 12.04.  nice. last night I managed to get 13.10 installed on macbook
<captine> very happy
<captine> love the keyboard on this machine
<Kilos> yeah only prob is the support is only for 6 months
<captine> yip
<captine> I will wipe it with 14.04 when released.  13.10 supports my macbook much better
<captine> per the wiki
<Kilos> 14.04 is out in 2 months then you can upgrade and get 3 years support
<captine> yip
<captine> am looking forward to it.  Really liked 12.04
<captine> had tried arch linux which was fun, but like the quick install and little effort to get a good looking machine with ubuntu
<Kilos> lts is lekker it gives next lts time to stabilise before support drops
<Kilos> yeah installs are getting quicker
<captine> was actually wanting to try PC-BSD10 but struggle to get it installed on my acer
<Kilos> only hold up nowadays is the upgrading via internet
<captine> true that
<captine> I managed to mirror almost all the 12.04 64bit repo's to make vm installs etc faster, but still need to get it working properly
<captine> hate waiting for downloads
<Kilos> thats why its good to save downloaded packages then if you need to install again you have them on hand
<captine> do you watch the linux action show at all?
<Kilos> mirrored where?
<captine> mirrored it on a home vm
<captine> on my lan
<Kilos> i rsync everything to an external
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> n pe i dont watch shows
<Kilos> data dont allow vids etc
<captine> ah
<captine> I hate the cost of data here
<captine> anyhow.  what can you do
<Kilos> yeah but getting better with telkom mobile
<Private_User> not too bad on cell c captine check CellC giga packages
<Private_User> prepaid data options
<Kilos> hi Proxima_Centauri 
<Golynx> hi Proxima_Centauri 
<Golynx> hi Proxima_Centauri 
<captine> Private_User, thanks.  Am on Cybersmart 70 gig during day and 1000 from midnight till 7
<captine> or something like that
<Golynx> my second fav star
<captine> on ADSL
<Private_User> oh wow, whats the cost of that?
<captine> R700
<captine> ish
<captine> on a 10meg
<captine> line
<Private_User> that is not too bad is there any additional costs or catches? is the data renewed monthly?
<captine> R544 per month for 20gig + line and then 99 extra for the additional 50gig + 1000 night gigs
<captine> afrihost may be cheaper.  but I have been with cybersmart for many years and like their support
<captine> etc
<Private_User> ok and the data is renewed every month?
<Golynx> thats like data for the gods wow
<Golynx> hi captine
<Kilos> thats adsl captine ?
<captine> yes renewed each month
<captine> yip.  adsl
<Kilos> us on farms dont have telkom lines
<captine> so must pay trelkom for the voice portion
<captine> Kilos, i would give up adsl to have a nice farm ;-)
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> is fibre expensive, or are they just slow in rolling it out in SA
<superfly> fibre is hectically expensive
<theblazehen> How Long is a chinese guy
<superfly> but, if you can afford it, the ROI is brilliant
<Golynx> hi superfly
<superfly> theblazehen: is his brother's name "So Long"?
<theblazehen> superfly, lol, nope
<Golynx> oh wow so its really that expensive to produce some light carrying tubes
<Kilos> nope the cost is not in the production
<superfly> Golynx: it's actully quite expensive to manufacture, and then it can be more maintenance than copper
<captine> cybersmart offer 100mbps fibre uncapped in rosebank  for R10 000 per month
<superfly> but, the long term benefits and better - fibre is worth nothing, compared to copper
<superfly> captine: considering I pay around R1000/month for 10Mbps, that's actually pretty much the same cost
<Golynx> ah i didnt know fibre were such high maintenance
<Golynx> but alot of stuff goes in there
<superfly> they both translate down to R100 per Mbps
<superfly> Golynx: they also have to redo their infrastructure. it's all based around copper right now
<Golynx> oh that makes sense, thanks superfly
<captine> superfly, yip.  it might be comparable in terms of price per mbps, however, it is a lot of cash for a home user to pay
<superfly> captine: absolutely
<superfly> hence why I said it's well priced, but that doesn't mean that I can afford it! :-D
<captine> not a bad price though if a complex bought it and split it through 30 units or more.
<captine> but that is probably against terms and conditions
<superfly> certainly if you're on cybersmart
<superfly> I might know the MD, but that doesn't mean I agree with their T's & C's :-)
<captine> :)
<captine> lol
<captine> I must say, i didnt like some of their terms around using only them etc way back, but can understand it in terms of reducing their cost base on support etc
 * Golynx likes the irc logs
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> too much to read
<Golynx> you find some interesting info there :)
<Golynx> yeah but fun
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> spose he is sleeping already
<Golynx> yeah almost everyone got a long Monday tomorrow
<Kilos> yeah shame
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya morrow time
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-23
<inetpro> good mornings
<gremble> o/
<inetpro> gremble: have you added your name yet 
<inetpro> ? 
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> and ty inetpro  
<inetpro> you are late 
<inetpro> oh hi Kilos 
<Kilos> i been getting sis off to work
<inetpro> :-) 
<Kilos> see that was basically the idea with the numbers
<Kilos> i dont know how we will get peeps in order of joining
<Kilos> but anyway
<Kilos> you didnt answer yesterday
<inetpro> do your homework 
<Kilos> joining za and joining launchpad can be 2 different dates right
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> and joining officially is yet another date 
<Kilos> so who keeps the dates of when peeps joined za
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> new idea!
<Kilos> ask/beg/plead with eveyone to add and/or update their own info
<Kilos> that might get some list guys involved
<Kilos> add that to the meets agenda for discussion
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> and 
<Kilos> the team reports thing ai!
<Kilos> do you want to have to fix that as well
<Kilos> hi bduk1  wb
<Kilos> hi gremble  you early today
<Kilos> haha idea!
<Kilos> he can mathematically solve my probs
<Kilos> hi bmg505  
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed  and cocooncrash
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
 * Kilos needs to borrow that surname so i can stand up against gustav strydom
<Kilos> inetpro  well done sir!
 * Kilos likes the new page
<Jacques_Stry> lol who's gustav?
<Kilos> the pro
<Jacques_Stry> O I C
<Kilos> hehe
<Jacques_Stry> So next meeting is tomorrow night?
<Kilos> yessir
<Jacques_Stry> Did a quick scan of previous meetings minutes, could be interesting - will attend
<Kilos> thats good news
<nuvolari> o/ 
<nuvolari> oh hi
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  jy mis al die sports
<nuvolari> eh?
<nuvolari> wat gebeur oom?
<Kilos> baie. het jy trello
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<Kilos> go home now so you can start working
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  barry sukkel nog
<mazal> Ja hy gaan nou konversation try , maar moet hom nog eers install en dis malhuis hier
<mazal> Sal seker deur die dag dit doen
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> Does anybody know who is the administrator of the ubuntu-za mailing list ?
<Kilos> i think the fly
<Kilos> why?
<mazal> superfly: Are you the admin of the ubuntu-za mailing list ?
<Kilos> he is afk
<mazal> oi , ok I see now
<Kilos> whats the prob ?
<mazal> I need my email adress changed
<mazal> To my new email addy
<Kilos> then just go join again with your new addy
<mazal> I was hoping that would not be neccesary
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you might have a long wait, he is very busy
<mazal> I can't even remember where the commands are of how to remove one and add the other
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> are there such commands?
<mazal> That's some one uses once to join and then never again :P
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Ya you most have to email something to a certain list addy to add
<mazal> And there is also one that you mail to cancel
<mazal> Ok I got the new one added , now must just get the old one removed
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Old removed. That was easy :) I followed the link from the ubuntu-za website and from there it was very clear and easy steps ;)
<Kilos> good work
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<ThatGraemeGuy> unsubscribe is the last box
<mazal> Now I must just wait for someone to email something to the mailing to see if it all worked
<Kilos> someone should answer my mail this morning
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy, wb
<ThatGraemeGuy> ty
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> HI 
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Padroni> good thanx
<Padroni> windy in CT today
<Padroni> :/
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> More almal
<Padroni> hi barrydk
<mazal> Oom Kilos: Ons het hom reg ;)
<mazal> barry is back :)
<Kilos> mooi julle
<barrydk> Is this the right place looks like a lot of new peeps here?
<Kilos> hehe
 * Padroni is about to ask for help.... brace yourselves...
<Kilos> oh my
<Padroni> I have 3 x MicroITX formfactor pc's
<Padroni> 3.2Ghz dual core P4 @ 1GB Ram each
<Padroni> best debian / ubuntu based distro to use on those?
<Padroni> anything from 12.04 up tends to grind it to a halt
<Kilos> i use a 3g dual core with 4g ram and run kubuntu 14.04 fine on it
<Kilos> oh my
<Padroni> I need it to do 2 things: stream movies / series off my file server via wifi (for now)
<Kilos> Padroni  you like the mac look?
<Padroni> and play stuff off youtube
 * Padroni looks over to his iMac that has been used as a dust collector for 18 months now...
<mazal> Padroni: Did you try the Lubuntu or Xubuntu flavours ?
<Padroni> not particularly - I just need it to rn on those specs and WORK
<Padroni> which version though?
<Padroni> coz I am two comments away of installing Windows 98 up on that bitch
<Kilos> elementaryos is based on 12.04 but much faster
<mazal> I would say 14.04.02
<Kilos> 12.04 is supported till 2017
<Padroni> please don't make me install Win98
<Padroni> i don't care for support
<Padroni> i can reinstall
<Padroni> so it does not have to update 
<mazal> Lubuntu is the lightest that I know of
<Padroni> it must just work...
<jacques_> haha I missed the device - what do you want to install this on?
<Kilos> 12.04 has least updates
<mazal> Yeah , but go for 12.04.5 then
<Padroni> @ jacques_ I have 3 x MicroITX formfactor pc's
<Padroni> 3.2Ghz dual core P4 @ 1GB Ram each
<Padroni> i had that on 12.04
<Padroni> bombed out
<Kilos> more ram will help lots
<Padroni> p4
<mazal> Did you try Lubuntu though ?
<Padroni> ram is hard to find for those
<jacques_> If you want to use them as HTPC then go with Kodibuntu
<mazal> Not unity
<Padroni> kodibuntu?
 * Padroni fires up Google-blech
<Kilos> ddr ram?
<jacques_> I use it on mine - boots straight in to kodi but is based on lubuntu
<Kilos> ddr 400
<jacques_> works fine on 1gb or ram
<Padroni> MicroITX does not offer video though
<Padroni> so it's onboard vid only
<jacques_> what board is it
<Padroni> http://ark.intel.com/products/39682/Intel-Desktop-Board-DG41MJ
<Padroni> DG41MJ
<Padroni> I have two of those
<Padroni> as well as a Asus EEEPC
<jacques_> g41 chip has integrated HW decoding so will work perfectly for HTPC
<Padroni> I have tried XBMC but not a fan of that
<Padroni> that is if your stuff is ON the pc you are working from.  Mine is on a file server
<jacques_> mine is on file server too
<Padroni> hmmm
<Padroni> i will try kodibuntu then and report back
<jacques_> you just add the shares to you library on then forget about it
<Padroni> these are very nice, very cute little computers
<Kilos> hehe
<Padroni> with TPLink 108Mbps wifi cards
<jacques_> g41 chipset works fine with 1080p playback - just don't try 3d on them - they can't keep up :)
<Padroni> picked them up for R600 each at that 2nd hand shop we shall not name
<jacques_> haha
 * Padroni can't rememberr the name now, hence the secrecy
<Padroni> they still have a few if anyone is interested.
<jacques_> Nah - moving all my htpc's to Rasp PI 2's
<Padroni> I so want a rasp pi
<Padroni> but uhmm
<Padroni> I technically own 7 computers
<Padroni> slipping another one past the wife is gonna be hard...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sell the mac
<Padroni> can't
<Padroni> company property
<Padroni> and they want it back
<Kilos> eish
<barrydk> sel the wife problem solved
<Padroni> which reminds me
<Padroni> I need to get that thing formatted before they pick it up
<Padroni> well
<Padroni> after her last performance review, that is pretty much on the table...
<jacques_> >.<
<Padroni> just don't quote me on that please...
<Padroni> jacques_:  - you own a beagleboard?
<Padroni> I want one of those more
<Padroni> there's this thing I want to build, that topples over cell towers
<Padroni> you know - just to test it
<Kilos> dont touch my tower please
<jacques_> Padroni: Have been wanting to try one
<Padroni> i have a list of toys of questionable morals that I want to still build
<Padroni> the fake GSM base station for one - again with the beagleboard but the hardware you need for that is a couple of grand's worth
<Padroni> I worked on a hardware keylogger last year but kinda lost track 
<Padroni> and now it's just another semi-completed hack tool
<Padroni> built into a PS/2 to USB adapter 
<Padroni> so you won't suspect it
<Padroni> anyway
<Padroni> so many ideas
<Padroni> so little
<Padroni> time
<Padroni> and the inability to finish what I start
<jacques_> I think allot of us suffer from that
<jacques_> started automating home with arduino's 
<jacques_> haven't finished that as well
<Kilos> lol
<jacques_> Coded it ages ago but still have to finish the wiring
<highvoltage> I start 3-5 new things a week and maybe finish one thing a month.
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> I see this infliction has hit you hard as well...
<Kilos> lol lo highvoltage  
<highvoltage> hey o/
<jacques_> every time is see highvoltage I think about the song from electric six - scarred >.<
<Kilos> wb barrydk  
<Kilos> yo stickyboy  
<Padroni> wb barrydk_
<Padroni> wb all the barry's it seems
<inetpro> highvoltage: have you tried trello?
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Padroni: It's one barry , but we struggled to get his chat correct and updates and all and all
 * Padroni assumed as much
<Kilos> kill the thunderbird thing
<Kilos> mazal  https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Tips_and_Tricks
<mazal> Ya he's using konversation also now
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<mazal> magellanic: Is it you mos that I also owe feedback ?
<highvoltage> inetpro: I have used Trello before, yes
<magellanic> for?
<mazal> Re the external refusing to boot thing
<magellanic> oh yes
<inetpro> highvoltage: hmm... which of the two accounts do you use, or do you prefer not to use it any more?
<magellanic> smaller partition you were going to try
<magellanic> highvoltage: heya :)
<mazal> Inetpro's plan worked perfectly. It boots 100% with the small boot partition
<mazal> So it was a size issue
<magellanic> ah, nice
<magellanic> glad to hear it works
 * inetpro wants to add highvoltage to our trello board at https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<inetpro> oh and we want to see highvoltage at the meeting tomorrow evening as well
<inetpro> ne Kilos?
<inetpro> mazal: you mentioned that on Friday evening, I think :-)
<mazal> Not to magellanic inetpro , just wanted to tell him , he also tried to help
<inetpro> ah
<mazal> I don't think he was here Friday night
<mazal> Unless he was and I didn't see him :P
<inetpro> sorry, I should have followed the conversation
 * inetpro responded because of the ping
<Kilos> hehe ek stem!
<Kilos> yes inetpro  add him then he can see what we are doing
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<magellanic> I was here but wasn't paying attention :p
<magellanic> glad it works though
<inetpro> Kilos: you will have to get him to at least complete one thing a week
<Kilos> drussell  would be nice if you add your info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members#preview
<Kilos> well inetpro  you nag well there so i dont think he will have much of an option
<Padroni> for some reason, my Evolution mail client considers all incoming mail as spam
<Padroni> although I appreciate the sentiment
<Padroni> it's becoming a pain in the ass
<Kilos> highvoltage  can you fill in your info here too please https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> Padroni  you can mark them as not spam then next mail from there will be seen
<Kilos> right click not spam
<Kilos> or was that not junk
<mazal> Kilos: Must all of us fill our info in there ?
<Kilos> there is no must mazal  but its a way of seeing who is active
<mazal> Ok , what is lp member since ?
<Kilos> launchpad
<mazal> I just click 'edit' and add my stuff ne ?
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members?active_batch=75
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos 
<mazal> Kilos: I tried to add mine , but I can't get the columns right
<Kilos> lol it drives me mad as well
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<mazal> Kilos: I don't know what to put where as the columns is not 1 single row
<Kilos> || nickname ||
<Kilos> and so on
<Kilos> just always end with || otherwise it crashes
<Kilos> or gives errors anyway
<mazal> Ha , looks like I got it
<Kilos> nice
<mazal> I see my lp expires tjis year. Will I get an email to renew or something ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> if they know your new address
<Kilos> but if old addy still works you will get it there
<Kilos> nlsthzn  you can update yours too please
<nlsthzn> update something again?
<Kilos> lol https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> things change
<Kilos> mazal  julle slimmes kan sommer nuvolari  se ekstra || ook insit vir my
<Kilos> ek breek goed te maklik
 * nlsthzn will wait until the layout is stable and do this once more >.>
<mazal> Kilos: I see I need to build a wiki for my username.
<mazal> Where is a manual how to do that :P
<mazal> I clicked on edit and got just a big empty block
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think look here
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mazal i think it is
<Kilos> go see someone else wiki page and do the same
<Kilos> i forget how to get going
<mazal> I'm sukkeling my alie af with the formatting
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> so where is the pro when you need him
<Kilos> someone made one last night
<Kilos> captine i think
<mazal> yay !! I got the heading right lol
<mazal> That's a start
<Kilos> good
 * Padroni is not a fan of the wiki thing.  Code is almost as bad as MS Word generated HTML
<Kilos> oh there are manual goodies
<mazal> grrrrrrrrrr , now I can't get entries under each other
<Kilos> Maaz  google how to build a wiki page
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to Create Your Own Wiki | PCMag.com" http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2399582,00.asp :: "Wikipedia:Your first article - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Your_first_article :: "How to Start a Wiki (with Pictures) - wikiHow" http://www.wikihow.com/Start-a-Wiki :: "Create Wiki Pages - Blackboard Help"
<Maaz> https://help.blackboard.com/en-us/Learn/9.1_2014_04/Instructor/080_Collaboration/020_Wikis/020_Creat…
<mazal> hey I got a link in :)
<Kilos> lol well done
<mazal> but it doesn't work :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it might once you have saved it
<mazal> And I put it exactly like the example
<Kilos> maybe thats not a good link
<mazal> Ok got that working , the help is crap
<mazal> Tried something and it worked
<mazal> Kilos: Can you look at this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mazal#preview
<Kilos> but you are learning something new so thats good
<mazal> You see the info under personal:
<Kilos> sec
<mazal> How do I get that to be nicely under each other without spaces between
<Kilos> one hand full of eisbein sarmy
<mazal> If I type it directly under each other then it throws it in 1 long line
<Kilos> i see them all under each other
<mazal> Mine shows one empty line between each one
<Kilos> oh ya but so what
<Kilos> did you do the headings thing too?
<mazal> Yep I did headings
<Kilos>  read up what all the characters do
<mazal> They look ok
<mazal> This is cool , I like this , just needs to learn the formatting
<Kilos> i see it fine, why are the empty lines bothering you
<mazal> I like things neat
<Kilos> write down a how t for wiki pages
<Kilos> how to
<Kilos> other peeps will ask for help still then you got the know how you can paste for them
<Kilos> to remove the empty lines you click on the start of the line and tap the delete key
<Kilos> its done
<Kilos> reload
<mazal> No now it's a mess
<mazal> Everything in 1 ungly line
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> That's what I said
<mazal> I already tried that and that is what happens
<Kilos> i cant remember what i did
<mazal> So it seems you can't add lines below each other , there must be a empty line between each one it seems
<mazal> Lemme continue with next part , will worry about that later
<inetpro> mazal: rtfs
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> inetpro: I do , but can't find it
<Kilos> read between the lines haha
<mazal> ok Kilos , hows it looking now. Not too bad for the first 10 minutes ever in wiki lol
<mazal> Will populate it a bit more as I find time
<Kilos> good
<mazal> This is fun :)
<mazal> Feels like I am creating something
<Kilos> you are
<inetpro> at the bottom of the screen it says, " For more help, see HelpOnEditing orHelpOnMoinWikiSyntax." 
<Kilos> inetpro   you have to design a very strong bait
<Kilos> so we can lure peeps like wwk here
<inetpro> wwk?
<Kilos> william walter
<mazal> Kilos , inetpro : have a look see. suggestions are welcome please.
<highvoltage> inetpro: used it for various project management things. I prefer not to use it unless I have to or unless others are already using it for something I need/want to contribute to. I think my username is highvoltage911 on there
<mazal> Still very basic for now
<highvoltage> inetpro: ah but for ubuntu-za you can add me
<inetpro> highvoltage: cool
<inetpro> mazal: I'll check later
<Kilos> i stuck with fedora mazal  
<Kilos> and i work in an IT enviroment
<Kilos> looks good to me
<magellanic> Kilos: which wiki are you busy working on?
<Kilos> wiki.ubuntu.com magellanic  
<mazal> Kilos: I want to learn more about this , this is nice
<Kilos> wiki.ubuntu.com/mazal
<magellanic> are you updating it?
<Kilos> he has just created it
<mazal> magellanic: Is my own one I just started on to start learning it
<Kilos> im still playing here on and off and waiting for you to add your info
<Kilos>   /wiki.ubuntu.comZATeam/Members
<mazal> Kilos: Barry added his info btw
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> nou net by lp aansluit, help hom
<barrydk> nea only one thing at a time not twice together
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> die pro het jou nog nie beet gekry nie
<barrydk> om te wat?
<Kilos> more than one thing at a time
<Kilos> he makes me do three, but then he has to go fix all three afterwards
<barrydk> Ek beweeg maar stadig net so dat niemand dink ek is dod nie
<Jacques_Stry> just pulled the sites code - this nicola generator looks interesting
<Kilos> very Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> works well
<mazal> all of a sudden my to-do list jumped to 15 entries :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he would actually make a good teacher
<Kilos> tells you one step at a time, then kicks your butt till you go running down the road
<Kilos> my pro is a character of note
<mazal> Yes found it !!! It's line breaks :)
<mazal> Now the first section is nice and neat below each other
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> make note of everything you do hey
<Kilos> maybe magellanic  will need help when he gets to add his info
 * Kilos ducks
<mazal> Is going well , all things concidered :)
<magellanic> maybe hey Kilos :D
<Kilos> lol :D
<mazal> Kilos: I can't find that memberlist link on main page , where is it located ? The one where everyone fill their info in
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members#preview
<Kilos> maybe without the #preview
<Kilos> we are still buildint it and will then add the link on our site
<Kilos> building
<mazal> oh ok
<mazal> May one only put ubuntu related stuff on that wiki server ?
<inetpro> mazal: what do you plan to put?
<mazal> For example , on the hobbies section , may I put a faq on minetest , or whatever else ?
<mazal> Or lets say I want to create a manual , but something not ubuntu , let's saw a manual on rugby , or whatever. Is that allowed ?
<mazal> I'm trying to find a rules & guidelines section , but couldn't find any link yet
<inetpro> a personal manual on rugby or something for everyone?
<inetpro> if it's for everyone then go put it on wikipedia
<mazal> K , that's what I wanted to know , don't want to be breaking any rules
<inetpro> for minetest I'm sure we can put it on the ubuntu wiki, it runs on ubuntu after all
<mazal> I'm defnitely gonna put time into learning the wiki format better
<inetpro> maybe create a Fun section as part of our team
<inetpro> something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Fun
<mazal> hmm , nice idea that
<mazal> But I must learn properly first :)
<inetpro> mazal: remember we also have a local minetest channel at #minetest-za
<mazal> Ah cool , didn't know that thanx
<inetpro> not much happening there now but maybe you can get it flowing again
<mazal> I made a little "scratch pad" on my own wiki that I will be using to learn. Enjoying this wiki thing
<Jacques_Stry> i'm not used too working with bzr - can anyone help me on pulling a branch from launchpad so I can commit a fix
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<inetpro> Jacques_Stry: only if you make me some coffee
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  did you read the tutorial
<Kilos> on our site
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<Jacques_Stry> I read the tutorial and everything worked fine with the example - but when I try too branch the one i get an error
<kulelu88> Hello
<Kilos> from ubuntu-za you make a new branch
<Kilos> name it what you like
<Jacques_Stry> ubuntu-za worked fine
<Jacques_Stry> but i'm trying to do a bug fix for practice - on xbubble :)
<Kilos> oh
<Jacques_Stry> but get - bzr: ERROR: Not a branch:
<Jacques_Stry> error message
<Kilos> you better make pro coffe then
<Kilos> coffee
<Jacques_Stry> haha - putting the kettle on
<mazal> hey I can create sub pages , nice !!!!
<inetpro> Jacques_Stry: are you in the trunk folder?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Jacques_Stry> inetpro: In my projects folder i tried doing - bzr branch lp:xbubble
<Jacques_Stry> but i get - bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/xbubble/".
<inetpro> Jacques_Stry: this one https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/xbubble/vivid ?
<kulelu88> does anyone use dukto here? 
<kulelu88> I enabled my firewall and now cant seem to use it
<inetpro> Jacques_Stry: I'm guessing it should be 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu/xbubble' 
<Jacques_Stry> inetpro: I'm an idiot - was using wrong branch name
<inetpro> haha... no problemo
<Jacques_Stry> inetpro: Thanks :)
<kulelu88> Jacques_Stry: no you are not an idiot :)
<inetpro> Jacques_Stry: I like superfly's method
<Jacques_Stry> want to get myself accustomed to bzr launchpad system - Would like to give back to the community a bit
<Jacques_Stry> so trying the "One Hundred Papercuts" bugs first
<kulelu88> eeewww bazaar
<inetpro> Jacques_Stry: bzr init-repo RepositoryFolder && cd RepositoryFolder && bzr co lp:RepositoryName trunk
<Jacques_Stry> inetpro: mmmm.... i see - much quicker
<inetpro> then you can make your own branches in the RepositoryFolder and keep a clean trunk separate
<Jacques_Stry> what does "co" do?
<inetpro> checkout
<Jacques_Stry> i see
<inetpro> not sure what the exact difference is between checkout and branch
<kulelu88> arent they completely different things?
<inetpro> should maybe read http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/CheckoutTutorial
<inetpro> laster
<inetpro> later as well
<mazal> inetpro: Did I add that card correctly ? Still learning trello
<inetpro> mazal: perfect!
<inetpro> nice to see people trying things
<barrydk> Cheers for eers peeps
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Once I learned wiki then I can help with wiki pages
<mazal> Bye for now everyone , enjoy the rest of the afternoon
<mazal> God bless
<Kilos> cheers mazal  
<Kilos> Maaz  announce Meeting here at 20.30 tomorrow night all of you. All excuse me's are to be in handwriting , in triplicate and hand deliverd to inetpro  in pretoria
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting here at 20.30 tomorrow night all of you. All excuse me's are to be in handwriting , in triplicate and hand deliverd to inetpro  in pretoria
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> I might not make it as I sleep when I can (which isn't much)
<Kilos> aw nlsthzn  you the meeting reporter
<Kilos> sleep now so long
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> that thing where you record things
<Kilos> monthly reports or something
<nlsthzn> the bot does that.. I just need to remember to go manual edit the wiki etc later
<Kilos> but we understand so you can read logs next day and make one
 * nlsthzn always forgts
<nlsthzn> *forggets
<nlsthzn> fuuuu!!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> looks like you need sleep now
<nlsthzn> I actually do
<Kilos> hows the baby and mom doing nlsthzn  ?
<nlsthzn> oh mom doing very well thanks... and baby good except he has been slightly niggly today, not slept much but we will keep on checking hopefully it means a good night tonight
<nlsthzn> thanks for asking :)
<kulelu88> boy or girl?
<nlsthzn> boy kulelu88 
<kulelu88> easier to raise a boy I think
<nlsthzn> will see :)
<kulelu88> 21 years to go ;)
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> the last few are the scary ones
<kulelu88> it starts early these days. from like 14 they give grief 
<nlsthzn> oh my eldest is right there currently >.<
<kulelu88> boy also?
<nlsthzn> nope girl
<kulelu88> im sure you've raised her right so she'll be good :)
<nlsthzn> thanks kulelu88 ... all I can say we try our best
<kulelu88> just dont let her read twilight, watch spud or know anything about tweenage romance :D
<nlsthzn> I guess I could lock her in her room for the next 5 years
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> that may come back to haunt you :D
<kulelu88> darn, cant tunnel into work :(
<nlsthzn> :p
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, serious!?
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> "All excuse me's are to be in handwriting , in triplicate and hand deliverd to inetpro  in pretoria"
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol well you so far it will be easier to attend the meeting
<nlsthzn> :0
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you doing
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> i'm good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
 * Padroni yawns...
<Padroni> Time for a beer, eh?
<Padroni> !beer
<Padroni> !beer!
<Padroni> Maaz... do something with your life.  Get me a beer...
<Maaz> Padroni: What?
<kulelu88> no beer allowed in ubuntuza
 * Padroni hides his home brew setup
<Padroni> Well if you guys want me to be able to function, I need beer after 16H00
<Padroni> just saying.
<Padroni> it's written like that in my contract at work as well.
<inetpro> Maaz: beer please
<Maaz> Hidden in the back of the fridge inetpro
<Kilos> Maaz  beer please
<Maaz> Hidden in the back of the fridge Kilos
<Padroni> ah...
 * inetpro hands Padroni a beer
 * Padroni learned a new trick
<Padroni> thank you inetpro
<Padroni> how are you btw?
<kulelu88> Maaz: juice please
<Maaz> kulelu88: What?
<inetpro> Padroni: now please get on with it again :-)
<Kilos> cyber beer is better for the stomach
<kulelu88> oom Kilos cant drink beer nomore
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<kulelu88> do any of you use ubuntus firewall?
<inetpro> you need to teach your bot properly
<Padroni>  I wish people will set up their damn Joomla site's properly
<Padroni> my mail queues are spammed by signup confirmations
<Kilos> ya gufw
<Padroni> which means pretty soon those same clients will bitch about bandwidth usuage
<Padroni> and guess who will have to go and truncate 400k spambot accounts out of the db...?
<Padroni> Jors Troelie.
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> eeuuw you still use PHP in 2015
<Kilos> dont moan, it pays for your beer
<Padroni> as apposed to what, kulelu88?
<Padroni> almost all of the internet is running PHP
<Padroni> ASPX?  ASP?
<charl> wat
<kulelu88> as opposed to Python <3
<Padroni> my friend
<Padroni> for that
<kulelu88> or even Ruby
<Padroni> web developers will have to get real qualifications...
<Padroni> which we both know won't happen
<charl> true
<Padroni> hahahaha
<charl> web developers will need to start to learn how to program
<Padroni> I just realized that I pretty much pissed off a whole industry with that one sentence...
<charl> which will not happen
<kulelu88> but who am I to judge, my work relies on crappy PHP
<Padroni> I refuse to learn it.
<Padroni> I can read it
<Padroni> I can find malicious code in it
<Padroni> I know enough to get into trouble with it.
<Padroni> but I will make no discernable effort learning it.
<charl> good, good
<Padroni> I am not a fan of PHP
<Padroni> oh Kilos
<Padroni> that script that stopped working?
<kulelu88> are you a pretorian? Padroni 
<Padroni> replaced it with a 1 line replacement script
<Padroni> no
<charl> Padroni sounds like an italian
 * Padroni is Praetorian, however.
<kulelu88> he's an afrikaaner 
<Kilos> sounds good Padroni  
<Padroni> it's Italian for "The Masters" or something similar
<kulelu88> methinks
<Padroni> Ek is afrikaans
<Padroni> my internet handle is wel Italiaans
<charl> mi piace
<Padroni> also not by design
<charl> good, good
<Padroni> My gaming nick used to be "Heidi se hond"
<kulelu88> ek dink ons het nie meisies op ubuntu za
<Padroni> before that, "Frankie se siekte"
<Kilos> we have
<Padroni> so the next one was "Corporal Padroni"
<Padroni> which got shortened to just Padroni
<Padroni> been 'padroni' eversince
<charl> bellísimo
<Padroni> only found out the meaning years later
<charl> i will have a dopio espresso while you are at it
<kulelu88> I shall have some pasta 
<charl> *doppio
<charl> it is very good, i like
<charl> (said in thick italian accent)
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> I do not speak a word of Italian
<Padroni> or any other language for that matter
<charl> bah, i speak like 5
<charl> actually more because there are also some dialects
<kulelu88> speaking anything frenchish and germanish doesn't count charl. it is the same language in most instances
<charl> kulelu88: nono, i don't speak french
<charl> i do however speak some degree of finnish and japanese
<charl> in addition to various germanic languages
<kulelu88> are you german? charl 
<charl> nope
<kulelu88> ooki
 * Padroni listens to Rammstein.  A lot.
<charl> very good, have you listened to buck dich ?
<Padroni> no
<Padroni> listening to it now though
<charl> especially the opening stanza
<charl> :D
 * nlsthzn listens to Rammstein and reads the lyrics :p
<charl> good idea nlsthzn 
<Padroni> I am currently stuck on Made in Germany
<charl> read the lyrics :D
<nlsthzn> :)
 * kulelu88 observes metal-lovers
<nlsthzn> \m/
<Padroni> *&#^@!)$# Revslider again
<Padroni> I am beginning to hate that plugin
<kulelu88> I deal with it everyday
<Padroni> what industry you work in?
<charl> kulelu88: btw you underestimate the issue of dialects ... people from different dialects don't even understand each other
<charl> kulelu88: but most people learn the "standard" language in school to communicate to "outsiders"
<kulelu88> security
<Padroni> I gathered.
<Padroni> be more specific?
<Padroni> you can pm if you preffer
<kulelu88> charl: you're a programmer (I think), so you have higher order thinking and picking up dialects would be easy for you 
<Padroni> *prefer
<charl> kulelu88: true :D
<kulelu88> I'm hiding pseudonymously Padroni 
<inetpro> wb charl
<Padroni> ah
<Padroni> Think I know who you are then.
<inetpro> ok Kilos, who hasn't joined us on Trello yet?
<Padroni> I remember asking you in pvt about your job, and not getting any response.
<inetpro> we have work to do man
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> i dont remember us speaking in private
<Kilos> lemme go see who is there
<kulelu88> unless you're phishing :O
<inetpro> charl, Padroni, kulelu88: https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<kulelu88> whos Bradley?
<Kilos> captine
<Kilos> you got my face by too much stuff inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: you can remove your face if you want
<charl> hey inetpro :)
<charl> and thanks
<Kilos> na ill just lurk there
<kulelu88> oom are you afrikaaner by descent? your surname sounds english
<Kilos> my grandfather was born on durban beach
<Kilos> so been here 3 generations now
<inetpro> Kilos: yikes! Only three?
<Kilos> en my ma was duits en france ek dink
 * inetpro has been here 6 generations already
<kulelu88> that would make oom 4th gen if grandad was born on the beach
<Kilos> we only decided to come here when we saw the early peeps were messing up
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> no man ian is 4th
<kulelu88> but your great granparents also came to SA
<inetpro> Kilos: he's right
<Kilos> kulelu88  , charl   and Padroni  from moms side it was many generations before my dads side
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> let me finish before distracting me man
<kulelu88> somebody needs to write a book about the differences between afrikaaners and british folks in SA
<Kilos>  kulelu88  , charl   and Padroni  would you fill in your info for us
<Padroni> waiting for the confirmation email
<Padroni> which seems to not want to come 
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<kulelu88> it's going via the NSA
<Kilos> those that arent members yet join now
<Padroni> I am using outlook.com
<Padroni> so it's my own fault
<Kilos> we gotta have the most informative and fastest site of all
<charl> yes outlook.com is nsa-approved for all your secure and private communication needs
<Kilos> lol
<charl> :D
<nlsthzn> NSA hacking at hardware level now so doesn't matter what you use they are making backups for you
<charl> good, good
<kulelu88> and sim cards
<kulelu88> they should just plant chips in us 
 * charl grabs his tin foil hat
<Kilos> thats the plan
<kulelu88> nlsthzn: life must be great with your filtered internet in the UAE
<charl> there's another good rammstein song for you
<Padroni> filled in as requested.
<charl> we're all living in amerika
<Padroni> @ Kilos
<Kilos> Padroni  ?
<Kilos> aha ty sir
<Padroni> you asked to fill in my 'stuff' on trello
<Padroni> I did
<Kilos> no that was pro's request
<Padroni> ah ok
<Padroni> inetpro:  bio filled in as requested.
<Kilos> mine was here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Padroni> yeah - wiki
<Padroni> i don't wiki that much
<Kilos> this wiki page will be linked to our site
<Padroni> so I may never get on the wiki
<Kilos> never too old to learn Padroni  
<Kilos> only me
<Padroni> lol
<nlsthzn> kulelu88, it can become tedious but there isn't anything you can't get around at the end of the day
<Padroni> i doubt you can be taught anything
<Kilos> ai! i get taught everything over and over
<Kilos> forget as fast as i learn
<Kilos> all the fly's and pro's gray hairs are from me
<kulelu88> I thought china was exporting its firewall for these other countries 
<Padroni> FYI
<Padroni> if anyone of you have a Lenovo laptop
<Padroni> better check if it has the Superfish spyware on 
<Padroni> Lenovo got caught out pre-installing that
<Padroni> Right
<charl> i have two lenovo laptops but the first thing i did was reformat and install debuntu
<Padroni> I am off
<Padroni> later folks
<charl> ciao Padroni :)
<inetpro> Padroni: bio where?
<Kilos> later Padroni  
<charl> ciao a tutti
<Padroni> on trello?
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Padroni> I am not gving out any personal info, inetpro
<Kilos> Padroni  he needs your user name on trello to add you in our trello
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: found him and added
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> now you can dish out work to him also
<Kilos> now we can give him work hey?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> he can look for spyware in our stuff
<inetpro> snap
<Kilos> ya im just slower
<Kilos> great minds think alike
<Kilos> fools never differ
<Kilos> kinda hot here today
<kulelu88> today is cooler oom
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> here in ptown?
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/119099-did-the-nsa-hack-your-hard-drive.html
<Kilos> charl  formatting alone wont help
<Kilos> you would need to get clean firmware
<Kilos> and most likely zero the drive as well
<charl> the firmware is the issue yes
<charl> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2886278/how-to-remove-the-dangerous-superfish-adware-presintalled-on-lenovo-pcs.html
<charl> this does not talk about firmware however
<Kilos> wb Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> eish that site plays a video
<Kilos> without a stop buttom
<Kilos> button too
<mazal> Kilos: training in progress https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mazal/pad :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> But now my eyes needs a break
<Kilos> ah thats good, keep it up when you have time
<mazal> Check out the "gaming volgorde" doc. That is my gaming to-do list
<mazal> Was the first file I could find lol
<Kilos> no time for gaming
<Kilos> you all need to work so i can rest
<mazal> I go eat
<mazal> My eyes don't want to see anymore
<Kilos> ya gets tiring
<kulelu88> mazal whos your ISP?
<mazal> kulelu88: Webafrica
<mazal> and at work is Afrihost
<kulelu88> looks like webafrica runs on IS
<mazal> yep
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> wb drussell  
<drussell> Kilos: thx!
<Kilos> Maaz  seen superfly  
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 2 days, 4 hours, 36 minutes and 29 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-02-21 04:53:48 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-02-06 23:33:36 PST
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hope they are ok
<Kilos> ya just very busy
<Kilos> wg magellanic  
<magellanic> wg?
<Kilos> oh typo man
<Kilos> read between the lines
<Kilos> wb
<magellanic> ah, thanks
<magellanic> encrypted wb hey
<Kilos> hehe
<magellanic> :D
<Kilos> im sure we are still waiting for you on trello
<magellanic> looking at the topic earlier, does the sailfish stuff affect linux users?
<magellanic> eish
<Kilos> lol
 * magellanic hides
<Kilos> im sure when they put stuff in drive firmware it affects everyone
<magellanic> ah, that sucks
<Kilos> they can watch me all they like
<Kilos> you can get clean firmware from the manufacturers im sure
<Kilos> just need someone to read it and check
<magellanic> firmware is the new spyware :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> time to start learning to code firmware
<captine> yip.  I think the fight for privacy is one that will never end... imagine what is in things that we dont even know about.
<captine> pen and paper...
<captine> no more hdd
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man learn firmware programming then sort your firmware, zero the drive then install and you are clear
<magellanic> the pen would need to be inspected for spy micro cams
<Kilos> lol
 * superfly tries to prop his eyes open with match sticks
<captine> superfly, my eyes are VERY heavy too
<captine> this waiting for the daughter to arrive is stressful... :)
<Kilos> go sleep fly
<captine> question to all... looking at some business options.  should I setup my own mail server and if so, how does this work in terms of staying off blacklists etc, or do I pay someone for mail sending per domain?
<Kilos> nlsthzn  go sleep
<nlsthzn> already did, and I am back up to go sleep again uncle Kilos zzzzzzzzz
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight. Get some rest my fly
<kulelu88> ?
<inetpro> superfly: gaan slaap 
<superfly> nou-nou
<magellanic> captine: meaning hosted mail for your business?
<magellanic> I'd look at google apps, let them host mail for your business too
<inetpro> captine: how many people? 
<captine> magellanic, yip.  or for others
<captine> thinking of putting a "business in a box" thing together, to help people get their businesses off the ground
<captine> i use google apps for my domain
<magellanic> cool
<magellanic> captine: planning on supporting it for them to? curious.
<captine> maybe.
<captine> just getting ideas down
<captine> i am not very technical.. so looking at a business case
<captine> etc
<captine> less on the email and hosting... more on the financial applications and business management (am a CA by trade)
<magellanic> I've seen a few SME type setups go sour because whomever put it in, didn't support it further
<captine> yip.
<magellanic> IMO, the value in offering it to SME, is in supporting it further
<captine> i can believe it
<magellanic> captine: something such as openerp/odoo ?
<captine> our company uses mimecast as our gateway
<captine> I find openerp/odoo a little heavy and cumbersome
<captine> I come from an Oracle EBS implementation background so many of it's concepts make sense to me... just find installing it a pain.
<captine> looking at something more simple.
<magellanic> I know a company doing install/support of openerp/odoo in Cpt, there is a good/big market for it
<magellanic> yeah, I worked with it a bit
<captine> i recall a CT company that was offering a rebranded openerp cloud service
<magellanic> oh, hmm, erpweb by any chance?
<captine> still evaluating.
<magellanic> I was doing devops for them for a while, I didn't like openerp
<magellanic> maybe it improved, with its new name, odoo :p
<captine> ledgersmb was an option... front accounting was the easiest on installing and I am more familiar with mysql... not so good with postgres
<captine> think a package that is part of the ubuntu repo's with good record is ideal.. easier for upgrades etc
<magellanic> yeah, supporting these things become tricky
<captine> esp if it is after normal working hours.
<captine> and not fulltime....
<magellanic> yep
<captine> the worst is people get a bad taste of open source software as some kid on the side tries to promise them things but doesnt support it (as you said). :)
<magellanic> yes
<captine> anyhow, been thinking of this for over a year now.. finally putting thoughts on paper.
<captine> gotto sleep now.
<captine> night all
<charl> good evening
<magellanic> evening
<charl> hi magellanic 
<magellanic> hi, and bye ;) night folks
<kulelu88> magellanic: you seem new
<magellanic> here for about a week or so
<magellanic> and before that, a few years ago probably.
<magellanic> later.
<superfly> good night everyone
<kulelu88> night
<inetpro> good night 
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-24
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<mazal> barrydk: https://wiki.ubunu.com/mazal/pad 
<mazal> My rtm werk tot dusver
<mazal> typo
<mazal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mazal/pad
<Padroni> Hello all
<Kilos> morning all
<Padroni> morning
<Padroni> having internet issues today :/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> my telkom 4g is expensive but very stable so im happy
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> maaz seen superfly
<Maaz> mazal: superfly was last seen 9 hours, 23 minutes and 41 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-02-23 12:25:05 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-02-06 23:33:36 PST
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> mazal  he is very busy sorting stuff for debconf and openlp
<Kilos> you should actually look at openlp
<mazal> Kilos: I'm struggling with the mailing list
<mazal> I'm not receiving mail , and did subscribe yesterday
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> How or where can I see if my subscription is ok ?
<Kilos> inetpro  should be able to point you to the right place
<Kilos> actually send a mail to the list and ill see if i get it and reply
<Kilos> ask in the mail where you can check why you arent getting mails
<mazal> Kilos: I sent one about 5 minutes go
<mazal> Barry got it , so sending is fine
<Kilos> i got it
<mazal> But I didn't get it , so looks like I'm not receiving from the list
<Kilos> i just did a reply
<mazal> Kilos: I went here : https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/options/ubuntu-za , I was able to log in and check my settings , and all seems fine ???
<Kilos> look in your clients junk
<Kilos> what client are you using
<mazal> is not in junk
<mazal> already checked
<Kilos> also your gmail might be marking them as spam
<mazal> not in spam folder either , received your replies though
<Kilos> then gmail is getting replies
<mazal> You replied to my personal addy yes ? Because nothing wrong with that , I get other mail as well , just mail from the mailing list I don't get
<Kilos> i just sent meeting info to the list, see if you get it. also i sent to the list with your reply earlier, didnt barry see it ?
<Kilos> the mailing list is quiet lately
<Kilos> i also saw somewhere peeps were complaining about long signatures
<mazal> Aha !!! That want went to "spam" folder
<Kilos> do you see if i have a signature or is it plain
<Kilos> i think its the bb signature that turned peeps against signatures
<Kilos> gmail spams a lot of ubuntu mails, i check monthly, or more often when peeps ask why i dont reply
<Kilos> Maaz  650/5
<Maaz> Kilos: 130.0
<Kilos> woot
<mazal> No signature at all in your mail
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  yw always
<inetpro> mazal: your own mail to the mailing list won't go back to yourself, I think
<Kilos> some things i can do without it needing to be fixed
<inetpro> the mailing list has gone rather quiet these days
<Kilos> very no one needs help anymore
 * Padroni is back
 * inetpro likes mazal's scratchpad
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> wb Padroni
<Padroni> hi inetpro
<Padroni> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> he has worked hard there
<inetpro> good good
<Kilos> goed dankie en daar?
<Padroni> walked in with two fraud cases to work on
<Padroni> hence me being so quiet this morning
<Kilos> np Padroni  
<Kilos> work first
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> well
<Kilos> after a good morning here of course
<Padroni> I got a 4-screen setup
<Padroni> only focus on 2 at a time though
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> wait
<Padroni> let me find a pic
<Kilos> Padroni  welcome to our trello
<Padroni> ty
<Padroni> this is so funny: https://40.media.tumblr.com/7e35a8f209b381a0214b6e2314233dd9/tumblr_n7ti5uJ4mx1ss1xupo1_500.jpg
 * Kilos still trying to work out what work to pass your way
<Kilos> hehe
<Padroni> https://41.media.tumblr.com/9b729e8da6516b3614e536860a83359e/tumblr_n7is5qDbFm1ss1xupo1_1280.jpg
<Padroni> there's my desk
<Padroni> well, my previous one
<Kilos> second link?
<Padroni> the monitor on the right has moved centre, above the 2nd one
<Padroni> so 3 x 23" + 1 x 20" above it
<Kilos> you getting as bad as Symmetria  
<mazal> inetpro: I checked my settings , it is enabled that I get my own mail as well. But since then found it in my spam , that was the problem.
<inetpro> mazal: ahh
<mazal> Well , found Kilo's there anyway
<Padroni> that pic is old though - was still running windoze on my desktop
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> so does he
<mazal> inetpro: May I start work on fun on ubuntu sub page ?
<Kilos> just remember everything there must work on buntu
<mazal> I worked through the rtm , must be put into practice now
<mazal> Kilos: It will
<Kilos> cool
<mazal> Oh btw Kilos , were you refering to that gaming_volgorde.txt list when you asked in the mail if I play all that on Ubuntu ?
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> Nope , that list is my Win 7 and PS3 gaming to-do list. Is just the first file I could grab during my learning. That one won't be used :P
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> That's the one singing " Dink jy darem nog aan my "
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no time for gaming, when there is so much to learn
<mazal> ish
<mazal> I enjoyed last night's learning , but eyes gave up on me and got tired eventually
<mazal> To my surprise , I saw this morning I actually finished the rtm last night :)
<Kilos> ya things get tough when you get older
<mazal> Just the advanced stuff that will come with experience
<Kilos> whats rtm?
<mazal> read the manual
<Kilos> oh ya haha
<mazal> What is the "vote" button for on trello ? Is that just to indicate when someone likes something , or is there more to it ?
<Kilos> if you think someone has done a good job i think
<Padroni> somebody add a link to trello in the topic plz
<Kilos> ohi superfly  have a good day sir
<Padroni> so i can just click click click
<superfly> hi Kilos, Padroni, mazal
<Padroni> hey superfly
<Padroni> 'sup man?
<mazal> Morning superfly
<Kilos> https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<superfly> Padroni: too much
<mazal> Kilos: Maybe we need that static somewhere , topic is a good idea like Padroni suggested
<superfly> drowning a bit, but I'm learning to swim.
<Padroni> manager tells me this morning he is busy coding something for work, as he has a lot of free time on his hands these days
<Padroni> I'm like, Yeah, bitch, coz I am doing YOUR work too....
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats how things work
<Padroni> oh well
<Padroni> I catch hackers and syndicates.
<Padroni> So I am happy.
<superfly> Padroni: I don't have that, we just have a lot of work to do, and not enough time to do it
<Padroni> I would like to do one or two additional qualifications this year
<Padroni> can't even begin to find the time to do it
<Padroni> want to redo N+ and L+
<Padroni> as well as a course on metasploit framework
<Padroni> but alas - time
<Padroni> did 5 x Oracle Linux certifications in 2013
<Padroni> nothing last year
<Padroni> nothing so far this year either :(
<Kilos> they should ban the song, time is on my side, doesnt work for everyone
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Padroni> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> hi  nuvolari  
<nuvolari> oh hi, pleased to meet you Padroni 
<nuvolari> welcome
<Padroni> likewise
<Kilos> Padroni  nuvolari  is our meetings chairperson
<Kilos> time also caught up with him
<Padroni> jeez I almost walked into a trap...
<Padroni> THANK YOU VPN...
<Padroni> I need to get a tails box set up today still o.O
 * Kilos waves to confluency
<Kilos> barrydk  can jy daai thunderbird chat ding dooi?
<barrydk> Hoekom ??? Kilos
<Kilos> die ding sit hier bo met net n nommer 7YUAAFUPX  
<Kilos> dan weet ek nie of dit n nuwe gas is nie
<barrydk> Nou tevrede Kilos?
<Kilos> dankie baie
<barrydk> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> kom jy vanaand meeting toe?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<barrydk> Sal probeer onthou
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek sal probeer onthou om jou te herriner
<mazal> I will be , weather , loadshedding and telkom permitting
<Kilos> cool
<barrydk> Jy moet eers by eksdom hoor of ons krag gaan he
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> ai! sit hulle weer vandag af?
<barrydk> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<barrydk> weet nie sien net dis af dan weet ek dis my beurt
 * Padroni should install IRC on his ipad for tonight
<Kilos> good plan
<Kilos> i think im gonna be too tired to attend
<Padroni> who owns ubuntu-za.org?
<Padroni> ubuntu, or someone in the group?
<Kilos> the fly methinks
<Kilos> manages it anyway
<Kilos> why?
<Padroni> wondering why the bin is on a pvt domain, and not part of ubuntu-za.org
<Padroni> like bin.ubuntu-za.org
<Padroni> for example
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> maybe for security reasons
<Padroni> no
<Padroni> can't be for that
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> we can test your memory now . ask when debconf is past
<Padroni> eh?
<Padroni> 'when is debconf past' ?
<Kilos> when it is over, its in ct  soon
<Padroni> ok
<Kilos> https://jonathancarter.org/2015/02/13/debconf-2016-to-be-hosted-in-cape-town/
<Kilos> i can find the dates
<Kilos> cant
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Padroni> that should be fun
<Padroni> hi charl
<charl> hi Padroni 
<charl> Kilos: this channel got busy in the last month ...
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i wonder why
<charl> for long it was a quiet watering hole now you have some activity going on here ...
<charl> but that's a good thing
<charl> how is the whole ubuntu africa thing coming along ?
<Kilos> we are having a revival
<Padroni> everytime I see a Joomla site
<Padroni> I want to cry
<Padroni> Coz I know I either need to fix it, or find a hack in it.
<Padroni> If I see any of you wear a Joomla tshirt, I will punch you.
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl> i used to work on joomla but that was quite some time ago
<charl> i can't believe anyone still uses it, i thought the project has met its end quite some time ago
<charl> it was great at the time it was made but yes that was 7 or 8 years ago
<charl> :(
<Padroni> you will be greatly disappointed.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Padroni> like herpes, and genital warts, it is still going strong in 2015
<charl> that is the problem once you introduce something out of there
<charl> *out there
<charl> then it becomes impossible to call back
<superfly> Padroni: DebConf16 will be in the first 2-3 weeks of July
<Padroni> I may need to sell one of my kids for a ticket
<Padroni> but 
<Padroni> in my defense
<Padroni> I have prepared them that due to the economic situation, we may need to let one of them go anyway
<Padroni> so it won't be that big a shock to the youngster...
<superfly> I don't know how much it'll cost. I'll definitely be spreading the word closer to the time
<Padroni> http://www.lamebook.com/the-future/
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> I am signing off here for now
<Padroni> need to boot into Kali
<Padroni> later, folks.
<magellanic> kali takes so long to boot?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so barrydk  what do you think of kde?
<Kilos> the next one is better they say
<Kilos> even better
<magellanic> after cinnamon, not bothered to try gnome or kde anymore
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i love kde
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos goes to look for magellanic   on trello
<magellanic> still at it hey
<Kilos> hmm... ducking the work it seems
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> I come here for leisure not work ;)
<Kilos> thats why trello is seperate from here
<Kilos> blame the pro not me
<Kilos> even neelsie is hiding
<magellanic> which pro?
<Kilos> THE pro
<Kilos> Mr. fixit
<magellanic> superfly?
<Kilos> inetpro  
<magellanic> oh right
<Kilos> fly is the next step
<Kilos> then the weed
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/inetpro#preview
<Kilos> he has 5 days to get ready for his membership application too
<Kilos> whew
<magellanic> sounds intense
<Kilos> lol i stressed for 2 months i think it was
<Kilos> easier to become a ubuntu-za member, no testimonials needed
 * inetpro feeling a disturbance in the force
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<Kilos> sdame old, different day
<Kilos> same too
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> looking for a way past them things 
<Kilos> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2886278/how-to-remove-the-dangerous-superfish-adware-presintalled-on-lenovo-pcs.html
<Kilos> but that runs a video and no stop button
<Kilos> videos waste my data
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> inetpro  nidge G+ with its meeting reminder please
<Kilos> nudge
<inetpro> uh, why?
<Kilos> then we have all bases covered
<Kilos> then if peeps dont come its because they are bang to get involved
<inetpro> Kilos: it's automagic on g+
<inetpro> no need to touch that once a event is registered
<Kilos> well lets see if it reminds today
<Kilos> it gave early warning
<inetpro> "an event" as well, I think
<inetpro> Kilos: don't overdo it
<inetpro> people will come if there is value in it
<mazal> Kilos: I started :)
<Kilos> value in what?
<Kilos> mazal  started what?
<mazal> Kilos: framework for my "to-fo" page is going up
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> whatever that is
<mazal> "to-do" even shees I need to learn to spell
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh the to-do
<mazal> Kilos: Don't you check trello lol
<Kilos> i was just looking there its kinda full
<mazal> I have 1 that's my responsibility
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> The Fun on ubuntu one
<mazal> Trust the gamer with that !!! hehehehe :)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> inetpro  i see space in topic bar for the pasteboard thing
<Jacques_Stry> Hey all
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Have you guys seen the ubuntu wireless mouse?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> not me
<Jacques_Stry> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1177
<Jacques_Stry> Looks pretty cool albeit like the mac mouse
<Kilos> easier to plug in a usb or ps2 mouse for me
<Kilos> nothing extra to think about
<Jacques_Stry> All my mice wireless but the batteries last about a year so not a problem
<Kilos> whew
<Jacques_Stry> Think i'm gonna get me one
<Kilos> hehe
<Jacques_Stry> Any of you bought something from the store? 
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> hey kilos
<mazal> barrydk added to trello group
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> make him work
<mazal> Gee hom werk oom
<mazal> snap !!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  arent you going to join our trello page?
<Jacques_Stry> I'll create a account, work - work :)
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> @jacquesstrydom1
<Kilos> mazal  you know how to add peeps
<Jacques_Stry> I'm on, thx
<Kilos> cool
<Jacques_Stry> You guys have been busy
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> the pro lets none of us rest
<Kilos> hmm...
<Jacques_Stry> mmm...?
<Kilos> [24/02/2015 13:41] [Error] ÖoÔJƒñ|¿S%\Û¢3ôn{ƒ WHO: Unknown command.
<Kilos> i wasnt even near the pc so its not me
<magellanic> expensive mouse..
<magellanic> would like the t-shrit though, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1106
<Kilos> haha
<Jacques_Stry> yep
<Jacques_Stry> but like this one more: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1095
<magellanic> ooh, the mug looks nice, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1127
<Jacques_Stry> Wonder what service they use for shipping and postage
<magellanic> SA post office?
<Jacques_Stry> O hell no
<magellanic> :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi drussel
<Jacques_Stry> I would get a heart attack - cause they would definitely loose my package...
<Jacques_Stry> see you guys again in about 30min
<magespawn> right, chat later, see you all at the meeting
<mazal> Bye everyone , see later
<Jacques_Stry> Bye
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  announce Meeting here tonight at 20.30
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting here tonight at 20.30
<superfly> Kilos: if you've got Linux, you're safe from Superfish
<Kilos> what about the thing the nsa puts into your firmware superfly  ?
<Kilos> but ty for that info
<magellanic> ah nice
<Kilos> my seagate 1TB might have that in
<magellanic> sailfish or whatever, was an adware thing on the OS I think
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> my goed is my goed, only invited peeps can come here
<Kilos> wb SDCDev  meeting here tonight hey
<magellanic> wonder how much in sales lenovo lost due to this
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> wb Padroni  
<Kilos> that kali thing is slow hey
<Padroni> Hi
<Padroni> well
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> stuck at <grub repair>
<Padroni> so my R22k laptop is nou essentially a broken toy
<Kilos> nono
<Padroni> busy working on it though
<Kilos> fix it
<Kilos> easy fix
<Padroni> I am busy, mate
<Padroni> reinstalling though
<Padroni> so when this is done, will see what it does
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> boot-repair fixes that prob man
<Padroni> it is quite possible that Kali screwed up during install
<Padroni> I have seen this before
<Kilos> then you should keep boot-repair on hand
<Kilos> boot from live dvd or stick and install and run boot-repair
<ThatGraemeGuy> or even better, learn to fix grub issues on your own
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've never even heard of boot-repair
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Padroni> I am doing it on my own, ThatGraemeGuy 
<Padroni> Thank you, though.
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh i thought you're re-installing the o/s
<Padroni> I did
<Padroni> changed the partitioning on the hd it is on
<Padroni> still gives the same error
<Padroni> So now I am going to fix it.
<magellanic> 22k laptop, it should repair itself at that cost ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what do new lenovos cost
<Padroni> lol - true that @ self-repair
<Padroni> I have a Roccat XMG
<Kilos> i had that <grub repair> often and used to reinstall everytime
<Kilos> boot-repair sorted that
<magellanic> Kilos: new lenovos cost you your data :P
<Padroni> http://www.laptopdirect.co.za/laptop-specification-sheet.php?laptop=71154
<Padroni> I wouldn't even touch a lenovo with a pirated Win8 at this point
<magellanic> lol
<Padroni> right
<Padroni> let's see if this worked then
<Kilos> as long as you can irc from some other toy so you can be at the meeting all is ok
<Kilos> thats a larny lappy Padroni  
<Kilos> maybe its cross because you didnt game enough
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wb Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> oi
<Jacques_Stry> Sorry was afk
<Kilos> np
<Padroni> nope
<Padroni> not working
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> whats not working?
<Padroni> grub
<Padroni> I am getting the feeling grub is not installing for some reason
<Kilos> i thought you reinstalled
<Padroni> which is odd - as I had Ubuntu on that same harddrive before wiping it for Kali
<Kilos> try boot-repair
<Kilos> now dont tell me you just did
<Padroni> oops
<Padroni> closed the wrong terminal
<Padroni> Right - I am off for a beer
<Padroni> see you guys later
<nuvolari> Maaz: is status.bitbucket.org up?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yes, http://status.bitbucket.org/ is up
<nuvolari> Maaz: is it working?
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> yes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magellanic> hmm
<Kilos> i shoulda said oops
<magellanic> next time I'll put you on ignore :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<magellanic> ;)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> i thought you hade put me on ignore already because i dont see you on trello
 * Kilos hides
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> Meh - Still at work
<Squirm> Almost home time I hope
<Kilos> whew 
<Kilos> meeting at 20.30 Squirm  
<Squirm> Won't make it Kilos
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> ok ill give your excuse
<magellanic> oh I see, trello defines ignorance then
<Kilos> excuse me thing
<Kilos> hahaha nice try
<magellanic> I'll try and make it, agenda sounds propagandish though :p
<magellanic> esp the "goals for 2015" parts
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that was added especially for you
<Kilos> feel honoured
<magellanic> lol
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hey Kilos 
<charl> whow busy day today
 * charl is tired now
<Squirm> So am I
<Squirm> Going to be one hell of a week
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<inetpro> good morning 
<charl> hey inetpro, just got up ?
<inetpro> charl: sure feels like it, still a long way to go till the end of the day 
<inetpro> actually very tired, to be honest 
<inetpro> but that's me anyway 
<Kilos> haha its because you havent woken up yet inetpro  
<Kilos> have a cold shower
<inetpro> maybe 
<Kilos> nice mail you sent to the list
<inetpro> ty Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe your other buddies will join us now? 
<inetpro> wb captine 
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> hoe laat is die meeting? 20:30?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<Kilos> ja
 * nuvolari maak gou kos
<nuvolari> okei
 * Kilos needs to rest a bit. all these tired peeps are affecting me
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> naand oom
<mazal> I hope I will be here later , just seen an Eskom truck go past :(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> haha inetpro  high hopes
<Kilos> who is that guy from dbnlug that comes here sometimes?
<inetpro> confluency: you been very quiet, you joining us later? 
<confluency> Probably not; I need to work. I may look in.
<confluency> I'm happy to help answer technical questions in the channel, but I'm afraid I won't be able to devote much time to organisational stuff any time soon.\
<Kilos> np. just having you back is good
<captine> confluency, what line of work are you in?
<confluency> I'm trying to finish my masters thesis.
<barrydk> Ha bet you thought it was my turn
<captine> wow
<Kilos> aw the mag    guys are gone
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos, hi all. just lurking till the meeting
<Kilos> cool
<andrewlsd> ... and busy installing Zentyal 4, to test it as AD domain controller.
<captine> andrewlsd, sounds good.  do let us know how it goes
<captine> and how it compares with Windows Server 2012, if possible :_)
<captine> andrewlsd, does the lsd at the end of your nick stand for anything?  learnt about a company today -- lsd.co.za
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty Kilos, moved the multiplug and the laptop was not plugged in properly
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> them 2 pins suck
<andrewlsd> captine, that is what it is for.
<magespawn> and zero battery life on this one
<captine> andrewlsd, great.  i sent them a mail today :). I see lsd is part of the group that has innobits in it... innobits do our server management..
<captine> sent it to our IT guys... need some more linux in our datacentre
<Jacques_Stry> andrewlsd: Plz do let know - would like to know how it handles active directory
<Kilos> magespawn  whats the guy from dbnlugs name
<Kilos> he been missing for a while now starting his own business
<Kilos> wb magellanic  
<magellanic> thanks
 * Kilos watches the numbers
<Kilos> 44 and climbing
<captine> numbers?
<Kilos> 44 nicks here
<Kilos> record is 45
<Kilos> 4 mins
<Kilos> nuvolari  sluk gou
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> andrewlsd: nice to see you here again, wb
<andrewlsd> ty, inetpro
<nuvolari> oh great
<nuvolari> lag 
<Kilos> wat
<Kilos> oh im looking skeef
<nuvolari> like mad
 * Kilos face slaps
<nuvolari> this flipping happens always when I have important stuff 
<nuvolari> ok, that looks better
<Kilos> wb Private_User  
 * nuvolari reviews agenda
<Private_User> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> hi clr  
<nuvolari> nice! previous meeting overview: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150127
<Kilos> you been scarce
<nuvolari> oh hi Private_User, clr 
<clr> Hi
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Batman
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> :'(
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: I'll be back
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<andrewlsd> I'm your Private_user, user for IRC, {tina turner}
<Private_User> hi nuvolari
<nuvolari> oh hi andrewlsd 
<nuvolari> wow, it's been ages
<andrewlsd> yip. I'm just rediscovering IRC
<Kilos> yay make this a favourite channel
<andrewlsd> ... that is why you didn't IR-see me for so long.
<Kilos> we got a revival going
<Kilos> huh?
<nuvolari> whoa
<nuvolari> lots to learn for me
<nuvolari> (Nikola)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> guess who looked at trello
<inetpro> uh nuvolari, time to start mr chair
<nuvolari> 5 minutes?
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<inetpro> sorry
<inetpro> :-)
<nuvolari> or are 2 of my watches out of sync?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya he said morning just now
<Kilos> that knocked everything a kilter
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<inetpro> Padroni: wb
<Padroni> hi
<Jacques_Stry> Cutting it close :)
<nuvolari> ag @#$%$%^&
 * Padroni takes a beer and sits down
<nuvolari> I hope telkom gets a life
<Kilos> inetpro  fixit
<nuvolari> I need a network I can trust
<inetpro> Kilos: again?
<nuvolari> *network connection
<Kilos> nuvos connection man
<inetpro> I think the seat is getting too hot already
<Kilos> nuvolari  telkom mobile
<Padroni> just FYI : http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> i got 4g
<nuvolari> ek't nie 8ta sein hier nie oom 
<nuvolari> :(
<Kilos> eish
<andrewlsd> kilos, se-ri-us speed then.
<Kilos> bel hulle en se hulle moet plan maak man
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting (February 2015)
<Kilos> ya now my modem is too slow
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<captine> nuvolari, our neighbourhood is trying to get fibre providers to come in... name is down for a trial if anything comes of it
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Batman
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<nuvolari> :P
<mazal> Maaz I am Wikus van Dyk
<Jacques_Stry> Maaz: I am Jacques Strydom
<Maaz> mazal: Yessir
<Maaz> Jacques_Stry: Done
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<magellanic> how does the meeting format work
<nuvolari> oh wow captine!
<nuvolari> that's great
<nuvolari> wish I could go that route :P
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yessir
<Kilos> just tell the bot I am Name Surname magellanic  
<captine> could be months tho
<captine> so hoping and hoping
<nuvolari> Right!
<magellanic> oh does the bot keep minutes for the meeting
<captine> Maaz, I am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> captine: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Welcome to tonight's meeting everyone
<Kilos> yes
<nuvolari> I hope you will have a pleasant time
<Kilos> ty nuvolari  
<Padroni> Maaz, I am Padroni
<Maaz> Padroni: Yessir
<nuvolari> thank you for your time in joining us
<magellanic> Maaz: I'm Hiren Patel
<Maaz> magellanic: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: *I am
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<magellanic> Maaz: I am Hiren Patel
<Maaz> magellanic: Done
<nuvolari> er
<inetpro> nuvolari: from the event on G+ we have the following indication from those who were invited 
<inetpro> 11 Going, 7 Maybe, 51 Not Responded and 5 Not Going
<nuvolari> wow
<Kilos> ai! maybe is a bad word
<inetpro> eish and 
 * inetpro is one of the 7 Maybe guys
<nuvolari> are we all 11 present?
<Padroni> I think Ops should kick all idlers
<Padroni> and have those present rejoin
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> so we know who is actually here and paying attention
<nuvolari> nah
<nuvolari> we're ok with idlers
<andrewlsd> Maaz I am Andrew Mac
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Alrighty
 * nuvolari fumes @ MTN
 * andrewlsd pokes Padroni
<magellanic> don't complain, I'm on iburst :p
<magellanic> andrewlsd: :)
<Jacques_Stry> ouch >.<
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review of previous meeting
<Padroni> me responds with a low orbit ion cannon
<Padroni> eish 
<Padroni> for got the /me
<nuvolari> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150127
<nuvolari> ^^ for reference
<Kilos> wb clr
<clr_> sorry hotel wifi not good, got kicked
<Kilos> inet record equalled
<inetpro> Kilos: cool
<nuvolari> ok, reviewing previous meeting
 * andrewlsd applauds the great attendance numbers
<inetpro> hmm... in my mail of earlier I forgot about our new pastebin
<nuvolari> shout when anyone wants to bring up something from last meeting
<inetpro> new pastebin for sharing sticky notes written by superfly http://bin.snyman.info/
<inetpro> even linked in our topic above
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<Padroni> just FYI : http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> thanks inetpro  for all the hard work
<inetpro> for those who haven't read my message see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2015-February/011583.html
<inetpro> Kilos: your fault
<Kilos> what?
<nuvolari> smart!
<nuvolari> thanks superfly 
 * inetpro is scared of the sjambok
<Kilos> you did it man just needed some motivation
 * Padroni would like to thank Kilos, as he got that f%%$&@^@%!cking Kali install sorted.
<Kilos> good Padroni  
<magellanic> what is the apt-offline note from the last meet link, curious
<magellanic> apologies for delay, lagged on this connection
<nuvolari> hmm, somehow that did not show up in my inbox inetpro 
<Kilos> for updatings peeps without internet
<nuvolari> er... wait
<Kilos> there is another tool for investigation too in trello
<inetpro> magellanic: https://trello.com/c/d0bjP0mr/36-investigate-use-of-apt-offline
<nuvolari> I didn't read my mail yet
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> oh
<captine> nuvolari, I find a lot of the mailing list mails end up in my gmail spam... I miss a bunch.
<Kilos> https://trello.com/c/812qOZjT/46-investigate-http-www-ubuntugeek-com-camicri-cube-a-tool-for-offlineonline-package-management-html
<Kilos> magellanic  ^^
<magellanic> are there many here needing an offline package management tool though?
<Kilos> anyone with time can check it out
<magellanic> nice idea
 * inetpro officially congratulates Kilos and superfly for becoming official members since our last meeting
<captine> congrats...
 * Kilos bows
<Padroni> well done
<nuvolari> wow, thanks inetpro, quite a lenghty mail...
<magellanic> congrats Kilos , superfly 
<captine> magellanic, I run apt-cacher-ng... was doing apt-mirror but going with cacher rather..
<nuvolari> yeah, congrats Kilos and superfly, it's well deserved!
<andrewlsd> @inetpro, I prefer aptoncd to apt-offline. methinks aptoncd is simpler.better...
<magespawn> Maaz: I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Done
<nuvolari> thank you for everything you're doing for us!
<Kilos> aptoncd didnt work here with 14.04
<inetpro> andrewlsd: does aptoncd still work?
<Kilos> i used to use it
<andrewlsd> inetpro. yes.
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<Langjan> Hi kilos
<Padroni> is this meeting gonna start ?
<Kilos> Langjan  login with the bot please
<Padroni> I am missing out on time with the family
<Kilos>   Maaz  I am Name Surname
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Jacques_Stry> New inet record
<inetpro> nuvolari: ?? 
<inetpro> waar is jy meneer?
<Kilos> hi williamk  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Langjan> wot bot?
<Kilos>   Maaz  
<Kilos> tell him maaz I am Name Surname
 * inetpro looking under the table for our chairman
<Kilos> lol b lame mtn
<inetpro> he fell off the chair?
<williamk> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> nice to see you here williamk  
<Kilos> ty for coming
 * nuvolari tries to update member info
<inetpro> ai!
<nuvolari> !
<williamk> Hi , I am William Kinghorn, this is my first time, so will observe at first
<inetpro> has everyone gone through the Agenda? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150224
<nuvolari> williamk: welcome
<Kilos> w0000t new record
<nuvolari> nice to see you here :D
 * nuvolari misses the Durban people
<nuvolari> :( ubuntu wiki is *not* for editing tables
<magellanic> inetpro: looked through it earlier yes
<Langjan> Hi, I'm Jan Greeff, Kilos' grandpa
<Kilos> nuvolari  meeting first
<Kilos> I am Langjan  
<Kilos> and maaz in front
 * inetpro lol @ Langjan
<Langjan> I am Langjan 
<inetpro> nuvolari: topic please
<andrewlsd> toe pick?
<Kilos> now just put maaz in front of that
<Padroni> Maas, I am Padroni
<captine> inetpro, been through the agenda briefly
<captine> yes
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Plans for 2015
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2015
<Langjan> Is Maaz the Chair? 
<Jacques_Stry> Bot
<Kilos> no maaz is the bot
<mazal> secretary
<Langjan> whats the bot?
<Kilos> nuvolari  is the chair
<Kilos> robot that keeps minutes of meetings
<Jacques_Stry> Keeps minutes, attendance, topic etc.
<inetpro> ok, who hasn't signed up on Launchpad yet?
<Langjan> OK, hi Maaz, I'm Langjan
<Kilos> I am Langjan  
<Kilos> and start with maaz
<mazal> inetpro, the launchpad za team ?
<clr_> I might have long time ago
<Langjan> maaz I am Langjan
<Maaz> Langjan: Sure
<clr_> do you need to affiliate yourself with ubuntu-za there?
<inetpro> please sign the Code of Conduct as well, if you haven't
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<nuvolari> The UCOC is quite important IMO
<nuvolari> people might think it's overkill
<nuvolari> but it shows that you take to heart that it's necessary to treat others well
<nuvolari> even in the tech world
<Kilos> inetpro  answer clr please
<inetpro> clr_: no
<Padroni_> i need more beer
<inetpro> we're just a local community
<Kilos> the local community
<highvoltage> o/
<clr_> I need A beer
<inetpro> wb highvoltage
<Kilos> lo highvoltage  
<magellanic> what's the aim of the local community though, support each other, outreach? tech help? or?
<magellanic> heya highvoltage 
<nuvolari> you can always join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za if you want to clr_ 
<nuvolari> oh hi highvoltage!
<Kilos> everything
<nuvolari> magellanic: yup, we try to be helpful where we can
<Kilos> we all pull together
<inetpro> magellanic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ
<nuvolari> like oom kilos and others are active during the day
<magellanic> okay cool
<mazal> inetpro, we needs a link to that launchpad group on web site I think
 * Jacques_Stry thinks that's a good idea
<Kilos> mazal  keep notes
<mazal> There's no link to it that I could see , so new people might not even know about it
<inetpro> mazal: you mean to the FAQ?
<Padroni_> I need to speak to my broker tomorrow.  Apparently, my iPad up and died tonight
<mazal> inetpro, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ai!
<captine> I can try add it to the loco sites dropdown?
<Kilos> haha multitasking chair
<Langjan> inetpro that process to sign the code of conduct is way over my head, why do you computer junkies get so complicated? 
<mazal> captine, that be good.
<inetpro> hmm... Langjan, no need to do it all now
<Kilos> i needed help as well Langjan  but from here its easier
<mazal> Otherwise people won't know about that group
<Jacques_Stry> captine: do you need someone to make an icon for that?
<nuvolari> is'nt that what a chair does oom Kilos ?
<nuvolari> *isn't
<Langjan> and what on earth is UCOC - sounds like someting smelly in Afrikaans 
<Kilos> nono chair chairs meeting and updates stuff when at work
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> I suggest you get it done though, I would say there is a bit of method in the madness
<inetpro> if you really plan to get involved, that is
<captine> Jacques_Stry, i didnt even realize there were icons in that menu :).  should look at detail before volunteering :)
<Kilos> ubuntu code of conduct
 * mazal will try and do the signing procedure from tomorrow
<captine> icon would be great Jacques_Stry.  I am not sure how to make one inline with the theme
<Jacques_Stry> captine: I got some experience in photoshop, gimp and  inkscape so can help with that
<Kilos> cool
<nuvolari> ok, fair enough, I see there is no reference to UCOC any longer. There used to be :)
<superfly> Jacques_Stry: it uses Font Awesome - fontawesome.io
<nuvolari> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<inetpro> nuvolari: perhaps we should set up new guidelines for new members?
<superfly> meh. thought I fixed that orange shadow
<inetpro> superfly: I noticed your branch
<Kilos> tutorial on signing the ucoc
<inetpro> superfly: oh and we're also still waiting for new merged stuff to go live as well
<Kilos> thanks superfly  and helpers for our great site
<superfly> inetpro: ah, OK. add a story to Trello and assign it to me, please
<superfly> then I know to do it
<inetpro> superfly: will do
<Langjan> nuvolari, thks I saw code of conduct but no way to sign it
<superfly> I gotta go folks, see you all tomorrow
<Kilos> cheers superfly  ty for popping in
<inetpro> superfly: thanks for popping in, good night
<captine> cheers superfly 
<inetpro> snap
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> cheers
<Kilos> we are starting to sync
<nuvolari> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<nuvolari> Langjan: yeah, it's a bit of a process
<Jacques_Stry> superfly: Will check for a compatible icon on fontawesome.io
<nuvolari> cheers superfly 
<nuvolari> my word! time flies
<inetpro> +1
<nuvolari> discuss trello or advance to events?
<inetpro> nuvolari: events, I'd say
<nuvolari> ok
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
 * inetpro started a card about events
<inetpro> https://trello.com/c/LfcSgYU2/29-arrange-events
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> +1
<nuvolari> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> could perhaps expand that a bit more to help us further
<inetpro> then capture it on the wiki
<inetpro> anyone know of any upcoming events?
<inetpro> or plan to host an event even?
<captine> nope. sorry. think we missed the global jam earlier this month
 * andrewlsd wishes for an ubuntu phone launch for ZA
<inetpro> +1
<andrewlsd> ... also not ubuntu, but open-source and open-net... there will be some FirefoxOS events in the near future..
<Langjan> nuvolari, I got lost in a maze of unavailable keys, sorry, too complicated. I think I'll just pass this one, you guys are so capable you don't need the old guys
<Kilos> can all za members please fill in your info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Langjan> OK guys, I'll leave you to it
<magellanic> andrewlsd: +1
<Kilos> of course we do Langjan  lets do it tomorrow or sometime
<nuvolari> get a text editor ready, the web one is difficult
 * inetpro hoping to see ubuntu-za raise to the challenge and have Ubuntu banners, CD's and other goodies at events
<inetpro> s/raise/rise/
<magellanic> inetpro: we used to dish out ubuntu disks at the mall on SFD when I was jhb, back in the day :D
<Langjan> ok kilos well chat again, enjoy your chin wag and hope you get done what you set out to do
<inetpro> Langjan: thanks for coming to the meeting
<Kilos> ty Langjan   keep well
<Langjan> Thanks guys, good chatting to you, keep well you too thks kilos
<nuvolari> Hmm, can we discuss events next meeting?
<inetpro> sure
<nuvolari> 15.04 is coming up in 2 months
<Padroni_> I have it on good authority
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed: discuss near future events at March meeting
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<Padroni_> That Ubuntu is going commercial
<nuvolari> Maaz: agree discuss near future events at March meeting
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: agree: discuss near future events at March meeting
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> :'(
<Kilos> agreed
<Padroni_>  I am not gonna elaborate at this point.  but you heard it here first
<inetpro> nuvolari: s/agree:/agree/
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed discuss near future events at March meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: discuss near future events at March meeting
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> Padroni_  what?
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> thanks inetpro 
<nuvolari> lagging :(
<Kilos> oh
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<nuvolari> Anything random?
<nuvolari> I think trello should come under Miscellaneous
<nuvolari> it's a workhorse
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> ya works me to death
 * inetpro can get used to this
<inetpro> to it
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> very flexible
<magellanic> I've resisted Kilos' trello trap :p
<Kilos> skelm
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> I wish we could use it :(
<nuvolari> at work
<Kilos> its so you can see what others are doing man
<inetpro> only thing I would like to see is a way to copy and paste cards in a list to an email or to a text file
<magellanic> lol
<magellanic> it is quite cool, and I've heard good things about the mobile app
 * mazal gtg
<mazal> Sleep well everyone , God bless
<inetpro> magellanic: yep, I also enjoy the mobile app
<nuvolari> o/
<magellanic> cheers mazal 
<Kilos> night mazal  
<inetpro> mazal: good night
<nuvolari> it helps with visibility
<nuvolari> I'm impressed
<nuvolari> and ashamed of how little I get around to help :(
<andrewlsd> ... we use trello @work. :-)
<magellanic> hehe
 * Kilos looks for the sjambok
<nuvolari> Thank you again evryone involved with keeping the clockwork dustfree
<nuvolari> nee.
<nuvolari> oom. nee
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, nee!
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> lol
 * nuvolari gil soos 'n vark
<captine> cool.  thanks all.  might head to bed soon.
 * inetpro hears the clock ticking away in the background
<Kilos> ty for coming captine  
<nuvolari> ok, lets wrap this up
<Kilos> sleep tight
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson
 * nuvolari is available
<nuvolari> I think
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> see williamk  we are a bunch of nutcases
<captine> ah.  thought meeting was done... will stick round till finished
<nuvolari> I don't plan that far ahead
<nuvolari> I think he went to bed  oom Kilos :P
<Kilos> nuvolari  +1
<inetpro> anyone else want to try the hot chair?
 * andrewlsd hides away behind stuff
 * nuvolari is willing to share the chair
<inetpro> maybe even in coming months?
<nuvolari> just to give it a go
<Kilos> nuvolari  has a lifetime job
<williamk> nutcases are what makes the world ( Ubuntu ) go arround
<nuvolari> you really only need to pitch up and look like you're busy
<inetpro> hmm...
<nuvolari> :P
 * inetpro forgot to mention something
<captine> nuvolari, i am happy to try in a couple months... just waiting for my daughter to decide to enter the world.. so not going to have much time in the coming months
<nuvolari> congrats captine :D
<andrewlsd> Captine is not going to have much sleep either
<nuvolari> when is she due?
<Kilos> captine  keep us informed all the way hey
 * inetpro wants to thank Kilos for the efforts in reaching out to the African teams
<andrewlsd> Captine: www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF_nfazQaek
<inetpro> still an ongoing project but I think it's well worth it already
<magellanic> I vote for andrewlsd :P
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
 * Padroni lurks
<andrewlsd> +1 Kilos
<magellanic> yeah africa doing so well with ubuntu/open source stuff these days
<magellanic> impressive
<nuvolari> ok,
<captine> tomorrow
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed nuvolari available for chairing next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: nuvolari available for chairing next meeting
<inetpro> ok, so next meeting to be nuvolari again?
<inetpro> cool!
<Kilos> +1
<andrewlsd> yay
<inetpro> thanks nuvolari
<andrewlsd> +1 nuvolari
<Kilos> dankie baie seun
<nuvolari> cool :) you're welcome
<nuvolari> sweet!
<nuvolari> guess the next meeting date?
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
 * Jacques_Stry updated on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<andrewlsd> 25 Feb?
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed next meeting 24 March 2015
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting 24 March 2015
<andrewlsd> what counts as being a member of ZATeam?
<andrewlsd> or, what are requirements...
<nuvolari> that's a wrap
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: closing
<inetpro> \o/
 * inetpro thanks everyone for attending
<Kilos> inetpro  tell him please
<nuvolari> Thanks for coming everyone
 * Jacques_Stry hopes he didn't make a mistake in adding himself...
<andrewlsd> Thanks nuvolari
<nuvolari> we appreciate your time 
<magellanic> was a pleasure :D
<Jacques_Stry> Thanks all
<inetpro> andrewlsd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
 * andrewlsd knows nothing ....
<Kilos> andrewlsd  just being here
<Padroni> pleasure
<nuvolari> Looking forward to the next meeting!
<nuvolari> see you on the flipside
<andrewlsd> I saw the Membership stuff, not sure how that related to ZA loco membership
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-02-24-18-29-06.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-02-24-18-29-06.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-02-24-18-29-06.html
<Kilos> thats for official ubuntu membership
<Kilos> za team is easy
<inetpro> andrewlsd: you just stick around here and sign up on the mailing list
<andrewlsd> k.
<andrewlsd> ty, inetpro
<andrewlsd> ... I've 'joined' the launchpad team.
<Kilos> cool
<captine> nice.
<inetpro> and be the volunteer for everything :-)
<Kilos> great to have you back andrewlsd  
<captine> andrewlsd, let me know if u up in Jhb for meetings.  will pop past the offices :_)
<Kilos> rofl
<Jacques_Stry> That web editor was horrible...
<inetpro> Jacques_Stry: ?
<Jacques_Stry> inetpro: Took me a few sec's to figure out the formatting of the online wiki editor :)
 * inetpro would like to see the map of africa filled with ubuntu icons
<Kilos> as soon as we have the site going then it will fill up quicker
<Jacques_Stry> inetpro: but think I got it right
<inetpro> Jacques_Stry: well done
<andrewlsd> Thanks Captine, will do.
<Kilos> 8 out of 18 locos have joined us
<Jacques_Stry> inetpro: Thank you
<Kilos> ty Jacques_Stry  
<inetpro> the wiki is a bit slow but it works
<nuvolari> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150224 updated
<Kilos> nice to have another helping hand
<Kilos> thanks nuvolari  
<nuvolari> ok, I need to get ready for bed
<nuvolari> you're welcome oom Kilos 
<Kilos> sleep tight nuvolari  
<nuvolari> thanks everyone
<Jacques_Stry> Well Ubuntu runs on volunteers so the more the merrier.
<nuvolari> sleep well
<Jacques_Stry> Bye
<nuvolari> o/ cheers
<Kilos> ah inetpro  we gotta do the karma thing for working peeps
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> Maaz  Jacques_Stry  ++
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i forget how to check
<Kilos> Maaz  karma
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ah... 
 * inetpro forgets that as well
<andrewlsd> Maaz karma is a b....
<Maaz> andrewlsd: nobody cares, dude
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> I am off
<Padroni> night people.
<andrewlsd> cheers all.
<Kilos> night Padroni  
<Kilos> inetpro  new record=47
<Kilos> Maaz  fortune
<Maaz> Kilos: Keep emotionally active.  Cater to your favorite neurosis.
<charl> good evening
<charl> sorry seems like i missed the meeting :(
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> did you people discuss maaz / ibid ?
<charl> hey Kilos :)
<charl> oh sorry, hi i mean :D
<Kilos> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-02-24-18-29-06.txt
<charl> i keep forgetting
 * charl checking it out
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> was a lekker meeting
<magellanic> keen to hear about the events at future meetings..
<charl> seems like you did not discuss ibid then ?
<inetpro> charl: ibid unfortunately was not on the agenda
<Kilos> magellanic  you can plan one in your area
<charl> ah... i thought it was going to be put on
<inetpro> charl: if you join us on trello we can assign a task for you to work on it 
<Kilos> 15.04 is three months away you can have a release party
<charl> inetpro: ah yes i saw the page earlier, good good
<magellanic> maiatoday etc do arrange release parties etc this side..
<charl> inetpro: i am semi-on holiday right now but i'll go after that when i am back
<Kilos> anyone can have a release party
<inetpro> magellanic: oh yes, when is the release again?
<inetpro> charl: ok
<magellanic> no idea inetpro 
<magellanic> I'll look to go if one is arranged here though
<Jacques_Stry> 23 April
<Kilos> magellanic  where are you?
<inetpro> hmm
<Kilos> ty Jacques_Stry  
 * inetpro looks at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<magellanic> Cpt
<inetpro> people even forget to update the wiki these days
<Kilos> bad time with debconf in june i think
<charl> have a good evening all
<Kilos> ty charyou too
<Kilos> ai!
<magellanic> oh yes! debconf
<Kilos> inetpro  thats an event methinks
<magellanic> that's in cpt hey, in june you say?
<Kilos> yes the fly will keep us updated on it
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  wb
<magellanic> sweet.
<Vince-0> Haai
<Vince-0> at wek
<Kilos> you missed the meeting man
<Vince-0> aganee
<captine> isnt it next year june ? debconf CPT?
<Vince-0> captine, yes
<captine> cool
<captine> night all
<Kilos> night cap
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> lol
<Kilos> Vince-0  hows things going there
<williamk> Hi Vince-0
<inetpro> magellanic: when exactly is it and where do we list it so long so we don't forget?
<magellanic> inetpro: what? debconf? or the release party?
<magespawn> hi sorry did not contrubute much to that meeting
<inetpro> magellanic: debconf
<inetpro> oh I see June
<Kilos> np magespawn  
<inetpro> long to go till then
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> magespawn: ai!
<inetpro> Vince-0: wb
<Kilos> magellanic  i am sure you can arrange a release party where you like
<Vince-0> ag kak in joburg man
<magellanic> inetpro: apparently june yes
<Kilos> just the dvds sometimes take a while to be released
<magellanic> Kilos: yep, may do so..
<Kilos> Vince-0  what you doing up here
<Kilos> so you need some good lappies and externals
<magellanic> 2016 it looks like
<Kilos> thats debconf
<magellanic> yes, @ inetpro 
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> why lol?
<Kilos> long time still
<Kilos> i thought it was this june
<magellanic> me too :/
<magellanic> this year's is in germany
<magellanic> next year cpt
<Kilos> ah
<magellanic> yuppers
<Kilos> oh Jacques_Stry  my son is in rustenburg
<Jacques_Stry> Kilos: Why would he come here :)
<Kilos> he has a small business there
<Jacques_Stry> i see, it's just that there aren't allot of IT jobs around here
<Jacques_Stry> what type of business?
<Kilos> he does um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> micro stuffs
<Kilos> fingerprint and hand scanners and
<Kilos> timekeeping stuff
<magespawn> Jacques_Stry: where is here?
<Kilos> and who knows what else
<Kilos> rtp magespawn  
<Kilos> rtb
<magespawn> rtp?
<magespawn> rtb/
<magespawn> ?
<Jacques_Stry> I see - definitely a good business to have with all the mining industry
<Kilos> rustenburg
<Kilos> i think he is battling to get in on the mines but has mercedes and bmw there as far as i know
<Kilos> and some supermarkets etc
<Jacques_Stry> if you send me his details i'll keep an eye out, we do have fingerprint readers etc. so if we need more I can give him a buzz
<Kilos> his mail is ian@xsm.co.za
<Jacques_Stry> saved thx.
<Kilos> and there is a site xsm.co.za but it says i dont have permission to go there now i think he is rebuilding it with bzr
<Kilos> it used to let me in before
<Kilos> will give him the what for tomorrow
<Jacques_Stry> :) I actually installed the system we have 2 weeks ago
<Kilos> arent you a book keeper
<Jacques_Stry> No >.< it tech for a high school
<Kilos> ah i got you mixed up with someone here
<Kilos> sorry
<Jacques_Stry> haha we got about 220 computers on site
<Jacques_Stry> No problem
<Kilos> lekker and all win pcs
<Jacques_Stry> ...tel me about it...
<Kilos> you must drink to forget i think
<Jacques_Stry> wish I could slap Ubuntu on all of them
<Jacques_Stry> would make life so much easier
<Kilos> yeah ask mazal
<Kilos> he has the same prob
<Jacques_Stry> almost all servers run linux luckily
<Kilos> whew
<Jacques_Stry> only active directory and windows update is on server 2008
<Kilos> so many pcs in one school
<Jacques_Stry> we have 5 student computer rooms - rest are teacher computers
<Kilos> sjoe
<Jacques_Stry> but luckily I got all options covered with the kids
<Kilos> find the one you think will learn to use ubuntu the quickest then teach him/her and let him spread the word
<Jacques_Stry> We do promote Ubuntu to the kids
<Kilos> good
<Jacques_Stry> Problem is we can't use it in the classroom - government contract with microsoft prohibits this
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> But we I feel I still have the responsibility to show the kids that there are alternatives available and that they are awesome!
<Kilos> good
<Jacques_Stry> Once they hear from you that large companies like google run mostly on ubuntu or ubuntu derivatives they get quite interested. 
<Jacques_Stry> I'm stating that wrong - meant their in-house work stations
<Jacques_Stry> workstations*
<Jacques_Stry> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goobuntu
<Kilos> wow
<Jacques_Stry> Good promotion material :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> there are actually whole cities in germany on linux as far as i know
<Jacques_Stry> Have read the articles, the money they save is enormous
<Kilos> yeah 
<Jacques_Stry> I should probably get some sleep
<Kilos> ya me too
<Jacques_Stry> Enjoy your night oom
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
<inetpro> Kilos: now we need someone to summarise the meeting and send to the mailing list 
<inetpro> and update the team report 
<inetpro> hmm
<magespawn> inetpro put it in trello
<magespawn> then the oom can see it and do it, or sjambok somebody else to do it
<magespawn> either way, i am also off to bed, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-25
<Kilos> morning sleep heads
<Kilos> Fetched 134 MB in 2min 43s (815 kB/s)           im sure this is cooking my modem'
<Kilos> system restart needed after that fat upgrade
<Kilos> back
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> nice to wake up to rain
<Kilos> makes you want to sleep more
<barrydk> Much needed
<Kilos> yeah
<Padroni> mornign
<Kilos> hello padr
<Kilos> oi
<Pad_a_way> hi
<Kilos> padowan went away straight away
<Pad_a_way> sorry - about to reboot
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hehe
<Pad_a_way> this kali install screwed up my win7 install
<Pad_a_way> busy getting that fixed
<Kilos> ai!
<Pad_a_way> I keep windows for Adobe Master Suite and one game
<Pad_a_way> brb
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<mazal> What a mess !!!
<Kilos> what?
<mazal> inetpro: I signed Code of Conduct
<Kilos> well done
<mazal> There is no way a normal user will be able to do that
<Kilos> no never
<mazal> If they want more people to sign that they will have to implement an easier clearer procedure
<mazal> I struggled my ^%#%$ off
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> barry gave it one look and said no way
<Kilos> its that gpg key hey
<mazal> And so will every normal user
<SDCDev> Morning Kilos
<mazal> Kilos: The whole process is a mess and confusing , the key , the sending to ubuntu server , the sending to key ring server , the fingerprint register on launchpad , the actual signing
<Kilos> and i think from a different pc you have to do it again
<mazal> It's crazy !!
<mazal> I won't do it again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then stay on the same pc
<Kilos> did you do it on your external?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> imagine how i battled
<Kilos> the fly had to help me in the end for this pc and pro helped me when i first signed on my old pc
<Kilos> it recognizes the pc i think
<Kilos> very serious security job that
<mazal> I did the "backup" your keys process , won't I be abled to use that to import my keys in case of re-install ?
<Kilos> i have no idea, thats all way above me
<Kilos> its very involved, it even told me to open another app so it could complete the key
<mazal> Yeah I also had to open apps and type in documents and stuff. But that was the easy part
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> thatgraemeguy is a guest today
<Kilos> hello Guest15282  
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<Guest15282> hrm
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> ta
<Kilos> mazal  all that effort is mainly for peeps serious about becoming ubuntu members i think but worth it in the long run
<Kilos> you get a sjambok
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi Kilos 
<captine> i keep getting "input output error" on my xubuntu machine.  cannot open firefox now... 
<captine> very weird.  keeps telling me /tmp cannot be mounted etc... think something is a bit messed up
<ThatGraemeGuy> smells like dying hard disk
<ThatGraemeGuy> or bad cable or faulty SATA port
<Kilos> eish
<Jacques_Stry> ouch
<ThatGraemeGuy> 99% bad drive, 0.9% dodgy SATA port, 0.1% bad cable
<captine> ThatGraemeGuy, i think the hard disk might be busting out... 2008 macbook
<ThatGraemeGuy> correct
<captine> can gparted do a test?
<ThatGraemeGuy> back up important stuff as soon as you can, assuming you never back up regularly
<ThatGraemeGuy> most people don't until its too late
<captine> dont have anything on this laptop
<Kilos> captine  le3t me find a way to mark he bad blocks
<captine> other than some bazaar stuff.
<captine> main machine is a desktop.  just use this for IRC and fiddling.
<Kilos> i have to find where i saved the commands
<Kilos> fsck marks them and doesnt use them
<ThatGraemeGuy> replace the drive
<Jacques_Stry> yes - the reason for bad blocks could be damaged head
<ThatGraemeGuy> drives are manufactured with spare blocks, and the firmware automatically handles mapping and re-allocation
<ThatGraemeGuy> by the time your O/S starts becoming aware of bad blocks, its because the disk has run out of spare blocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> backup your data, replace the drive
<captine> ThatGraemeGuy, thanks.  no cash to replace.  will just use if for irc until it dies
<Kilos> ai!
<captine> let me be daring and upgrade to 15.04 beta...  nothing to lose really. :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> good idea, generate lots of I/O on a failing disk, that'll make it last longer
<captine> :)
<captine> if not why not
<captine> rather it die when expected, and not by "surprise"
<Kilos> captine  first find the bad area and dont use it
<Kilos> you need to format to ext2 then run gparted and get it to check
<Kilos> that marks the bad blocks
<Kilos> im still looking for the command to run while in the os
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai
<ThatGraemeGuy> caaaaary on
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: peeps don't want to listen to you?
<inetpro> Kilos: please get the sjambok for captine
<inetpro> captine: he's right man
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh, he must carry on, I said my 2c
<captine> :)
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> captine  http://slexy.org/view/s20CXqTsmW
<Kilos> that will check and tell you if bad blocks is your prob
<Kilos> inetpro  he cant replace it atm
<Kilos> been there done that
<Kilos> i forgot to use the new bin
<inetpro> Kilos, captine: what ThatGraemeGuy is saying is, be ready for the big crash
<inetpro> it's around the corner
<captine> yip
<captine> nothing nb on tismachine
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, stop giving false hope
<mazal> ish
<captine> lol
<captine> ThatGraemeGuy, love your frankness :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks
<ThatGraemeGuy> some don't digest it very well :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> s/some/most :P
<mazal> captine: You know drive is failing but don't want to replace it ? I don't understand
<mazal> inetpro: You gave me big job this morning :P
<captine> mazal, this is an old machine.  i dont have cash now.  second child on the way... just bought a printer, had to replace my entire lawn and waiting for refund from bad lawn company that wrecked my lawn with glass in their topsoil etc
<ThatGraemeGuy> drive is failing but Kilos is handing out some mumbo jumbo commands to supposedly rescue it
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is no rescue
<ThatGraemeGuy> captine: just sell the first child, you can make another one later again
 * ThatGraemeGuy runs away
<captine> lol
<captine> unlikely to pass wa control
<mazal> 3.5" Sata captine ?
<Jacques_Stry> 2.5
<Jacques_Stry> macbook
<captine> 2.5
<mazal> From where are you ?
<captine> can only take up to 500gig.. apparently.  still have the old 160 gig that i took out, so can alway pop that one back in
<captine> mazal, Jhb
<mazal> oh ok
<captine> I am not stressed. it is not my main machine.  might think about selling it and trying to get a lenova x220 second hand or something... when my ship comes in :)
<mazal> If you were closer to me I could have helped with a 250 that I still have that was in my PS3
<captine> mazal, thanks for the offer.  Don't stress.
<Kilos> lol
<captine> will revert to the 160 if/when needed
<ThatGraemeGuy> we just threw out dozens of old HDDs the other day
<ThatGraemeGuy> I didn't bother taking any because they were all 80GB-500GB
<ThatGraemeGuy> here and there a 1TB
<captine> i am a hoarder... remember me when throwing the next round out :)
<captine> ThatGraemeGuy, where do you work?  Cannot remember if I asked you before?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hetzner
<Symmetria> morning
<captine> ah yes.  i remember now.  u use proxmox etc there...
 * Symmetria sighs
<Symmetria> I am grumpy :P
<Kilos> hi Symmetria  
<Symmetria> I tried buying a gigabit network card (pcie) in Kenya
<Symmetria> believe it or not, no one had one
<Symmetria> they had plenty of 10/100 PCI cards.... but not pci-e gigabit capable cards....
<Kilos> welcome to africa
<Symmetria> who the fuck even makes 10/100 PCI cards anymore?
<captine> crazy
<captine> here in SA there are also lots of 10/100's in the stores.  i hunted for a gig nic on a weekend once.
<captine> man. those hp micro servers are pricey now days...
<Kilos> what isnt
<Squirm> morning
<captine> anyone see the articles about sybaritic closing down?  I ordered a hdd last year from them, but canceled as they took too long to confirm availability.  fortunately i didnt pay as may have struggled to get cash back
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> lucky
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<clr> clr wondering where Kilos went.  Normally I would get a prompt 'wb clr'
<Kilos> here
<Kilos> sorry
<clr> hehe
<Kilos> hi clr  
<clr> so after the meeting last night I joined the ubuntu-za on launchpad and signed the ubuntu code of conduct
<Kilos> well done, big job that
<clr> I now have an unsigned  pgp key.  Have you had any keysigning parties or what do you do to help out with that
<Kilos> ask inetpro  
<clr> Ok, inetpro, ^^
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazal  did it this morning
<inetpro> if people see this as such a massive challenge, could someone please put together a simplified step by step documentation for those who haven't done it yet
 * inetpro has forgotten about the process long ago
<Kilos> big job maybe mazal  wrote it down
<inetpro> Kilos: please use the sjambok to assign someone to do it on trello
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> clr get trello
<clr> intetpro, there is a good howto on ubuntu already.  I'm just saying, I created a pgp key but have not had it signed by anyone. So it is untrusted.  Surely we need to get keys signed to get it trusted  
<Kilos> you put the key in something and thats your signature if i remember right
<clr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<mazal> That's the one I followed ^^
<clr> Kilos, I will ge trello, just not now. I am in a meeting :/  Maybe tonight
<Kilos> cool
<mazal> Problem I found with that one , you don't know up to where is neccesary just for the code of cunduct as that one is a overall gpg one
<mazal> Then ran into problems with launchpad and had some seperate steps with launchpad
<Kilos> mazal  will you write up a how to for that key thing please
<mazal> Then ran into problems again cos there were 1 step missing from the gpg one that wasn't done
<clr> I can also help with the how-to
<mazal> So my main struggle was that everything is documented somewhere , but not all in one place. I had to jump around to various sources to get 1 job done
<mazal> That's just my perspective
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a pgp key listed on my launchpad, but NO idea how I got it there and NO idea what to use it for :-/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> painful experience getting that done
<clr> haha ThatGraemeGuy do you still have the private key?
<mazal> indeed
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes I made a backup of it
<clr> I have a key that is registered on the key server that I can't access cause I lost the private key, so can't even revoke it.  It's going to be stuck there forever
<Jacques_Stry> I'm gonna cry or scream - been trying to get a dsl line installed for the last 2 weeks....
<clr> eish, mine was up within 2 or three days
<Kilos> telkom is very busy you know
<Kilos> keeping my connection stable
<Jacques_Stry> ATM they tell me that the line needs to verified, so I tried doing it on the site but it's not recognising my order nr. and the tech support line cut out and now i have been holding on for 35 min again...
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> What's the legal repercussions for burning down our only provider down?
<Jacques_Stry> Just asking for in case...
<Jacques_Stry> It seems I can't build proper sentences anymore - double down
<Jacques_Stry> But lets be positive - So how's the Africa site progressing?
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> The trello says needs african theme, you guys need art?
<Kilos> im not sure what the fly has planned. if you work in the twit branch it should look similar to our site
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> maybe a map change or something but its a za initiative so we can be prominent there too
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<clr> Kilos, please paste the link to the trello board
<magellanic> doesn't maaz know
<magellanic> Maaz: trello?
<Maaz> magellanic: What?
<magellanic> Maaz: trello link
<Maaz> magellanic: Excuse me?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> ai!
<magellanic> Maaz: trello is https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Maaz> magellanic: I'll remember that
<magellanic> Maaz: trello?
<Maaz> magellanic: trello is https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz  trello link
<Maaz> https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<clr> how do I get access to the board? I already signed up a trello account
<Kilos> give pro your user name and he will add you
<Kilos> or give it here
<Kilos> ill ry add you
<Kilos> try as well
<Kilos> me needs to fix my keyboard
<clr> done thanks
<Kilos> welcome to our trello
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magellanic> you fell for the trello trap huh
<magellanic> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only you are playing hard to get magellanic  
<magellanic> lol
<magespawn> magellanic: i sorry, not following that
<Kilos> but we understand if you think its too difficult for you
<mazal> barrydk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Fun_On_Ubuntu
<magellanic> fine add me, in read only mode for now :p hirenpatel8 on trello
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> oh it's so pretty!
<Kilos> are you added?
<magellanic> aha
<Kilos> add thing closed itself
 * magellanic checks out the arrange events card
<Kilos> hmm... are we load shedding agin
<magellanic> ask maaz
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> ;)
<Kilos> see what you been missing out on
<magellanic> me?
<magellanic> oh
<magellanic> ya
<Kilos> :-D
<mazal> Why am I not getting alerts of Kilos's replies on trello on the companies card ?
<magellanic> are you assigned on the card?
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> magellanic: Nope I'm not , if I "subscribe" I will get alerts yes ?
<magellanic> yes
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> Almost missed that response from Kilos there
<mazal> I have so many tabs and pages open now I feel surrounded :P
<Kilos> lol just like me
<magespawn> not working on pages today but on multiple cli
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wb Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> i thought you were load shed
<Jacques_Stry> Was disconnected while telkom was working on the line
<Jacques_Stry> new dsl line up!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> see 2 weeks wasnt too bad
<Jacques_Stry> haha but the telephone guys messed up the filter connection on switchboard...
<Jacques_Stry> so have to wait for him to come fix
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> if i had RJ11's on me would have done myself
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> bb
<Jacques_Clone> My phone - not gonna be in office allot today :-) 
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> gotta go, chat later
<Jacques_Clone> Wanted to get a ubuntu mouse - shipping too expensive
<Kilos> eish
<Jacques_Clone> Ups wil cost 350 without custom taxes.
<Jacques_Clone> So mouse will cost R700-750
<Kilos> how much does customs add on
<Kilos> that ups is cheaper than a ups battery here
<Jacques_Clone> Haha customs should be about R80
<Kilos> wb Padroni  sorted?
<Padroni> hi Kilos
<Padroni> Win is still slow but better
<Padroni> spend the better part of 1Gb data on update/upgrade Kali
<Kilos> what is this kali thing
<Padroni> Linux
<Padroni> or rather, the pentester / hacker's linux
<Kilos> ah
<Padroni> it's a linux distro with all the best hacktools built in
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> https://www.kali.org/
<Padroni> go look
<Kilos> ok
<Padroni> there are other tools as well though
<Padroni> not part of kali
<Padroni> that I use
<Padroni> like a hardware searchengine
<Padroni> which returns online devices as results
<Padroni> for example
<magellanic> are you a security engineer?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> I can search for a specific brand of D-Link router, currently online in South Africa
<Padroni> Then I can run login attempts on those till I get access
<Kilos> find a 157 and send it here
<Padroni> From there...
<Padroni> some printers for example
<Padroni> store everything scanned on them
<Padroni> in memory
<Kilos> and you can see that?
<Padroni> So I can access that as well by searching for that specific brand of printer
<Padroni> yes dude
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> im too old to be a dude
<Padroni> you know how many security cameras I have dicked around with?
<Padroni> pan/zoom and generally just freak the people out?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> I hacked a guy's Teevo last year and copied saved movies from him
<Padroni> Some Gordon Ramsey series as well
<Kilos> you naughty
<Padroni> Teevo is like a PVR thing from the states 
<Padroni> no 
<Padroni> I am not
<Padroni> I search for online devices
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah it sounds like you pretty much are
<Padroni> and use the default login
<Padroni> if the default login works
<Padroni> i did not break in, I logged in
<magellanic> interesting
<Padroni> grey area, i know
<Padroni> but still
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok if thats how you want to spin it
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> I don't hack.  I look.
<Kilos> i think you are naughty
 * Padroni goes and stands in the corner
<Kilos> need some sjambok
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> let's not get kinky now
<Padroni> to early for that
<Kilos> see already after a month or two you have mellowed some
<Padroni> mellowed some?
<Kilos> ya it was you that said you not a people person wasnt it
<Padroni> I still am not
<Padroni> I am a keyboard person though
<Kilos> you will mellow
<Kilos> but still find it hard to mix with normal peeps that dont understand your way of thinking
<Padroni> yeah - well
<Padroni> my job has made me paranoid
<Padroni> or rather, the extra-mural clubs I belong to
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> so what is the conclusion of the meeting last night?
<Kilos> i think we are all happy with progress made so far this year
<Padroni> except that we need another meeting in March?
<Padroni> oh ok
 * Padroni is reminded that he has yet to contribute anything 
<mazal> and it was requested that everyone a. Join the launchpad group and b. Sign the code of conduct
<Kilos> haha
<Padroni> I think I have done both
<Padroni> not sure 
<Kilos> he cant do that and remain anon
<Padroni> oh but he can...?
<mazal> And a link to the lp group has already been added on the web site (I think)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> https://launchpad.net/~localhosthero
<Padroni> That's me
<mazal> Padroni: you need to join the Ubuntu za group as well
<Padroni> link?
<mazal> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Padroni> ah wait
<Padroni> I need to be in ubuntu for the code of conduct thing
<mazal> and people were reminded to fill in their info on the memberlist
<mazal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> hes bang of wiki pages
<Padroni> ugh
<Padroni> I looked at that wiki
<Padroni> I am NOT gonna peck-type my way through that crap
<Padroni> one of you will need to volunteer, and I will give the details.
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> that is almost as bad as MS Word-generated HTML
<Padroni> jeez
<mazal> i will help with that
<Kilos> wait till youve singned the code of conduct and got a gpg key
<Padroni> ok
<Kilos> then wikis are a breaze
<Kilos> breeze too
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<mazal> Kilos: I will add Padroni once info is received
<Kilos> cool
<mazal> hi andrewlsd
<magellanic> heya andrewlsd 
<Padroni>  mazal
<Padroni> app date?
<Kilos> i go lie down a bit, you guys can greet joiners if you please
<andrewlsd> Hi Mazal, Magellanic
<Padroni> wow
<Padroni> helo_name Windows7-PC.www.huaweimobilewifi.com @ 197.228.173.219.telkomadsl.co.za
<Padroni> good lord
<Padroni> what else do I need to rape this person?
<Padroni> this all from a mail header
<Padroni> 1. OS 2. Router 3. IP
<Jacques_Stry> All of the above :)
<Jacques_Stry> mazal: I see you allready added LP to ubuntu-za.org
<ThatGraemeGuy>  you might try some more savory language, this is an official Ubuntu channel after all
<Padroni> Noted.
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> everyone ready for the rand to go to hell? :)
<Webtricity> and for taxes to go up
<Webtricity> i hope we dont get another ratings downgrade
<Padroni> anyone here know about bluray players?
<Padroni> I need one that offers network browsing
<Symmetria> heh Webtricity honestly? for me living out of the country and being paid in dollars 
<Symmetria> and with the forex market trades I just made
<Symmetria> I have to say, don't shoot me, but I'm hoping the opposite
<Symmetria> I just went short on the rand, and *HARD* 
<andrewlsd> "a blue ray player that offers network browsing" << sounds like a laptop
<andrewlsd> :-P
<Webtricity> Symmetria, if you are living outside of SA earning USD, then yeah, capitalize on it
<Webtricity> For those who for some odd reason still live in SA, well... One day we will wake up
<Symmetria> Webtricity heh, well, I short sold a million dollars worth of rand currency in the hope it falls for when I buy back to cover the short 
<Symmetria> so if the rand tanks 10% I'll make a quick 100 grand 
<Symmetria> if it rises 10%, its gonna hurt like hell :)
<Webtricity> What i'd suggest you do is make a list of upcoming events when Zuma will speak... You can bet that after every speech he makes, the rand will drop
<magellanic> lol andrewlsd, indeed
<magellanic> heya Symmetria 
<Kilos> hi Webtricity  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> never seen you before
<Webtricity> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> maybe i was asleep
<Webtricity> I haven't been in here before...
<Webtricity> Trying to track down .za IRC, so that brought me here
<Kilos> Padroni  is that you?
<Padroni> eh?
<Kilos> Webtricity  share with us, what do you do and where are you
<Kilos> we wlike seeing new faces here
 * andrewlsd greets Webtricity
 * Padroni waves
<Webtricity> *waves*
<Webtricity> I work in ICT, currently VoIP
<Webtricity> in Jhb
 * Padroni pays attention
<Kilos> nice
<Webtricity> What do you do Kilos?
<Kilos> are you looking for a certain .za on irc i only know one
<Kilos> i do as little as possible, im kinda retired
<Webtricity> Not looking for anything specific, just noticed that IRC in .za is dying down, not many networks left, so trying to figure out where all the people went
 * Padroni noticed as well
<Padroni> people Whatsapp these days
<Kilos> oh ya
<Padroni> only us oldschool folks still IRC
<Kilos> we went quiet for a wehile too
<Kilos> busy reviving now
<Padroni> but I guess this means us geeks got IRC back for ourselves?
<Webtricity> Well, the .za userbase seems to have assimilated into channels on bigger networks, rather than forming nice .za networks
<Symmetria> uhoh he hiked the budget deficit
<Webtricity> In the late 90's and early 2000's, I was too young to have access to decent hosting, now I do and there is no big need for it
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> facebook killed the irc star
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> actually irc numbers have been declining for years 
<Symmetria> trust me :) I still run a coupla efnet servers
<Kilos> ya blame twitter as well
<Padroni> I used to chat on irc.atrum.org
<Padroni> years back
<Symmetria> lol I was banned from most of the za networks for years
<Symmetria> ;p
<Webtricity> agreed, but facebook and twitter are where the new blood are going... What happened to the old blood? Folks must still be lurking somewhere
<Webtricity> Symmetria... Well...
<Symmetria> Webtricity, lol, maybe if I do this it will make more sense
 * Vortexia grins
<Kilos> hmm... old blood
<Symmetria> lol I been on irc now since 1993 ;p
<Webtricity> Symmetria, I know you used to go by Vortexia
<Webtricity> Thats why I said Well... You did not always play very nicely with others if I recall correctly :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he still doesnt
<Webtricity> haha
<Kilos> Symmetria  hows the deb-delta plan coming along
<Symmetria> Webtricity I dont believe in playing nicely with others :P I want what I want, and I generally get it 
<Webtricity> Symmetria, remember darkness.blabber.net?
<Symmetria> lol, blabber.net.... the network aragon managed to fuck up and kill 
<Symmetria> timewiz and I built that network
<Webtricity> Yeah I know
<Symmetria> aragon screwed it up
<Symmetria> does it still exist? ;p
<Webtricity> You also stole my userbase of 500 users or so, so I can say I contributed to it
<Webtricity> It has one server up now, no users though
<Symmetria> heh I think I'm probably the longest standing irc user still using irc in the za context ;p
<Webtricity> Gaspode is still around
<Symmetria> lol only to increase his idle time
<Symmetria> he hasnt done shit on irc in years 
<Webtricity> Yeah, he is not active per se
<Webtricity> Atrum is still going relatively strong
<Webtricity> apart from that there isnt much else
<Webtricity> Shadowfire is still around, but its a ghost town
<Webtricity> Does irc.ac.za have a good .za userbase?
<Symmetria> 500 connected at the moment
<Symmetria> :) which is probably busier than any other entire za network ;p
<Webtricity> 500 connected from .za?
<Symmetria> no idea wtf they connect from :)
<Webtricity> yeah doubt there are 500 .za users on efnet
<Symmetria> irc.ac.za attracts a lot of users because its v6 is dead stable
<Symmetria> I have considered moving irc.ac.za to my house in KE though
<Symmetria> I have the bandwidth and redundancy *shrug*
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh wow, Gaspode
<ThatGraemeGuy> blast from the past
<Kilos> here i was hoping Webtricity  will be an improvement on eskomtricity
<Webtricity> Never think I would be an improvement of anything
<Webtricity> :P
<Webtricity> You will find yourself let down
<Kilos> lol
<Webtricity> Symmetria, what work are you doing nowadays?
<Symmetria> Webtricity I head up IP strategy for Liquid Telecommunications group
<Webtricity> Very nice
<Symmetria> holy shit
<Symmetria> they hiked the hell outta the petrol in the budget
<Webtricity> How much?
<Symmetria> 30.6c a litre
<Webtricity> Thats mad
<Symmetria> you pay slightly less tax if you earning under half a mil a year gross 
<Webtricity> Oh wait, so tax went down for under half a mil earners?
<Symmetria> rebates and medical aid shit make it a net drop
<Symmetria> after the 1% increase 
<Symmetria> lol cigarettes just went up by 82c a pack
<Symmetria> whisky up by R3 a bottle
<Symmetria> beer up by 15c a beer 
<Symmetria> electricity going up by 2c per kilowatt hour
<Webtricity> Okay, so on the cigarettes and whiskey, thats about an extra R80 a month
<Symmetria> ok Im outta here
<Webtricity> Personal income tax will be raised by one percentage point for all taxpayers earning more than R181 900 a year.
<Webtricity> Not sure how that is tax going down for people earning under half a mil
<Padroni> Thankfully, I drink less whisky than before
<Padroni> And I make my own beer
<Padroni> So that does not affect me by much.
<Kilos> haha
 * andrewlsd waves goodbye to y'all.
<andrewlsd> I'm out for the rest of the afternoon. Cheers.
<Kilos> cheers andrewlsd  
<Kilos> go well
<Webtricity> I drink lots of whiskey
<Padroni> I'm out too
<Padroni> I might be back later
 * Padroni waves
<Kilos> go well pad
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> good evening
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<Kilos> oh my
<drussell> yo Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> magespawn  go pm man
<magespawn> Kilos i am there
 * Padroni waves
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<magespawn> hi Padroni 
<Padroni> hi magespawn / Kilos
<Padroni> One at a time, folks.
<Padroni> Don't speak at once...
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> hi Padroni
<magellanic> I waited
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> for years i been typing mag tab now its hard to break the habit
<magespawn> how to freak a touch screen phone out, put a small drop of water on the screen
<magellanic> eish Kilos I spoilt it hey
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i run on habit and subconscious so please forgive me
<magellanic> noted
<magellanic> you can't even type mage tab
<magellanic> so I'll forgive
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni>  working a double again
<Kilos> i go eat
<Padroni> hi magellanic
<Kilos> sjoe Padroni  
<Padroni> I am eating in front of my computers again
<magespawn> is there anyother way?
<Kilos> when you bored go read what i have revived of my blog
<Padroni> link?
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<Kilos> hi qwebirc71983  
<qwebirc71983> Hello
<qwebirc71983> How goes it?
<magespawn> Padroni: how long is a double?
<Kilos> qwebirc71983  good ty and you
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Padroni> 18 hours
<Padroni> From 08H00 to 02H00
<magespawn> that is hectic, what happens after that? time off etc?
<qwebirc71983> I am good, been on Ubuntu for a while but had no idea such a chat existed, so you are all in south africa and all run ubuntu or some form of Linux?
<Padroni> I get tomorrow off
<Padroni> correct, qwebirc71983
<Padroni> I have Ubu 14.04 as my desktop OS
<magespawn> oh wow, and that is about that?
<Padroni> and Kali on my laptop
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> once or twice a week, I work a double shift in lieue of the next day off
<Padroni> then I get to go do shit in office hours
<Kilos> some of us have moved to other countries after jobs qwebirc71983  but most of us here use ubuntu 
<Padroni> i have two long weekends a month this way
<magespawn> i see, flexi time sort of?
<Kilos> some of our guys are in silicon valley usa
<Kilos> ohers in uk UAE and so on
<qwebirc71983> that os great, cool stuff. So what do we discuss etc.....is it striclty ubuntu or anything within reason?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> you start by telling us what you do and where you etc etc
<Kilos> we discuss family matters and farming and mechanical and some times just junk
<Kilos> pity you werent here last night. we had our monthly meeting
<Kilos> if you need help with most things someone should be able to help
<magespawn> or at least  pint you in the right direction
<magespawn> s/pint/point
<qwebirc71983> I am Sys Admin for a company in Florida, Roodepoort. Work mainly on windows but when i get home im too tired for windows so i break out the Fedora or Ubuntu on my laptop. Dig network security busy with CCNP Security and hoping to score a CISSP in the futre
<Kilos> magespawn  do you have the link to last nights minutes for him/her to catch up on
<qwebirc71983> I'm a dude
<Kilos> thats nice qwebirc71983  
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dudes wear fancy clothes
<Kilos> we have a lady here too
<Kilos> so we watch our language
<Kilos> ohi superfly  sorry i missed you earlier
<Kilos> qwebirc71983  we have hands full of sysadmins here
<magespawn> will this suffice https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150224
<Kilos> you are in the right place
<Kilos> i dont think that gives last nights minutes
<Kilos> month before maybe
<magespawn> has the summary and the log
<Kilos> thew pro is slacking again
<Kilos> oh good
<Kilos> sorry pro
<magespawn> looks like it is the right minutes
<Kilos> qwebirc71983  im the greeter bot here
<Kilos> ha
<Padroni> wait
<Padroni> WAIT!
<magespawn> half way through the converstion too
<Padroni> There is a lady here?
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> WHO IS SHE?
<Kilos> shes hiding
<Padroni> WHO? TELL ME NOW!!!!!
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> she is studying and you will distract her
<Padroni>  so she is real?
 * Padroni stands amazed
<Kilos> yes
<Padroni> wow
<Padroni> who knew?
<Kilos> maybe i upset him when i said dudes wear fancy clothes
<magespawn> Padroni: stranger than fiction
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> that is good though
<Padroni> I would not mind having my kids switch to Ubuntu
 * Padroni thinks he should maybe just force it onto them...
<magespawn> what is holding them back?
<Padroni> probably me, to be honest.
<Padroni> but they are still learning now
<Padroni> they are only 8 and 10 respectively
<Padroni> and pretty pc literate for their age
<Padroni> better than quite a few of their teachers, anyway
<Kilos> they learn so fast
<magespawn> mm mine are 8 and 12
<Padroni> my boy is 4 months old today
<Padroni> #proud
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> thats 3
<Padroni> yup
<Padroni> 3 kids
<Padroni> one my own
<magespawn> now that is hectic
<Padroni> which part?
<Padroni> three kids, or that just one is mine?
<magespawn> both
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn  maybe he saw we got trello and was scared hed get roped in
<magespawn> yup maybe
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
 * mazal peaks in quickly
<Kilos> naand mazal  
<Kilos> why quickly
<mazal> On my way to go rest
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Gaming done , resting time :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Padroni, I didn't receive anything , so I just added what I know
<mazal> Kilos, yeah was some racing tonight , now I'm moeg
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal goes for long bath
<Padroni> odd
<Padroni> I sent the mail
<Padroni> or rather, Outlook.com did - eventually
<Padroni> anyone got Android or iPhone
<Padroni> then get the game Duet
<Padroni> it's insane
<Padroni> and the soundtrack is awesome
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> try it
<Kilos> not me man
<Kilos> at times freecell is too fast for me
<Padroni> no man
<Padroni> seriaaz?
<Padroni> I am addicted to Warthunder
<Padroni> if you are into WWII era planes and tanks
<Padroni> you should get that game
<Padroni> it's INSANE
<Padroni> and the graphics is awesome
<Padroni> WWII war game, with classical music as soundtrack
<Padroni> sounds dumb - but it WORKS.
<Kilos> oh i like war games
<Kilos> only played 2 
<Kilos> red alert1 and AOE2
<Kilos> then pc was too slow to go further
<Padroni> your current pc?
<Kilos> nope
<Padroni> oh
<Padroni> AOE is good
<Kilos> this one is for linux 
<Padroni> I liked it
<Padroni> specs?
<Kilos> 3g dual core 4g ddr3
<Padroni> ah ok
<Padroni> graphics card?
<Kilos> nvidia 210 i think
<Kilos> bottom of the range
<Padroni> nah that is fine
<Padroni> you can play warthunder
<Padroni> www.warthunder.com
<Padroni> big download
<Padroni> WORTH IT
<Kilos> how big?
<Padroni> you can add me and I will buddy up with you
<Padroni> 9Gb
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> n o man i go 2 months on an 8ta 2 + 1
<magespawn> a little more than most people have on mobile data in one month
<Padroni> eish...
<Padroni> i forget you guys use mobile data
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> I average 300-340GB / month
<Kilos> wow
<Padroni> i do 5Gb before lunch
<Kilos> doing what?
<Padroni> work
<Padroni> I manage a datacentre's worth of servers
<Kilos> ah
<Padroni> That includes downloads though
<Padroni> but I do not download every day
<Padroni> in fact, I download very little for someone with uncapped
<magespawn> this month the company is edging towards 479 Gb, first month on a capped account so i am bit nervous
<Kilos> whew
<magellanic> cap of how much?
<magespawn> 479 Gb
<magespawn> at about 92% so far
<magellanic> are you monitoring what is using up the data though
<magespawn> not strictly, we also provide all the guests in the hotels with wifi
<magellanic> oh okay
<magellanic> would be interesting to see
<magespawn> and the bosses two houses etc
<magespawn> very spread out geographically
<magespawn> you get the odd person who uses a lot of video type stuff like youtube, but by far the most is system updates
<magellanic> good reason to proxy them I guess
<Padroni> if you have mostly the same OS, I would create a update server
<Padroni> where all machines requests updates from one specific machine in the network
<Padroni> one updates, the rest update from there
<Padroni> not always possible though
<magespawn> i can do that for each property which will cut down on that traffic, they company machines all run the same os and antivirus
<Padroni> there ya go then
<Padroni> at least you update your machines
<Padroni> most places don't
<magespawn> when if comes to downloads though the ones that always sneek up on me are the guests phones, they all see to update when on wifi
<magellanic> yeah, I've seen places block google play store etc
<Padroni> I have noticed that as well
<Padroni> people update the shit out of their stuff when on free wifi
<Padroni> it's odd
<Padroni> I am off
<Padroni> later folks.
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> mazal: playing lekker with the wiki :-) 
<inetpro> good evening 
<magespawn> i inetpro
<magespawn> hi too
<magellanic> heya inetpro 
 * mazal is off to bed
<inetpro> thanks for the efforts mazal 
<mazal> That's why I learned , so that I can help ;) is plz inetpro 
<mazal> Sleep well everyone , God bless
<mazal> Night
<magellanic> later Maaz 
<magellanic> mazal even
<qwebirc85984> my internet went drunk for a minute, what did i miss?
<magellanic> nothing hey
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-26
<barrydk> M ore almal
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> morning mazal  barrydk  
<mazal> Môre oom
<mazal> Kilos , ThatGraemeGuy, barrydk  and other minetesters : Minetest section of this wiki is finished , your comments/inputs/corrections please https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Fun_On_Ubuntu
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the bug has got you hey
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Hoe lyk dit oom ?
<Kilos> jy het baie gedoen daar seun, lyk goed, net baie lees
<Kilos> is/are moet jy net onthou. ek het dit verander bu ubuntu is
<Kilos> are is meervoud ek dink is die woord   they are going away en he is going away
<Kilos> maar goeiei job so ver ek dink
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> goeie
<Kilos> goosie sal beter dit kan deurkyk
<Kilos> hi  Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<mazal> Morning Jacques_Stry , thanx for adding your info in memberlist
<Jacques_Stry> Pleasure
<Jacques_Stry> Busy making a ubuntu-za wallpaper for myself, will show you guys when it's finished
<Kilos> cool
<mazal> nice
<Kilos> would be nice if they put the ubuntu wiki on a static site, it is very slow at times
<Webtricity> morning
<Kilos> morning Webtricity  
<Webtricity> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> im good ty Webtricity  and you?
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself, only andrew seems to know you
<ThatGraemeGuy> NOTE that most mods and subgames requires the latest version of minetest. So it is good practice to always use the latest stable release at the very least.
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's not really true, latest stable will work alright for a few weeks after release, and then slowly things will start breaking
<Kilos> mazal  ^^
<ThatGraemeGuy> the popular games/mods track the source in git for the most part
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  arent you going to join us on trello?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have no idea what a trello is
<Kilos> we are here https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> you have to install trello i think
<Kilos> Maaz  google trello
<Maaz> Kilos: "Trello" https://trello.com/ :: "Log in to Trello" https://trello.com/login :: "Trello Tour" https://trello.com/tour :: "Apps and Platforms | Trello" https://trello.com/platforms :: "Trello - Organize Anything - Android Apps on Google Play" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trello&hl=en :: "Trello - Organize Anything on the App Store on
<Maaz> iTunes - Apple" https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/trello-organize-anything/id461504587?mt=8 :: "…
<Kilos> its a goodie that runs in your browser hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> looks suspiciously like work
<Kilos> i just followed pro and fly
<Kilos> its a place where we get together and help each other get things going, the aim being to improve/advance ubuntu in za
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> yep, definitely sounds like work
<Kilos> lol it helps save some of the getting tired gaming syndrome
<mazal> trello is web based only , doesn't install it
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: Yeah that be true , but I am unsure how to phrase it. I'm always cautios to reccomend dev software. Although in minetest it does seem to be ok
<Kilos> ok that thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's a game, not an ERP system :)
<mazal> Especially with the changes comming to 0.5.x that we were warned about , they actually warn to go back to stable for now on servers
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah will see how that works out
<mazal> I asked the question if server and client is 0.5.x if that will be ok , but wasn't answered
<ThatGraemeGuy> I have a feeling you will need to track the changes eventually anyway, they may be starting to use branches for the engine/minetest_game, but I don't see most modders doing the same
<Squirm> Load SHedding starts at 10am
<Squirm> and Good Morning
<Jacques_Stry> ...
<Jacques_Stry> Why Eskom why...
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh no, the lights are going dip for 7 seconds, woe is me!
<ThatGraemeGuy> massive generator FTW! :-D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> from next week i can be off for days at a time. pta eletricity department are coming to do underground cabling in the area
<Kilos> sjoe we gonna fly
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=406&m=419&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=9236&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/119582-7-5gbps-5g-mobile-data-speeds-demoed.html
<Kilos> sorry for not shortening it first
<Squirm> Kilos: yep
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: Heh
<Squirm> laptop ftw
<Squirm> and at work we have enough UPS power to last us about 4 hours
<Jacques_Stry> Also switched to a laptop at work
<Jacques_Stry> Power just went out - net was of till generator kicked in
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb mazal  
<mazal> ^&$&^$^%*& loadshedding again
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> stage 2 guys , check your schedules
<mazal> incompetant morons !!!
<Kilos> i can never find the correct shedule for this area, so just let them kill it when it suits them.
<mazal> On the day my fav game get's a big update too :(
<mazal> When do they think I must do that now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe tomorrow. so that gives more time for trello stuffs
<Kilos> im busy trying to contact ubuntu in burkina faso atm
<mazal> Will have to do it late tonight
<mazal> Here comes very little sleep tonight :(
<mazal> And lots of babelas tomorrow
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Their schedules are so wrong usually that I can't take a chance to start the update. Will have to wait till I am sure they are done
<ThatGraemeGuy> whereabouts in the country are you?
<mazal> Cullinan , should be only now until 12:30 and then not again tonight , but I have seen that schedule before and then they switched us of 3 times in the same day :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> must say city of cape town has stuck to schedule quite well
<mazal> Currently the power is off according to schedule , but ya , big chance they switch us off tonight again
<ThatGraemeGuy> sometimes start 15 mins after designated time, but i think that's becuase they turn off in sections
<mazal> And that specific update is big , takes long , and if interrupted you start over from fresh install
<mazal> Which means roughly 5 nights of work , depending on how much time you have and how fast your connection is
<mazal> So I will rather wait till way past 8 before I start. 8 is usually the latest one for us
<Kilos> stickyboy  you back?
<Kilos> ai! just took a while to show afk
<superfly> loadshedding? what's that?
<mazal> I must move to center of Cullinan , they never get loadshedding due to the mine
<Kilos> dont you get power cuts superfly  ?
<jacques_> lol power came on again, so generator switched again. Was wondering why power went out - we are scheduled for 2pm-5pm
<mazal> Jacques_Stry: those idiots can't do anything right
<mazal> can't even read a watch
<Jacques_Stry> mazal: Yep
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<superfly> Kilos: at home, yes, at work, no
<superfly> Cape Town keeps large parts of the CBD on
<Kilos> aha
<magellanic> heya superfly 
<superfly> hi magellanic
<magellanic> how's it going? are they load shedding there?
<superfly> nope
<superfly> if you wanna get work done, maybe come to our offices ;-)
<Kilos> haha
<magellanic> hehe yeah
<magellanic> we are not load shed yet, we are supposed to be from 10-12:30, but they haven't cut us
<Symmetria> heh you guys are heading to where we are in Kenya
<Symmetria> every house as a backup genset
<Symmetria> heh and a lot of them have inverters and auto-switches and battery banks to keep things going while the gensets kick in
<magellanic> office has a generator, but most use desktops, and the switch cuts us off momentarily
<inetpro> good mornings
<magellanic> heya inetpro 
<mazal> Ok hopefully we are done for today
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> well that sucks
<Kilos> what happened now
<ThatGraemeGuy> I wanted to look into getting a pet, turns out tarantulas are not legal to keep in the western cape
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: seriously?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes :-/
<Squirm> that's weird
<Squirm> but...
<Squirm> no, that's just weird
<Kilos> tropical fish are lekker pets you never have to clean up their mess or discard chewed up pc parts and shoes
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://blog.rozzerstarantulas.co.za/product/blue-spider-combo/
<Kilos> and the creepy crawlies keep the tank clean
<ThatGraemeGuy> how could you not want that as a pet? ^
<Kilos> R400 for a spider
<confluency> Awwww, eight-legged kittens. :D
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> precisely
<confluency> What's their lifespan, though?
<confluency> Fish are OK, because fish are kind of an aggregate pet. Fish die; you get more fish; you have "fish", plural.
<confluency> I wouldn't keep rodents as pets, though. Too depressing.
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> females can get get quite old, I think males don't live all that long
<Kilos> very fascinating watching fish in a nice tank
<ThatGraemeGuy> Tarantulas may live for years; most species take two to five years to reach adulthood, but some species may take up to ten years to reach full maturity. Upon reaching adulthood, males typically have but a 1- to 1.5-year period left to live and will immediately go in search of a female with which to mate. Male tarantulas rarely molt again once they reach adulthood.
<confluency> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/pets/tarantula.htm
<ThatGraemeGuy> Females will continue to molt after reaching maturity. Female specimens have been known to reach 30 to 40 years of age, and have survived on water alone for up to 2 years.
<confluency> Not bad at all.
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> same mileage you get from a cockatiel
<ThatGraemeGuy> less annoying squawking though :D
<confluency> I guess if you *really* want value for money you can get a Galápagos tortoise.
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<confluency> A legacy for your great-grandchildren.
<magellanic> not legal? I know someone use had some
<confluency> People keep all kinds of pets that they shouldn't.  If nobody reports them, nobody will know.
<confluency> If your tarantula is confined to a terrarium, I doubt your neighbours will notice.
<confluency> It doesn't look like these people care ;) : http://www.gumtree.co.za/s-western-cape/tarantulas+for+sale/v1l3100001q0p1
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> info is pretty scant, but from what i gather they used to be allowed with relevant paperwork, but at some point became disallowed
<magellanic> expensive spider..
<Kilos> wow - You have reached your quota for directly contacting other Launchpad users. You can try again in 19 hours.
<ThatGraemeGuy> spammer!
<confluency> They have tarantulas in Butterfly World.  I should go there: http://www.sareptiles.co.za/forum/viewtopic.php?f=124&t=23111
<Kilos> no man contacting or trying to other african ubuntu locos
<Kilos> most seem to have died out
<Kilos> this project ThatGraemeGuy  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<ThatGraemeGuy> confluency: yeah they have quite a lot, I think they got a special permit to house alien species found/confiscated
<ThatGraemeGuy> kids never tire of butterfly world, but i've pretty much had enough for a lifetime :D
<confluency> They're a zoo; zoos can keep animals members of the public can't.
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's true
<confluency> The exotic pet market is pretty dodgy. :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah :-/
<confluency> At least sleazy tarantula dealers are probably breeding them locally and not smuggling them onto planes duct-taped into their underwear.
<ThatGraemeGuy> snake might be a better option
<ThatGraemeGuy> but for now i'm going home, ttfn
<confluency> Cheers!
<Kilos> superfly  did they send you youre membership certificate yet?
<Kilos> or must one apply for that
<Kilos> haha hi mopkop  
<mopkop> Hello all :)
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<mopkop> Thank you! What are you guys talking about?
<Kilos> just now was exotic pets
<Kilos> but if you need linux help just ask
<Kilos> hoe het jy hierdie kanaal gevind mopkop  ?
<magellanic> tarantula's
<mopkop> Ek't hier gekyk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<magellanic> new distro? 8-legged-linux anyone?
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> wel jy is welkom hier by ons
<mopkop> Dankie :) Praat ons Afrikaans of Engels hier?
<Kilos> engels eintlik
<mopkop> Ok, nee dis reg, sal dan by my beste engels hou ;-)
<Kilos> van ons mense verstaan nie afrikaans nie
<mopkop> Ek dink ewenwel ek het 'n groter kans om gehelp te word as ek Engels praat...
<Kilos> ons het n afrikaanse kanaal ook #ubuntu-afr
<mopkop> Ok, ek sal hom ook join :)
<Kilos> watse hulp het jy nodig? net met engels?
<mopkop> Lol nee, eintlik wil ek net weet watter programerings taal die beste werk vir linux?
<mopkop> Of moet ek sommer voortgaan met c# en net 'n oopbron weergawe vir .NET download?
<Kilos> python so ver ek hoor
<Kilos> confluency  can you advise him please
<mopkop> Ek't ook so gehoor. weet jy of Ubuntu 'n ingeboude Python Interpreter het?
<mopkop> Ok, over to English, sorry...
<Kilos> np ubuntu has lots of python built in
<mopkop> Ok, I'll just have to learn it then...
<Kilos> look at byteofpython
<Kilos> Maaz  google byteofpython
<Maaz> Kilos: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/python/ :: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://files.swaroopch.com/python/byte_of_python.pdf :: "A Byte of Python - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/read/ :: "A Byte of Python (PDF) - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf :: "A
<Maaz> Byte of Python" http://www.byteofpython.info/ :: "Free PDF: A Byte of Python by Swaroop C H…
<mopkop> print 'Thank you' :)
<Kilos> you are welcome
<Kilos> you are also welcome to add this channel to your favourites
<magellanic> maaz google google python class
<Maaz> magellanic: "Google's Python Class - Google for Education — Google Developers" https://developers.google.com/edu/python/ :: "Python Introduction - Google for Education — Google Developers" https://developers.google.com/edu/python/introduction :: "Python Strings - Google for Education — Google Developers" https://developers.google.com/edu/python/strings ::
<Maaz> "Baby Names Python Exercise - Google Developers" https://developers.google.com/edu/python/ex…
<Kilos> magellanic  do you know python
<mopkop> No Notepad++ for linux?
<magellanic> yes, work with it
<Kilos> we need someone to rewrite our ibid bots so they are python3
<Kilos> from 2.some change
<Kilos> mopkop  hang around there are other things you can use
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/313973/what-are-the-alternatives-to-notepad-on-ubuntu
<Kilos> you are using ubuntu hey?
<Kilos> or linux at least
<magellanic> why?
<Kilos> why what magellanic  ?
<mopkop> Yes, Ubuntu.
<magellanic> why rewrite for 3?
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> mopkop  see the above link
<Kilos> because it doesnt work in a 3 environment
<magellanic> but it works, why fix it :D
<Kilos> lol  maaz is old and running on an old server
<Kilos> so come upgrade time no more maaz
<mopkop> Thank you :) I'll try GVim. I'm just surprised such a popular open-source project is not available for Linux.
<mopkop> Is Maaz a bot?
<Kilos> yes
<mopkop> Interesting...
<Kilos> hosted in germany
<mopkop> Maaz Google "Notepadd++ alternatives"
<Maaz> mopkop: Wow! Google couldn't find anything
<magellanic> python 2.x is still around on all distro's..
<magellanic> latest versions of them
<Kilos> Maaz  google notepad++ alternative for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Notepad++ Alternatives for Linux - AlternativeTo.net" http://alternativeto.net/software/notepad-plus-plus/?platform=linux :: "What are the alternatives to Notepad++ on Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/313973/what-are-the-alternatives-to-notepad-on-ubuntu :: "[SOLVED] Linux notepad editor alternative to Notepad++ - Ubuntu Forums"
<Maaz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205190 :: "Notepadqq: Notepad++ Alternative For Linux -…
<mopkop> Yes I think Python 2 is like IPv4. Available everywhere, but everyone is trying to upgrade.
<mopkop> I see, no Quotation marks.
<mopkop> Maaz /?
<Maaz> mopkop: *blink*
<mopkop> Maaz help
<Maaz> mopkop: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<mopkop> Wow, I like Maaz...
<magellanic> bbl
<Kilos> ibid was written by our guys years ago
<Kilos> now silicon valley has stolen them
<mopkop> Our guys? You mean the Linux team? Yes I heard Microsoft now has Corona or something.
<Kilos> no i mean guys from this channel
<Kilos> from the south african community
<mopkop> Interessant :)
<Kilos> ons het slim mense hier
<Kilos> net ek wat dom is
<mopkop> Ek sien so, lol. 
<mopkop> Ek het dan die regte Channel gekies :)
<Kilos> ja
<mopkop> Where is everyone from? I'm from Pretoria.
<Kilos> go see our wiki page we are building
<Kilos> let me find the link
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members#preview
<Kilos> still many we havent put in yet
<Kilos> oh and you can look at our static site
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org/index.html
<Kilos> you can leave off the index part i think
<mopkop> O wow, I like this community :)
<mopkop> What projects do you guys usualy work on?
<Kilos> you can go see what we are doing atm if you get trello
<Kilos> Maaz  google trello
<Maaz> Kilos: "Trello" https://trello.com/ :: "Log in to Trello" https://trello.com/login :: "Trello Tour" https://trello.com/tour :: "Apps and Platforms | Trello" https://trello.com/platforms :: "Trello - Organize Anything - Android Apps on Google Play" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trello&hl=en :: "Trello - Organize Anything on the App Store on
<Maaz> iTunes - Apple" https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/trello-organize-anything/id461504587?mt=8 :: "…
<Kilos> then you look here https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> ubuntu.za.org was just rebuilt by superfly  and some helpers
<Kilos> nice and fast hey?
<mopkop> Indeed!
<Kilos> you might like openlp in the repos also by one of our team
<mopkop> The Church program?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<mopkop> Yes I've seen that program before, I had no idea it was you?
<Kilos> no me
<mopkop> Yes I mean This team :)
<Kilos> hehe the same guy that did our site
<Kilos> hehe
<mopkop> Superfly?
<Kilos> yip our resident python master
<SDCDev> ola
<SDCDev> you'll be happy to know the backpackers I'm staying at uses ubuntu :D
<SDCDev> wasn't even me :P
<Kilos> and other languages too
<SDCDev> was just here
<SDCDev> 13.10 though
<SDCDev> and no one knows the sudo password
<SDCDev> so can't upgrade... they want me to reinstall :|
<Kilos> lol point them here
<Kilos> bnut you do the hard work first
<Kilos> but
<SDCDev> lol :P
<mopkop> Wonderful, if it was written in Python, I assume it will work on Windows just as well?
<Kilos> ?
<SDCDev> the backpackers is called WildSpirit
<Kilos> point them to us for ubuntu help SDCDev  
<SDCDev> http://www.wildspiritlodge.co.za/
<Kilos> where are you now
<SDCDev> same place
<SDCDev> :)
<Kilos> ai!
<SDCDev> just outside nature's valley
<mopkop> GTG, I'm supposed to be doing an Assignment, but ended up playing around with my new OS. Good bye all!
<Kilos> nice place SDCDev  
<SDCDev> yeah :D and they accept bitcoin :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> get them onto 14.04.2
<Kilos> you might as well do some work instead of just enjoying yourself for so long
<Kilos> ha
<Kilos> hi qwebirc43086  wb
<qwebirc43086> Good day to you all
<Kilos> are you the same guy that was here earlier today?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org || pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 24 March 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1De5Gad
<qwebirc43086> i was on last night then eskom Killed my connection 
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> they enjoy doing that seems like
<qwebirc43086> and at the wrong time because i am hooked to these SPY Cables from Aljezeera sinc they came out and i was readin gone when they cut me off
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  you never stop, you gonna plof my kop
<Kilos> hehe
<qwebirc43086> what just happened?
<Kilos> he gave me more work
<qwebirc43086> i have a lot of WHOIS querries on my screen, is this normal?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> get a proper irc client installed
<Kilos> you using ubuntu hey?
<Kilos> ty for updating the topic bar inetpro  skelm
<qwebirc43086> i am using from ubuntu-za.org
<qwebirc43086> where do i get the client from?
<Kilos> oh not running ubuntu on your pc?
<qwebirc43086> i am runnigng 14.04
<Kilos> in the repos you will find xchat and hexchat
<Kilos> can you use the command line?
<qwebirc43086> terminal? yes
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install hexchat
<qwebirc43086> Freenode network?
<Kilos> yes then click on it and choose edit on the right
<Kilos> and enter the channels you want to join in there with a , between them
<qwebirc43086> then IRC.Freenode.net?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> nono sorry
<Kilos> chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> you might have to add that
<qwebirc43086> now i have chat.freenode.net/+6697
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> im trying to remember what hexchat setup looks like
<qwebirc43086> anymoor settings?
<Kilos> you entered this channel?
<Kilos> if you have a freenode password use it there or leave till later
<Kilos> it will connect here
<qwebirc43086> i have alot of things on my screennow, and its showing 11015 available channels
<Kilos> didnt you click on freenode and then tick edit on the right?
<qwebirc43086> yes i did that 
<qwebirc43086> then i got that chat.freenode.net/+6697
<Kilos> on your left once connected do you see ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi Dirtydeedsman  
<Dirtydeedsman> i made it, thank sKilos
<Kilos> yw
<Dirtydeedsman> i had to look for Ubuntu-za under the chanells list
<Kilos> if it shows the irc.freenode.net as well you can go back and delete it
<Kilos> it should connect here directly
<Kilos> i struggle a bit with settings if i dont see the app in front of me
<Dirtydeedsman> i had to select SSL encrytpion, is this encrypted?
<Kilos> it should work without that
<Kilos> but if it works then leave it
<Dirtydeedsman> i never knew about this, this is awesome
<Kilos> when i ticked ssl i couldnt login the next day
<Dirtydeedsman> i am going to switch off and check if i can come back again. Have auto login setup etc
<Kilos> i think i turned the auto thing off
<Kilos> otherwise you dont see it to setup again
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> it worked
<Kilos> so you good
<Dirtydeedsman> and it works including the chat history is stil there
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> you can set how much it saves as well
<Kilos> and alerts
<Kilos> if you look in settings preferences i think you will see lots you can do
<Dirtydeedsman> I liking this are very much 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> eish the wiki is slow
<Kilos> nuvolari  ping
<inetpro> Kilos: log a fault!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i cant delete off the last agenda page
<Kilos> oh i have to be in edit mode
<Kilos> inetpro  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150224 did i miss something
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> im not sure what it is supposed to look like man
<Kilos> hi Neo31  
<inetpro> Kilos: that is the previous month
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> inetpro  and now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150224
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  wb
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , alo :)
<nlsthzn> I was thinking to write up a wiki page detailing the reporting process so that anybody could do it if needed and also improve and edit the procedure...
 * nlsthzn hates wiki mark-up however :/
<Kilos> whats the markup thing
<Kilos> mazal has become good at wiki stuffs
<Kilos> go see our trello
<Kilos> i go eat
<nlsthzn> mind off-line currently... will worry about trello and other related shenanigans when I have had more sleep ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn  do you know how to log a fault! about the wiki being so slow?
<Kilos> takes forever to open pages like where we put our meeting stuff in
<nlsthzn> this is a known issue for many years... I would suggest we grin and bare it...
 * nlsthzn busy breaking PC *might be back later*
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> na we nag till its fixed
<Kilos> hmm... he broke it
<Private_User> load shedding people will have to be back later my battery never lasts more than 10min
<Private_User> later all
<Kilos> cheers
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry... was at work until now
<Kilos> np inetpro  
 * inetpro going home 
<Kilos> go safe
<superfly> https://flic.kr/p/r4vp96
<Kilos> what is that box for?
<Kilos> or off?
<superfly> Kilos: that's called Google Cardboard
<superfly> Kilos: you put your phone in it, and you get a Virtual Reality headset
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whew zak is big hey
<Kilos> wow the baby has beautiful eyes
<superfly> yes, we're hoping she keeps them
<Kilos> who got the roasties
<Kilos> eeeek they eat green peppers raw
<Kilos> haha hannah can pull faces hey superfly  
<Kilos> hi clr  
<clr> hi, anything happening around here?
<Kilos> me looking pics
<clr> ok, pics of what
<Kilos> https://flic.kr/p/r4vp96
<Kilos> lotsa flies
<clr> sorry my laptop just froze, so bad I had to hard reset it
<Kilos> np
<clr> and that is with ubuntu 14.04.2  don't like that
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i dont have that problem i use kde
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> fly and pro taught me well
<clr> hehe well kinda difficult to pinpoint it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe cat or tail will show what is was
<clr> must be unity's fault
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> you need some patience, unity sometimes needs to think for a while
<clr> cat what?
<Kilos> tail /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> dunno cat what
<clr> ha
<Kilos> man cat
<Kilos> this is off the top of my head, memories from somewhere
<inetpro> . 
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<superfly> ..
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> new code chat
<clr> tail /var/log/syslog only shows events after restart, not before
<Kilos> hmm...
<clr> I need to know what caused the machine to freeze up, any ideas
<Kilos> inetpro  fixit
<clr> but don
<clr> don't worry, it happens very seldom, feels like it happens when I type to fast sometimes.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you hit the kill button
<Kilos> but only half killed it
<Kilos> you type too fast
<clr> anyway just popped in to say hi, must go again.  hhehe I'll have to avoid that button in future then
<Kilos> lol go well
<clr> <kill button>
<Kilos> you like typing so do sudo shutdown -h now
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> i type too slow
<Kilos> i go sleep too, night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> uh
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org || pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info/ || picpaste: http://pasteboard.co/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 24 March 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1De5Gad
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 24 March 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1De5Gad
<superfly> inetpro: are there supposed to be polls here? Cause I don't see anything: https://ubuntu-za.org/poll.html
<inetpro> superfly: hmm...
<inetpro> when I tested locally it was working
<superfly> inetpro: at a guess, it's the https vs http
<superfly> inetpro: exactly
<inetpro> ah
<superfly> don't specify the scheme in urls
<superfly> use //
<superfly> /example.com/my-web/page.html
<superfly> ag
<superfly>  //example.com/my-web/page.html
<inetpro> superfly: was captine who did that
<superfly> that tells your browser to use the same scheme as the site it's currently one
<superfly> of course if the source site doesn't offer https, then you probably shouldn't use it
 * inetpro takes note
<inetpro> superfly: as mentioned on Trello, I think it would be best if we actually point to a generic poll site
<inetpro> somewhere where we can change polls independant of our site
<inetpro> but that will have to be done another day...
<inetpro> superfly: btw, I approved your latest changes
<superfly> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-za/+bug/1426130
<superfly> ta
<inetpro> should I merge that>
<inetpro> ?
<superfly> hah, much better
<superfly> inetpro: already merged and deployed
<inetpro> cool
<superfly> alright, past my bed time
<inetpro> ty
<inetpro> Updated to revision 23 of branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-za
<superfly> inetpro: if someone who is not core, ie not you or me, proposes a merge, BOTH of us need to approve it
<inetpro> interesting
<superfly> I would have caught that poll bug before it went out if I'd looked at the merge proposal
<inetpro> so you changed the rules now?
<superfly> nope, I just never told you the rest of them at the time
<superfly> because only you and i were committing at that stage (well, only me)
<inetpro> np
<superfly> inetpro: that's how we do it in OpenLP
<superfly> since there are only 2 of us in core, the other core needs to approve. for non-core, both cores need to approve
<superfly> it's a way of making sure we stay on track all the time
<superfly> also, sometimes one of us catches something the other didn't
<inetpro> superfly: makes sense, only problem I can see is if one of us is not available, what then?
<superfly> you wait
<superfly> and ping
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> how many core members do you have on openLP?
<inetpro> wb Neo31
<inetpro> superfly: ^^
<inetpro> ahh, I see four
<superfly> inetpro: 2
<superfly> <superfly> since there are only 2 of us in core
<superfly> anyway, I need to get to bed
<superfly> night all
<inetpro> good night superfly
 * inetpro hits the sack as well
<Neo31> hi inetpro :)
<Neo31> how are u doing?
<inetpro> Neo31: good and yourself
 * Neo31 feels tired but good ^_^
 * inetpro needs to go
<inetpro> bye
<Neo31> inetpro
<Neo31> wait
<Neo31> superfly, 
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> ok?
<Neo31> any idea about a good way to make a custom ubuntu CD ?
<Neo31> there are a bunch of methods to follow
<Neo31> but what do u recommend?
 * inetpro has never had the need to do it
<inetpro> but kilos does something... lemme think
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro can't find it now
<inetpro> Neo31: please ask Kilos in the morning
<Neo31> i will 
<Neo31> thanks you inetpro 
<inetpro> sorry... good night
<Neo31> thank*
<Neo31> good night
<Neo31> sweet dreams :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-27
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> my fly you so early?
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning all
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> More Kilos and every one
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Môre julle almal
<andrewlsd> I'll be lurking.
<Kilos> fine
<Padroni> Morning.
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hi
 * Kilos shoots inetpro
<Padroni> I am starting to take a professional disliking in Google
<Padroni> Or rather, their inability to succesfully identify a phishing site.
<jacques_> Why?
<jacques_> Oh
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer Jacques_Stry  
<Maaz> Kilos: Jacques_Stry is 14.4% lame
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer Jacques_
<Maaz> Kilos: Jacques_ is 0.0% lame
<Jacques_Stry> Lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Jacques_Stry> How does meter work
<Kilos> it doesnt like to see text with other characters in between
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer Jacques_Stry-
<Maaz> Kilos: Jacques_Stry- is 14.4% lame
<andrewlsd> Maaz nickometer andrewlsd
<Maaz> andrewlsd: andrewlsd is 0.0% lame
<andrewlsd> maaz nickometer maaz
<Maaz> andrewlsd: maaz is 0.0% lame
<andrewlsd> maaz nickometer nick
<Maaz> andrewlsd: nick is 0.0% lame
<Kilos> haha
<andrewlsd> I don't think Maaz thinks anything is lame. That dictionary needs to be updated.
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer andrew-lsd  
<Maaz> Kilos: andrew-lsd is 14.4% lame
<Kilos> someone was here a while ago that was 80% lame
<andrewlsd> Maaz nickometer i-am-awesome
<Maaz> andrewlsd: i-am-awesome is 25.6% lame
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> amanicknacks la la la laa la
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo lo
 * niknaks sees images of that dude in the orange and yellow checked outfit with the huge pointy hat
<Kilos> hehe
 * andrewlsd lurks again
<Kilos> maas seen smile
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  seen smile
<Maaz> Kilos: smile was last seen 5 days, 17 hours, 47 minutes and 46 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-02-21 06:02:36 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-02-21 11:21:16 PST
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn  
<Kilos> hi mopkop  
<mopkop> Good Morning! Just popping in to say hello!
<Kilos> hello to you too have a good day
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<Padroni> hi mopkop
<inetpro> Kilos: why you kill me?
<inetpro> good mornings
 * Padroni witnessed this unprovoked attack on inetpro
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro fortunately has many lives 
<mopkop> Hello Padroni!
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> and inetpro
 * Jacques_Stry imagines inetpro having cat ears - 9 lives?
<inetpro> hi mopkop
<Kilos> unprovoked??
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> maybe just shooting him off trello can help me a bit
<inetpro> Kilos: please fix https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150224
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> why did you even modify that?
<Kilos> oh my
 * Kilos calls Mr. fixit
<inetpro> Kilos: you see, /me can still shoot back :-)
<Kilos> ya so i see :D
<inetpro> you want me to fixit?
<Kilos> yes please
<Kilos> pretty please
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> make a new template for us
<inetpro> refretch!
<Kilos> i give up so long on the wiki thing
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> refresh man
<inetpro> it's fixed
<Kilos> yay well done
<Kilos> ty
 * inetpro reverted to revision 3 with the click of a button
<Kilos> dont talk so much just make a new improved template
<inetpro> the power of revision control
<Kilos> i will only do basic edits from now on and then not often
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> inetpro  no what
<inetpro> 02/27 10:36:20 <Kilos> i will only do basic edits from now on and then not often...
<Kilos> that statement is correct
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ai!
 * Kilos looks for sjambok
 * inetpro switches back to invisible
<Kilos> swine
<Padroni> Well that escelated quickly...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> these peeps that know how to do stuffs so easily and well then try pawn the task off on the greeter bot
<Kilos> poor greeter bot
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members#preview
<Kilos> note greeter bot
<nlsthzn> morning all
<mopkop> Good Morning!
<nlsthzn> like your handle mopkop :)
<mopkop> Yea, I really need a haircut :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just buy a wahl hair clipper and do it yourself
<mopkop> One question. By signing this code of conduct, I do not yet bind myself to any projects, do I?
<Kilos> nope
<mopkop> :)
<nlsthzn> you just say you will abide by the ubuntu code of conduct
<Kilos> everything here is done out of the goodness in your heart
<Kilos> inetpro  heres one thats close, only minor fixing needed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150324#preview
<mopkop> I can't seem to figure out how to generate a PGP key. I'm in Passwords and Keys, I clicked the plus sign and filled in the form, and then - nothing
<mopkop> Please help?
<Kilos> sjoe thats a heavy job
<Kilos> maybe mazal  did a how to
<mopkop> There is a How To on Launchpad, but I follow the instructions, but still nothing... https://launchpad.net/+help-registry/openpgp-keys.html#publish
<mopkop> Maybe I'm using the wrong program.
<Kilos> you do it from terminal i think
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Kilos> almost everyone struggles with that
<mopkop> Thank you! Now I don't feel so bad!
<Kilos> in your google searches add with ubuntu
<Kilos> then with luck you get ubuntu how tos
<Jacques_Stry> I did it in the passwords program but after clicking the plus sine and filling in the form you have to wait a while before the new key is desplayed
<Jacques_Stry> displayed*
<andrewlsd> ... my biggest issue with signing the TOS, is that I don't used GPG often enough, and have lost my keys.
<Kilos> and it only works from one pc
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows davy?
<Kilos> davey too
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> ahoy
<mopkop> Will it matter if I register a different full name on my PGP key as my Ubuntu-one account?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> you a multi personality oke
<Kilos> why would you want to do that mopkop  ?
<mopkop> Nevermind, I made a new one. In the one I did not include my second name.
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> It's Signed! Finally!
<Kilos> well done
<mopkop> Now I feel like I've been though a trail of patients an intelligence in some RPG
<mopkop> :)
<Kilos> hard work that
<andrewlsd> <suggestion> trial of patience and intelligence </suggestion>
<Kilos> hahaha it tried everyone else patience when helping me do it
<Kilos> wb Padroni  
<mopkop> Sorry :(
<Padroni>  it really works on my tits when my ISP changes my IP mid-stroke while in a SSH session
<Padroni> now I have to go add my new IP to the hosts.allow file for EVERY server in the datacenter 
<Padroni> .\/.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> life on the internet
<Padroni> yeah
<Padroni> got a nice surprise on my paycheck this month
<Padroni> unannounced raise
<Padroni> the boss seems to like me for a change
<Kilos> nice
<Padroni> indeed
<Padroni> the wife was so excited she immediately demanded 1/2 of it as pocket money
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> lol.
<mopkop> Is there any way, other than coding, to contribute to the Ubuntu project?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> somewhere here should be the info https://ubuntu-za.org
<mopkop> i'm Sorry, but all coding I know is c# and Web-languages. I'll have a lot of learning to do...
<Kilos> dont be sorry just keep learning
<Kilos> i cant code at all
<Kilos> if anyone can provide some help with drupal please ping Neo31 when he pops in again or leave him a message with maaz
<Padroni> what help?
<Padroni> Stress test to see where it breaks?
<Padroni> coz that's all I can help with
<Kilos> i dunno he just asked if i know anyone that can do drupal
<Padroni> I'd rather use Wordpress
<Padroni> but that is a matter of personal preference
<Padroni> as always
<Kilos> maybe he has some drupal stuff to fix
<Padroni> tell hiim to contact me so I can see where I can help
<Kilos> didnt you see him ask on #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Padroni> nope
<Padroni> met wat?
<Kilos> als
<Kilos> i told the bot there to tell him to ping you when he gets back
<Padroni> oh
<Kilos> wb mopkop  
<mopkop> Soor, internet dopped :(
<mopkop> dropped
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mopkop  you see what to do there?
<Kilos> you are already here so join the mailing list too
<mopkop> Yes, that's the next step. Just joined Trello :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> whats your trello username?
<mopkop> prysdieheer@gmail.com
<Kilos> https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> hmm... 
<Kilos> mailto:prysdieheer@gmail.com? We don’t know that person. Add a name and click “Send” and we’ll add a virtual member and send them an invite email. They'll automatically receive access to the board once they sign up and confirm their email address.
<mopkop> Try ashtonvanniekerk
<mopkop> @ashtonvanniekerk 
<magellanic> Padroni: https://mosh.mit.edu/ (if you're keen to try it)
<andrewlsd> magellanic, Padroni: mosh #ftw. 
<Kilos> ill let the pro do that mopkop  
<andrewlsd> I usually alias it to 'mosh -a'
<andrewlsd> so that it always does local echo.
<magellanic> I haven't actually used it, looked interesting though
<Padroni> Thanx magellanic
<Padroni> I will have to do a lot of testing on that before switching though
<Padroni> We do not trust that which we do not control.
<Padroni> I can't run the risk of having my whole datacenter exposed due to vulnerabilities in a 3rd party SSH tool
<Jacques_Stry> So i finished my wallpaper render - Not happy at all, starting over >.< http://s29.postimg.org/e20312rzb/Ubuntu_za.jpg
<Padroni> Jacques_Stry:  that looks nice
<Padroni> Can I get that logo from you, incase I wanna make my own wallpaper?
<Jacques_Stry> just not working for me...
<Padroni> if you have it as a transparent PNG, that would be awesome...
<Jacques_Stry> I'll make you one - it's a 3d render
<Padroni> you lost me at "I'll make you one"
<Padroni> thanx mate
<Jacques_Stry> np
<Jacques_Stry> do you want it with the shadows or flat?
<Padroni> both?
<Jacques_Stry> k
<Padroni> Also, if I could have long, flowing hair, that would be great.
<Padroni> Makes me look more important.
<Jacques_Stry> LOL
<Padroni> and make my eyes a darker blue
<Padroni> hehe
<magellanic> Padroni: but you already have that with openssl ;) :p
<Padroni> we run a tight VPN at work
<Padroni> So we are good
<Padroni>  I love being able to speak to ubuntu users from other parts of africa
<Padroni>  It's good to know the whole damn CONTINENT is trying to figure out how to exit VIM, not just me...
<magellanic> +1
<magellanic> I've been a long time vi user
 * Padroni made a funnny
<magellanic> only because I can't figure out how to exit from it :p
<Padroni> haha
<Padroni> never gets old, that onoe
<Padroni> *one
<Padroni> so Jacques_Stry
<magellanic> hehe
<Padroni> what happened to you?
<Jacques_Stry> Me?
<Padroni> No son, the other Jacques_Stry ....
<Padroni> ;)
<Jacques_Stry> Setting up a IPFire server
<Jacques_Stry> and checking out free avast for business
<Jacques_Stry> I manage allot of win computers so unfortunately antivirus is still a reality for me
<Padroni> You should write a how-to for that
<Jacques_Stry> IPFire?
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> in fact - you can put the how-to on my blog
<Jacques_Stry> IPFire is awesome - actually I should
<Jacques_Stry> Been using it for 2 years now and has made my life so much easier
<Padroni> we must speak about this
<Padroni> maybe I will just start a new blog for these type of how-to's?
<Jacques_Stry> But the documentation is very incomplete some times - so your left guessing
<Padroni> I should have a IT related domain lying around somewhere
<Padroni> ?
<Jacques_Stry> I'll start writing the first setup how-to and let you know
<Padroni> check yer pm
<Jacques_Clone> Went mobile
<Jacques_Clone> Finished at work ;)
 * andrewlsd thinks IPliquid
<Jacques_Clone> Ipliquid?
<ThatGraemeGuy> we all do
<andrewlsd> :-P
<andrewlsd> anyone looked at google "inbox" app?
<andrewlsd> ... looks like their intended next version of gmail
<magellanic> I used it for a week
<magellanic> during the very early days
<magellanic> didn't like it, but it has some very useful stuff
<magellanic> I will probably try it again ;)
 * mazal peeks in
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh look
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's beer o'clock
<ThatGraemeGuy> b'byeee all
<mazal> Bye ThatGraemeGuy
<andrewlsd> byeee
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos- you can get an ubuntu member cloak now for IRC (you too superfly)
<Kilos-> we have them i think nlsthzn  
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> now just waiting to see about the membership certificate
<nlsthzn> I applied but suspect it for lost in the mail >.<
<Kilos> oh do you have to apply?
<Kilos> better to get it online then you can print it methinks
<nlsthzn> well the one through the post is actually signed by Mark AFAIK :)
<nlsthzn> a real signature
<Kilos> yes but he can sign them then they can scan and send
<Kilos> trusting post aint wise
<nlsthzn> then they can just ad a printout of his signature... not the same *wow* effect :p 
<nlsthzn> or you could just make your own then I guess
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where is the wow effect if its lost in the post
<nlsthzn> the mystery, suspense... besides the cert isn't worth the paper it is printed on :p
<Kilos> haha was actually quite funny the first time i went to the loco council, first thing they said was "suppose you are here for your cloak"
<Kilos> i said nono im here to discuss something else
<Kilos> thats when i wantes #ubuntu-africa to be official
<Kilos> wanted
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> didnt even know what the cloak was then
<Kilos> what a twit
<nlsthzn> :p
<Padroni> I think I have reached 'counterproductive 'o clock'
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i been there for years
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> got one more hacked site to investigate
<Padroni> or at least see why it was hacked
<Kilos> did you guys ever get magespawn sorted with the hacking of his sites
<Padroni> he never came back to me
<Padroni> but we did speak about it at lenght at that point
<Kilos> maybe he has it done then
<Padroni> he was gonna run it past the higher up's at work
<Padroni> could be
<Kilos> shame he struggled for months
<Kilos> hmm... the clone arrived
<Kilos> im sure hes lame too
<Kilos> oh he left
<Kilos> hahaha zergli caught out hey
<Kilos> zerlgi too
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  dake
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> sehr gut, sehr gut
 * charl trinkt den kaffee
<nlsthzn> eish, little man has now been sleeping off all his rust and will be waking up in time for the rugby >.< :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> teach him to watch
<nlsthzn> brilliant try for cheetahs :)
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> brilliant again
<Kilos> uh oh hiding coming
<nlsthzn> ugh and this is why I don't even want to bother watching rugby anymroe
<nlsthzn> *anymore
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I think that was a try
<Kilos> no forward pass
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> sill hope
<Kilos> still too
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> oh wow
<nlsthzn> what a try
<nlsthzn> how can the opposition number 9 push the number 9 feeding the scrum away from getting the ball the whole time and the ref doesn't do anything?!
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> there are so many new rules i get lost
<Kilos> he lets them play the ball on the ground too
<nlsthzn> bludy refff
<nlsthzn> blerry refff
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> that too ya
<inetpro> wb nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> thx
<inetpro> what's happening with the cheetahs?
<nlsthzn> quickly logged into awesome windows manager... logged out quicker
<Kilos> 24/22
<nlsthzn> cheetahs slightly behind...
<nlsthzn> can still make it
<nlsthzn> but they scored a few very awesome tries
<Kilos> 4 mins of heavy defence ahead of cheetahs
<Kilos> 3 mins now
<nlsthzn> 1 min to go
<nlsthzn> no mistakes :!!11
<Kilos> cheetahs ahead now 25/24
<inetpro> go cheetahs!
<Kilos> yay cheetahs win
<nlsthzn> gg
<inetpro> \o/
<Kilos> on the 4th ill be offline all day. no power
<nlsthzn> :(
 * nlsthzn will be back too soon I suspect :p
<Kilos> 08.00 till 18.00
<Kilos> eish man of the match gets a samsung galaxy s5
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> wat nou?
<Kilos> ek bietjie seer oompie
<Kilos> maar as jy wil chat sal ek bly
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> nee is reg... 
 * inetpro moeg
<Kilos> ok dankie. lekker slapp
<Kilos> slaap ook
<Kilos> gaan slaap jy ook man
<kulelu88> almal slaap nou??
<superfly> not on your life
<kulelu88> superfly: what are decent ecommerce options for python for a single-man startup?
<superfly> kulelu88: I am afraid I don't know of any. Have you looked at the official Python wiki?
<kulelu88> no I haven't yet. 
<kulelu88> it's hard to understand the different options
<superfly> in general I've found open source e-commerce options lacking
<kulelu88> in python or in general?
<superfly> a few years ago I looked at Ubercart in Drupal, and that was OK
<superfly> in general
<kulelu88> My needs are more leaning towards less code-writing but easier customization when I need it
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-28
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Kilos> Padroni  you early today
<Kilos> http://techrights.org/2015/02/14/patent-blackmail-tactic/
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: goeie more
<Maaz> inetpro: Sorry...
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos and everyone else
<Kilos> hi there inetpro  
<Kilos> Maaz  goeie more
<Maaz> En goeie more vir jou ook Kilos Geniet jou dag.
<Kilos> Maaz  botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Kilos> inetpro  latest full circle mag has some interesting reading
<Kilos> you mos like rewading
<Kilos> reading too
<inetpro> link?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-94/
<Kilos> especially page 30 and on
<Kilos> for once i have spare data so i downloaded it
<Kilos> 11MB about
<Kilos> many interesating articles
<Kilos> interesting
<inetpro> yep, looks very interesting
<inetpro> wish I could have that as a glossy magazine on my coffee table
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> too much to read in one go
<Kilos> much too much
<mopkop> Good morning all!
<Kilos> am i right in saying 12.04 is supported longer than 14.04
<Kilos> hi mopkop  
 * Kilos busy upgrading 12.04 on my pc-repair stick
<Kilos> mopkop  get this http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-94/
<mopkop> Seems nice, Thank you, I'll look at it :)
<Kilos> yw lots of interesting articles in there
<Kilos> you know how to download it hey?
<mopkop> Yoou mean other than the pdf?
<Kilos> lol i dunno i right click it and choose save  as
<mopkop> Yea, I just clicked on it and firefox opened the pdf viewer - it has a download button :0
<inetpro> wb mopkop
<mopkop> Hello inetpro!
<Kilos> ah you firefox peeps
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you mean with, "am i right in saying 12.04 is supported longer than 14.04"?
<Kilos> well im sure i saw somewhere 12.04 is supported til 2017 and 14.04 not so long
<mopkop> 14.04 is Until 2019, as far as I know.
<inetpro> Kilos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Kilos> oh yay ty for that
<Kilos> i love 14.04 kde style
<mopkop> Has anyone tried any mooc's recently?
<mopkop> https://www.mooc-list.com/
<GuessWho> more inetpro mopkop Kilos 
<mopkop> Goeie more!
<Kilos> more GuessWho  
 * Kilos watches inetpro
<mopkop> how do you make emotes?
<mopkop> The *** Thing
<Kilos>  type /me and message
<inetpro> GuessWho trying to be clever?
<inetpro> Kilos: greet him
<Kilos> i did
<Kilos> hi GuessWho  
<inetpro> ai!
<GuessWho> ek het mos gegroet Kilos 
<inetpro> mopkop: please excuse them bots
 * mopkop is grateful for the advice 
<mopkop> Lol, I'm enjoying this :)
<Kilos> inetpro  what bots?
<inetpro> Kilos is our greeter bot and GuessWho is the kilos greeter bot
<Kilos> haha slim kind
<GuessWho> this is running from my pc-repair stick. so if you see it then you know im fixing something
<inetpro> mopkop: clearly we haven't done the mooc stuff here, at least not me
<Kilos> everyone else is shopping atm
<mopkop> Yes neither have I, I was hoping to get some opinions on it.
<Kilos> mopkop  hear from the fly what you should study first, he knows most things
<Kilos> and when you break something ask Mr. fixit
<mopkop> The best way to learn is to break things :)
<mopkop> I'll keep that in mind, thank you.
 * inetpro likes that attitude
<inetpro> break it quickly
<Kilos> i know i have broken everything except kubuntu 14.04
<GuessWho> ok guys cheers for now
<inetpro> bye GuessWho
<inetpro> Kilos: is mopkop listed on our members page yet?
<Kilos> i dont think so
<mopkop> Must I be an official member?
<Kilos> lemme try find it
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> just member of ubuntu-za
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<inetpro> Kilos: your date is incorrect
<inetpro> Ubuntu member since
<inetpro> that is the date when you became official member
<inetpro> supposedly
<Kilos> i couldnt find the correct dates
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i go fix
<Kilos> but dont know when that was either
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> it's on the LP page
<inetpro> Latest memberships:  Ubuntu Members - Joined on 2015-02-06 
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro actually had it listed correctly and he changed it
<Kilos> what now?
<inetpro> mopkop: this is an informal list of members just for our own purposes
<inetpro> helps us to remember who's who in the zoo
<mopkop> I see...
<Kilos> mopkop  tell us a bit about yourself
<inetpro> we have many more members than that, Kilos just has not found the time to tag and count all his sheep yet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i cant keep up with all the to do stuff
<Kilos> need to get the africa site finished so i can just do irc again
<Kilos> outside world interferes too much
<inetpro> Kilos: if you check out my branch you'll see the wui working again
<inetpro> see: https://code.launchpad.net/~inetpro/ubuntu-africa/fixbase/+merge/250556
 * inetpro has proposed a merge
<Kilos> yay ty so much
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> can you remind fly please
<inetpro> we're still waiting for superfly to calm down again and check it out
<mopkop> Ok, My name is Ashton van Niekerk, I'm a 4th year theology student at Unisa - Next year I'm going to UP for my post-graduate studies. I'm a very curious person, for those who know the MBTI, im INFP/INTP. At my church I am kind of the IT guy, managing the website and so on. I only recently installed Ubuntu (only two days ago) so I'm quit new at this. I have a lot of experience in Volunteer projects, so I like working with other v
<Kilos> ty mopkop  keep it up 
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Kilos> oh the other one too
<mopkop> Good morning Padroni!
<Kilos> inetpro  did you work from twit?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<inetpro> but not the last one
<Kilos> but basically you can see the site with most of the stuffs relevant to africa hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: branch it and see for yourself
<Kilos> nono im touching nothing there atm
<Kilos> ill break stuffs again
<inetpro> just don't commit anything before superfly has had a look
<inetpro> Kilos: commit is like uploading
<inetpro> merge is down locally
<inetpro> done
<Kilos> so i can do bzr merge safely here?
<inetpro> after updating your trunk with 'bzr up' you can safely do the merge locally to test
<inetpro> To merge this branch: 	bzr merge lp:~inetpro/ubuntu-africa/fixbase
<inetpro> that is from within an updated trunk
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dont you think mopkop  is a good candidate for kde?
<mopkop> KDE?
<inetpro> try it, and if you break it, so be it
<mopkop> Thr UI?
<mopkop> The
<Kilos> kubuntu 14.04
<mopkop> Yes, I've heard about it. 
<mopkop> What do you mean, canidate?
<Kilos> its very different from the unity interface but works better once used to it imo
<Kilos> customer
<inetpro> Kilos: that is your opinion!
<Kilos> candidate 
<Kilos> yes i said so
<inetpro> oh and also my opinion... but that's irellevant
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro 's opinion doens't count for anything 
<Kilos> and thats only in his own opinion
<mopkop> Personally, I like Unity. I haven't tried KDE though.
<Kilos> you havent got the name Mr. fixit for nothing
<mopkop> Is it like Windows?
<inetpro> mopkop: create yourself a page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mopkop
<Kilos> some say so but i dont see the similarity
<mopkop> Have anyone here done the MBTI test before? I'm curious.
<Kilos> inetpro  i hope you have a backup of the stuffs
<inetpro> mopkop: not me
<Kilos> nor me
<inetpro> what is MBTI anyway?
<mopkop> I't a personality test. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers%E2%80%93Briggs_Type_Indicator
<inetpro> Kilos: it is version controlled!
<inetpro> oh goodness
<Kilos> i cant do that mopkop  i lost mine
<mopkop> lol
<inetpro> mopkop: I've done too many of those in my life to even remember 
<Kilos> you can see me on my blog
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<mopkop> The MBTI is a very useful tool for predicting how people will react to certain situations and what decisions they will make. 
<inetpro> haha Kilos, you brought that back from the archives?
<mopkop> Good morning magellanic!
<magellanic> hi all
<magellanic> :)
<Kilos> im slowly trying to get it back
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<inetpro> Kilos: I remember that one
<inetpro> sad that we don't have floss.pro any more
<magellanic> anyone coming to scaleconf?
<Kilos> yeah
<mopkop> Where's that?
<magellanic> cape town
<inetpro> mopkop: you mean where was that?
<inetpro> it's dead
<mopkop> But... http://scaleconf.org/purchase/
<magellanic> :(
<inetpro> magellanic: if you pay my flight ticket
<magellanic> can't afford to :/
<magellanic> soz
<inetpro> :-(
<Kilos> man inetpro  i cant merge bzr merge lp:~inetpro/ubuntu-africa/fixbase
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> it says there are uncommited changes
<magellanic> I'll be in the same boat for pyconza, it is in jhb this year
<inetpro> Kilos: did you do bzr up?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> ahh... you meade changes locally?
<inetpro> made*
<Kilos> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: it's bacause you maded changes locally on your trunk
<Kilos> Tree is up to date at revision 4 of branch
<Kilos> i havent even looked at it since you said leave it for fly
<inetpro> ai... fingers trouble
<inetpro> Kilos: you made changes before I said leave it
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> you should never work on trunk!!!
<Kilos> i didnt only on twit
<Kilos> thats where i am now
<inetpro> bzr status
<inetpro> nee man!!!
<inetpro> go to trunk
<inetpro> then bzr up
<inetpro> Maaz: assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/5cuvj
<inetpro> Kilos: stop making assumptions
<Kilos> ai! again
<inetpro> Kilos: cd ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa/trunk
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> you just said never work on trunk
<Kilos> so im in twit
<inetpro> Kilos: unless you do a merge
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lemme try that
<inetpro> when I say, don't work on trunk I really mean you should not modify the code on trunk
<Kilos> its doing something
<inetpro> first branch it off to another folder, then modify, hack, hack, hack... commit your branch, ask someone to review, then propose a merge
<Kilos> nono i cant hack hack man i copy/paste
<Kilos> 20 conflicts encountered.
<inetpro> Kilos: did you do bzr up?
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/jakts
<Kilos> this bin is lekker
<inetpro> Kilos: remove your cache folder
<inetpro> and output
<inetpro> nikola will recreate it
<inetpro> now do a last bzr up just to make sure
<Kilos> i need to find the cache first
<inetpro> Kilos: rm -rf ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa/trunk/{cache,output}
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> i did bzr up
<Kilos> then bzr merge lp:~inetpro/ubuntu-africa/fixbase
<Kilos> result - bzr: ERROR: Working tree "/home/miles/Projects/ubuntu-africa/trunk/" has uncommitted changes (See bzr status).
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro trying it locally first
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry oom
 * inetpro should have done a bit of research first
<inetpro> still busy with it but I know what the problem is
<inetpro> conflicting because I removed the cache and output folders and then added the .bzrignore at the same time
 * inetpro need to find a way to force the merge 
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> thought it would be simple, and maybe it is
<Kilos> ive gotta move sheeps anyway and help sis offload shopping
<Kilos> good luck
<inetpro> but that is why I wanted the fly to look at it first
<inetpro> am sure we'll find a solution
<inetpro> not problemo
 * inetpro also have other things to deal with
<Kilos> life and days just too short to get to everything
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> yay it wasnt something i broke
<Kilos> mopkop  learn python man
<mopkop> I'll try :)
<Kilos> hehe
<mopkop> Now I have a community to help me :)
<Kilos> once youve done that and upgraded our bot db to python 3 then you can learn bzr
<Kilos> then you can build your church site static
<Kilos> much faster and more secure
<mopkop> Sorry Internet dropped.
<mopkop> Is bzr like git?
<tumbleweed> yes
<Kilos> morning tumbleweed  hows things by you?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: good. Visiting Cape Town for a week
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> sorry for all the notifications from the wiki
<tumbleweed> that sounds like a good thing :)
<Kilos> haha mostly me making mistakes
<tumbleweed> congrats on your membership
<Kilos> have to do edit a bit then see what it looks like first before carrying on
<tumbleweed> there is a Preview button :P
<Kilos> ty and ty for the estimonial too
<tumbleweed> ...only *just* in time...
<Kilos> ill look for that next time ty
<Kilos> just in time is way better than late or never
<Kilos> next we gotta push the pro
<magellanic> there's some flu making its rounds in cape town, doze up on vitamins and stuff
<mopkop> What should I include on my wiki page?
<Kilos> you will use it later when you apply for membership so put what you can in atm
<Kilos> mopkop  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly
<Kilos> oh tumbleweed  will you update your dates here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members please
<mopkop> Ok, Thank You So about me and contact info. And maybe my philosophy. I'll leave the Contribution and Testimonials until I actualy do something.
<Kilos> cool
<mopkop> Is there anything I can help with other than coding?
<Kilos> when im sleeping you can be the greeter bot 
<Kilos> hehe
<mopkop> lol
<Kilos> basically get to know the guys here and try remember what they can do
<Kilos> then when a noob needs help you can either help or ponit them to the right person that knows
<Kilos> point
<mopkop> IRC support, I can do :)
<Kilos> yay
<mopkop> BRB, have to log into windows for a sec.
<Kilos> ouch
<mopkop> Yea, unfortunately libre office is not that good with MS Office layout. So if someone sends me a document I need to use windows. I'll install Pidgin on Windows too :)
<Kilos> wb mopkop  
<mopkop> Hello, from Windows :)
<Kilos> sympathies
<mopkop> Still waiting for thunderbird to open....
<magellanic> mopkop: tried google docs for ms office files?
<mopkop> Not yet.
<mopkop> Can it convert pdf files?
<mopkop> Or Publisher to pdf?
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<mopkop> Hello Charl!
<charl> hi mopkop 
<Kilos> charl  how do you view ms office documents
<charl> use libreoffice or ask for pdf
<Kilos> <mopkop> Yea, unfortunately libre office is not that good with MS Office layout. 
<magellanic> mopkop: yeah, you can choose to open a pdf in drive as a google doc, it turns it into an editable doc for you. You can then export to pdf as well
<Kilos> help mopkop  please
<mopkop> Can it combine files into pdf?
<magellanic> maaz google combine google docs convert to pdf
<Maaz> magellanic: "10 Tips To Do More With Your PDF Files On Google Drive" http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/10-tips-pdf-files-google-drive/ :: "The Best PDF Tools and Apps - Adobe PDF Guide - Digital Inspiration" http://www.labnol.org/software/adobe-pdf-guide-tutorial/6296/ :: "How to Merge PDF Files On A Chromebook - OMG! Chrome!" http://www.omgchrome.com/merge-pdfs-google-
<Maaz> chrome-chromebook/ :: "Best PDF Software - Power PDF Standard | Nuance | Nuance" http://w…
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<magellanic> maaz coffee for me?
<Maaz> magellanic: Excuse me?
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> mopkop: it's true libreoffice is not very good with ms office files
<charl> mopkop: best way is simply to always ask for a pdf version
<magellanic> what version of libre office though? there was a new release with improved support I believe
<charl> every version gets better
<charl> and then ms releases a new version of office and breaks things again
<mopkop> You see the problem is I get two documents. One in MS Word and one in MS Publisher. Then I have to combine into one document. I can ask for 2 pdf's but then it becomes difficult to copy-paste the info onto the website.
<charl> yeah pdf is horrible with copy and paste
<charl> how do you mean you need to combine them into one document ?
<charl> manually combine the two and make a web page out of it ?
<mopkop> No, uhm, here is a link to last week's newsletter. http://ngkwonderboom.co.za/www/index.php/argiewe/gebedsbriewe/829-gebedsbrief-22-februarie-2015
<mopkop> And then I also have the pdf http://ngkwonderboom.co.za/docs/gebedsbriewe/Gebedsbrief-2015-02-22.pdf
<mopkop> The pdf is necessarry because some people like to print it, and also because it contains some information I do not put on the web, like the advertisements and new members.
<magellanic> what does publisher do for you then?
<mopkop> The dominee makes the last two pages of the newsletter in Publisher. 
<mopkop> I Combine this with the first two pages (Word) into one downloadable pdf.
<magellanic> oh okay
<charl> sorry i don't have any real office experience to talk of so hard for me to give advice
<charl> but the suggestion of using google docs as an alternative to libreoffice sounds good
<mopkop> I'll look into it, Thank you!
<tumbleweed> Kilos: done
<mopkop> Then again, Microsoft has a free online suite
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed  
<Kilos> hi clr  
<mopkop> Hello CLR!
<clr> hey
<clr> hey hey
<clr> how are you mopkop?, Kilos? 
<Kilos> lekker ty and you?
<clr> ya, just using the last of my bandwidth for the month hehe. I'm downloading  Citizenfour
<Kilos> haha 
<clr> oh and making a playlist on deezer
<clr> what has been happening around here?
<mopkop> Much to be thankful for, thank you! We're discussing MS Office alternatives.
<clr> At the meeting the other day inetpro asked for someone to make a howto to register on launchpad and sign the code of conduct
<clr> has anyone made one yet?
<clr> haa, ya, google docs anyone?
<clr> kingsoft office?
<clr> libre office?
<clr> open office :/
<charl> mopkop: true, office365, that is also a good thing to look at
<mopkop> Not to my knowledge? If no-one has done it, I won't mind. I did the code of conduct thing just yesterday.
<clr> charl, meet charl (clr)
<Kilos> haha
<clr> ok mopkop, have you just volunteered?
<Kilos> lol
<clr> Kilos will tell you where it should go
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<clr> no doubt Kilos will make a trello card for that
<Kilos> not me man the pro makes them
<clr> haa so it was his idea and he slipped up, cause I did not see a card for that
<mopkop> Yes I'm volentering. I'll make a text-based one and one with pictures DV :)
<Kilos> sjoe
<clr> well done
<clr> I'm still conflicted with this idea of having a gpg key and nobody has signed the damn thing
<clr> well done mopkop, you have yourself a job hehe
<superfly> mopkop: you can't maybe get the dominee to use Scribus instead of Publisher?
<mopkop> Superfly: I doubt it. He doesn't like to switch programs. He simply refuses to even use Windows 8. Maybe I can ask him to send me both the Office documents AND the pdf's. He know how to convert it.
<Kilos> stubborn dominee
<mopkop> Hello Xethron!
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<mopkop> Hey guys, I'm going to buy food now, be back (with Ubuntu) in a while.
<Kilos> ok lol
<magellanic> heya superfly 
<superfly> sup magellanic
<clr> hello Xethron
<clr> Bernhard?
<Xethron> yo clr. Jup
<magellanic> not much, finishing off some sys admin stuff, self?
<Xethron> Yo Kilos
<Xethron> and superfly
<Xethron> And everyone else :)
<superfly> supposedly decrypting voucher files, but our support lady is not replying...
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hey Xethron
<Xethron> clr: and you are?
 * superfly is ready for an afternoon nap though
<magellanic> heya Xethron 
<magellanic> ah, you on support this weekend then?
<superfly> yeah
<superfly> really need to get her a laptop
<magellanic> here she was thinking weekends are going to be weekends :P
<Kilos> lol
<charl> talking about google apps
<charl> http://www.geek.com/news/google-just-spent-25-million-to-own-the-entire-app-domain-1616709/
<superfly> magellanic: no, she has a small android phone, and she deals with any incoming calls
<magellanic> I also need a nap though - flu thing is killing me
<magellanic> oh shame, nice of her :)
<superfly> but she's also supposed to buy and decrypt vouchers, and she can't really do the decrypting without a PC
<magellanic> yeah can imagine
<superfly> well, technically if she was on top of things, she wouldn't need to buy on the weekends... but it's a learning process
<magellanic> ah okay
<magellanic> we all learn best the hard way :p
<superfly> this is not the first time it's happened, but I'm not the right person to tell her to be more forward-looking.
<magellanic> :/
<magellanic> charl: interesting, image they want it for app engine as well, appspot.com should be getting full I hope 
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> hes scared of me already
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos :)
<nlsthzn> could you ping me... setting up konversation
<Kilos> nlsthzn  ping
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> hmmm
<Kilos> back on kde 
<nlsthzn> ok thanks, need to sort the sound :p
<Kilos> i saw a new thing today
<Kilos> you know this one? Chromixium
<Kilos> http://chromixium.org/about/
<nlsthzn> ping again pls?!
<Kilos> nlsthzn  ping
<Kilos> nlsthzn  ping
<nlsthzn> perfect thanks :)
<Kilos> what sound you got when nick mentioned?
<nlsthzn> I am not a fan of chrome os...
<nlsthzn> just a ping
<nlsthzn> low prioroty sound
<Kilos> pling
<Kilos> when your nick is mentioned it should be a high priority sound like bell.ogg
<nlsthzn> lol, it gets my attention ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> neelsie we need you to do some work for us please
<Kilos> the reports thing
<Kilos> otherwise i will never get rest
<nlsthzn> ok uncle Kilos...  I will make that a priority tomorrow, I will do it and also make a wiki page detailing what and how and when etc... will that restore your peace?
<Kilos> lol hopefully, i get told my sjambok is useless
<Kilos> ty very much in advance
<Kilos> the what and how page will be a great help too
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> hey charl
<nlsthzn> grrr the custom user colours not that great in konversation, so far everyone is coming up red :/
<Kilos> oh you can change all of that till it looks like a christmas tree
<nlsthzn> sure I have it checked :/
<nlsthzn> oh well, will stillplay
<Kilos> i think konversation is more conf friendly than all the others
<nlsthzn> so some rugby soon... I suspect the Bulls are going down again :/
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> well if it is KDE then it can be configured :p
<Kilos> maybe the sharks will let them win so they done get totally discouraged
<nlsthzn> that would be a handy excuse to use :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> kubuntu with the backports enabled is pretty awesome :D
 * nlsthzn needs to get a boerewors roll and a beer ...
<nlsthzn> go bulls!
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> go sharks
<Kilos> whats the backports thing?
<Squirm> Hello
<nlsthzn> with backports you get the latest versions of KDE... it is a way to update the system without bother peeps that are happy to use what they have 
<nlsthzn> o/ Squirm
<nlsthzn> so now I am on kde 4.14.2
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<nlsthzn> while still being on kubuntu 14.04
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> 4.14.2?
<Kilos> 14.04.2
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> ah me too
<nlsthzn> ... just add the backports ppa and BOOM
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> how much data?
<nlsthzn> KDE 4.14.2
<nlsthzn> oh it is a lot
<nlsthzn> but it seems they have stopped backporting as 4.14.4 is available afaik
<nlsthzn> it updates the whole KDE...
<Kilos> wow
<nlsthzn> basically most of a kubuntu install
<Kilos> to plasma 5?
<nlsthzn> but KDE 5 is now almost here
<nlsthzn> not plasma 5 yet
<nlsthzn> but close
<nlsthzn> plasma 5 will be coming 15.04
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> I think I will try and stay away until 16.04... LTS and also more mature
<Kilos> thats safer for me too
<Kilos> my 14.04 is unbreakable
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> nothing can't break in linux
<nlsthzn> where there is a terminal there is a way to fix stuff... and also break it horribly :p
<Kilos> this has been working for a year with only one drive zero killing it
<Kilos> grrr first blood
<Kilos> sjoe lets get physical
<Kilos> unfair forward pass
<nlsthzn> all is fair in love and war
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> stop sticking your tongue out at me
 * Kilos looks for sjambok
<Kilos> w0000t
<Kilos> revenge is sweet
<nlsthzn> clearly my stream is behind
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I should stop looking here cause I saw the comment and then 2 minutes later they score :/
<nlsthzn> pollard is playing well, tackled marcell that he lost the ball
<Kilos> he is a brilliant player
<nlsthzn> my stream is a slide show >.<
<Kilos> sjoe so intense this game
<Kilos> war is like a tennis game conpared to this
<Kilos> compared
<nlsthzn> glad the bulls look slightly better 
<Kilos> yip they are getting it together
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> good game thus ar
<nlsthzn> far
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> my poor sharks are battling
<Kilos> wb mopkop  
<mopkop> Thank you
<Maaz> mopkop: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell mopkop http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/pdftotext.1.html" 2 hours, 16 minutes and 28 seconds ago
<Kilos> oh ya maybe you can convert things from command line
<Kilos> i had to do that once i think
<mopkop> Wow, I see, It's pre-installed.
<Kilos> tell the dominee to do everything in text mode then you can convert after merging stuff
<mopkop> I once told him just to do everything in word, but he doesn't know how. And he is way too busy to learn.
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> "way too busy to learn" - hah!
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> mopkop: btw have you seen http://openlp.org ?
 * superfly does a shameless plug
<mopkop> superfly: Yes, indeed I have! I downloaded it, havn't tried it yet.
<superfly> mopkop: #openlp if you have any issues
<mopkop> Is there anyway to import new songs?
<mopkop> Other than presentation?
<mopkop> Ek meen, kan ek die liedboek daar insit?
<Kilos> mopkop  ask dominee to record what he wqants to say on tape or dictaphone then you type it
<Kilos> you dont get easier than that
<superfly> mopkop: we don't have a liedboek import, but there are a few other importers
<mopkop> Yea, I wondered about that, because the Church has to actually pay to use it. But since we pay anyway, I though it would be nice if we could import it.
<mopkop> Kilos: Yea, or he can just send me an email.
<Kilos> lol the mails will come from outlook
<Kilos> but that can work
<superfly> mopkop: what format do you get the songs in?
<superfly> mopkop: what are you currently using?
<mopkop> A program written in flash.
<superfly> ugh
<mopkop> We also have powerpoints for all the songs.
 * Kilos sulks
<superfly> Kilos: again?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: what a game
 * Kilos so sad
<Kilos> nlsthzn  very very tough game
<nlsthzn> so sharks get nothing
<nlsthzn> and bulls get 5
<nlsthzn> wow
<superfly> are you guys talking about that weird "sport" thing again?
<nlsthzn> it seemed very physical
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> superfly  i enjoy watching anyone do something well
<nlsthzn> pity for all the controversial tries
<nlsthzn> oh well the bulls needed it
<Kilos> something i can understand
 * superfly doesn't understand why any grown man would want to run around a field after an oddly shaped ball that can't even bounce properly
<superfly> doubly so when people want to hit run into you just because you have the weird ball
<superfly> :-P
<superfly> s/hit//
<superfly> -_- that doesn't look too savoury
<Kilos> lol i would enjoy watching you code if i understood it
<superfly> Kilos: you'd be bored
<Kilos> not if i understood
<Kilos> i enjoyed you teamviewing me
<superfly> even then... my boss understands, but he will walk away after a minute or two
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Rynomnomnomnomster: 
<mopkop> Hello Rynomster!
<nlsthzn> superfly:  to each his own... everyone has something they enjoy :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: I'm teasing more than anything else. I don't mind a little bit of cricket every now and then
<nlsthzn> superfly: I know :p
<superfly> and I'll watch a hockey game any day
<nlsthzn> I have spent way to much time watching others game on twitch.tv and such sites >.<
<Kilos> and you watched a rugger game and enjoyed it superfly  
<superfly> now *that* is something I don't understand
<Kilos> i remember
<superfly> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> think back
<Kilos> quite a few years
<Kilos> was a world champiuonship game i think
<superfly> ai, Kilos, how am I supposed to remember a few years ago when I can barely remember 5 minutes ago?
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> you getting like me
<Kilos> i go eat
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not bald yet :-P
<nlsthzn> superfly: there is a guy hand coding an entire game (everything from scratch...) and streaming it, about two hours each day and people watch that...
<nlsthzn> people will watch anything :)
<mopkop> This Code of conduct walkthrough thing. Will it be used for Ubuntu South Africa only, or available for everyone on the net?
<superfly> mopkop: the Ubuntu community
<mopkop> OK, so it's not a good Idea to use my real name and email address on the example?
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> mopkop: are you creating a gpg key?
<Kilos> writing a how to for it superfly  
<Kilos> he got his yesterday
<superfly> ah, OK
<superfly> yeah, don't use your real name
<superfly> just use "example@example.com"
<superfly> or "John Doe <john.doe@example.com>"
<Kilos> you can maybe put it on our site by the become a member section superfly  
<mopkop> Just confirming the OpenPGP program (gpg) is available on ubuntu by default? 
<mopkop> GNUPG?
<mopkop> You don't have to install anything?
<Kilos> you generate it
<mopkop> Yes, I mean the program to generate it.
<Kilos> yours worked , what did you install
<Kilos> do you have synaptic installed
<Kilos> in synapt5ic you can see things
<mopkop> I downloaded GNU Privacy Assistant, but removed it, and gpg still works. It even has a man-page, so I'm guessing it has nothing to do with the program I installed?
<Kilos> if there is a man page its installed
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude synaptic
<Kilos> now tell me you already have aptitude
<mopkop> It's downloading, so no, I guess...
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> What's it for?
<Kilos> aptitude is alovely tool i use instead of apt-get
<Kilos> fly and pro told me to use it
<mopkop> I see. So how can I use it to figure out if this gpg program is... nevermind I'll just google it.
<Kilos> open synaptic
<Kilos> at the top tight is a small window
<Kilos> type in there the program you want to see
<Kilos> it will show you everything related
<mopkop> I see. Thank you. Apparently gpg is a default linux command on all distros, so it will be included.
<Kilos> you can look at man aptitude
<Kilos> great install tool
<mopkop> Already did :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it also tells you if there are some errors and gives options to fix them
<mopkop> I see. And it does all the apt-get program does?
<Kilos> more in my opinion
<Kilos> some say it hasnt got supercow powers but i have superfly  so dont need supercow
<mopkop> lol
<Kilos> are you doing everything on one workspace?
<mopkop> Yes, why?
<Kilos> ubuntu gives the option to have more
<Kilos> i use 10
<mopkop> Yes, I know, but I don't like multi-tasking. I read somewhere it is actually less productive.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> in synaptic you can right click on a package and choose reinstall
<Kilos> if it says it must get some archives then it updates what you need
<mopkop> I see, so you can update individually. I usually just use apt-get upgrade, but then it updates all my programs.
<Kilos> run aptitude upgrade and see if there is stuff apt-get missed
<Kilos> synaptic does each one you choose to upgrade
<Kilos> i use apt-get update $$ sudo aptitude upgrade
<Kilos> &&
<mopkop> Does aptitude access a wider ranges of repositories by default?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> apt-get doesnt do kernel stuffs
<mopkop> I see, but is it prudent to update your kernel that way. Doesn't the update program on Ubuntu do that anyway? I set it to only download LTS versions.
<Kilos> ya update manager does it, but so does aptitude which is faster
<Kilos> i turn off automatic updates and do them when i can use night surfer data
<mopkop> I see, but I don't have a cap, so I'm fine :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<mopkop> Good evening Tonberry!
<Tonberry> hello
<Xethron> lol, mopkop
<mopkop> What is a good WYSIWYG html editor for Linux?
<Kilos> http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/questions/287/wysiwyg-html-editor-for-linux
<Kilos> http://bluegriffon.org/
<Kilos> wb clr  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night you bunch of silent ones. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<mopkop> Lekker slaap!
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> ai! You guys talk too much
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> 02/28 19:46:15 <Kilos> apt-get doesnt do kernel stuffs
<inetpro> really?
<inetpro> that's like one more wild statement amongst many others
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> good night
<mopkop> Anyone still awake?
<mopkop> I'm done with that Code-of-Conduct walk through thingy.
<mopkop> Well the plain-text version at least.
<mopkop> Who do I send it to for review?
<superfly> hey mopkop
<superfly> mopkop: were you intending putting it on the website?
<mopkop> I do not know. Someone asked for it to be done, and I did it. You can decide what should be done with it.
<mopkop> I put it on Trello for review.
<mopkop> Good night everyone!
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-01
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn>   good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  howsit
<Kilos> you early
<magespawn> hmm been up since about 5 this morning
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> my xperia woke me at 6.30 to say im out of bundle
<magespawn> just habit now, weekly alarm goes off at 5, so now the body just gets up
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you been missing lots
<magespawn> the last couple of days have been exceedingly stressful at work
<Kilos> morning inetpro  and all you other lurkers
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> ahh it is one of those things
<Kilos> well heres more work for you
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> you can do the wiki thing hey?
<magespawn> yes i can what needs to be done?
<Kilos> you must add you
<magespawn> ahh right, okay
<magespawn> your offspring gave me a call the other day
<Kilos> did he want wireless info?
<magespawn> yup and had some asterisk questions too
<Kilos> sjoe. i only realized later what it could be, forgot i told him you are our new wireless man
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> he is so busy too, even when he comes to visit most of his time is on the fone or fixixing soeme clients biometrics stuff from here on teamviewer
<Kilos> whew typos
<Kilos> sorry
<magespawn> the work never seems to stop, and people need there stuff to work when they want it to work
<magespawn> ah we all gave days like that
<Kilos> yes an now
<magespawn> s/gave/have
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> dont fix it when you can it must work now
<magespawn> and when it comes to those sort of systems, yesterday is a good tie to have it done by
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> we dont even have time too discuss anything when he is here
<Kilos> kinda annoying
<magespawn> that will change everything always does
<Kilos> he cant take time off because when you start something that spreads by word of mouth you gotta give a service that the clients talk about
<Kilos> hi mopkop  
<mopkop> Good morning!
<mopkop> So I learned Bazaar last night, can't wait to try it out.
<Kilos> you like?
<mopkop> Yes, very much. I just have a few questions though.
<Kilos> ive been learning it for 2 months or more and still know nothing
<Kilos> the pro and fly are the experts
<Kilos> say hi to magespawn  
<mopkop> For one. If a merge is approved, is it possible to revert to an older version later? I mean, If I make a change, at it get approved, but later breaks the whole project, can it be undone?
<magespawn> hi mopkop 
<mopkop> Hello Magespawn!
<Kilos> i think so, because i break things often and they fix it again
<magespawn> mopkop: as far as i know all the changes can be undone, but you would have to proceed with caution because removing soething might break even more features
<magespawn> my 'm' is giving me hasel today
<Kilos> lol like my t
<magespawn> s/soething/something
<magespawn> sticky key or something
<Kilos> ya
<mopkop> Lol, that's comforting to know. Second question, does someone actually ftp the changes onto the web-server or is the web-server somehow synced with the whole project?
<magespawn> Kilos: wiki edited
<Kilos> you use nikola to actaully build the site for you on your local browser
<Kilos> ty magespawn  
<magespawn> not sure, but i think the superfly has to send the changes to the webserver
<magespawn> /sthe/that
<magespawn> wow
<Kilos> ya thats on our site
<magespawn> s/the/that
<Kilos> mopkop  look on our site there is a tutorial for our site
<mopkop> Yes, I saw it. Still have to learn Nikola, Just played around with the source files for the site. It seems simple enough. 
<Kilos> somewhere the pro has put a quick way to get nikola going
<Kilos> easy one
<Kilos> the how to has been pasted somewhere
<mopkop> I figured out enough to create pages and edit the theme, not sure how the parsing works tho. Does the source files go in, and then Nikola pops out html files?
<Kilos> yip
<mopkop> And then Superfly uploads the files onto the web-server?
<Kilos> he decides if proposed things are good for merging into our site
<Kilos> so you make a branch and then propose it or something like that
<mopkop> Yes, I figured as much. Just curious on how automated the process is. And who's responsible for what.
<Kilos> in my understanding you make your own branch and run it locally on your browser to see what it looks like
<mopkop> O, I can do that?
<Kilos> then you take your branch to launchpad and propose it
<mopkop> Already installed Nikola.
<Kilos> you will see when you start nikols it will give a link for running locally
<magespawn> what version mopkop ?
<mopkop> Of NIkola? Aparently it's up to date, so the newest one?
<magespawn> that depends on the version of your os
<mopkop> 14.04
<mopkop> Nikola version 6.2.1
<magespawn> "nikola -v" without the quotes will tell you
<Kilos> in the pros paste the is commands that do its upgrading etc
<magespawn> superfly said that it has to be at least version 7
<mopkop> Ugh, I got the newest in the default repos.
<mopkop> Where do I get a newer one?
<Kilos> wiat man
<magespawn> version 7 comes with 14.10 default repos
<Kilos> im trying to see if i saved the info
<magespawn> i think you can get the .deb file from the nikola website, is you do not want to do a release upgrade
<magespawn> s/is/if
<Kilos> i saved this http://bin.snyman.info/4gyxs
<Kilos> see the new bin magespawn  
<mopkop> Are there any disadvantages to not having the LTS version?
<Kilos> there is more somewhwere
<Kilos> lts is supported for longer so you not upgrading all the time like with later releases
<Kilos> with a new release there are sometimes a couple of upgrades a day 
<magespawn> mopkop: means you have the latest version of everything that has been tested, security patches etc
<mopkop> hmm, Is the non-LTS less stable then?
<Kilos> small things they do all the time
<magespawn> yes, there is also a non-stable release, but i would not use that except for testing
<mopkop> Where do I get the .deb file?
<Kilos> for what?
<magespawn> let me check
<mopkop> Nikola 7
<Kilos> wait man
<Kilos> there is a command you run in nikola that updates it
<magespawn> http://getnikola.com/
<magespawn> Kilos: i think that would only check for the latest version in the repos for the os
<Kilos> wait im pasting it
<Kilos> you dont run nikola on its own
<Kilos> you run it in you branch of bzr
<mopkop> Yes, I figured as much.
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/bd5mk
<mopkop> What is pip?
<Kilos> python install thing
<mopkop> Okay, got it from the repos.
<mopkop> hope it's the right version.
<Kilos> there is a command that will update it
<Kilos> pip install --upgrade nikola
<mopkop> ugh no, it's not in the default repos :(
<Kilos> but that doesnt update the one from the repos you have installed
<Kilos> what do you see if you run the first command?
<mopkop> O wait, it's called Python-pi
<mopkop> Python-pip
<mopkop> pip install --upgrade nikola worked
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> go through the whole list i pasted
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> i missed some
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/npcn4
<Kilos> sorry
<mopkop> I really should learn to do things the propper way. Forgot the Prerequisites, now I have to start all over again.
<Kilos> it will remember what is done
<Kilos> i didnt paste the full thing first time, you okes are too fast
<Kilos> next time i dont need to hunt for it
<Kilos> Maaz  nikola
<Maaz> http://bin.snyman.info/npcn4
<mopkop> How do I open the site in my browser?
<mopkop> 127.0.0.1 Does not work.
<mopkop> Nevermind
<mopkop> 0.0.0.0:8000
<mopkop> Going to church now. 
<Kilos> pray for us
<Kilos> and sort the dominee
<mopkop> OK :) I'll put the service on the Church's website :)
<Kilos> whew so much so early
<magespawn> busy day already
<Kilos> ya no rest for the wicked
<magespawn> indeed just been having a discussion with the wife about our futures etc
<Kilos> everything of the best magespawn  
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<magespawn> lots of things to plan and sort out
<Kilos> major planning before moving
<Kilos> and major work moving
<magespawn> high school, primary school, two jobs, house, and a car
<magespawn> and the move
<Kilos> ai! good luck
<magespawn> simple really
<Kilos> in your dreams
<magespawn> i never said easy, just simple, do this do that then done
<Kilos> rofl
<mopkop> I'm back :)
<mopkop> I was trying out Nikola commands and I tried the deploy command, convinced it would give me an error, instead it said [2015-03-01T08:20:46Z] INFO: deploy: Successful deployment. Does this mean I have access to the site? I don't want to break something.
<Kilos> which site are you working with
<mopkop> A test-branch I made for the ubuntu-za.org site.
<Kilos> did you do nikola build
<Kilos> and nikola serve
<Kilos> then open it in your browser
<mopkop> Yes, and then serve, and it works well locally. But I thought I needed to submit with Bazaar and superfly must upload. 
<Kilos> wait for fly to come help, im bang 
<mopkop> Maybe I misunderstand the deploy command.
<magespawn> that is only if you want it on the net, this way you do it locally ans tweek anything before you propose the merge
<magespawn> s/ans/and
<magespawn> you cannot make any changes to the ain site unless you have the authority to commit and merge
<magespawn> s/ain/main
<Kilos> lol slow down magespawn  
<magespawn> only superfly and inetpro can do that
<mopkop> Yes I know. But I'm wondering about the web-server. I do not understand the process of uploading the site onto net. The source files is distributed on our computers, but the html files Nikola generates, who uploads it onto the server? Or does the server also have bazaar and is set to update itself automatically and build the source files. Also, disregarding Bazaar, kan Nikola directly deploy the site to the web-server, why does 
<magespawn> if i remember correctly you tke the htl files generated by nikola and move the to your webhost
<mopkop> So what does the deploy command do?
<magespawn> our nikola files are on launchpad bzr so that we can all work on them, i do not think i matters where they are kept
<magespawn> mopkop: not sure are there any switches or such for that command such deploy "http://www.ubuntu-za.org"
<mopkop> According to Nikola's site, the user must script his own deplyment procedure. So when I typed in the command, it must have run a script superfly(?) created.
<magespawn> or maybe just done nothing at all?
<mopkop> Yes it seems the deploy script is commented out, so it just did nothing. in the conf.py file all there is, is: 
<mopkop> # DEPLOY_COMMANDS = {
<mopkop> #     'default': [
<mopkop> #         "rsync -rav --delete output/ joe@my.site:/srv/www/site",
<mopkop> #     ]
<mopkop> # }
<magespawn> from what i can read that does deploy the site, but it would somehow need to be told where to do that
<mopkop> Just a smaple, I guess.
<magespawn> i also presume you would need to have access set up on the webserver to be able to deploy the site
<Kilos> somewhere bzr up fits in
<mopkop> Yes I thought so too, but I thought it could be possible that login details are somehow contained in the config-file. In which case it would be possible. But then that would be a serious security issue.
<Kilos> i dont know
<magespawn> knowing superfly he would probable have private key access set up using a secure connection
<mopkop> Yea, probably. I  really should stop worrying so much. I don't want to break anything.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> relax
<magespawn> as i understand things the system is pretty bullet proof
<Kilos> you can also mail your bzr stuff to the mailing list i think fly said
<Kilos> didnt he say that magespawn  ?
<mopkop> *Idiotproof! That makes me feel safe :)
<Kilos> that was made for me
<magespawn> can't recall Kilos 
<Kilos> oh mopkop  is that the howto for gpg?
<mopkop> Yes, But I'm gona redo it. I made it too long, and did not explain much. 
<mopkop> But I'm going to use that as source. So your input will be appreciated.
<Kilos> just paste it to the bin
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info
<Kilos> lol you must explain everything haarfyn
<Kilos> that gpg is a major mission
<mopkop> I''l remake it on Nikola format, so we can upload it onto the web. It'll give me a chance to try out the Bzr system.
<Kilos> whatever you find best
<Kilos> im lost with all that stuff
<magespawn> then it can also be included in the site and maybe the wiki too
<Kilos> magespawn  find a job that will give you irc connection and time
<mopkop> Yes, The text version I'll leave in the bin. So we can refer people over IRC (when needed). 
<Kilos> its maybe also time to revive ubuntu-za women
<mopkop> How do I tell Maaz to remember the link?
<magespawn> Kilos:  and one that payes enough money?
<Kilos> Maaz  bla bla is <reply> link
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<Kilos> ya magespawn  lots
<Kilos> Maaz  bla bla
<Maaz> link
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz  forget bla bla
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<magespawn> the impossible i can miracles just take a bit longer
<mopkop> Maaz Code of Conduct is <reply> http://bin.snyman.info/rcecy 
<Maaz> mopkop: I'll remember that
<mopkop> Code of Conduct
<Kilos> mopkop  Maaz  blabla is <reply> link
<magespawn> Maaz code of conduct
<Maaz> http://bin.snyman.info/rcecy
<mopkop> :)
<mopkop> Maaz Thank You!
<Maaz> mopkop: Sure
<mopkop> The website's responsive view doesn't work well. Try playing around with it's width. As you make it smaller, before the dropdownmeny kicks in, the forum link goes to the next 'line'. Then it blocks everything beneath it.
<mopkop> Might a propose a fix?
<magespawn> are you talking the live site now, or your local version?
<mopkop> The live site. It is a problem with the template.
<magespawn> indeed mopkop that is the point of bzr
<magespawn> ake the change locally, propose it via bzr etc, and supefly or inetpro will look at it and proceed from there
<magespawn> s/ake/make
<mopkop> I see, So I just make a branch called "Fix Responsive navbar", make the fix, and push it to the server?
<Kilos> something like that ya
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i am not sure on the naming protocol for the branchs
<magespawn> bbl just have to go do a bit of shopping
<mopkop> Ok, good luck!
<mopkop> It would seem there are only three ways to fix this problem. a) Delete one menu item. b) Make the nav-bar so it doesn't float. c) Change the bootstrap code - so it doesn't double the nav-bar between 992px and 768px. Which would be the best?
<Kilos> hi Dirtydeedsman  
<Dirtydeedsman> morning, How are you doing?
<Kilos> about ready to go sleep after over filling tummy and you?
<magespawn> mopkop1: maybe pose that question to superfly
<magespawn> Kilos: just did exactly that
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> what question was that magespawn  
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> now i lost me more
<magespawn> way back around 12:11
<Kilos> WHEW
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> lol beter ask fly
<Kilos> oh ya the cheeky fly
<Kilos> the I'm not bald yet fly"
<Kilos> brb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> uh oh fly crashed
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro  ?
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Kilos> theblazehen  you still alive?
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> did you break my connection?
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> your connection ?
<charl> Kilos (~miles@ubuntu/member/kilos) has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<charl> it appears that peer is guilty not me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> stupid modem just forgot to work
<charl> super retro gaming http://i.imgur.com/VDVQysA.jpg http://i.imgur.com/tnzryHE.jpg http://i.imgur.com/lnZ5o1h.jpg
<magespawn> hi all
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> wooo
<Kilos> Your application has been submitted successfully. You will receive your certificate shortly.
<Kilos> Thank you
<Kilos> The Community Team
<Kilos> now to hope our snail mail system can work a bit longer
<charl> wat is dat Kilos ?
<Kilos> ubuntu membership certificate
<Kilos> signed by mark
<magespawn> hah cool beans
<Kilos> lol i still have to work out the email thing, but need to try when nothing else to do
<Kilos> looks like a serious job
<magespawn> what email thing?
<charl> mark shuttleworth ?
<charl> nice !
<Kilos> you get a goodie that marks your mail as from ubuntu something or other
<Kilos> ya that mark
<charl> ah so you're all casual with him hey ... "mark" :D
<charl> you're on first name terms already
 * charl sees Kilos speaking regularly to shuttleworth over the phone now
<Kilos> llo no man but typing it all is hard work
<charl> lol
<charl> you see him in the streets "hey mark old boy how's it going"
<Kilos> i can admire him though
<charl> he's a controversial fellow
<charl> in the open source community
<Kilos> he fought our govt when they tried to charge him for moving money out the country
<Kilos> they wanted to claim 2546million of it
<magespawn> and won
<Kilos> he won the case and donated it to charity
<charl> who won ?
<charl> ah
<Kilos> 256 mill
<Kilos> i think giving it away was a bit of a slap in the face
<charl> in the face of the government ?
<charl> like "i rather want charity to have it because you don't deserve it"?
<Kilos> ya
<charl> interestikng
<charl> s/k//
<Kilos> classic move that imo
<magespawn> very cool
<magespawn> at least it won't being going to another ikandla
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty flaky cell signal
<Kilos> superfly  have you done it?
<Kilos> https://forms.canonical.com/certificate/
<charl> what does this certification do for you ?
<Kilos> self satisfactio
<Kilos> n
<charl> lol
<charl> in other words, nothing :P
<Kilos> and the knowledge of being part of something bigger than you
<charl> i am part of something bigger
<charl> i don't need certification for it :P
<Kilos> cool enjoy it
<charl> :D
<Kilos> at times you sound like a windows user
<charl> nono
<Kilos> lol
<charl> why ?
<Kilos> think about it
<Kilos> being part of something as great as ubuntu and being accepted into a group of well under 2000 is lekker in my opinion
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<Kilos> 753 active members
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro  
<inetpro> uh... oh hi Kilos as well
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> superfly: ping
<inetpro> Kilos: can we not start over?
<Kilos> from where inetpro  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: I mean with your africa website... as in start from fresh
<Kilos> i follow you, you make the decisions
<inetpro> ai! :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> twit
<Kilos> i break things remember
<Kilos> tweet tweet
<Kilos> oh i tweeted morgs today
<magespawn> in and out, on that note i am going to say good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  sleep tight
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai! what
<inetpro> magespawn: goeie nag
<Kilos> we can start afresh inetpro  
<Kilos> i dont mind
<inetpro> question is how
<Kilos> same way
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> steal za site data 
<Kilos> most of the big work has already been done
<inetpro> yeah but the stuff on launchpad needs to forget the history
<Kilos> you got admin there
<inetpro> ahh.. I see the option to Delete branch
<Kilos> what is the prob there
<Kilos> we need the fly
<inetpro>  This branch cannot be deleted as it has 4 branches sharing revisions. 
<Kilos> he sees things others dont
<Kilos> maybe you gotta work backwards
<Kilos> delete revisions first
<Kilos> link?
<Kilos> so i can be same place
<inetpro> no no, let's not waste our time... I'm sure the fly will fix it very quick
 * inetpro is at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa-devs/ubuntu-africa/trunk
<Kilos> he is actually a wonder to watch at work
<inetpro> we should create a sandbaox project for learning
<inetpro> sandbox
<Kilos> is the sand clean
<inetpro> does it matter>
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> ya man it means bathing again
<inetpro> we learn to clean it
<Kilos> we can make another one but i think fly has ideas for this one just has no time atm
<inetpro> that's the problem... we need to give him a break and not break it further
<Kilos> thats why i stopped
<inetpro> let's learn on the side while he's catching up with his self
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> did he start a new project on LP or was it still all your efforts?
<Kilos> whew that was months ago
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos> maybe i did, i dont remember
<Kilos> ya i did
<inetpro>  Created by Miles Sharpe on 2015-02-15 and last modified on 2015-02-22 
<charl> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charl
<charl> how are you doing this evening
<inetpro> charl: good, good and you
<charl> i'm great !!
<inetpro> Kilos: come be creative, think about a new project name
<Kilos> inetlos site
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> vision site
<Kilos> what we envision 
<inetpro> experimenting with bzr and nikola
<Kilos> is it going to be a site?
<inetpro> well no
<Kilos> it must be man otherwise how do we see what we have done
<inetpro> nikola
<Kilos> must run locally at least
<Kilos> nikola converts bzr stuff to html
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> you confuse yourself again?
<Kilos> well explain this
<inetpro> bzr is just a tool for verison control and interacts with launchpad for hosting the central repo
<Kilos> we make everything in bzr right?
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> so with LP you host the code online and use bzr to download and update the code
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> doesn't matter what code
<inetpro> wb mopkop
<Kilos> hi mopkop  
<mopkop> Thank you, just Installed 14.10
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> did you save your /home?
<inetpro> Kilos: we can start a junk project
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> is junk easier to delete
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> No need, I used to built in upgrade funciton. Everythings backedup anyway :)
<Kilos> ah
<mopkop> Where is the sound drivers for Ubuntu, my sound gets distorted.
<Kilos> have you done sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> did your sound work before?
<mopkop> Nothing new to install :)
<mopkop> No, I though upgrading would fix it.
<mopkop> It's just for low frequencies.
<mopkop> Like someone pushed the bass too high.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> alsa thing
<Kilos> there is an alsa player or something like a graphics equalizer
<Kilos> my sound just worked
 * mopkop is trying ALSA Mixer
<Kilos> but you should first check with google
<Kilos> as in
<Kilos> google distorted sound on PC make and model with 14.10
<Kilos> maybe there is a bug report and the fix
<mopkop> I did. The suggestion was also for an equalizer, Oh and my rear speaker distorts on all frequencies.
<Kilos> alsa is good normally
<Kilos> pulse audio used to be a prob but i havent had probs with it since 12.04
<mopkop> Just realized I havn't installed Nvidia drivers yet, no wonder the text looks funny :-/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you get that from dash
<Kilos> type in additional
<mopkop> Maybe it's because the bunny chewed the cable...
<Kilos> additional drivers reads your card and decides what drivers there are
<mopkop> Yes that's how I discovered it :)
<Kilos> or you can just do sudo apt-get install nvfidia-current
<Kilos> nvidia-current
<Kilos> there was a reason for using surrent
<Kilos> inetpro  what does it mean when someone favourites a tweet
<inetpro> Kilos: they like it
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> effectively telling the world they liked your tweet
<Kilos> then there is hope well see morgs soon 
<Kilos> you must have seen it
<inetpro> only if I looked
<inetpro> where did you tweet?
<Kilos> well duh
<Kilos> on twitter of course
<inetpro> uh!
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/morgs/favorites
<Kilos> sharpeys
 * inetpro sees no sharpeys there
<mopkop> Apparently the soundproblem is with the Kernel, not ubuntu. Maybe my soundcar just isn't supported yet.
<inetpro> ahh... like 13hours ago?
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/sharpeys/status/571905017629810689
<Kilos> ya that
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> i didnt break anything did i
 * inetpro wonders why he should even notice that
<Kilos> he bang the sjambok
<inetpro> there's no magic... 
 * inetpro has selective vision
<Kilos> ya you look past me
<Kilos> here too
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> thick skinned
<Kilos> so not bang shambok
<Kilos> you didnt even say hi to the weed
<Kilos> he is or was here for a week
<Kilos> shame on you
<Kilos> mopkop  ty for the gpg how to
<superfly> *sigh*
<Kilos> whats up superfly  ?
<superfly> you and inetpro, breaking things
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> superfly: haha
<superfly> and no patience
 * inetpro trying to catch up with all the things he broke :-)
<inetpro> superfly: sorry oom
<mopkop> Is there any program to check my harware specs?
<inetpro> yay!
<inetpro> Kilos: https://code.launchpad.net/~inetpro/+junk/ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> my first junk project :-)
<Kilos> mopkop  lspci shows lots
<Kilos> there are other commands that ive forgotten
<mopkop> Yea just used that, Thank you!
<Kilos> inetpro  im lost looking at those kinda pages
<inetpro> no worries
 * inetpro just trying to learn the basics of code hosting on LP
<Kilos> yeah well explain things in my kinda basic not with links
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what are you going to do there
<Kilos> i see africa in it
<inetpro> niks
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> well, it's useless
<Kilos> you created it why then'
<inetpro> just for my own purposes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> non that doesnt work
 * inetpro needs to create a team based project for proper experimentation
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> actually im a greeter bot so i can rest
<Kilos> maar die appy dominee is slim en weet hoe om te verduidelik vir ou mense
<mopkop> Hoe nou?
<Kilos> inetpro  somewhere in there in that process it shows copy another branch , thats what i did
<mopkop> Just going to re-log, my sound stopped working completely. I think I broke it.
<Kilos> oh my
<mopkop> Nevermind, It was on mute :(
<Kilos> hahaha
<mopkop> I guess I just have to wait until ALSA supports my motherboard. The strange thing is, my earphones work just fine.
<Kilos> have your speakers got their own amp
 * inetpro distracted his self effectively to spin around in circles
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> Yes.
<inetpro> need to get back on track with nikola rather than anything else on me mind
<Kilos> play with volume control on pc and amp
<mopkop> I have an external sound card somewhere, let me try that.
<Kilos> more on the amp and less on the pc and vice versa
<mopkop> Already tried that. It keep crackling. 
<Kilos> ai!
<mopkop> O wait, that worked Kilos.
<mopkop> Thank you!
<Kilos> overdriving it
<mopkop> Wierd...
<Kilos> as long as it works
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<mopkop> Good evening magellanic!
<magellanic> evening mopkop 
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> ohi Trixar_za  as well
<Kilos> what did you guys break?
<magellanic> anyone know how ibursts data carry over works?
<Kilos> with difficulty
<magellanic> yes :D
<magellanic> found it, http://www.mweb.co.za/helpcentre/iBurstdatacap.aspx
<magellanic> at an mweb link interestingly
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> Does anyone here play chess?
<magellanic> not really
<mopkop> Ok, Thank you. Anyway, Good night everyone, lekker slaap!
<Kilos> jy ook dankie mopkop  
<magellanic> you wanted to play a game?
<mopkop> Yes, but i'm too tired now...
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> okay, sleep well
<magellanic> I suck but I'll play sometime
<Kilos> inetpro  please help, jan just did a fresh install and screen resolution is at 640 x 480 screen
<Kilos> i cant remember how i fixed mine
<Kilos> i think you gave me a command
<Kilos> its on a laptop
<Kilos> dunno why he doesnt come here
<inetpro> uh.., doesn't sound like the same problem I had
 * inetpro had a complete messed up screen
<inetpro> if you have low resolution then you should at least be able to install better drivers
<Kilos> oh ya maybe the nvidia thing
<Kilos> i thought someone gave me a xrandr command to force it
<Kilos> maybe this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<Kilos> Maaz  scree resolution
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  screen resolution
<Maaz> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/10/31/solutions-for-low-screen-resolution-in-ubuntu-14-0414-10-and-virtualbox/
<Kilos> i need to sleep. night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> yay!
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos see: http://inetpro.github.io/
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-29
<chesedo> morning all
<arts> morning all!
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning everybody
<thatgraemeguy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiW-cTqLTH8
<Langjan> Hi Kilos- hoe gaan ditr?
<Kilos-> hi Langjan goed dankie en self
<Langjan> Goed dankie 
<Kilos-> ek sukkel met selle router as joune
<Langjan> ai, wat gaan aan
<Kilos-> daai mtwee weke is 14 werks dae
<Kilos-> ek probeer die 3g opstel maar dit aanvaar nie n password nie
<Langjan> Is dit vir jou visa?
<Kilos-> nee voor die clearance klaar is
<Langjan> Ok dis lastig en ek kan nie help nie
<Kilos-> lol
<Langjan> Kilos-,  ek probeer 'n vriend, Chris help om Ubuntu te installeer
<Kilos-> ja
<Langjan> Same prob we had before, Ubuntu does not pick up the Win 7 installation, we want to dual-boot
<Kilos-> did you choose instaloption
<Kilos-> then when it gets to where it partitions it should show
<Langjan> Does not show existing OS. So I have gone to Win disk manager and shrunk so we have 148 GB free space
<Langjan> But can I assume the free space is in the second half of the drive?
<Kilos-> and does ubuntu see the free space
<Kilos-> yes
<Langjan> Havent tried again yet
<Kilos-> it will show
<Kilos-> run ubuntu live and look with gparted
<Langjan> First time around it saw NO oyther OS's
<Langjan> You mean run a test ubuntu?
<Langjan> instead of install?
<Kilos-> boot from ubuntu and choose the try ubuntu option
<Langjan> ok will do
<Langjan> Hi Kilos- gparted does not pick it up either
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> type in dash
<Kilos-> disks
<Kilos-> see if the disk utility sees it
<Kilos-> does gparted just see the free space?
<Langjan> gparted only sees a whole free disc, no OS's
<Langjan> disk utility sees the partitions, 
<Kilos-> ok lets see
<Langjan> 160 ntfs and 160 free
<Kilos-> Maaz google 14.04 doesnt see win 7 to install alongside
<Maaz> Kilos-: "boot - Installer of 14.04.1 LTS doesn't recognize Windows 7 - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/544705/installer-of-14-04-1-lts-doesnt-recognize-windows-7 :: "dual boot - Installation doesn't detect Windows 7 - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/421192/installation-doesnt-detect-windows-7 :: "[SOLVED] Ubuntu 14.04.1 Installer does not detect
<Maaz> windows 7 ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2236762 :: "installation - Ubuntu…
<Kilos-> Maaz google [SOLVED] Ubuntu 14.04.1 Installer does not detect windows 7
<Maaz> Kilos-: "[SOLVED] Ubuntu 14.04.1 Installer does not detect windows 7 ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2236762 :: "boot - Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS installer does not recognize Windows 7 ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/566805/ubuntu-14-04-1-lts-installer-does-not-recognize-windows-7 :: "Installer of 14.04.1 LTS doesn't recognize Windows 7 - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/544705/installer-of-14-04-1-lts-doesnt-recognize-windows-7 ::…
<Kilos-> seems its a common prob
<Kilos-> Langjan power gone here wbb asap
<Langjan> OK Kilos we are wiping the disc, he does not need the Win 7 OS
<superfly> .
<inetpro> -.-
<Kilos> hi guyd did langjanget helped. i think it was that uefi stuff has to be disabled in bios maybe
<Kilos> guys
<chesedo> Kilos: they wiped it... uefi will just be in the way of booting not part detection
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> i had same on this lenovo
<chesedo> had some?
<Kilos> i diabled something in bios then buntu could install alongside
<Kilos> same
<Kilos> disabled
 * chesedo is not confused, he thought uefi is only boot related
<Kilos> thats why ian brought me this lappy to start with
<Kilos> it might not be uefi but something in bios stops buntu seeing windows as an OS to boot alongside
<chesedo> who here had an Ubuntu phone again?
<Kilos> ill ask ian and see if he remembers what it was
<chesedo> s/had/has/
<Kilos> shame now that poor bally has lost his windows and drops in at the deap end with unity
<Kilos> deep
<Kilos> at least he has jan near for support
<bushtech_> at least he won't get a blue screen
<Langjan> Hi Kilos  I see youre back, well done!
<Langjan> Off the grid yet?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> what grid?
<Kilos> we had 4 hours no power
<Kilos> what have you broken
<Langjan> Eishkom of course! Please guide me thro the steps to activate Chris on xchat
<Kilos> oh let me open it to see
<Langjan> Lmga, I have installed Ubuntu 14.04 for Chris
<Kilos> i hear so
<Langjan> Wie skinner?
<Kilos> but there is something in bios that one disables with that prob
<Kilos> i had it on this lenovo
<Kilos> all the peeps here are my handlangers
<Langjan> Yes I remember I also had it before
<Kilos> ok so xchat installed and open to first window?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> freenode you scroll down to
<Kilos> then tick edit on the right
<Langjan> right
<Kilos> at the top you tick add
<Langjan> yip
<Kilos> then type in the new block chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> then tick on top one and delete it
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> there was a top one hey
<Langjan> yes I deleted it
<Kilos> good
<Langjan> ok next?
<Kilos> then go down
<Langjan> below the belt?
<Kilos> favourite channels
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> #ubuntu-za
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> dont tick the auto connect button
<Kilos> then you wont see this again
<Kilos> so
<Kilos> when he has registered a nick with freenode 
<Kilos> you put his password in
<Kilos> nickserv password and server password
<Langjan> selected server only?
<Langjan> and use global user info?
<Kilos> no man tick nothing else
<Langjan> must those be ticked?
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> net wat ek se
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk
<Langjan> OK boss, any password?
<Kilos> then you close that window and tick connect on the other one
<Kilos> no passwords till he has a nick registered
<Kilos> there are most likely 100 chris's
<Langjan> Ai hoe sukkel ek met die Ozzies, you said password...
<Kilos> read again
<Kilos> 15:15] <Kilos> when he has registered a nick with freenode 
<Kilos> [15:15] <Kilos> you put his password in
<Kilos> and im not an OZZIE
<Kilos> im more boer than you
<Kilos> thats why the ozzies want a clearance from me
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> OK nick is taken, Ozzie - now what?
<Kilos> find a nice nick man
<Langjan> Lmga, Ozzies kannie boere moerie
<Kilos> christo
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> How do I get back to change it?
<Kilos> is it online
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> why dont i see it here
<Kilos> christoffel
<Langjan> cause its taken, hes on ChrisD (Cameron)
<Kilos> just type in /nick christoffel
<Kilos> nee mn he should be here
<Kilos> you did something wrong again
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Kilos> did you put in favourite channel #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hasnt he got a nickname
<Kilos> like boetie or swaartjie of so iets
<Kilos> of duimpie
<Kilos> hellooooooooo
<ChrisD> Hi my mentor
<Kilos> you cant go shopping when im helping you
<Kilos> hi ChrisD 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> if the nick is taken
<Kilos> try all addons
<Kilos>  type in /nick chrisdt or something
<ChrisD> Looks OK,I was on Ubuntu.za instead of -za
<Kilos> ai!
<ChrisD> looks like ChrisD is ok?
<Kilos> when you get one that isnt taken we register it if i can remember how
<Kilos> ok then
<Kilos>  type in
<Kilos> i think thats it
<Kilos> ai
<ChrisD> ?
<Kilos> type in
<Kilos>      /msg nickserv ChrisD  email address
<Kilos> nonono
<Kilos>    /msg nickserv register ChrisD  email
<Kilos> dont put the spaces in front of the /
<Kilos> i have to use them here otherwise freenode thinks im using a command
<ChrisD> REGISTER <dameschris> <chris@verslank.net>
<ChrisD> hi Kilos did I make it?
<Kilos> did thery mail you
<ChrisD> thery?
<Kilos> is that the feedback from nickserv
<Kilos> they
<Kilos> ek is oud en met een blinde oog man
<Kilos> en tik goed wat rond spring
<ChrisD> no mail yet
<Kilos> was that the feed back
<ChrisD> ?
<Kilos> <ChrisD> REGISTER <dameschris> <chris@verslank.net>
<Kilos> en wat is all hierdie mense by verslank
<Kilos> is julle almal vet
<Kilos> of was julle
<ChrisD> Thats in - no email message yet
<Kilos> didnt it ask for a password
<ChrisD> Thats what I put in
<ChrisD> I put password in : <dameschris>
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> with the < > goed
<ChrisD> yes
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ok then try
<ChrisD> are the <> goed now part of the pasword?
<ChrisD> password
<Kilos> restart xchat again and do the edit bit and enter the password in those 2 places
<Kilos> is ChrisD also a toppie like jan
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> using other characters is always good in a password, should put numbers too to make it stronger and a capital letter as well to make it even better Langjan 
<Kilos> if it says incorrect password leave off those < > goed and try agin
<Kilos> a
<ChrisD> Looks like nick is taken or something, password does not work
<Kilos> are you seeing my message to Langjan 
<ChrisD> Are nicks case sensitive?
<Kilos> yes very
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> passwords are
<Kilos> did you try the password without the < >
<ChrisD> Hey Ozzie, I said nicks...Well I tried ChrisD and there is a chrisd
<ChrisD> I tried with and without
<Kilos> oh then its taken
<ChrisD> the nick?
<Kilos> fremember you can type in kil and hit tab and it gives my nick
<ChrisD> Lets try ChrisDames
<Kilos> do the register thing
<ChrisD> ok
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> change nick first to new nick then the register thing
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> is ChrisDames family os Nostradames
<ChrisDames> Now I'm lost
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where are you
<ChrisDames> Yes Nostradamos and Chris are fellow-yuppies
<ChrisDames> Dunno
<Kilos> tlol
<Kilos> ok did you try register it
<ChrisDames> keeps telling me ChrisDames is not a registered nick
<Kilos> but first
<ChrisDames> go where?
<Kilos> when you login with a nick someone else has registered it should tell you
<Kilos> ok then
<ChrisDames> Well it doesn't
<Kilos>   /msg nickserv register ChrisDames email
<Kilos> now im lost
<Kilos> cant remember if you must put in a password as well
<Kilos> and when you put in your nick and email dont use < >
<ChrisDames> ok is it right now?
<Kilos> when you get to setting a password you can add all kinds of characters
<Kilos> is what righr
<Kilos> t
<ChrisDames> Nostradamos
<Kilos> i see nothing
<ChrisDames> It said >register< on the side then dameschris chris@verslank.net
<thatgraemeguy> http://www.ofm.co.za/article/the-breakfast-special-blog/180488/tbs-leap-year-proposal-gone-wrong-
<Kilos> try doing the register command again and if it is registered it will tell you you are already logged in as ChrisDames \
<ChrisDames> REGISTER dameschris chris@verslank.net
<ChrisDames> nothing
<Kilos> ya with /msg nickserv in front
<Kilos> nono man waitt
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> jy is agterstevoor
<ChrisDames> Thats what happen when th instructions come from down under
<Kilos> copy paste this /msg nickserv Register ChrisDames chris@verslank.net
<Kilos> haha thatgraemeguy thats the way its supposed to be in leap years
<Kilos> women get to do the work
<thatgraemeguy> did you listen to the clip?
<Kilos> but men still end up paying
<Kilos> no
<thatgraemeguy> listen to it
<ChrisDames> Cannot copy and paste, anyway reply to that is "cannot use nickname as password"
<Kilos> ok then make a new password
<ChrisDames> Why al the bs if the chat is working?
<Kilos> like  1234Chris!@#$
<Kilos> so they dont steal your nick
<Kilos> someone else will register it
<Kilos> thatgraemeguy im blind
<Kilos> i dont see a play button
<Kilos> i see an empty block with luister hier
<Langjan> Starting again, what do I enter at servers for freenode?
<Kilos> chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> sec i get gates for sis
<chesedo> om nie die rede te weet moes seker maar 'n warning op self wees...
<chesedo> Kilos: directly under the luister hire is dit
<chesedo> probeer reload
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> OK now how do I register the password
<ChrisDames> Incidentally, I dont think I have a password?
<ChrisDames> Meaning Langjan
<ChrisDames> This is bugging me, just gonna leave it like that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you register your nick
<Kilos> and i think they mail you a password
<Kilos> ive forgotten
<ChrisDames> Well every time I put the password thing in it says cannot use name as password, then gives instruction which also does not work
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then dont use the name as a pw man
<ChrisDames> I did not
<Kilos> add numbers or characters in front
<Kilos> oh my
<ChrisDames> unless the name must not show anywhere in the configuration
<Kilos> mine does
<Kilos> try do /msg nickserv register ChrisDames 
<Kilos> then it should tell you more
<ChrisDames> Well I think the kangeroos have got hold of you already
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> try /msg nickserv register ChrisDames passord
<Kilos> ive got a sore head man and bp hit 89/66 at 11am this morning
<Kilos> blame it on eskom hehe
<ChrisDames> Youre putting nick where password must be, ozzie
<ChrisDames> REGISTER @#32dcfk chris@verslank.net
<ChrisDames> OK Kilos  done
<ChrisDames> Password has been vrified via e-mail link
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i cant remember everything man
<ChrisDames> Now I supopse I must do mine also
<Kilos> now register your nick as well
<Kilos> hahahaha
<ChrisDames> Why not? You'r still spring chicken
<Kilos> and then ill teach you more
<Kilos> ya but with much more mileage than you
<Kilos> do you see in the nicks on the right
<ChrisDames> Lmga, jys net te hardegat, dis nie regte myle nie
<Kilos> if they show the hosts
<Kilos> you will see nicks @unaffiliated
<Kilos> those are cloaked
<ChrisDames> lost me
<Kilos> then your ip address doesnt show eevn
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> lemme get xchat going
<Kilos> its in settings
<ChrisDames> what you talking about ?
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> grumpy old man
<ChrisDames> cheeky lil ozzie
<Kilos> settings preferences
<ChrisDames> Drivng a bus and trying to steer a Ferrari!
<Kilos> user list tick show hostnames
<ChrisDames> restrt reqired, gotta go, will chat laetr, many thks for help
<Kilos-> sien jy dit toppie
<Kilos> yw as usual
<ChrisDames> yes it shows but I have no idea what
<Kilos> that was quick
<Kilos> it shows peeps ips
<ChrisDames> OK gotta go chat later
<Kilos> go well my friend
<Kilos> ty for the chat
<ChrisDames> Thks you also
<Kilos> you se Langjan you behind with everything
<Kilos> because you only come here after breaking stuff
<Langjan> Not as behind as the aussies...lmga!
<Kilos> haha so cheeky
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz tell ChrisDames Feel free to say hi anytime and ask for help or just inform us how you are getting on with ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell ChrisDames on freenode
<Kilos> hi superfly sorry, bad day
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<dlPhreak> Evnin
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Kilos, superfly 
<superfly> Hi
<superfly> Supper time, later. 
<inetpro> Guten Abend meine Damen und Herren!
<Kilos> guten abend mine herr
<inetpro> Kilos: s/mine/mein/
<Kilos> oh ya ty sir
<Kilos> mein kopf klapen
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> how are you and the family sir
<inetpro> good, good thanks
<Kilos> :D
<inetpro> ei soos vir eier maar in duits spreek jy dit amper uit soos aai
<Kilos> i know
<Kilos> mein sounding like mine
<Kilos> hi kmf 
<inetpro> Kilos: true
<inetpro> wb kmf
<kmf> howdy Kilos inetpro 
<Kilos> has there been any contact concerning the project kmf 
<Kilos> i see nothing in the lists or here
<Kilos> chesedo werent you gonna run with organising things?
<inetpro> Kilos: relax, was this not discussed just less than a week ago?
<Kilos> more
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> time gets less by the day
<Kilos> i want to see you guys all smiling about the success
<inetpro> time flying way too quickly
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> thats why i nag when im awake
<Kilos> this is really a tough time having to wait for 16.04 release or i could have started doing pcs already
<Kilos> now before its released im hoping to be gone for 3 months
<Kilos> but i will nag from there as well, never fear
<Kilos> hi arts 
<Kilos> what happened to cal-py
<Kilos> cal_py
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> inetpro: bump
<Cryterion> Evening everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion hows things lad?
<Cryterion> all ok and you
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> inetpro zehr gut
<Kilos> does that sound right
<Cryterion> picked up something fishy about a router, the login goes to absoluteisp.co.za, but if you go to the site you get a facebook login screen.
<Kilos> ai!
<Cryterion> I tried logging in with a temp account, and it just errors with a list of warnings, fwrite() expects parameter 1 to be 4, the php file is called phishing.php
<Kilos> everything crooked
<Kilos> where does the router fit in'
<Cryterion> yeah, but the router works, connects and does what it needs to
<Cryterion> the login is @absoluteisp.co.za
<Kilos> is the fishing thing in the router software
<Kilos> what router is it
<Cryterion> it's a d-link, been getting some more info, apparrently the owner of the domain is in jail
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> and im battling with a d-link now
<Kilos> cant get it to connect with 3g, but will read more in the manul, maybe something im missing
<Cryterion> does the sim require a pin?
<Kilos> no
<Cryterion> I often used to look over that part
<Kilos> it works in cell and in modems fine
<Kilos> the d-links have quite a bit of sutff in the setting up so maybe im missing an activation block that needs ticking
<Cryterion> you might have to disable the adsl side, I remember on one of my router I had to do that to get the 3g side going
<Kilos> oh that sounds positive
<Kilos> ill look where to do that and if its possible
<Kilos> can one login to them via wifi
<Kilos> or must if be eth
<Cryterion> yes you can
<Kilos> eth is a pain from here because it kills my 3g
<bushtech_> Cryterion fyi if i go to absoluteisp.co.za I dont get a facebook login screen
<Kilos> but what is that doing in a router
<Cryterion> yeah, that's my point, put fake details and see what happens
<Kilos> facebook is part of the whole info grab as well
<bushtech_> reset the router?
<Cryterion> router looks clear, I already checked as am actually busy re-installing windows on someones pc atm, phone call from microsoft to get ammyy admin install then took control remotely
<Cryterion> bushtech, hmm, I get on firefox and with tor
<bushtech_> do you get the rubbish on the new windows install?
<Kilos> Cryterion which windows?
<Cryterion> first install failed, ended up wiping the partition, doing a brand new install
<Cryterion> Was win7 Pro
<Kilos> 7 still ok but dont do updates then ms put a info bug in
<Kilos> in win 10 you actually agree they have access to your ps in the eula agreement
<Cryterion> yeah I know, updates are fully disabled
<Kilos> i mailed you the info on the fix
<Kilos> but i read somewhere they have more tricks up their sleaves
<Kilos> pity peeps still use windows
<Kilos> i am so happy i was helped out of that trap
<Cryterion> tks
<Kilos> night all. sleep lekker. see you tomorrow
 * inetpro climbing onto the stage again
<inetpro> superfly: did you really have to push me off like that? :-)
 * Cryterion kicks inetpro off the stage
<inetghost> uh!?
<Cryterion> ;)
 * inetghost enters the stage in riot armor 
 * Cryterion throws a can of teargass opened onto the stage
 * Cryterion runs
 * inetpro does a fish slapping dance
 * Cryterion grabs his fishing rod, baits a hook and casts towards inetpro
 * inetpro throws Cryterion with a large halibut
 * Cryterion ouch, don't throw me
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> time to go sleep
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Cryterion> can tell you're afrikaans ;)
<Cryterion> night
<inetpro> not really but ingrish is not my lingo for sure 
<Cryterion> lol
<superfly> inetpro: is Deutsch
<superfly> inetpro: DebConf17 will be in Montreal
<inetpro> superfly: are you paying for my ticket?
<superfly> inetpro: you're not even coming to DebConf16, who says you'll be coming to DC17?
 * inetpro forgets that he was supposed to be asleep 
<superfly> sup Cryterion, how's it going?
<superfly> inetpro: asleep? at this hour? how you can sleep at a time like this?!
<inetpro> how's the planning going for DC16?
<superfly> inetpro: getting there. a little slower than we want, but we'll make it
<inetpro> superfly: when do people start registering?
<inetpro> will be very interesting to see how many of them end up coming
<superfly> there's one family from Germany that I know are intending coming... they're actually going to go to Kruger Park while they're on this side of the world (he lived in Joburg for a few years, apparently)
<superfly> I'm not entirely sure when registration is opening, but we need it soon
<inetpro> superfly: interesting
 * inetpro falling asleep 
<superfly> inetpro: good night, sleepy head :-)
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-01
<Kilos> morning inetpro cal_py dlPhreak theblazehen and all others
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos
<cal_py> morning Kilos 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> might ask for help later
<Kilos> want to run munin on a standard drive in lappy then swop for an ssd and see the diffs
<Kilos> but later
<mazal> Mornings
<thatgraemeguy> the answer is if you have SSD, run your O/S from SSD
<thatgraemeguy> don't need munin for that
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> How goes ?
<Kilos> yes i will , just transfering stuff to stick then to ssd
<Kilos> just interested to see the diffs
<thatgraemeguy> run a disk benchmark tool then
<Kilos> ok ty mazal and you
<mazal> Was very ill oom , but better now thanx
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ok ty thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> im fighting low bp again, stupid meds
<mazal> My SSD is patiently waiting for May
<Kilos> why may?
<mazal> Re-install , new LTS
<Kilos> they much faster at everythig
<Kilos> oh ya
<mazal> Is already in use , but was a "transfer" not re-install. So I don't think it's optimized at the moment
<Kilos> i have the same system running on both and the diffs is lots
<mazal> I have read that the OS does some small different settings during install if it detects it's an SSD. Dunno how accurate that info is
<mazal> So mine doesn't have said settings at the moment
<Kilos> mine seemed to install the same just faster
<Kilos> then there is a command you can run to make it work better
<mazal> Aparently it's under the hood stuff you don't even know about
<Kilos> i dunno how to optimise
<mazal> But like I said , it comes from google so dunno how true it is
<mazal> Barry stuur groete
<Kilos> stuur terug dankie
<Kilos> theblazehen helped me
<Kilos> i didnt even save the command
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> Kilos: Was adding discard to /etc/fstab
<Kilos> oh maybe i did on the ssd desktop
<Kilos> ya that thing
<inetpro> -.-
<magespawn> good morning all
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> Kilos: kmf said we'll get more active close to the release in the meeting
 * chesedo is not in control of  organising it thu
<MaNL> anyone having net issues? Is there an undersea cable out again or something?
<magespawn> MaNL: i have not noticed anything yet
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> MaNI: yeah, I also noticed, some sites work while others don't
<inetpro> s/I/we/
 * mazal don't have Inet at all at home
<mazal> Down 3 days now
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> hi oom
<TinuvaMac> like what sides dont work?
<mazal> And when it was working it been useless for 3 weeks now
<Kilos> i go do chores
<inetpro> well, the stuff that I care about mostly works but others want Facebook, which does not seem to work
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
 * mazal hands list to Kilos
<MaNI> it seems sort of random for me - a few international sites
<MaNI> maybe its some CDN issue
<bushtech> facebook works ok here
<MaNI> I've noticed a few times recently that e.g. all cloudfare sites go down but everything else works
<MaNI> facebook is down for me
<inetpro> wow, even twitter not working here
<MaNI> indeed, twitface is down
<MaNI> well for me at least - obviously not the rest of the world :)
<Kilos> fb works here
<MaNI> ISP?
<Kilos> telkom mobile
<bushtech> voda
<Kilos> its the main adsl guys battling
<MaNI> yeah - afrihost here
<bushtech> just seen on another site that there is a problem with dsl users accessing international sites
<MaNI> can you link?
<bushtech> http://www.4x4community.co.za/forum/showthread.php?t=245498
 * chesedo also just got an email from his ISP about international traffic
<MaNI> okay, well at least it isn't just me
<MaNI> heh
<MaNI> haha 4x4community.co.za is one of the sites I can't access
<inetpro> MaNI: looks like things are accessible again, for us at least
<MaNI> ahh yeah - seems so
<inetpro> Happy Mailman Day!
<magespawn> MaNI: i do not seem to have a problem, i am on vox
<inetpro> magespawn: all is fixed and stable again
<magespawn> cool beans
<superfly> We don't seem to be having any problems on RSAweb
<qwebirc96788> hi
<iqbal> i upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04, my wiFi is working
<Kilos> aww
<Kilos> i slept and missed iqbal
<Kilos> thatgraemeguy night shift or gaming?
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> boom booms
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> sounds like storm coming closer. if my power goes, i'll see you all tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight everyone
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> morning inetpro
<inetpro> oh hi superfly, where you been hiding?
<superfly> under the covers
 * inetpro falling asleep as well
<inetpro> good night
<superfly> night
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-02
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos good morning 
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> Lekker geslaap, oom? 
<Kilos> ja dankie. ek hoop jy het ook genoeg slaap gekry
<superfly> Ja, dankie 
<superfly> Kilos: so what's on the cards for today? 
<Kilos> well hoping to benchmark the lappy stanard drive and the 128g ssd
<Kilos> and do some more work trying to get ians router working with 3g
<Kilos> you at work superfly ?
<superfly> No, still on the train 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> will see if the benchmarking thing slows stuff down
<Kilos> oh and a pile of mails to read as well
<superfly> Mr Popular
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> most are alternative health and mails about bad peeps running the world
<Kilos> and new members applying without wiki pages etc
<Kilos> hows the family superfly ?
<superfly> They're good. No complaints. 
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> Trying to convince the little lady that crawling is easier and faster than scooting around on her bum. 
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> She can crawl, she just chooses not to. 
<Kilos> they so cute when they do that
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> inetpro good morning
<chesedo> ola all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<anton_may> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> Kilos?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> sorry trying to install teamviewer so i can see what ian is doing
<magespawn> teamviewer on linux
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> there is a .deb for that, download and open with archive manager
<magespawn> from the teamviewer website
<Kilos> i have it
<magespawn> and?
<Kilos> but when i tried to install it hid the install window behind the dolphin window so i couldnt see and click install
<Kilos> just found it
<magespawn> ahh, so all good then?
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> yeah magespawn getting there
<Wolfeyes> Hi Kilos and Everyone else
<Kilos> he is installing squid on server
<magespawn> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> hey magespawn
<magespawn> Kilos: Ian/
<magespawn> ?
<Wolfeyes> My name - Ian
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> squid as a proxy server?
<Wolfeyes> What is the difference between the two?
<Wolfeyes> I thought squid was a proxy server.
<magespawn> it can also do web caching, so that you save data, also web filtering etc
<Wolfeyes> I think squid would be the better option then as they want web filtering, all staff only allowed on one website and certain staff of all websites.
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: let me know how it goes, i am interested in your results
<Wolfeyes> When it is completed lol - sure.
<magespawn> i think there is a lot of setup to do regarding the web filtering
<Wolfeyes> Oh boy.
<magespawn> i had a brief look at it, and resolved to go back when i had more time, which has not happened yet
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> I know that feeling very well
<magespawn> busy with upgrading an asteriskNOW/FreePBX install
<Wolfeyes> That is one of those projects when I had more time I would look at it lol
<Wolfeyes> After this I think I will look at the rasberry pi first though.
<magespawn> do you have one Wolfeyes ?
<Wolfeyes> I want t get one, I have two seperate applications I want to get them to work on.
<magespawn> i just got a pi b+, works like a bomb, wolfram mathematica is giving me some licence issues
<magespawn> pi 2 b+
<magespawn> i see they have just release the version 3
<magespawn> for $35 so about R600
<bushtech_> R640 at RS
<Wolfeyes> That is reasonable for what I want to do with it.
<bushtech_> http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/processor-microcontroller-development-kits/8968660/
<Wolfeyes> ty bushtech_
<magespawn> thats me done, got to go, chat later all
<chesedo> there are also some docker squid images if one does not feel like the hasle to set one up
<chesedo> althought the setup is the easiest imo - it is the iptable rules that are hard to figure out
<chesedo> when using intercept mode
<magespawn> hello
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> Kilos asleep again?
<Kilos> was eating sorry
<magespawn> lol, no problem Kilos, just giving you a little stick
<iqbal> hi
<magespawn> pack time. chat later all, cheers
<Kilos> hi iqbal 
<Kilos> hmm...  i fall asleep and so does everyone else
<Private_User> Kilos, on your keyboard and awake to your machine beeping like crazy?
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi kmf
<kmf> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> any news sir?
<kmf> no sorry nothing yet
<Kilos> aw i thought they would have approved use of he logo by now
<kmf> it's the use of the name :)
<Kilos> ok well if they dont give it right off we start nagging
<kmf> :D
<iqbal> hi
<Kilos> you winning iqbal ?
<Kilos> \sorry ive missed you
<iqbal> np
<iqbal> i've upgraded to 14.04, my WiFi is working
<Kilos> sometimes i sleep and others i act like im awake
<Kilos> great
<iqbal> ;)
<iqbal> i've installed Synaptics Package Manager
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> that has all the packages in it
<Kilos> and can install remove upgrade and fix broken packages
<iqbal> I'm on IRC Channel via Mozilla Firefox
<Kilos> get an irc client like xchat
<Kilos> it is in synaptic
<iqbal> which one?
<Kilos> open synaptic and type xchat in the little search block top right i think it is
<iqbal> done
<iqbal> there's a list
<Kilos> then tick the block left of xchat and tick the install arrow ate the top
<Kilos> just tick the top one
<Kilos> it will install whatever else is needed
<iqbal> ok, downloading
<iqbal> done
<Kilos> you can use synaptic to do all needed upgrades etc as well
<iqbal> ok
<Kilos> you tick the reload button the mark all upgrades button the the apply arrow
<iqbal> done
<Kilos> ok
<iqbal> which network do i connect to?
<Kilos> in the dash type in xchat
<iqbal> done
<Kilos> freenode and server chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> and add channel #ubuntu-za
<iqbal_> hi
<Kilos> hi
<Kilos> well done
<iqbal_> cool
<iqbal_> thanks
<iqbal_> i closed the firefox one
<Kilos> you will find just about everything you need in synaptic
<Kilos> i saw
<iqbal_> so, what do i need?
<Kilos> now fix your nickname
<Kilos> type in /nick iqbal
<Kilos> all depends what you need
<Kilos> for movies and music install vlc
<iqbal> is there Google Earth? Maps?
<Kilos> googleearth-package
<iqbal> do i need an antivirus/ malware?
<Kilos> in synaptic
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> just install gufw
<Kilos> thats a good grahic firewall
<iqbal> ok
<iqbal> something like ccleaner?
<Kilos> not needed
<iqbal> great
<iqbal> thanks, much appreciated
<Kilos> you are welcome
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm57275
<Wolfeyes> My understanding is this is my network interfaces, why is there three if I only have two network points?
<Kilos> looks like everyone is on their ways home
<Kilos> theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> Wolfeyes: Is one of them lo?
<Wolfeyes> yes sir
<theblazehen> Kilos: Who runs the bin?
<Kilos> ther fly
<theblazehen> Wolfeyes: That's just loopback, so 127.0.0.1. The others are your actual interfaces
<Wolfeyes> ah, cool thank you
<Wolfeyes> That makes more sense now
<theblazehen> Ok, nevermind. The dns was down for a bit, back up now
<theblazehen> It's a pleasure Wolfeyes
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> theblazehen Wolfeyes is my son
<theblazehen> Kilos: Ah, okay
<Kilos> and he is old so be patient
<Kilos> hehe
<iqbal> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi iqbal 
 * chesedo now has an even scarier image of Kilos with a son named Wolfeyes :P
<Kilos> lol
<Wolfeyes> lol
<iqbal> i'm used to Chrome and Android...how is Chromium vs Firefox?
<Kilos> you can use chrome in ubuntu
<iqbal> how?
<Kilos> i dont use firefox i use opera-browser
<iqbal> ok
<Kilos> im sure chrome is in synaptic
<Kilos> might be called google-chrome
<Kilos> Maaz google how to install google chrome on 14.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Beginner: How to Install Google Chrome in Ubuntu 14.04" http://www.howtogeek.com/203768/beginner-how-to-install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-14.04/ :: "software installation - How to install Google Chrome? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome :: "Installing Chrome on Ubuntu 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/642758/installing-chrome-on-ubuntu-14-04 :: "Install or Upgrade Google Chrome 48 on…
<Kilos> iqbal ^^
<iqbal> thanks, when i click on the link, it doesn't do anything? i thought it would open in my browser?
<Kilos> it should
<Kilos> right click copy the link and paste it in your browser
<iqbal> i've installed the Chromium Browser. is it the same like Chrome?
<Kilos> i think chrome is similar to chromium
<Kilos> maybe im wrong but i thought chromium was out first
<theblazehen> iqbal: chromium is chrome with some of the closed source google stuff taken out AFAIK
<Kilos> hi fusionsparc 
<fusionsparc> Hi Kilos...doing well?
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<fusionsparc> Doing well.. :)
<fusionsparc> Have you played with Ubuntu 16.04 I think...
<Kilos> nope
<fusionsparc> Watched some youtube vids on features, not enough to switch in my opinion..
<fusionsparc> Whats the frequincy of updates for kubuntu a year?
<Kilos> lots
<Kilos> all ubuntu updates often to keep secure
<fusionsparc> I mean ver. update...
<Kilos> lts every 2 years 
<fusionsparc> ah
<Kilos> and every 6 months on non lts
<fusionsparc> I see..
<fusionsparc> You running Lts of short term?
<Kilos> lts
<Kilos> i must go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<fusionsparc> enjoy
<Kilos> fusionsparc if you dont have data cap ofr costs to worry about its actually exciting upgrading every 6 months
<fusionsparc> lol..isn't the short term release normally the beta releases?
<Kilos> no they have final releases
<fusionsparc> i see..
<fusionsparc> might look into that..
<Kilos> if you have two pcs then keeping lts to lts is good on one and the other used for checking all the new stuff
<fusionsparc> with every new release, do you need to install from scratch or upgrade existing release?
<Kilos> you can upgrade
<fusionsparc> ok
<fusionsparc> only have one pc so still contemplating it.
<Kilos> lol
<fusionsparc> bbl...dinner time..
<Kilos> enjoy
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm9ttsc
<Wolfeyes> when I have this written in interfaces it works
<Kilos> good
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmmmvt5
<Wolfeyes> and this doesn't work
<Kilos> lol use what makes it work
<Wolfeyes> Can someone explain why please
<Wolfeyes> it has to be static
<chesedo> when it is dynamic run `ifconfig` and base the static of that
<Kilos> lets hear what the clever peeps say
<Wolfeyes> would that setup change more if I am using arno's iptables?
<Wolfeyes> goes to look
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmnxr5n
<Wolfeyes> this is the working dynamic
<Wolfeyes> with "ifconfig"
<chesedo> most of the static then seems correct... just can't confirm gateway and network
<chesedo> although thing network might need to be a subset
<chesedo> why does it have to be static?
<Wolfeyes> because it is going to be a server on a network, and all the computers will have their own ip address.
<chesedo> this the internal nic?
<Wolfeyes> nic?
<chesedo> interface
<Wolfeyes> yes
<Wolfeyes> the server will run the firewall and squid to the other computers
<chesedo> try setting network to 192.168.1.0
<Wolfeyes> Will do
<chesedo> will the computers also have static addresses?
 * chesedo 's server ends that way
<Wolfeyes> yes they will
<Wolfeyes> brb testing
<chesedo> oh this is the server (gateway) so set gateway to its address too
<Wolfeyes> Okay that didn't work.
<Kilos> <chesedo> oh this is the server (gateway) so set gateway to its address too
<Wolfeyes> Wouldn't the gateway be the router ip which is 192.168.1.1? (Just a question)
<chesedo> umm, is your setup from the inside: computers -> server -> router?
<Wolfeyes> yes
<Wolfeyes> brb
<chesedo> so the router is the gateway for the server, and the server is then the gateway for the computers
<fusionsparc> stupid question, after changing ip's etc, does one need to restart the interface or it updates by default?
<chesedo> fusionsparc: think the connection needs to be re-establised
<fusionsparc> i see..
<chesedo> at least for static ones
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<fusionsparc> chers kilos..
<chesedo> night Kilos
<magespawn> good evening
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<magespawn> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Heya magespawn. How things
<magespawn> good and you?
<Cryterion> All good. Just bit tired. 8hr drives take there toll
<magespawn> that they do
<Cryterion> And have another one in the morning grr
<magespawn> where are you driving from and to? that must almost limpopo to cape town
<magespawn> ^be
<Cryterion> Witbank back to durbs
<magespawn> well at least it is a relatively nice road
<magespawn> which way do you go, before i make that statement
<magespawn> ?
<Cryterion> There's not much of a shortcut. Both routes about the same. I'll decide in the morning. Can either hit middleburg then down via newcastle. Or head to jhb then via heidelburg
<magespawn> i recently did some cross country driving, and it was beneficial for me to stay on the toll roads even though there was a cheaper route, only took 6 hours from Komaatipoort to Klerksdorp
<Cryterion> Won't hit jhb. There's a route off n12 going direct to heidelburg
<magespawn> yes i use that one a bit when going to kelrksdorp from hluhluwe
<Cryterion> Yeah. I tried the country roads on way up today
<magespawn> they are always a bit of a risk, last time i hit about 50 km of detour, that had been there so long the detour needed to be fixed
<Cryterion> Thinking off going the middleburg route down n11. That way i stop in on a job someone else is driving up for 
<magespawn> two birds with one stone?
<Cryterion> Think 90% of upgrades on n11 are done now anyway. And yeah two birds one stone
<magespawn> seems like a long way to drive for a job, wouldn't local be cheaper?
<Cryterion> No one capable. 
<magespawn> ahh i see, as always
<Cryterion> There's major power problems in witbank atm
<Cryterion> Power was out where i am for about 3hrs earlier
<magespawn> joy and happiness
<magespawn> quite ironic, really
<Cryterion> Had a controllers entire psu system blown last week due to switching surges between genset and eskom +-10 times a night
<magespawn> no ups? or is that not possible?
<magespawn> bed time-ish,good night all
<Cryterion> Night
<inetpro> everyone sleeping already
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-03
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro and others
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Wolfeyes> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<superfly> Morning Kilos thatgraemeguy Wolfeyes 
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos, oom bail gister aand toe vroeg uit...
 * chesedo is suppose to be the old one remember :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek kan net doen wat die hoofpyn toelaat
<chesedo> ouch, hoop oom voel vandag better?
<Kilos> dis daar maar beheerbaar op die oomblik dankie
<chesedo> sterte oom...
<Kilos> dankie
<Wolfeyes> hey chesedo
<chesedo> hi Wolfeyes, you got the network up
<Wolfeyes> something interesting happened last night, after resetting the /etc/network/interfaces back to dhcp, when I "ifconfig" it only shows the "lo" and not the "p3p1"
<Wolfeyes> I am using my spare computer to connect to the net
<Wolfeyes> hence me not coming back online lol
<Wolfeyes> Just another question, I understand the "p3p1" is slot 3 port 1, can't this be changed to "eth0" and my "p5p1" to "eth1", or is it correct the way it is?
 * chesedo does not know, they changed from eth* after the 15.04 (or 14.10) release
<Wolfeyes> morning superfly didn't see that up there, sorry.
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: something that fusionsparc pointed out last night is to remember to restart the networking service after making changes to the interface file
<Wolfeyes> I normally restart the pc chesedo
<chesedo> that can also work, just takes longer
<Wolfeyes> I also noticed sometimes it keeps a swap file with the old information still in it
<Wolfeyes> which I removed
<chesedo> what did you use to edit it?
<Wolfeyes> gedit
<chesedo> gedit usually does that
<Wolfeyes> I looked at it once or twice in vi
<chesedo> that is a better way to go (when without a GUI) just takes some time to get used to
<chesedo> which Ubuntu version are you using?
<Wolfeyes> ubuntu server if I am not mistaken, latest one
<chesedo> no, i mean the release version
<Wolfeyes> I added a kde desktop to it as well just for the time being, I will remove it later
<Wolfeyes> let me see
<chesedo> use `sudo services restart networking` to restart the networking service
<Wolfeyes> Trusty 14.04.04
<Wolfeyes> ah ty
<inetpro> good mornings
<chesedo> if above... ah never mind
<Wolfeyes> hey inetpro
<chesedo> moring inetpro
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: one thing. How did you open gedit to be able to edit the interfaces file?
<Wolfeyes> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
 * chesedo thought so
<chesedo> do a quick google search for 'gksudo vs sudo'
<Wolfeyes> goes to look
 * chesedo has to go for a while... wbb
<Wolfeyes> typed in, "sudo services restart networking" and I got "sudo:services: command not found" was the reply.
<Kilos> use nano man
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: sorry sould be service (without the s)
<Wolfeyes> goes to look
<Wolfeyes> unrecognised service
<Wolfeyes> let me just change back to the original file again
<Wolfeyes> brb
<chesedo> oh boy, i gave you the wrong ordering. should be `sudo service networking restart`
 * chesedo used to systemd
<Wolfeyes> lol, goes to look again
<Wolfeyes> "stop:unknown instance  start: Job failed to start"
<dlPhreak> Morning
<Wolfeyes> hey dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> Wolfeyes: hello!
<Wolfeyes> I think everyone is busy currently 
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> I think you may be correct, Wolfeyes .
<dlPhreak> Morning Kilos 
 * chesedo just had to test if the command was correct... ended up having to restart all his services
<Kilos> ai!
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: failing to start is prob a config error
 * chesedo thinks syslog should contain the error
<chesedo> `tail /var/log/syslog` directly after trying to (re)start networking
<xsm> chesedo: it's Wolfeyes
<xsm> using a network manager to connect now - not the right thing on a server - but it connects at least now
<chesedo> xsm: it - meaning the clients?
<xsm> My company name - X. Services and Maintenance
<chesedo> lol, i meant do you mean the computers by it?
<chesedo> internal ones
<Sxuza> what does xsm do?
<xsm> it = the clients server.
<chesedo> Sxuza: prob something eXcellent
<Sxuza> ahhaha 
<xsm> Biometrics, payroll, time and attendance - experimenting with linux lol
<Sxuza> does anyone here use a Mac?
<xsm> Access control as well.
<Sxuza> good stuff xsm 
<chesedo> biometrics... interesting.....
<magespawn> good morning all
<magespawn> i have a email sending problem to SARS, i am getting a SPF 553 error, any insight?
<Wolfeyes> hey magespawn
<magespawn> hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<MaNI> your mailserver is missing a DNS record that some receiving mailservers look for
<Kilos> hi iqbal 
<iqbal> hi Kilos
<magespawn> MaNI: thanks i will check that out
<magespawn> MaNI: spf/dns record only had op of google's ip instead of using v=spf1 include:_spf.google.com ~all
<magespawn> s/op/one
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hope mine never goes crazy like that. too much thinking work. write the fix down magespawn 
<magespawn> nothing serious, that must have happened when i was fiddeling around earlier, we had some issues with spam 
<Kilos> sjoe spam is a pain , i cleared out my spam today , 300 of which 5 were ubuntu related
<magespawn> the mailing list stuff seems to get flagged sometimes, seems to depend who is included in the sending and recieving
<Kilos> others were gambling stuff, viagra adds and other sites that look like interesting stuff like car info, drive and health and they all go to sites that show females that want dates and husbands
<Kilos> and so many offering credits cards and loans
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> most of mine have to do with brides, of one sort or another
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lovely russian ladies looking for husbands
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> enabled so much stuff in d-link router and no 3g internet then let it go directly to register with d-link for a dns and internet now works
 * Kilos scratches head
<Kilos> must be a female router
<superfly> Kilos: jy sê dit van alles wat jy nie verstaan nie.
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> hahahaha ja wel tannies is van die moeielikste wesens om te verstaan
<Kilos> wb Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> oh my, chased him away
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Wolfeyes> When someone has a moment please can you help me with checking my network, it is dhcp and It needs to be on static, I have a router, with the server connecting to it and all other internal computers connecting to the server, I have tried so much since last night I have no clue where to go from here.
<Wolfeyes> hey magespawn
<magespawn> hi Kilos Wolfeyes 
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: do you know much about networks:
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> Wolfeyes explain what exactly you need to do
<Kilos> and what you are using
<Kilos> like 2 network cards etc
<Wolfeyes> I do but not so much with ubuntu
<superfly> Wolfeyes: what are you trying to do?
<Wolfeyes> so let me start....
<magespawn> same principles 
<Cryterion> evening everyone
<magespawn> hi Cryterion 
<magespawn> ahh thought he had gone a bit still there
<Wolfeyes> I have a router, which connects to a server, via onboard motherboard, then from the server on the 2nd network card, it must go out to the internal network computers ( about 20)
<Wolfeyes> sorry about that
<magespawn> no worries
<Wolfeyes> There is Arno's iptables and squid on the server to control the network
<Wolfeyes> I have tried to set the server to static ip and nothing seems to work. Secondly when booting and shutting down I see a warning of eth0 and eth1 does not exist, I thought by trying to rename p3p1 to eth0 that would solve the problem, it doesn't ( found a bug on launchpad which does this)
<Wolfeyes>  it is still p3p1 and p5p1 respectively.
<magespawn> why are you going through the server to the network? is that the proxy server?
<Wolfeyes> yes
<magespawn> what os?
<Wolfeyes> trusty
<Wolfeyes> 14.04
<magespawn> just server/
<Wolfeyes> with a kde display
<Wolfeyes> server with a kde desktop
<magespawn> okay, i would ask why the desktop, but lets leave that
<magespawn> what is the out put of ifconfig?
<magespawn> or sudo ifconfig
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm9zd4h
<Wolfeyes> before I couldn't even see the p5p1, now at least I see that
<Wolfeyes> but I had to load network manager to get it there which is kind of defeating the object of a server I know but I was trying to do it without help.
<magespawn> i assume p3p1 is the one connected to the router
<Wolfeyes> yes
<magespawn> there are two ways you can make sure the ip address remains the same, you can set it on the computer or you can have the router assign it to the mac address that come with that network adaptor
<magespawn> i am not sure why they are called p3p1 and p5p1 though
<Wolfeyes> I think it would be best to asign it to the computer.
<magespawn> is the server going to control the rest of the network?
<Wolfeyes> yeah I know, I been battling all day to change it.
<Wolfeyes> yes
<magespawn> i normally try to do both 
<Wolfeyes> ah
<Wolfeyes> makes notes
<magespawn> let me see what i can find, that way your network stays up even if the router is down
<Wolfeyes> interesting theory
<magespawn> that is assuming you have more than one switch etc, also i have had the dhcp onthe router fail
<Wolfeyes> oh boy I am sure that can create chaos.
<magespawn> if the ip and dns are set statically then the router is just the gateway
<Wolfeyes> I had that with one or two clock machines as well.
<magespawn> if the router know about the address assignment then if that computer is down for some reason then its address does get given out to another
<magespawn> have you tried the offical documentation?
<Kilos> ai! internet very slow tonight
<magespawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Kilos> hehe he has looked at that one i think and a few more
<magespawn> and gone again
<Kilos> murphy is a strong follower of sharpes
<Kilos> i have the router connecting with 3g and supplying wireless
<Kilos> and now the lappy using that connection instead of my 3g modem here
<Kilos> no wonder iftop stopped showing and wwan0 stuff
<Kilos> ian is really battling with that setup
<magespawn> i see that you can name the interfaces there, so that might be a place to start
<Kilos> networking is not easy for newbies
<magespawn> is the server online
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> yes i think so
<Kilos> his hassle comes in with using the 2 network cards i think
<magespawn> okay, so then he just wants the server ip to stay the same
<Kilos> and those funny name things to stay as eth0 and eth1
<Kilos> the bug talks about that
<magespawn> why? what difference does that make?
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/biosdevname/+bug/1284043
<Kilos> something to do with the funny names
<Kilos> p3p1 and p5p1
<magespawn> here is something else http://askubuntu.com/questions/558387/what-is-the-meaning-of-p3p1-p2p1-p1p1-network-device
<Kilos> Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes>  router will be 192.168.1.1, server 192.168.2.1 (due to firewall) and the rest of the computers in the 192.168.2.2/30 range
<Kilos>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/558387/what-is-the-meaning-of-p3p1-p2p1-p1p1-network-device
<iqbal> hi
<Wolfeyes> hi iqbal
<Kilos> hi iqbal you winning?
<iqbal> ;)
<iqbal> tried to install Google Earth
<Wolfeyes> ty Kilos, I saw that today about it being p3 slot 3 and p1 port 1
<magespawn> the servers ipon the router side should be in the same range as the router as in 192.168.1.x
<Kilos> ah
<Wolfeyes> it currently is
<Wolfeyes> but the setup mentioned up there was for the full install of the firewall
<Wolfeyes> everything is currently on  192.168.1.1/30 range
<magespawn> on the other side it does not really matter, in so much as that the server should control it
<Wolfeyes> I was told the firewall can change the range for better security
<iqbal> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<Wolfeyes> and that it where I am trying to get to but can't even setup up the straight range magespawn
<Wolfeyes> is where*
<magespawn> Wolfeyes you are essentially making two networks
<Wolfeyes> true
<magespawn> the second ip address range can be what ever you want
<magespawn> did you try this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html ?
<Wolfeyes> tell me..... does the firewall currently control the ipranges of the network cards?
<Wolfeyes> goes to look
<magespawn> no,  that is controlled by the network configuration
<magespawn> the firewall controls the traffic, open ports and direction of traffic
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm2czer
<Wolfeyes> the first command doesn't even go through because it isn't looking for p3p1 but eth0
<magespawn> if you have two networks you will have to set it so that the one network is aware of the other or the traffic will not travel out to thenet and back again
<magespawn> change the command remove eth0and insert p3p1
<Wolfeyes> currently I am just trying to get a single range network correct.
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm8d78j
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmrf256
<Wolfeyes> in the Ethernet Interface Logical Names, I had to go create that file, it didn't exist.
<magespawn> maybe that was the problem, did you install the server then add the desktop?
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmvcwm9
<Wolfeyes> yes
<magespawn> i have always had problems when doing that,seems to leave things out
<Wolfeyes> I don't feel so alone now :-P
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmwcu5g
<Wolfeyes> I must remind you, network-manager is still running though.
<Wolfeyes> mmmmm only 100Mb's
<magespawn> the network will run at the speed of the slowest card
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmyjg5u
<Wolfeyes> there is only really mails, and one booking website going through the computer
<Wolfeyes> okay now we back to static ip
<magespawn> okay, so what did you do? just use p3p1 instead of ethx?
<Wolfeyes> I am going to remove the network-manager, and change the interfaces file data to static for  the p3p1, if I get thrown off , I will be back if it is longer than 30 minutes then I couldn't get back on.
<Wolfeyes> I have already done this today many times, it didn't work. But lets give it another go.
<magespawn> good luck
<Kilos> yeah heapsa luck
<Kilos> magespawn what did you guys do i missed something
<Wolfeyes> One thing I can say this was an enjoyable learning curve coming from the koala days when I started.
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: has been posting all the time, and doing stuff in the background
<magespawn> Kilos: that bug on launchpad, describes a different problem
<superfly> Wolfeyes: eth0 and eth1 are just arbitrary names. p5p1 is just as good. don't try to change it, you'll only cause more headaches for yourself
<Xsm> ty superfly
<magespawn> Wolfeyes/Xsm all good?
<magespawn> superfly: why the diffrence though?
<Xsm> but the system when shutting down says eth0 and eth1 not configured
<superfly> magespawn: different device driver
<magespawn> ahh
<Xsm> not sure magespawn
<superfly> magespawn: atheros wifi cards used to be called ath0 and ath1
<superfly> I've seen en0 and ar0 too
<superfly> it's really arbitrary what they are called, as long as they work and they are unique
<magespawn> decided by the driver?
<superfly> something like that
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmvdr9d
<magespawn> right
<superfly> magespawn: you know our devices at work?
<magespawn> the airtime machines/
<magespawn> ?
<superfly> yes
<Xsm> I haven't rebooted, I am sure if I do I will not come back :-P
<superfly> so the generation 1 devices (the ones you had/have) are /dev/ttyUSBx
<superfly> and our new generation 2 devices are /dev/ttyACMx
<superfly> different drivers, different device names
<Xsm> yay ifdown and ifup seemed to work, goes to check ifconfig
<magespawn> Xsm that will be because the network manager is not working, just a guess
<superfly> Xsm: did you install a Desktop ISO without the desktop, or did you actually install the server ISO ?
<Xsm> it didn't work all day
<Xsm> server iso superfly
<superfly> hrm
<superfly> server doesn't come with network manager
<superfly> magespawn: ^^
<magespawn> where you using eth or p3p1
<Xsm> p3p1
<magespawn> did install kde afterwards
<magespawn> starnge then Xsm
<magespawn> strange too
<superfly> Xsm: did you install the "kde-desktop" package?
<Xsm> Uuuum not sure
<Xsm> Kilos was helping with that
<Kilos> kubuntu-desktop
<Xsm> I think it was just the desktop display
<Xsm> yeah that
<magespawn> i tried that once, made a complete stuff up, borked the system nicely
<Xsm> lol
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm9gwvt
<magespawn> i did try more than desktop too, so that might have something to do with it
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmvmeda
<magespawn> ^one
<Xsm> okay going to reboot and see if I can still login
<magespawn> progress
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> why p5p1 not static as well
<magespawn> not set yet
<Kilos> magespawn ty for helping him
<magespawn> not sure that i did
<magespawn> rubber duck
<Kilos> heavy jump into giving linux support to a client
<Kilos> straight into a server install thats not a standard one even
<Kilos>  but he is learning
<magespawn> is wolfeyes setting this up for someone else?
<Kilos> its a hotel client of his
<Kilos> but in the sticks so no adsl even
<magespawn> i also think that the proxy server does not need to have two network interfaces
<Kilos> and they want to only allow a few pcs to have full internet access
<Kilos> the one interface is just to control who can do what on the net
<Kilos> wb Wolfeyes 
<magespawn> you just have to define the proxy/gateway on the the client computers
<Wolfeyes> ty
<Kilos> too involved for me
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmvg8m3
<Kilos> i have everything allow everything to me
<Wolfeyes> I have to sort the server first :-P
<Wolfeyes> and I am back to dynamic
<Wolfeyes> in order to get on the net
<Kilos> cant you have static ips on the server and pcs and dynamic on the router side
<magespawn> then there is something that dynamic is giving the static is not
<Wolfeyes> they should all be static
<magespawn> perhaps routing information
<magespawn> brb going to get charger
<Wolfeyes> easier to control and manage
<Kilos> te router only allows the server to connect through it not so?
<Wolfeyes> only on dynamic
<Wolfeyes> currently
<magespawn> i forget how to check gateway 
<Wolfeyes> not static
<Kilos> ill go silent soon, got a meeting
<Wolfeyes> where you got a meeting kilos?
<Kilos> #ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> 1 guy applying for ubuntu membership
<Kilos> he is in bangladesh
<Kilos> and a loco of about 7 peeps
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm8zr95  <---- current magespawn
<Wolfeyes> ah okay Kilos
<Kilos> and im half asleep already
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: looks the same as when you were on static
<Wolfeyes> These things happen to us all.
<Wolfeyes> exactlly
<Wolfeyes> so I have no clue what I am doing wrong
<Wolfeyes> brb making a sandwich the worms are whinning
<magespawn> cool beans
<Wolfeyes> okay back
<magespawn> okay then
<Wolfeyes> so what do you think this could be?
<Wolfeyes> oh I was still reading that link
<magespawn> i struggeled with this before, cannot remember what i did to solve it
 * magespawn gives magespawn a swift kick in the backside
<Kilos> lol
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Kilos> i always tell you to keep notes
<Wolfeyes> okay the only other thing is dns-search and dnc-nameservers
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> when on static can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Wolfeyes> When in doubt as the Fly :-P
<Wolfeyes> I would if it could connect but it can't even connect to the net
<Wolfeyes> not that I have tried but konversation can't connect to Irc
<magespawn> how do measure whether it is connected or not?
<magespawn> ^you
<Wolfeyes> you see me login in or not :-P
<magespawn> no, but if dns is not working it will not find irc.freenode.com
<Wolfeyes> or google another page searching for info
<Wolfeyes> exactly
<magespawn> you can be on line without dns you just need to know ip of the website
<magespawn> cannot google for pages by name if dns is broken
<Wolfeyes> I don't know what else to do.....
<Cryterion> I don't trust google
<Wolfeyes> Many don't lol
<Wolfeyes> But kilos loves them :-P
<magespawn> set the dns in your network config file so that the static setup knows which servers to use
<Cryterion> why on earth does the google earth app require heirloom-mailx package
<Wolfeyes> Noobie here :)
<Wolfeyes> Have no clue. magespawn you reffering to dns server etc?
<Cryterion> no prob, see magespawn is helping you out :)
<magespawn> yes that is what translates www.website.com into the ip address on the net
<Wolfeyes> I am getting there, doing things today I have not dreamed about and getting results so lets see what happens.
<Wolfeyes> Goes to work
<magespawn> if you can ping 8.8.8.8 but not www.googl.co.za then we know your static setup does not have correct dns setup
<Wolfeyes> Just curious magespawn
<magespawn> s/www.googl.co.za/www.google.co.za
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: no worries
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm8zr95
<Wolfeyes> look at that please
<Wolfeyes> bottom left
<Wolfeyes> 192.168.1.0
<Wolfeyes> and 168.254.0.0
<Wolfeyes> what is that?
<Wolfeyes> sorry 169.254.0.0
<Wolfeyes> is that not the destination servers on the net being used from the modem in the router?
<magespawn> 192.168.1.0 refers to all traffic that is not for your network, i think, stand to be corrected on that though
<magespawn> 169.x.x.x is usually an autoconfig address, not sure about here though
<Cryterion> after searching, looks as though it's a local link address, got something to do with dhcp on the local network to route only internally, will post link in in a moment
<Cryterion> http://serverfault.com/questions/132657/where-route-to-169-254-0-0-comes-from
<Cryterion> Seems to give some explanation in it
<Cryterion> It does mention it could help resolve failed dchp address allocation, which I understand is happening on 1 of your network cards
<Xsm> ok magespawn
<Xsm> it looks like I am connected
<magespawn> so dns?
<Xsm> but the minute I am sure if I reboot I will not be able to connect again and have to change the inface file again
<magespawn> lets see
<magespawn> dhcp also assigns dns
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm5yeza
<magespawn> not sure if that is the correct syntax
<magespawn> hold on a sec
<Xsm> lol okay
<Xsm> got it off the link you gave me but I am willing to change it if it will mean it will work :-P
<Cryterion> looking at the info, have you not allocated a static ip that is within the dynamic ip range on the router?
<Xsm> yes for now I want it to be in the same range
<Xsm> I just want to get it working first
<inetpro> good mornings
<Xsm> then we can look at splitting it up for the firewalls
<Xsm> hey inetpro
<Xsm> wolfeyes <-- here
<inetpro> eh
<inetpro> how goes it?
<Cryterion> I've never allocated it that way, I've always allocated outside of it, but am not sure what the effect would be if within the range
<Xsm> Challanging lol
<Cryterion> hi inetpro
<Xsm> All networks connect immediately if within the same range, as long as they not the same ip as the other one.
<magespawn> that should not make a difference, it will if the computer is off and the address get assigned to another 
<Cryterion> yes, that what I think
<Xsm> currently only this server is connected to the router
<Cryterion> might not affect now, but may later
<Xsm> later I will make the router a different range altogether from the internal network
<Xsm> the server will divide it
<magespawn> you could assign the address outside dhcp range or assign it from the router via mac address
<Xsm> more security.
<Xsm> problem is I am not using the router currently, that is at the client
<Xsm> yet it connects the same way as my router is currently connected
<Xsm> What make of network card and motherboard did you have previously when you had problems magespawn?
<magespawn> Xsm my one system on centos uses the following DNS1=10.0.0.1
<magespawn> DNS2=192.168.1.1
<magespawn> that is the two routers on my network
<magespawn> the routers have static dns set to google
<Xsm> the router dns must be set or I wouldn't be talking to you now lol
<Xsm> but how to find what is stopping it going through when it is on static is a whole new ball game
<magespawn> this is the complete setup http://bin.snyman.info/mmm58uvr
<magespawn> indeed
<Xsm> What command did you use to get that?
<magespawn> Xsm as soon as you change it to static and reboot the computer stops taking the dns from the router, and since it is not set in the network config nothing happens
<magespawn> that is what the ping of 8.8.8.8 and www.google.co.za will show 
<magespawn> vim /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
<magespawn> this is on centos though there may be differences
<Xsm> There was a website today that had that file
<Xsm> and I searched for the directory of sysconfig
<Xsm> nothing there
<magespawn> centos is based on redhat not debian like ubuntu
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmvupv9
<magespawn> i must say you have kept me intrigued, i have forgotten abouttwo cups of coffee
<Xsm> yet there was an ubuntu site looking for that file
<Xsm> ha ha ha ha
<Cryterion> lol
<Xsm> I have given up on coffee and tea
<Xsm> and trying to keep water intake of ph 7 and higher
<Xsm> okay well let me reboot
<Xsm> brb
<magespawn> systemd/ has taken over most of that functionality i think
<Wolfeyes> well I am back
<magespawn> okay, working?
<Wolfeyes> can't remember if I uninstalled the network manager again
<Wolfeyes> let me check
<Wolfeyes> maybe that was all it needed - ty magespawn
<magespawn> if it works - pleasure
<magespawn> cool fun
<Wolfeyes> it is yes
<Wolfeyes> I love networking.
<Wolfeyes> Was very sad they stopped the one deal in on eof the mines that would have been an awesome project.
<Wolfeyes> brb just trying again lol
<Wolfeyes> Nice- now I have to setup the other network card and see if the other computer links to it.
<magespawn> the network settings will have to passed through or set up for the internal network too
<Wolfeyes> there is where when I spoke to the other guys a few weeks back, the two cards could be different ranges and the firewall would link them
<magespawn> that will control the traffic between the two
<magespawn> this i have not done before on a computer
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmjq69v
<magespawn> i have setup a mikrotik router to do a similar setup
<Wolfeyes> interesting
<Wolfeyes> okay lets see if I get kicked off again
<Wolfeyes> read in an article today the second card gets the gateway etc from the first card and when you put it in it affects boot up time.
<Wolfeyes> brb
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> thats getting like windows
<Kilos> whats happening Xsm 
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm5e74k
<Kilos> are you getting somewhere at least
<Xsm> slowly thanks to magespawn
<Xsm> it would have taken me forever
<Kilos> this feels like forever
<Xsm> where is says not configured I put it not to look for the gateway and dns
<Kilos> my head keeps toppling over
<Xsm> upon changing it, it gave the "Failed to bring up p5p1."
<Xsm> You finished with the meeting kilos?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> poor guy failed
<Xsm> eish
<magespawn> Xsm a problem for tomorrow, my bed is screaming my name
<Xsm> sorry bro
<Xsm> ty you very much for your help magespawn
<Xsm> have a good night sleep
<magespawn> no worries, i will online tomorrow most of the day
<Xsm> cool ty
<Xsm> see you then
<magespawn> pleasure, been good to help instead of just watch
<Kilos> night magespawn ty
<Xsm> night everyone and have a good evening
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> night boy
<Xsm> lol @ that
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Xsm> night dad
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> superfly bed time
<superfly> but ooom!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you needyour beauty sleep
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-04
<chesedo> morning all
<inetpro> good morning chesedo 
<inetpro> you are early 
<inetpro> oh and hi to everyone else as well 
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly chesedo thatgraemeguy and other lurkers
<Kilos> oh theblazehen too
<chesedo> inetpro: you mean late :P
<chesedo> oh hello oom Kilos
<chesedo> hows head today?
<Kilos> much better ty
<chesedo> yw, great to hear...
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> all  depends what i have to do today
<Kilos> physical work hammers it
<chesedo> oh, i thought it was the often mentioned visa stuff giving you one :P
<Kilos> hows things by you lad
<Kilos> that as well ja
<chesedo> heat giving you the headaches?
<Kilos> nono i love te hed
<Kilos> heat
<chesedo> great, just have to work hard for upcoming assignments...
<Kilos> getting cold this morning
 * chesedo felt it for the last few mornings
<Kilos> any temp under 20 c is cold for me
<Kilos> im a durban beach bum at heart
<Kilos> hmm...
<dlPhreak> Good morning.
<Wolfeyes> Morning everyone
<dlPhreak> Wolfeyes, Kilos
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes  dlPhreak 
<Wolfeyes> hey dlPhreak Kilos
<dlPhreak> Howz yawl doin?
<dlPhreak> TGIF
<Wolfeyes> Doing okay. Working hard and smart. Just tackling project for project, and you dlPhreak?
<dlPhreak> I'm good just a bit overworked.
<Wolfeyes> I know that feeling dlPhreak, but also very glad I have work. Many others do not.
<dlPhreak> Especially now
<dlPhreak> Luckily there's nothing strong coffee and a bash script can't fix.
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> Can anyone tell me if one can use ssh from a windows setup to a ubuntu server?
<dlPhreak> bitvise ssh is good on windows.
<dlPhreak> putty is crap
<Wolfeyes> ah ty dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> yw Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> hey thatgraemeguy
<Wolfeyes> hey iqbal
<dlPhreak> Wolfeyes: are you and Kilos related?
<Wolfeyes> Father and son dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> No shit! That's cool.
<Wolfeyes> What gave it away lol
<dlPhreak> Well actually I've been looking through old meeting logs but the fact that you greet people lol
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha
<dlPhreak> My dad also uses linux but I would never be able to get him to use IRC chat.
<Wolfeyes> He beat manners into me :-P
<Kilos> it worked
<dlPhreak> Trust XD
<Wolfeyes> The guys here although very busy give the best support I know of so far. And they helped increase my dad and my knowledge to where it is today. 
<Wolfeyes> I work most of the time on windows systems and would love to get my programs running on ubuntu, I would move completely away from windows.
<dlPhreak> I wish games would work on wine without effort because that's the only reason I still have windows. My work is all on linux.
<dlPhreak> I actually managed to run witcher 3 on wine after like a week of tweaking.
<chesedo> don't mention that word - it causes nightmares
<chesedo> :P
<dlPhreak> wine or the other word?
<dlPhreak> cuz wine causes me more nightmares than texas chainsaw massacre.
<chesedo> lol, the other
<Kilos> ya crashed my system twice so now only teamviewer uses it
 * chesedo had the horror experience of waiting 10+min for his brother's Windows to start so that he chould print something on Tuesday
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> it was all those start up programs that was the worst
<dlPhreak> haha lol but actually linux people are very comfortable with windoze, it's windows people that fear linux.
<chesedo> true, but everytime i have to work on Win i remember why i love linux so much
<chesedo> anyone else here that's has worked so much on linux that you are forgeting how to do some stuff on Win?
<dlPhreak> I know the feels, when I do anything on windows, I still need linux in a VM to do anything.
 * chesedo finds it embarrising when a friend asks him to help with something and he then looks like a newbie
<dlPhreak> Hahaha so true.
<MaNI> I find it liberating, I've finally managed to shake all the phone calls asking for help
<MaNI> as I can now legitimately say "Windows 10? Sorry I haven't really used that much so not sure if I can help"
<dlPhreak> What's the response to that, MaNI ?
<MaNI> people mostly seem to be fine with that
<MaNI> I mean you don't really want help from someone who hasn't even used something...
<chesedo> MaNI: lucky you
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> did Wolfeyes do anything more last night?
<chesedo> hi magespawn, do not think so
<magespawn> hi chesedo
<magespawn> cool beans, i would like to see how it turns out
<chesedo> He was here earlier... guess he'll be back soon
<chesedo> else we can ask Kilos
 * chesedo also curious
<Kilos> hehe he is still busy doing something, i dunno what or maybe he is doing something else now even
<Kilos> im afk most of the time, letting sheep graze up to but not into herbs
<iqbal> hi Wolfeyes
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> hay
<magespawn> hey
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> chat later home time
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> dag se oom jan
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Langjan> ook goed dankie
<Langjan> wat is nuus?
<Kilos> daai clearance ding moet 14 werks dae wees wat maandag op is
<Kilos> ek het gehoop om dit vandag te kry
<Kilos> sug
<Langjan> Hou duim vas en vertrou dat dit nie sal wees soos die 30 dae vir die visa nie...
<Langjan> ai!
<Kilos> maar soos murphy se, as jy kan sukkel, sal jy
<Langjan> Wel ons hoop Maandag bring goeie nuus
<Kilos> ek hoop ook nie hulle gaan ook tyd mors nie
<Kilos> danki ons bid en hoop al maande
<Langjan> ja, darem 'n bietjie goeie nuus hier
<Kilos> vertel
<Langjan> my vriend Chris is baie beindruk met Ubuntu en het nog 'n ou wat wil oorskakel
<Kilos> mooi
<Langjan> sal hom hopelik volg week sien, hy wou more kom maar ek moet in Pietersburg gaan balle rol
<Kilos> dan moet jy hulle kry om ons ubuntu-za te join
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> julle toppies
<Langjan> sal so maak, chris is mos reeds daar
<Langjan> ja wel Chris is jou ouderdom 
<Langjan> kan ons nie die Guinness haal nie? 
<Langjan> met Linda turning 89 op linux en xchat 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> 'n toppie het hier op warmbad by spar ingegaan, toe hy by sy kar kom is die bande gesny, toe hy nog wonder wat om te doen word hy aangeval en beroof 
<Langjan> in die parkeerarea
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> ja en dit op die platteland, wees versigtig as jy alleen is daar in die stad, oz is beter
<Langjan> OK gaan jou verlaat en sien of ek nie iets kan breek nie, wou net hoor oor jou visum 
<Kilos> ok dan Langjan dankie vir die kuier
<Kilos> pas julle op
<Langjan> Dankie Kilos , jy ook
<Langjan> lekker naweek
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> jy ook danki
<Kilos> e
<Wolfeyes> eish
<Wolfeyes> Evening all.
<Kilos> what eish
<Wolfeyes> it work's lol
<Wolfeyes> I battled 4 hours today to try get back on
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> and now it works
<Kilos> keep records
<Wolfeyes> it seems that way 
<Wolfeyes> I try to
<Kilos> and make a backup of home
<Wolfeyes> That is rsync isn't it?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /home/ /path to storage or backup
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> chat later
<Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm5zbme
<Wolfeyes> Now why would that be all of a sudden?
<Wolfeyes> Btw: usig another computer to connect to here.
<Wolfeyes> using*
<Cryterion> Wolfeyes, magespawn went offline
<Cryterion> <magespawn> chat later
<Cryterion> <-- magespawn has quit (Quit: leaving)
<Cryterion> Think you looking for him
<Cryterion> maaz tell magespawn <Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm5zbme
<Cryterion>  Now why would that be all of a sudden?
<Cryterion>  Btw: usig another computer to connect to here.
<Cryterion>  using*
<Maaz> Cryterion: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Cryterion> maaz is coffe on
<Cryterion> maaz is coffee on
<Cryterion> Maaz are you there
<Maaz> Cryterion: Sorry...
<Cryterion> Maaz coffee
<Maaz> Cryterion: coffee is liquid code
<Cryterion> Maaz is coffee on
<Cryterion> hmmm
<Cryterion> Maaz: Beer
<Maaz> Cryterion look in the fridge my friend
<Cryterion> Maaz: Is Coffee On
<Maaz> Cryterion: Huh?
<Cryterion> Maaz: is coffee on
<Maaz> Cryterion: Sorry...
 * Cryterion Still can't get it right, grrrr
<Cryterion> Maaz: Coffee
<Maaz> Cryterion: coffee is liquid code
<Cryterion> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Cryterion> ahh
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Cryterion!
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha ha @ Maaz
<Wolfeyes> hey Cryterion
<Wolfeyes> well it seems that the p3p1 network port just stopped working
<Wolfeyes> I "--forced" it now and it seems to work
<Wolfeyes> time to reboot
<Wolfeyes> it didn't show at all in the cat run/ifstate, on the "p5p1" and the "lo"
<Wolfeyes> only* not on
<Xsm> Yay
<Cryterion> ok, it's beyond me atm, I'd rather not interfere with what magespawn has done with you, so good luck
<Cryterion> ahh, so it worked
<Xsm> yeah for some reason it just stopped working
<Xsm> and when I tried to stop it and get it running again, it said not configured
<Cryterion> sometimes happens, more often on windows than linux though
<Xsm> yeah that was what I thought
<Xsm> Although...
<Xsm> I am sure these are Gigabyte mb and cards and they love windows, nt linux as I recall from one of my past mb's.
<Xsm> Then again my knowledge is limited and could very well be proven wrong :-P
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos good morning
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Cryterion> Not sure on that, with the my test pc's i have to play around with it's only nvidea(graphics) that I have to install their closed source drivers on ubuntu
<Xsm> heya superfly
<Xsm> lol @ good morning
<Cryterion> heya superfly
<superfly> hi Cryterion, Xsm
<Xsm> How you been superfly? Been a while.
<Xsm> How far did you get with zublevel zero?
<Cryterion> maaz doesn't know how to fetch beer, so you guys have to fetch your own
<Xsm> lol
<superfly> Xsm: actually busy, to be honest.
<Xsm> yeah I know that feeling very well.
<superfly> work, open source projects, debconf16 and kids keeping me on my toes
<Cryterion> I noticed a changed in his software, he doesn't respond to that
<Xsm> well that's awesome.
<Cryterion> Yeah kids do, how old are they they superfly
<Xsm> brb
<superfly> Cryterion: 6, 3 and 1
<Cryterion> still young, enjoy them now, that's the important part
<Cryterion> mine are young teenagers
<Cryterion> I have tablets to fix
<Xsm> Awesomeness
<Xsm> Now back to ssh.
<Cryterion> Xsm, all working 100% now?
<Xsm> SO it seems Cryterion, ty.
<Cryterion> then type Maaz: tell magespane <yourmessage>
<Cryterion> magespawn*
<Cryterion> he'll get it when he logs in again, I forwarded your problem to him via maaz
<Xsm> Maaz: tell magespawn Still working :-)
<Maaz> Xsm: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Xsm> Good bot.
<Cryterion> yep
<Xsm> Maybe one day he will fetch you a beer :-P
<Cryterion> he doesn't get beers though, only coffee
<Xsm> great I can ping the other pc
<Cryterion> can't even get tea out of him
<Xsm> Lol.
<Xsm> Great so the firewall was stopping the packets.
<Xsm> program the firewall-
<Xsm> In Arno's iptables firewall, would "NAT_STATIC_IP" be the ip address of all the computers in the internal network? As they will want to access certain websites on the internet?
<Xsm> eg: 192.168.1.5/30
<Xsm> or is it just the ip which the masquerading will asign for people externally to see?
<Xsm> eg: 192.168.1.19
<Cryterion> maaz: tell Xsm that the 192.x.x.x and 10.x.x.x range of ip's are not internet, but local ip allocatable addresses
<Maaz> Cryterion: Got it, I'll tell xsm on freenode
<Cryterion> <Cryterion> maaz: tell Xsm that the 192.x.x.x and 10.x.x.x range of ip's are not internet, but local ip allocatable addresses
<Wolfeyes> ty Cryterion
<Cryterion> No prob
<Cryterion> those ranges are internal only, for example 127.0.0.0
<Wolfeyes> okay but what is masquerading is for internal use
<Wolfeyes> okay so masquerading is for internal use, sorry stupid touchpad
<Cryterion> not sure by what meant by masquerading
<Cryterion> my understanding of masquerading by definition is presenting yourself to everyone around, I.E. letting all devices seen know that you're there
<Wolfeyes> according to what I read, it masks all the internal computers to look as though (to the external computers)  one ip address is being used.
<Cryterion> probably on the local network
<Cryterion> I.E. acting if it's dhcp
<Wolfeyes> and target the server, which has that ip adress instead of the other computers.
<Wolfeyes> still trying to figure it out really
<Cryterion> learning myself, don't worry, you'll get there
<Wolfeyes> :-P
<Wolfeyes> I think going through all these learning curves we don't realise how much we actually learn.
<Cryterion> example, IP address could say be 196.x.x.x (Internet IP - Router is allocated it by isp), but internally it's ip is 192.168.1.2, all comps on local net have a 192.168.1.x ip
<Wolfeyes> true
<Cryterion> you put a router together on a pc, and you have more control over the traffic in/out from local to inet now
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-05
<Kilos> Maaz hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> morning all
<MaNI> does anyone know of a linux program like filelight, except one that is smart enough *not* to follow symlinks across drive boundaries or to include mount points int he count
<MaNI> oh hey I have an ancient version of filelight, maybe I must just upgrade :)
<chesedo> hello all weekend dwellers
<chesedo> including MaNI and Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Cryterion on freenode told me "tell magespawn <Wolfeyes> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm5zbme" 13 hours, 33 minutes and 42 seconds ago
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, xsm on freenode told me "tell magespawn Still working :-)" 12 hours, 57 minutes and 57 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<chesedo> afternoon magespawn
<magespawn> hi chesedo 
<magespawn> Kilos: has Wolfeyes done anything more on that server?
<Kilos> i dont know magespawn i crashed early and havent heard from him today
<Kilos> we lucky we part of such a friendly loco you know
<chesedo> magespawn: he was last stuck with the masquerading
<Kilos> bangladesh is a tiny loco wit 21 peeps applying to join , some even 2 years ago and none get approved
<chesedo> Kilos: wow they sound like a string group
<chesedo> s/string/strong/
<chesedo> is that to join membership?
<Kilos> yeah bad and no support either for a guy applying for ubuntu membership
<Kilos> thats just to join the loco
<Kilos> so one guy tried on his own but with no guidance didnt have all his facts ready
<Kilos> shame man
<Kilos> i think maybe the existing members think they kinda elitist
<chesedo> thats bad... me thinks anyway
<chesedo> how did the loco itself get reapproved?
<Kilos> yes totally against ubuntu aims
<Kilos> oh  i havent checked if they are
<chesedo> so will this guy have any luck sorting things out?
<Kilos> we will help him rock the boat
<Kilos> imo those should be kicked inna but and even replaced if necessary
<chesedo> great to hear... they should watch out the storm with Kilos is coming :P
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> are you on the loco or membership coucil?
<Kilos> membership
<Kilos> but know some council members
<chesedo> oh, wondered how the "we" (loco council) will help him...
<Kilos> to keep me quiet they will need to fire me
<Kilos> we the membership board will help him
<chesedo> um, ok
<Kilos> shame man
<Kilos> poor guy even wants to teach peeps there about installing and using ubuntu and no loco support
<Kilos> ai!
<chesedo> wow, that loco is missing on some serious motivation
<Kilos> that loco isnt verified even
<Kilos> wow very few are
<Kilos> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> hi
<magespawn> and AGAIN
<MaNI> okay so updated filelight still doesn't work as it should - so back to original question, anyone know something like filelight that correctly avoids crossing filesystem boundaries?
<chesedo> MaNI: what exactly do you it to do (other than not crossing filesystems)?
 * chesedo knows of `du`
<chesedo> baobab seems to not cross filesystems
<MaNI> chesedo, the key feature is being able to visually see which files/directories are responsible for taking up most the space
<MaNI> sometimes a run away log file or whatever will take up the whole of / (or some stale data directory or whatever) and being able to easily see what is helpful
<MaNI> I'll try baobab and see
<MaNI> okay baobab seems to be behave correctly thanks
<chesedo> yw
<magespawn> MaNI: does it have to visual?
<MaNI> ideally yes, sifting through pages of du -hs output isn't very fun :p
<MaNI> baobab seems okay, filelight makes nicer charts but no good if it doesn't actually work properly
<chesedo> if filelight uses `du` internally, then maybe one can contribute the feature to it...
<MaNI> baobab works, so its fine :p
<chesedo> lol, ok
<thatgraemeguy> oh hi
<chesedo> hi thatgraemeguy
<thatgraemeguy> g'day :-)
<chesedo> almost, bit hot
<Kilos> ohi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> hi Kilos how goes?
<thatgraemeguy> yeah, pretty humid here today :-o
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<thatgraemeguy> lekker thanks :)
<magespawn> home time, chat later
<Wolfeyes> sjoe
<Wolfeyes> back eventually
<Wolfeyes> hello everyone
<Kilos> hi boy
<Wolfeyes> router decided to stop working this morning, took a trip to see another client, came back changed the router from (router allocate ip address to computers) to ( not allocate anything)
<Wolfeyes> hey dad
<Wolfeyes> on spare comuter now, server doesn't want to connect again, p3p1 down again
<Wolfeyes> goes back to my notes
<Kilos> ai!
<Wolfeyes> hey zipper
<zipper> Wolfeyes: Hey :)
<Wolfeyes> sighs
<Kilos> what now
<Wolfeyes> Night everyone - try again tomorrow
<Wolfeyes> can't get it to connect again
<Kilos> night boy, sleep tight
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: uhm
<chesedo> allocation sound like dchp mode was on...
<chesedo> so take it that your external is off
<chesedo> but clients can still reach the server
<chesedo> *? if true then that might help you
 * chesedo has to go
<Kilos> im gonna have an early night as well
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evning
<magespawn> evening too
<chesedo> lol magespawn, you just missed Wolfeyes there
<chesedo> Hi Rynomster, welcome to the ubuntu-za channel
<Rynomster> thanks chesedo. haven't been on in long time :o
<Rynomster> always on slack these days
<chesedo> oh ok, i'm also too new to know very old ones
<squish102> can anyone help me figure out what happened to my raid array? it is in RO mode
<squish102> it is a raid 0 (stripped?) or is that raid 1
<tumbleweed> squish102: cat /proc/mdstat
<squish102> output of dmesg|grep md0
<squish102> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmvhysh
<tumbleweed> squish102: the grep is probably removing useful context
<tumbleweed> but I'd bet an underlying device is failing writes
<squish102> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm8eu6a
<tumbleweed> ok, the raid device is happy
<tumbleweed> it's the filesystem that has gone read-only
<tumbleweed> could be entirely a filesystem problem
<squish102> checking dmesg without grep, lots of mention of errors with sdc
<tumbleweed> smartctl -a /dev/sdc
<squish102> although i just installed smart monitoring tools and it looks like all drives passed
<squish102> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmw42je
<tumbleweed> those Current_Pending_Sector and Offline_Uncorrectable counts point to a drive with problems
<tumbleweed> offline sectors have been removed from use, because they failed
<tumbleweed> pending sectors are un-readable and will be taken offline, when written to
<squish102> hmm that sounds bad
<tumbleweed> I replace a drive if either of those goes non-zero, and especially if it's a big number
<squish102> my sdd looks bad too
<squish102> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmcu5mc
<tumbleweed> those aren't necessarily a problem
<squish102> ^^ that one has lots of messages
<squish102> oh ok
<squish102> ok, take c drive out, bang it around and stick it in freezer and then good to go :)
<tumbleweed> get a new drive, dd-rescue sdc onto it, put it back in this raid-array, and fsck it
<tumbleweed> also, don't use RAID-0 for data you care about :P
<squish102> it is my backup server for my raid 5 array. cheap man backup, i wake it up, rsync to it, and shut it down every night
<tumbleweed> ah, well, then, thorw away the drive, make a new array :)
<squish102> yes, I don't have anymore 2tb drives laying around, so I will have to probably throw some 1tb drives in. need to get to 6tb of storage
<tumbleweed> if you overwrite the entire drive with 0s (to get all those pending sectors offline), the drive may recover
<tumbleweed> or it could continue to grow pending sectors
<squish102> hmmm, ok I can try google that and figure out what you mean
<tumbleweed> I'd try that if there were 2 or 3. But with hundreds, I don't have high hope
<squish102> thanks for the help
<squish102> about to destroy array.... 
<tumbleweed> np. good luck :)
<squish102> screwed up my hadoop cluster and now my home backup machine
<squish102> think i should go out drinking
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-06
<squish102>  lucky, found 2 1tb drives, so i'm rebuilding array now. stupid machine only had 4 sata ports, so had to slap in a pci sata card
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Wolfeyes>  morning everyone
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> did you see the info chesedo left for you
<Wolfeyes> No I didn't Kilos
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> <chesedo> allocation sound like dchp mode was on...
<Kilos> [Saturday 05 March 2016] [20:01:43] <chesedo> so take it that your external is off
<Kilos> [Saturday 05 March 2016] [20:02:03] <chesedo> but clients can still reach the server
<Kilos> [Saturday 05 March 2016] [20:02:33] <chesedo> *? if true then that might help you
<Wolfeyes> ty Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Wolfeyes> it wouldn't connect with static again, so changed it to dhcp, and it still wouldn't connect. somthing about the p3p1 wasn't configured again.
<Kilos> is all this hassle because of 2 network cards
<Wolfeyes> it seems because the network cards don't stay connected - or configured
<Wolfeyes> one is an onboard network card, and the other is a plugin
<Kilos> i wonder if you can do the same thing with only one card
<Wolfeyes> how do you do that when the networks must be split ?
<Kilos> the guys will know
<Kilos> youll have to just wait and try get those two to stay connected then they will be happy too
<Kilos> there must be a way to make the server decide who can do what with only one card as well
<Kilos> Wolfeyes read what these say. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274063
<Kilos> maybe an idea there
<Kilos> i only see eth stuff none of the new name for it
<Kilos> hi iqbal 
<iqbal> hi Kilos
<iqbal> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<iqbal> good
<iqbal> thanks
<Wolfeyes> ty will do, just going out 
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> Good evening 
<Kilos> ohi superfly hows things there
<superfly> Nice warm day. Chicken on the braai. 
<Kilos> enjoy
<superfly> Kilos: en met oom? 
<Kilos> goed dankie
<superfly> *yawn*
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> not even lunch time yet
<superfly> Ons was vroeg vanoggend wakker. 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> jy moet zak leer om te braai dan kan jy bietjie slaap in kry
<superfly> Kerk is 9-uur, ek moet daar wees op 8-uur, dis moet ons 7-uur opstaan 
<superfly> *dus
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> en jy het seker na middernag eers gaan slaap
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> hey superfly
<superfly> Hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> wb Rynomster 
<Rynomster> hey Kilos
<Rynomster> thanks :)
<Rynomster> having difficilty with my internet today :(
<Kilos> thats life when you have to rely on someone else to supply quality service
<Kilos> ha Xsm its working
<Kilos> ??
<Xsm> yeah, now to try with the firewall again
<Kilos> so its the firewall not setup right then
<Xsm> Okay firewall is running, now to add things in it again.
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> dont break it again
<Xsm> lol it's not about breaking it, I need to adjust things to get the computers to work on the internal
<Xsm> superfly: when working on a firewall must you allow the ip addresses on that computer the firewall is working from as well?
<Kilos> try it
<Kilos> just keep record of what you change
<Wolfeyes> everytime I restart it stops seeing the p3p1 network card
<Wolfeyes> or port because it is built into the mb
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> and thats the one it should have less hassles seeing
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Wolfeyes: are you using Arno's? 
<Kilos> im sure he is 
<Kilos> Xsm speak up
<Kilos> i need a nap
<Kilos> hi pavlushka welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> go see our site https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> i need an old man nap so make a noise quietly
<pavlushka> Ok
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks
<Xsm> lol @ that
<Kilos> lol
<Xsm> hey pavlushka
<Kilos> this is my home
<Xsm> now why did it connect now
<Xsm> I was just looking at files, not even editing them
<Kilos> Xsm the fly asked you if you using arno
<Kilos> the other you
<Xsm> yes superfly I'm sorry I didn't even see it was connected again
<Xsm> Yes I am using arnos or trying to get it to a put of working.
<Xsm> point of working
<Kilos> ok i nap ow
<Kilos> now
<Xsm> okay
<Xsm> put your computer on silent so we don't distrurb you Kilos
<superfly> Xsm: sometimes the firewall starts up before the networking. Arno's has a way to deal with this, I think you use a + in the place of the number that changes
<Xsm> :-P
<superfly> Xsm: or, you can set the IP address to fixed
<Xsm> How do you mean superfly, the number? Do you mean like an ip number?
<Xsm> I want the ip address fixed.
<superfly> Xsm: that's pretty easy actually, but because you installed KDE, I fear we'll have to deal with network manager, or at least work around it
<superfly> Xsm: what is the range of IP addresses that the router hands out?
<Xsm> I have uninstalled network-manager
<Xsm> I am trying to do it with cli
<Xsm> 192.168.1.1
<Xsm> the only reason I installed the kde desktop display over the server is so that I can talk to people on ubuntu-za through irc superfly, I don't know how or if that is even possible through the cli window alone.
<superfly> Xsm: no, not the router's IP address, the RANGE of addresses it hands out via DHCP
<Xsm> how would I find that out?
<superfly> Xsm: don't work on the server, work on your computer, SSH into the server
<superfly> Xsm: by looking at the router config
<Xsm> well I am trying to get the network cards configured  so I can ssh to it superfly
<Xsm> secondly I need the ssh to work to have internet to the 2nd computer or I have to disconnect to be able to talk to everyone
<Xsm> superfly: last night when I was kicked out by the router from both computers, I disabled the dhcp server on the router to be able to connect to the internet again.
<Xsm> The i could connect again, superfly.
<Xsm> then*
<Xsm> All the nights before that is was 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.254 superfly
<Xsm> current interfaces file http://bin.snyman.info/mmmy7ua6
<superfly> Xsm: then I recommend you log into the router and change it to 192.168.100 - 192.168.1.200. Or just disable it if you don't have anything else plugged into it.
<superfly> Xsm: ah, that would be at least one of your problems.
<superfly> Xsm: you can't have both your router <-> firewall and firewall <-> network set to 192.168.1.*
<Xsm> great so one less problem. it is disabled.
<superfly> Xsm: make your internal network something like 10.0.0.*
<Xsm> superfly: I see, that makes sense. So the firewall and router were trying to create the same ip.
<Xsm> superfly: okay hold on please and excuse my ignorance, but where do I change that now? Interfaces (the outgoing network card) (the incoming network card) or , the firewall ?
<Xsm> I am thinking the outgoing network card to the internal computers, in interfaces - I'm I correct? 
<superfly> Xsm: you need to change the p5p1 address to something like 10.0.0.1, and then the DHCP server running on your firewall to hand out a range of 10.0.0.100 to 10.0.0.240
<Xsm> In my case p5p1
<Xsm> okay great
<superfly> and make sure the DHCP server is serving from p5p1 as well
<Xsm> reads very carefully and goes to work
<Xsm> superfly: http://bin.snyman.info/mmm76rtn
<Xsm> reads again, you said change the ip of p5p1 to an ip, but then make sure it is running, mmmm
<superfly> Xsm: I said change the IP of p5p1
<superfly> Xsm: I said make sure DHCP is listening on p5p1
<Xsm> does the gw stay the same as p3p1?
<superfly> IIRC the gateway should be p3p1's IP address
<superfly> Xsm: this is what your network topology should look like: http://bin.snyman.info/mmmbuhvc
<Xsm> superfly: okay ty that makes a lot more sense.
<Xsm> superfly: http://bin.snyman.info/mmmc2kc8
<superfly> Xsm: actually, I don't think you need that gateway address
<Xsm> Must I remove it?
<superfly> yes, Arno's will handle the forwarding for you
<Xsm> okay
<Xsm> dns as well?
<Xsm> superfly:  restarting the network - 
<superfly> no, Arno's doesn't do dns
<Xsm> Ah okay
<Xsm> I read up it should get it form the first network device automatically, but not sure.
<Xsm> superfly: http://bin.snyman.info/mmm2wq8d
<Xsm> restarting network
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm5pzya
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm2j92s
<Xsm> rebooting
<Xsm> Yay it's still connected.
<Xsm> How do I make the dhcp to listen to p5p1 superfly? I been googling to get that and got this, http://bin.snyman.info/mmmnu2ey
<superfly> Xsm: you need a DHCP server, not try to make p5p1 into a DHCP client
<Xsm> superfly: how do I do that?
<superfly> sudo apt-get install dhcp-server
<Xsm> ty
<superfly> it might be called dhcp3-server
<superfly> Maaz: google how to set up a dhcp server on Ubuntu
<Maaz> superfly: "isc-dhcp-server - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu ..." https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server :: "dhcp3-server - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server :: "How do I install and configure a DHCP server? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/140126/how-do-i-install-and-
<Maaz> configure-a-dhcp-server :: "How To Install DHCP Server In CentOS And Ubuntu | Unixmen" http:…
<Xsm> so it is ty
<Xsm> Goes to read.
<Kilos> wow so much scrollback
<Kilos> ty for guiding superfly 
<Xsm> Yeah you missed a lot :-)
<Kilos> see the fly is the when all else fails man
<Kilos> we are blessed to have him with us
<pavlushka> Xsm: please respond, I have other works to do, I am still here only bcoz of you.
<Kilos> pavlushka carry on with other work
<pavlushka> Kilos: no no, when I take on, I try to complete it.
<Kilos> he sometimes gets called away or gets busy and forgets there is a chat going
<pavlushka> gotta go , see ya.
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> ty for helping
<Xsm> Yeah I got called by people here.
<Xsm> ty Kilos
<squish102> any prefered backup software? today I am using rsync over ssh to make a snapshot of my tv/movies collection
<squish102> sshd takes 95% of the cpu, doing it that way :(
<MaNI> what terrible cpu do you have?
<Kilos> lol
<squish102> dunno, it is some amd dual core: AMD Athlon(tm) 5000 Dual-Core Processor
<pavlushka_> Hi
<Kilos> hi pavlushka_ 
<pavlushka_> Using the phone  being away from the pc.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> when you get back see messages
<pavlushka_> Kilos: hi
<Xsm> superfly: http://bin.snyman.info/mmmwhgz8
<Xsm> I am not sure if I have done that correctly, but I tried.
<Xsm> is there a reason it would choose a "isc-dhcp-server" over a "dhcp3-server"?
<Xsm> Maybe this is a better one, http://bin.snyman.info/mmm72cqp I had to redo the dhcpd.conf in the /etc/dhcp/ path and not the /etc/dhcp3/ it wouldn't install the dhcp3 and chose the dhcp-server on it's own.
<Kilos> you learning lots fast hey
<Xsm> to much
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> onceit is working, thren in spare time review everything
<Xsm> been a little overwhelming - and even though at times I am getting frustrated, I am enjoying it.
<Xsm> When I done with this I will make another one from scratch for the home network.
<Xsm> Only troubles is time is against me now.
<Xsm> the dhcp server should only be for the external network card. So I am thinking everything should still be able to reconnect when I reboot, because the client will go crazy if they have to reboot and nothing connects.
<Kilos> wb
<Xsm> ty
<Xsm> I am making progress
<Kilos> yay
<Xsm> I changed that file again, http://bin.snyman.info/mmmm4g58 the "option netbios-name-servers" are what links to the internal computers, and that would be, I am guessing p5p1=10.0.0.1.
<Xsm> all windows computers
<Xsm> Thinking I need to change arnos firewall to the internal ip address as well.
<squish102> hmm, when backing up, you realize that a 1Gb network connection is not fast enough
<superfly> Xsm: are you running a netbios nameserver?
<superfly> Xsm: are you running a DNS server on the firewall?
<superfly> Xsm: are you running an NTP server on the firewall?
<Xsm> superfly: when I read the article, that is what they had in the article, and they stated for netbios server for windows computers connecting to the internal network, I do not know if these and the others are needed within that setup you showed me.
<Xsm> Some of the internal computers will need to connect to a mail server and 1 or 2 websites on the net, and the management computers will have full access to the net. (This is how they have requested it.)
<Kilos> sjoe major work, that kinda network setup
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> any news from Wolfeyes/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> fly gave him some stuff to try out
<Kilos> other stuff to do like install a dhcp server on the server
<magespawn> you would need that, the server has to become a router
<Kilos> last ian posted was http://bin.snyman.info/mmmm4g58
<Kilos> dont know anymore he has gone quiet
<magespawn> the broadcast address is usually 10.0.0.255
<Kilos> Maaz tell wolfeyes broadcast address is usually 10.0.0.255
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell Wolfeyes on freenode
<magespawn> i do not know what will happen if you set it as .254
<Kilos> thre fly gave him some links to follow instructions
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> do you have them, the links?
<superfly> <superfly> Maaz: google how to set up a dhcp server on Ubuntu
<superfly> <Maaz> superfly: "isc-dhcp-server - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu ..." https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server :: "dhcp3-server - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server :: "How do I install and configure a DHCP server? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/140126/how-do-i-install-and-
<superfly> <Maaz> configure-a-dhcp-server :: "How To Install DHCP Server In CentOS And Ubuntu | Unixmen" http:…
<magespawn> ta superfly
<magespawn> i forget about things sometimes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i forget about things all the time
 * tumbleweed waves to Kilos
<Kilos> hi there tumbleweed hows things there
<Kilos> where are you now
<tumbleweed> I'm in snowy Boston for the weekend
<tumbleweed> well, it's sunny, so all the snow is melting
<tumbleweed> but it was snowing lightly for the last few days
<tumbleweed> nice lazy sunday afternoon :)
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> you have become a real  globe trotter
<tumbleweed> yep, I quite enjoy this life
<Kilos> good, being happy in your job makes it all worth while
<tumbleweed> I make the job work for me :P (but my travel is mostly condoned by work, rather than required by it)
<Kilos> good if someone else pays the travel costs
<Kilos> flying is expensive
<tumbleweed> I wish :P but it works out reasonably. US salaries help a lot :P
<Kilos> oh yes
<magespawn> ahh well, it is rare that you get to have your cake and eat it
<Kilos> haha
<tumbleweed> quite
<Kilos> as long as you stay well and happy in your job tumbleweed 
<Kilos> thats all that matters
<Kilos> and dont foresake us of course
<tumbleweed> I'll be back soon - debconf in Cape Town :)
<Kilos> yeah july
<Kilos> i wish it was over, kept fly too busy for too long
<tumbleweed> yeah, I need to be working on that stuff, too, now
<tumbleweed> the website needs work for registration...
<magespawn> you can ask here, i am sure there would be people who could pitch in
<tumbleweed> yep, I'm sure we'll be doing more of that...
<magespawn> bed time for me, good night all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-27
<superfly> paddatrapper: ouch!
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> including Kilos even
<inetpro> and superfly as well
<inetpro> what did paddatrapper do now?
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly paddatrapper and  others
<Kilos> raining hard here now
<Kilos> frogboots really messed up
<Kilos> connect car battery wrong way around
<Kilos> maybe needs new glasses
 * Kilos wonders where padroni is now
<Kilos> Maaz seen padroni
<Maaz> Kilos: padroni was last seen 1 year, 14 days, 19 hours, 29 minutes and 53 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-02-18 10:35:58 GMT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-02-18 13:04:05 GMT
<Kilos> holy moly
<magespawn> good morning
<paddatrapper> morning everyone
<nsnzero> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Maaz> nsnzero: By the way, theblazehen on freenode told me "tell nsnzero look at rsync, and how it get work with links. One of the ways must work for you" 10 hours, 53 minutes and 30 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<nsnzero> this plasma neon is working out great - but is really comes as a bare system
<nsnzero> but kubuntu 17 is due in april with all the same features plus the extras if anyone planning on getting neon i suggest waiting for that
<paddatrapper> Or Debian testing at the moment. Has what's in kubuntu and, thanks to freeze, stable enough to run nicely
<paddatrapper> :)
<chesedo-> morning inetpro Kilos Maaz magespawn paddatrapper nsnzero and all others
<paddatrapper> morning chesedo- 
<nsnzero> hi chesedo paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> hey nsnzero 
<nsnzero> sorry paddatrapper - work but debian is great except they really test everything out throughly which delays things
<nsnzero> hi smile 
<thatgraemeguy> morning persons
<nsnzero> Morning thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> hi chesedo thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> and smile
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> sjoe major lag
<nsnzero> Kilos: and i thought its my usual monday lag - > need a couple cups of coffee to get in the work mood
<chesedo> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils chesedo I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<chesedo> morning thatgraemeguy
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<nsnzero> does anyone now the blue text color code used in  fedora's terminal ?
<thatgraemeguy> screenshot it and use a coloour picker tool in something like gimp
<nsnzero> thatgraemeguy: good tip thanks 
<chesedo> nsnzero: also check the profile setting (in the terminal)
<nsnzero> i am trying to mimic the fedora terminal - but to my dismay all google results shows white fonts so far
<theblazehen> nsnzero /me is currently running 17.04, works great
<theblazehen> Hi all
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen 
<nsnzero> theblazehen: do you have plasma 5.9 ?
<theblazehen> That's the latest one right? Yeah
<nsnzero> yip 
<theblazehen> Yup. If you run the dev releases then you at least get the latest software
<thatgraemeguy> mmmm I haven't done the KDE thing in a couple of years, perhaps its time for a fresh install for something different
<Kilos> kde rocks thatgraemeguy just a bit heavy
<nsnzero> the included apps makes it heavy - like the PIM suite 
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy tried https://lumina-desktop.org ? Quite decent
<nsnzero> if you dont use kmail or kontacts removing the PIM takes a few seconds of boot time 
<thatgraemeguy> yeah I use gmail, don't need that stuff
<nsnzero> its quite snappy once it loads thatgraemeguy - bit high on memory take 125 megs and 100 megs shared memory and thats just the plasmashell
<thatgraemeguy> mmm i think my laptop has 4GB
<thatgraemeguy> oh no it has 8 apprently
<nsnzero> thatgraemeguy: thats plenty to run plasma 
<nsnzero> and a couple vm's
<thatgraemeguy> I'll find some time to do a fresh install
<thatgraemeguy> yeah it had 4 when I got it and I remember I asked our hardware guy for another 4 because I mess around with VMs every now and then and it was a bit painful with 4
<thatgraemeguy> laptop about 3.5 years old already and still snappy, amazing what a difference ssd makes
<nsnzero> i have a small netbook with mint on it - its an atom cpu with 512mb ram - works well  
<andrewlsd_> nsnzero:  benefit of KDE Neon is that it is 16.04 (LTS) for OS, with latest KDE for GUI.
<andrewlsd_> theblazehen: was it LXD on 17.04 that borked?
<theblazehen> andrewlsd_ Dunno if latest version is released for 16.10 yet, but yes. Bugs are fixed now though
<andrewlsd_> Hi thatgraemeguy nsnzero theblazehen Kilos squish102 smile paddatrapper nuvolari_ inetpro chesedo pavlushka :-)
<nsnzero> greeting andrewlsd_ 
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<andrewlsd_> theblazehen: that is why I'm sticking to 16.04 for now.
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> andrewlsd you need to set ssl and sasl in your irc client
<theblazehen> andrewlsd It should have been a stable release afaik, so you should have it?
<andrewlsd> where are you seeing that?
<andrewlsd> ie, Kilos how can you see that I'm not.
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> i see when you login you give your ip addy then change host
<andrewlsd> ah, yes. 
 * andrewlsd goes to look up SASL + freenode
<Kilos> i gave the link here the other day
<nsnzero> isnt the ip address shown is the ip of the router not your pc ?
<nsnzero> all router have NAT enabled which maskes your actual ip 
<andrewlsd> ^ done. set QuasselCore to use SASL.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd damn, that lxd version is ancient. You're missing out on cool stuff
<Kilos> yay
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: `2.0.9-0ubunt amd64`  what am I missing out on?
<theblazehen> andrewlsd The networking stuff, and the very new (heh) storage stuff
<theblazehen> Some work on migration stuff a bit as well
<nsnzero> ip4 protocol doesnt have enough unique addresses - so NAT was created - ip6 has enough addresses for all 
<andrewlsd> theblazehen:  url?
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: me likes ipv4. coz me can remember ipv4 addresses. and me likes hiding true IP behind other IP NAT.
<andrewlsd> (but ipv6 has better multicast and security features too)
<theblazehen> andrewlsd https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/news/#lxd-29-release-announcement-15th-of-february-2017 https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/news/#lxd-23-release-announcement-27th-of-september-2016
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: I meant URL with news about newest LXD features. Thanks 
<nsnzero> thats going to be a thing of the past once ip6 becomes mainstream - every thing that connects to the internet will have a unique address - like a phone number
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: i know that because of the numbers of addresses and ports - port scanning will be near impossible 
<paddatrapper> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> \o paddatrapper
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: you using/going to be using  LXD + ceph? or LXD+ZFS or LXD+btrfs  or something else?
<paddatrapper> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> andrewlsd currently lxd + btrfs, might do ceph rather than mdadm+bcache+lvm on my iscsi target though
<theblazehen> Maybe get around to writing a ceph lxd storage provider one day
<theblazehen> andrewlsd https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/2875
<theblazehen> Ceph looks kinda hard though :( And looks like it's not the most efficient with SSD caching, seems like it loads files into ssd cache then serves it if it's not already in the cache
<theblazehen> And not sure how it would behave if I have a planned shutdown of some nodes and bring them back up (eg, reboot) if I have replication set to allow losing 1 disk etc
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: yeah. using Ceph is more of an "attach volume" type use case for me, or allow some app running in LXD to retrieve object from ceph (which would not require a Ceph/LXD integration, as app would just be retrieving network-based storage object)
 * andrewlsd has forgotten what that small lightweight S3-compatible object storage is called.
<andrewlsd> it is minio.io
<andrewlsd> I was looking for min.io
 * andrewlsd wonders about ceph vs minio.io
<chesedo> evening theblazehen andrewlsd
<chesedo> well afternoon actually
<andrewlsd> \o chesedo
<theblazehen> hey chesedo
<pavlushka> Hello andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> \o pavlushka
<pavlushka> and howdy theblazehen :)
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> theblazehen: you use mysql-workbench on arch?
<theblazehen> pavlushka I use http://dbeaver.jkiss.org/
 * theblazehen really likes it
 * pavlushka noticed the reason why :)
<andrewlsd> thanks theblazehen. I had never seen dbeaver before.
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: me neither, only seen beavers
<andrewlsd> lol
<inetpro> yikes! You guys talk too much :-)
<inetpro> is it Friday?
<nsnzero> lol 
 * pavlushka quietly replies to inetpro "NO"
<andrewlsd> ;-)
<Kilos> hahahaaaaaa
<theblazehen> Anyone got any storage recommendations? Need to use RAID 5/6 or erasure coding, and support SSD caching (writeback), all I need is for it to expose an iscsi target. If snapshots work well, then nice, otherwise it's not a big deal. Currently using mdadm + bcache + lvm + SCST
<Kilos> at least its not me this time
<Kilos> you guys talk too much
<Kilos> rofl
<andrewlsd> theblazehen:  you tried a nexenta server as a SAN perhaps? (it's ZFS)
<theblazehen> andrewlsd On 2 GB ram? heh. ZFS is nice though
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: 2GB does make ZFS tricky...
<paddatrapper> XFS? I'
<theblazehen> And too many of my disks are still on normal PCI..
<andrewlsd> nooo.. 2GB of RAM for storage  .  um. n
<paddatrapper> I've heard good things about it, but never tried it myself (XFS)
<andrewlsd> lol, your storage is "PCI-compliant"
<theblazehen> pavlushka indeed. I can max out the cpu with iperf and a 1500 MTU :/
<theblazehen> paddatrapper isn't xfs just file system? I need multi device + ssd caching
<theblazehen> Or do you mean zfs?
<andrewlsd> storage I/O is needing RAM for caching. Seems you need more cash too. (to buy more RAM)
<andrewlsd> ka-ching.
<andrewlsd> sounds like a cache-22 situation
<theblazehen> haha
<theblazehen> At that point cheaper to get some SAS drives to directly attach the storage than motherboard + cpu + ram upgrade
<theblazehen> Using normal sata drives now
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: XFS with mdadm for RAID... Not sure about SSD caching - never really been on my radar
<theblazehen> paddatrapper Well, better to use block device (with lvm) than a file on a filesystem to just share a iscsi target
<theblazehen> I've got btrfs on iscsi on lvm on bcache on mdadm
<andrewlsd> theblazehen:  creating LVM-based raid6 volumes to be exported via iSCSI sounds half decent
<andrewlsd> o... although, I guess we're back to ZFS zraid (and more RAM)
<theblazehen> andrewlsd Yeah. Thing is I want the other half of decent too
<andrewlsd> +1 theblazehen
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: hows your search for infiniband going?
<theblazehen> andrewlsd meaning new motherboard + cpu + ram + pcie sata controller
<theblazehen> andrewlsd settled on 10 gig ethernet
<andrewlsd> ^ do you have that now?
<andrewlsd> back-to-back conns, or switched?
<theblazehen> 10 gig ethernet free, but 10 gig infiniband normally cheaper than 10 gig ethernet
<theblazehen> andrewlsd Just direct connection between storage and server
<andrewlsd> +1.   it's the switches that cost a fortune
<theblazehen> Got 4x 2 port fiber channel cards as well
 * andrewlsd (jokinging) looks for a Mustek 5 port 10GbE desktop switch
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: you server could connect to storage over FC then.
 * theblazehen is almost considering upgrading my "desktop" to 10 gig. GPU really slow, might as well use vnc to server
<andrewlsd> ... send the storage over FC, and use Ethernet for the _other_ networking stuff.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd Yeah, but don't have anything to connect them with, and IIRC they're just 2.5 gbit or something
<andrewlsd> multipath theblazehen
<theblazehen> andrewlsd other networking stuff between my storage server and actual server? lol
<andrewlsd> connect them directly. I'm sure you can get fibre between server and storage.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd 10 > 2.5 * 2
<andrewlsd> indeed. but 10 + 2.5*2 is nice.
<theblazehen> But actual storage maxes out at like 3.5 gbit / second :(
<andrewlsd> especially since FC probably has lower latency than Eth.
<andrewlsd> aah. dang physics of your drives.
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: create a new software-defined storage project: Improbability Drive
<theblazehen> andrewlsd haha nice
<andrewlsd> an impossibly fast storage array that defies physics. (and reliable data transmission/storage too)
<theblazehen> Tested ping -f, getting around 0.059 ms average latency from server -> storage server
<andrewlsd> 500microsecnds is way to high ;-P
 * andrewlsd goes to lurk for a bit
<theblazehen> Indeed. I can access memory way quicker than that ;)
<theblazehen> Seriously, with my current storage I can only index around 15k documents / s in elasticsearch, with 3 nodes
<theblazehen> That was with a lvm snapshot though... Should be faster now
<theblazehen> Still, only running a single ssd
<nsnzero> what you running a website theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero nah, just playing with stuff at home
<nsnzero> ah a fellow tinkerer ... 
<theblazehen> nsnzero Yeah :) You seen a pic of my setup at home? Not too much in terms of number of computers / servers, but server has decent specs at least
<nsnzero> yes i have - tinkering is a good way to learn 
<nsnzero> but its costly 
<theblazehen> Yeah :) What are the specs of what you're running?
<nsnzero> i use laptops - no space for a desktop :(
<theblazehen> Ouch :/
<theblazehen> Tried running some kind of kubernetes or something across them?
<theblazehen> With glusterfs / ceph / swift for storage
<nsnzero> i have 2 hp g250 i5 1 hp 350 i5 1 gigabyte i5 with discreet nvidia for games 1 hp 250 celeron and 1 window 8 10 inch touch tablet pc 
<theblazehen> Ah. Was hoping for like at least 10 spare laptops. Heh
<nsnzero> when i build my nas i will experiment with them - looking for a mini pc case to house drives 
<theblazehen> https://linx.li/t8wlckd8.txt <- current storage performance over iscsi, reads
<nsnzero> i see python - isnt python slow 
<theblazehen> nsnzero Well, it's just testing disk speed
<theblazehen> http://ark.intel.com/products/64590/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2650-20M-Cache-2_00-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI I'd say I have plenty of cpu performance anyway :p 
<theblazehen> Have 2 of those
<nsnzero> yeah the xeon 8 core rocks 
<nsnzero> posted a link about building a 16 core 32 thread beast with 2nd hand xeons
<theblazehen> link where? Yeah, this one has hyperthreading, 32 cores is fun :D
<nsnzero> apparently facebook updated their hardware and flooded the 2nd hand market with xeon , the go for as little as $79 on ebay
<theblazehen> Ooh! Damn, that's awesome
<theblazehen> I need some...
<nsnzero> http://www.techspot.com/review/1155-affordable-dual-xeon-pc/
<nsnzero> cheaper than buying an i7 
<theblazehen> Damn. I wish I could justify buying one of those...
<nsnzero> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Intel-Xeon-8-Core-2-0GHz-E5-2650-SR0KQ-20MB-8GT-s-LGA2011-CPU-Processor-/381878373278?hash=item58e9b98b9e:g:SSUAAOSw2xRYc6YO
<theblazehen> avg(q("sum:rate{counter,,1}:os.cpu{host=literal_or(d68d52fba89a)}", "1w", ""))
<theblazehen> 0.9500624425289133
<theblazehen> Less than 1% average cpu use :/
<nsnzero> what language is that in ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero openTSDB
<theblazehen> nsnzero https://testlsdbosun.theblazehen.com/expr?expr=YXZnKHEoInN1bTpyYXRle2NvdW50ZXIsLDF9Om9zLmNwdXtob3N0PWxpdGVyYWxfb3IoZDY4ZDUyZmJhODlhKX0iLCAiMXciLCAiIikp
<nsnzero> chat later theblazehen - home time 
<theblazehen> Alright, cheers nsnzero
<inetpro> ai!
<andrewlsd> Maaz tell nsnzero What timezone are you on?
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Got it, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<andrewlsd> inetpro: thanks for the Slack message. I have (eventually) replied there. Only saw it a few moments ago
 * andrewlsd disconnects from Quassel-core
<nsnzero> afternoon all
<Maaz> nsnzero: By the way, andrewlsd on freenode told me "tell nsnzero What timezone are you on?" 1 hour, 56 minutes and 40 seconds ago
<magespawn> later all
<nsnzero> Maaz tell andrewlsd -> Durban Time : Your Time + 2 , lol 
<Maaz> nsnzero: Sure, I'll tell andrewlsd on freenode
<nsnzero> later Magespawn
<nsnzero> evening all
<superfly> nsnzero: that's why I use Debian unstable, you get the latest features fairly quickly
<superfly> nsnzero: also, I run KDE on a laptop with 2 gigs of RAM, and it runs fine. My biggest problem is my browser. Firefox works the best, all the WebKit/Blink based browsers just hose my system
<nsnzero> hi superfly 
<inetpro> good mornings superfly
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else
<superfly> good evening inetpro
<chesedo> evnorning superfly 
<chesedo> inetpro: could you send out a tweet about tomorrow's meeting?
<nsnzero> good night guys
<superfly> inetpro, chesedo, Kilos-: This is what an AZLoCo meeting looks like: https://bin.snyman.info/mmm4kymz
<superfly> And they have one once a week
<chesedo> that smart bot has idea...
<chesedo> :D
<inetpro> superfly: but you didn't say a word there
<superfly> inetpro: I can't get a word in edgeways
<inetpro> too much AI
<chesedo> I like some of the things they have there...
<chesedo> and all wrapped up in 30 mins...
<superfly> yes, cause no one actually says anything
 * chesedo can easily see blaze being able to give the current news like that
<chesedo> superfly: which do you prefer?
<superfly> I think it would be better to have the top 5 stories and then just a "for more news, go to https..."
<superfly> chesedo: a mix would be better
<superfly> I think if we included a jobs segment that would improve attendance
 * inetpro agrees about the news
<inetpro> too much news would make things boring
<chesedo> someone from sulug always had a few jobs listing that were interesting... i guess we can also have those of the companies for each member here as well...
<chesedo> superfly: i was more referring to the interaction?
<chesedo> it seems that tasks were also nicely splitted up with about 5 peeps each handling a section which might improve things like the jobs segment quality wise...
<superfly> yup
<chesedo> hi Mzolisto
<chesedo> first time I've you here?
<chesedo> *I've seen
<chesedo> Night all
<chesedo> And thanks for the share superfly 
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos-> havva good day superfly 
<superfly> he's too fast for me
<smile> Yeah
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-28
<inetpro> good mornings
<paddatrapper> morning inetpro, everyone
<nsnzero> good morning all
<nsnzero> http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial Release
<nsnzero> getting 404 error when updating
<Langjan> G'morning all
<Langjan> How are you doing Kilos? 
<nsnzero> morning Langjan 
<Langjan> hi nsnzero 
<magespawn> good morning
<Langjan> nsnzero, you keeping well?
<Langjan> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Langjan im still kicking ty and how are you?
<Kilos> morning every one else
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<Kilos> nsnzero change server to neology
<Kilos> change repo that is
<Langjan> I'm fine thanks Kilos just wondered how you're doing health-wise 
<Kilos> still surviving ty
<Kilos> vit c still trying to do its work
<Langjan> ok, did you try to kick hard for a few days, like triple or quadruple dose? 
<Kilos> not enough of them
<Kilos> i got a 1 month supply
<chesedo> morning inetpro paddatrapper nsnzero Langjan magespawn Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Langjan> no man just do it, that kick has residual effect
<Kilos> and magespawn 
<Langjan> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> ok ill take 3 today
<Langjan> and tomorrow
<Kilos> ok 
<Kilos> lemme count them
<Langjan> space them morning noon and evening
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i been taking morning and evening
<Langjan> whats the recommended dosage?f 
<Kilos> 1 a day i think i read
<magespawn> your body cannot store vit c, so anything it does not use will be flushed out.
<Kilos> 1 or 2 daily or as directed. no-one directed
<magespawn> i have always found that it is better to space them about 12 apart
<magespawn> hours
<Langjan> magespawn, google food state
<paddatrapper> hi chesedo, Langjan, Kilos 
<Kilos> i got 12 left
<Langjan> we dont want to store the stuff, just let it do its job
<Langjan> hi paddatrapper 
<Langjan> OK Kilos you been good to take two, take three or four per day until the stock is gone then see how soon you can get some more
<Kilos> lol ok will do
<Kilos> ty for that info oom
<Kilos> you have a good day
<Langjan> Good man! Strongs and best wishes 
<Kilos> danke
<Langjan> you also enjoy the day and have a good meeting
<Kilos> what meeting
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ty for reminding me
<Langjan> Dont you have irc tonite or tomorrow?
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Langjan> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Langjan> Ok will leave you at it, go well my friend
<Kilos> go well sir
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> Maybe I must go to kde so I can visit more often to sort out probs? lmga
<Langjan> Bye now
<andrewlsd> Morning peeps. :-D
<Maaz> andrewlsd: By the way, nsnzero on freenode told me "tell andrewlsd -> Durban Time : Your Time + 2 , lol" 16 hours, 6 minutes and 18 seconds ago
<andrewlsd> Thanks Maaz
 * andrewlsd pops in to visit #ubuntu-us-az 
<andrewlsd> typing AZ requires real intention. I keep typing ZA.(muscle memory)
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> \o nsnzero
<nsnzero> cant download ktorrent cos the ubuntu-za repository is malfunctioning 
 * theblazehen wonders why you can't define fallback mirrors for apt
<theblazehen> You could probably run a local haproxy / nginx for it
<andrewlsd> apt-proxy is able to do some URL-equivalence rewriting. but if using https for apt_transport, then not sure if that would still work.
<andrewlsd> s/apt-proxy/apt-cacher-ng/
<nsnzero> theblazehen: i think its for security reasons 
<nsnzero> free book for those who love the command line http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<theblazehen> nsnzero That's what signed packages are for
<theblazehen> andrewlsd yeah, running apt-cacher-ng at home
<theblazehen> Still slow to install packages :/ due to storage speed. Takes like 8 min to launch a container, install config management, and have it install my stuff
<theblazehen> Might be due to the fsync's that apt does from what I read
<nsnzero> theblazehen: aaaaaaaah 
<nsnzero> does apt check signature though ?
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> And it's a bit of a pita to not check it IIRC
<nsnzero> i am looking for a simple qt based email client - kmail not required 
<theblazehen> Konsole + mutt? /s
<theblazehen> Konsole + emacs + Gnus?
<theblazehen> Does anyone even use the systemd remote stuff? https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/System_Administrators_Guide/sect-Managing_Services_with_systemd-Remote.html
<theblazehen> Apart from possibly journald logging
<theblazehen> Which is different
<chesedo> nsnzero: the first four might inspire you -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?s=email
<Kilos> guys give me a command to delete a directory off mt desktop please
<Kilos> rm says its a directory so cant rm it
<Kilos> my ssd is full so need to make space quick
<Kilos> i forgot i wasnt on a large drive and made a /home backup on desktop
<theblazehen> Kilos rm -r
<Kilos> ty
<nsnzero> thanks chesedo 
<nsnzero> cant install beause i cant update the repositories - going to reboot
<nsnzero> no joy - i will try later
<nsnzero> rr:9 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease                                   
<nsnzero>   Cannot initiate the connection to za.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2c0f:fe40:8001:10::2). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2c0f:fe40:8001:10::2 80]
 * chesedo sees nsnzero is lucky enough to be on an IPv6 network
<nsnzero> my secret is out 
<magespawn> would it make that much of a difference?
<nsnzero> magespawn: the ip6 ?
<magespawn> yup
<theblazehen> nsnzero use archive.ubuntu.com ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero What's your ipv6 address?
<theblazehen> Is it in the fe80 range?
<nsnzero> yip - starts with fe80
<Kilos> nsnzero maybe symmatria is working on it or upgrading
<Kilos> use neology man
<Kilos> symmetria
<theblazehen> nsnzero That's a auto configured address
<theblazehen> Link local*
<theblazehen> So you won't get an internet connection
<theblazehen> Disable ipv6
<nsnzero> it my router giving me a local ip6 address -> NAT
<theblazehen> nsnzero Nope
<theblazehen> kind of like ipv4's 169.254.0.0/16
<theblazehen> LAN only, but you're trying to use it for internet
<theblazehen> Until we get ipv6 here, gotta disable it :/
 * chesedo is under the impression that IPv6 does not use NAT...
<theblazehen> chesedo it shouldn't, yes
<theblazehen> http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/td/docs/ios-xml/ios/ipaddr_nat/configuration/15-mt/nat-15-mt-book/iadnat-mapt.html#concept_68A1CB818D234BC3B3C883BBEFDDC1AC
<nsnzero> i have dual addresses ip4 and ip6 
<theblazehen> https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5902
<theblazehen> nsnzero From your isp? Or just in ifconfig / ip a
<chesedo> nsnzero: so you are tunneling?
 * chesedo is off to lunch
<nsnzero> external is ip4 internal is ip4 and ip6 
<theblazehen> nsnzero So you use ipv6 in your home network?
<nsnzero> its also been this way - and i wont touch it as long as it works
<theblazehen> Well, if you use NDP / RA (not too familiar with ipv6) you wouldn't get a link local address
<theblazehen> I think?
<theblazehen> So, default linux would give you a link local ipv6
<theblazehen> But for some reason it thinks it has an ipv6 internet connection
<theblazehen> Browsers normally handle it fine
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: I came across a simple QT mail client last week. only does Imap.
<theblazehen> They do A and AAAA lookups, and try both, if ipv6 works, yay, otherwise use ipv4
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: http://trojita.flaska.net/
<theblazehen> So you should just tell it not to use ipv6 for dns, or just not ipv6
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: via http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/install-trojita-email-app-ubuntu
<andrewlsd> sorry nsnzero I didn't see that theblazehen already sent you that.
<theblazehen> Or get ipv6 via a tunnel broker if you wanna play with ipv6 I suppose
<andrewlsd> FYI, DSL in ZA pretty much doesn't support ipv6
<theblazehen> andrewlsd yeah, waiting on telkom for it
<theblazehen> DSLAM needs to support it IIRC
<andrewlsd> so I do this to avoid paying attention to AAA records: `echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/default/disable_ipv6`
<theblazehen> Sorry, BRAS I think?
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: IIRC yes.
<theblazehen> Yeah, BRAS https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadband_remote_access_server
<andrewlsd> alternative version systcl -w net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6=1
<theblazehen> And throw it in /etc/sysctl.d
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmmdrt4
<andrewlsd> ... useful for containers. so that the container's bridge doesn't support ipv6, so containers tend not to attempt ipv6.  YMMV
<theblazehen> andrewlsd fyi net.ipv6.conf.all.<stuff>
<andrewlsd> ? theblazehen
<theblazehen> andrewlsd So you don't need it for each interface afaik
<andrewlsd> Yeah. I was nervous about disabling ipv6 on localhost
<andrewlsd> apparently it can cause unexpected results. which is why I had _default_ set to 0
<theblazehen> What's the worst that can happen? You need to reboot?
<theblazehen> Says the guy with 60+ days of uptime
<nsnzero> sorry got busy
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: thanks
<nsnzero> i will read up on ip6 later - but it works so i wont interfere 
<chesedo> nsnzero: when you read later, you can use 'ping6 2001:4860:4860::8888' to test if it works (it is the ipv6 equiv of ping 8.8.8.8)
<nsnzero> will try it chesedo 
<nsnzero> chat later guys - take care 
<andrewlsd> ciao
<Kilos> sorry guys bad mobile signal here
<nsnzero> good evening all
<paddatrapper> evening nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Don't forget meeting in 1.5 hours everyone
<nsnzero> thanks paddatrapper - i will be on 
 * nsnzero is online
<paddatrapper> \o
<theblazehen> hey nsnzero, paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> Hey theblazehen 
<nsnzero> hi again paddatrapper . theblazehen 
<nsnzero> quick question - i have /var on a seperate 10G partition is that enough ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero Yeah, just watch /var/cache and /var/log
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: Depends what you're doing, but yeah
<theblazehen> Check your log rotation settings
<nsnzero> df tells me that 13% is already used and this system is 1 week old 
<theblazehen> Consider using filesystem quotas?
<nsnzero> i had quotas installed on the other system but wasnt set up 
<paddatrapper> what are you using it for? Mine is 2.4G and it's been going about a year
<chesedo> evening all
<paddatrapper> hi chesedo 
<nsnzero> nothing intensive . just web and a few terminal apps 
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> seems like we may have low attentance tonight
<paddatrapper> Alrighty, meeting time?
<paddatrapper> oom Kilos-, you around?
<chesedo> Kilos- inetpro magespawn smile  spinza superfly theblazehen meeting about to start
<smile> 😀
<theblazehen> ack
<smile> I will be listening 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - February 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<paddatrapper> Welcome all and thanks for joining in on our monthly meeting
<paddatrapper> Our bot maaz does the minutes as usual so please introduce yourself to it using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg.
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I am Kyle Robbertze
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Alrighty
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Righto
<paddatrapper> The agenda for today is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170228
<paddatrapper> the agenda is short so any last minute addition are welcome
<nsnzero> Maaz : nasan zero present 
<Maaz> nsnzero: Sorry...
<theblazehen> Maaz I am Jeandre Le Roux
<Maaz> theblazehen: Righto
<nsnzero> Maaz: i am nasan zero
<Maaz> nsnzero: Sure
<paddatrapper> Everyone happy with the agenda?
<chesedo> yip
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed All happy with agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with agenda
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<paddatrapper> previous meeting minutes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170124
<paddatrapper> All good with the previous minutes?
<nsnzero> yes - from myside 
<chesedo> seems so yes
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Plans for 2017
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2017
<paddatrapper> Any updates on tareq, magespawn's and Kapanda's membership?
<chesedo> nope, although I may know where to find tareq now
<Kilos-> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos-: Righto
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Haven't seen him
<Kilos-> sorry im late guys
<paddatrapper> no problem
<nsnzero> apology accepted Kilos- 
<chesedo> i see magespawn's wiki is still blank too
<chesedo> np Kilos-
<Kilos-> tareg been offline for months
<Kilos-> remove that paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> ack
<Kilos-> Maaz hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos-
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed stop tracking tareg's membership application
<Maaz> Agreed: stop tracking tareg's membership application
<paddatrapper> Anyone else need help with membership, launchpad ID, etc?
<chesedo> nope...
<Kilos> huh
<nsnzero> i am good 
<paddatrapper> Any update on Ubuntu for Hope?
<chesedo> may i propose that we rename this section (Plan 20xx) to Next Steps?
<paddatrapper> I second that
<Kilos> nsnzero when you applying
<chesedo> as in next steps for new users and establishes ones...
<Kilos> paddatrapper thats your field isnt it
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed rename Plan 2017 to Next Steps
<Maaz> Agreed: rename Plan 2017 to Next Steps
<Kilos> oh no chesedo 
<nsnzero> applying for Kilos ?
<chesedo> Kilos: what have i done???
<paddatrapper> Kilos: what is my field?
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 21 hours, 46 minutes and 42 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-02-27 20:54:58 GMT], and has been online on freenode since 2017-02-22 03:09:03 GMT
<Kilos> the ubuntu for hope
<Kilos> someone here was involved
<chesedo> oh...
 * paddatrapper learns a new thing everyday :)
<chesedo> we can move it to events?
<Kilos> it was with karl wasnt it
<chesedo> it is an (ongoing) event after all...
<paddatrapper> If no-one knows who/what, maybe we strike it until someone who knows appears
<Kilos> so much has happened i forget what went where
<paddatrapper> Yeah or move it to events with Ubuntu education
 * chesedo kmf and other Prt guys are involved there
<Kilos> yes
<chesedo> although only kmf has done stuff so far...
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed Move Ubuntu for Hope to events
<Maaz> Agreed: Move Ubuntu for Hope to events
<Kilos> im trying to remember who
<nsnzero> i am in the education field i  can help out there 
<chesedo> Kilos: karl is correct
<paddatrapper> I work at/attend educational institutions, but we generally use Debian
<chesedo> the initial talks of it was about general PC edu at schools...
<nsnzero> ubuntu for hope - can only find a facebook page for it 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed nsnzero is willing to help out with Ubuntu for Hope
<Maaz> Agreed: nsnzero is willing to help out with Ubuntu for Hope
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> chesedo you sure it wasnt you?
<Kilos> oh maybe pieter
<Kilos> forget his nick as well
<paddatrapper> We probably should put more info out about it? Is it on the trello board?
<chesedo> nsnzero: https://ubuntuforhope.org/
<Kilos> nsnzero teach me not to forget
<chesedo> nsnzero: https://gitlab.com/ubuntuforhope/ubuntuforhope.org
<chesedo> Kilos: i am pieter
<nsnzero> chesedo: thanks
<Kilos> hahaha
<chesedo> paddatrapper: good idea and no
<Kilos> sorry
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed paddatrapper to add links to next meeting's agenda for Ubuntu for Hope
<Maaz> Agreed: paddatrapper to add links to next meeting's agenda for Ubuntu for Hope
<paddatrapper> and trello board *
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<paddatrapper> rubyfuza was earlier this month
<paddatrapper> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer 
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<Kilos> lo pro
 * chesedo will contact kmf as well... maybe we can get a few fb posts and tweets out...
<inetpro> Am I on time again? 
<paddatrapper> inetpro: of course :)
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> inetpro apologise for being late
<Kilos> i did
<chesedo> paddatrapper: you can add that too ^^
<Kilos> makes the young ones feel good to say accepted
<inetpro> thanks paddatrapper ;-)
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Plans for 2017
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2017
<inetpro> oops, sorry Oom Kilos 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed chesedo to contact kmf and organise a few fb posts
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo to contact kmf and organise a few fb posts
<chesedo> inetpro: see now we are starting all over again :P
<paddatrapper> Sorry my connection is a little slow at the moment
<chesedo> np
<Kilos> hahahaa
<paddatrapper> Ok, shall we move on?
<paddatrapper> haha
 * chesedo just using it to tease inetpro
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<Kilos> no answer from server for 2 mins
<paddatrapper> any feedback from rubyfuza?
<Kilos> im lagging bad guys
<Kilos> hi williamk 
<inetpro> hy lag baie hard? 
<chesedo> nope, only know of unloadable that might have had for the docker event...
<chesedo> hi williamk
<paddatrapper> Ok, then the Docker roadshow?
<nsnzero> off topic does ubuntu for hope have a letterhead or something similar ?
<williamk> Hi All
<nsnzero> hi there williamk 
<paddatrapper> hi williamk 
<chesedo> nsnzero: nope, it is very simple
<inetpro> hi williamk 
<williamk> Maaz: I a William Kinghorn
<Maaz> williamk: *blink*
<Kilos> m
<Kilos> maak reg willie
<chesedo> nsnzero: you might also want to talk with williamk as he is in the know on education too
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed no-one has info on the docker roadshow or rubyfuza
<Maaz> Agreed: no-one has info on the docker roadshow or rubyfuza
<chesedo> paddatrapper: seems that unloadable may have forgot...
<paddatrapper> Lots happening this month though
<nsnzero> me moves closer to williamk 
<Kilos> he does the books thi k
<Kilos> thing
<paddatrapper> scaleconf, devconf and FreeBeerSessions all in the beginning of march
<williamk> Kilos: still trying
<paddatrapper> Anyone planning on attending any?
<Kilos> williamk maybe nsnzero can help
<chesedo> all are a bit out of my reach
<paddatrapper> I'm planning on going to the CT FreeBeerSession
<Kilos> wbb
<paddatrapper> Should be pretty cool
<williamk> nsnzero: just joined so don't know what you talking about
<nsnzero> freebeer i am guessing since its open source you get the recipe and make it yourself ?
 * chesedo rofl
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: that would be libre beer sessions :)
<chesedo> then the instruments also has to be open source i guess
<inetpro> paddatrapper: I think it was unlaudable who was talking about docker 
<paddatrapper> inetpro: ack
<nsnzero> williamk: sorry i am alitle lost also - we chat after the meeting 
<paddatrapper> scaleconf was looking for helpers, but I think they're now sorted
<williamk> For you beer lovers, in the repos - Brewtarget and qbrew
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed paddatrapper is attending the free beer sessions CT
<Maaz> Agreed: paddatrapper is attending the free beer sessions CT
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed scaleconf - 9-10 March, Johannesburg; devconf - 9 March, Johannesburg; FreeBeerSessions - 2 March, Cape Town/Johannesburg
<Maaz> Agreed: scaleconf - 9-10 March, Johannesburg; devconf - 9 March, Johannesburg; FreeBeerSessions - 2 March, Cape Town/Johannesburg
<paddatrapper> any other events coming up?
<chesedo> nope
<chesedo> afaik
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<Kilos> williamk they were talking about education stuff like ubuntu for hope and then you arrived just in time
<paddatrapper> this may be a topic for nsnzero, williamk: Ubuntu education project
<inetpro> chesedo: any developments after your discussion with superfly yesterday? 
<inetpro> re the bots with news  etc 
<Kilos> yes where are the new bots paddatrapper 
<chesedo> inetpro: about trying to split tasks and job listings?
 * chesedo almost forgot
<Kilos> you guys are slow you know
<paddatrapper> Kilos: new bots? I just fix Maaz 
<paddatrapper> Is there a wiki-page/trello item that we can track progress on?
<Kilos> fly rather goes and plays in the snow
 * paddatrapper hasn't looked at the trello board lately
<paddatrapper> Kilos: and sick kids
<chesedo> paddatrapper: may i have a (late) section after this one?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: cool
<Kilos> Maaz ddg weather
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: next release of ibid
<Kilos> the new ibids man
<chesedo> williamk: what is your book about?
<Kilos> its about supplying education books to needy kids like me
<chesedo> which subject?
<chesedo> and how is it going?
<williamk> chesedo: Wanting to start Documentation Project, Not only for FLOSS, but also creating Textbooks for schools, only using FLOSS software
<williamk> Subjects wii
<Kilos> williamk didnt you have some links on the project
<paddatrapper> I heard a KDE developer talk about an open source set of textbooks they were developing, but I'm struggling to find a link
<chesedo> williamk: if i remember correctly, the issue last time was having a web space to co-ordinate things?
<paddatrapper> found it: https://www.wikitolearn.org/
<williamk> Subjects will be dependate on who wants to write what, and when teachers join
<chesedo> wow, some site that paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> williamk: similar to the Shuttleworth Foundation's (I think) Maths and Science textbooks from a few years back?
<nsnzero> little info here - seems like the DOE likes to change textbooks every year - i have to get new books with the updates -costs a small fortune
<paddatrapper> Maaz: wikiToLearn is https://www.wikitolearn.org/
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Got it
<paddatrapper> Maaz: KDE education project is also https://www.wikitolearn.org/
<Maaz> paddatrapper: I'll remember that
<williamk> Something more like http://flossmanuals.net/
<Kilos> 2 min lag here guys
<nsnzero> thutong.doe.gov.za
<chesedo> williamk: will it be for sa schools (or aimed at)?
<chesedo> nsnzero: that site does not exist
<williamk> Where we have a book creation colloborative app , and a website where people can download to the finnished books
<nsnzero> http://www.thutong.doe.gov.za/
<williamk> chesedo: Yes for SA school, but others can adapt to their needs
<chesedo> oh boy, that thing does not even have a dns record for when the www is missing
<chesedo> williamk: so which next step is needed?
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed williamk wants to start a documentation project, Not only for FLOSS, but also creating Textbooks for schools, only using FLOSS software
<Maaz> Agreed: williamk wants to start a documentation project, Not only for FLOSS, but also creating Textbooks for schools, only using FLOSS software
<superfly> Sorry I missed the meeting, it's in the middle of my morning
<nsnzero> morning superfly 
<paddatrapper> np superfly, morning
<superfly> or are we still in it?
<inetpro> yep 
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<nsnzero> if i have some time i will work on leads to help out williamk 
<chesedo> np superfly, you are just in time to further yesterday's discussion... we are almost there
<paddatrapper> superfly: talking about Ubuntu education projects
<paddatrapper> alright, chesedo you have the floor
<chesedo> thanks paddatrapper
<chesedo> yesterday superfly shared the structure of their meetings over there and it sparked 3 ideas...
<chesedo> to have a news and/or jobs listings sections?
<chesedo> to divide these meeting sections to peers?
<inetpro> bye zaki
<nsnzero> like sub committees  to report back ?
<chesedo> like blaze always seems to be in the know on the latest stuff if he would like to share the highlights...
 * Kilos pricks ears
<theblazehen> chesedo sounds good
<chesedo> and hilton (from sulug) has posted a lot of jobs listing in the past... and then there is also the jobs listings at each's own works that others my find interesting...
<paddatrapper> chesedo: and the third thing?
<williamk> DBE has the National Curriculum Statement http://www.education.gov.za/Curriculum/CurriculumAssessmentPolicyStatements(CAPS)/CAPSFET.aspx
<chesedo> paddatrapper: i went blank :D
<williamk> We have to put that into manuals
<paddatrapper> chesedo: lol :)
<Kilos> old age
<inetpro> 1. news, 2. jobs and 3. blank 
 * Kilos feels good
<paddatrapper> I like the job listings, I'm not sure how the peers idea would work in practice
<inetpro> next time fill in the blank 
<chesedo> either point one was two things, or there was another...
<paddatrapper> news is also good :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<chesedo> and sounds like theblazehen is up to it...
<inetpro> superfly: help 
<nsnzero> ubuntu 17 beta 1 is released 
<superfly> inetpro: I have no idea, it was chesedo's ideas, I just shared the logs from the most recent AZLoCo meeting,.
<superfly> chesedo: I also mentioned weekly meetings, but I think that's a bit much for Ubuntu-ZA
<chesedo> paddatrapper: i can try to reach hilton to discuss his input (or find his methods)...
<superfly> post on the mailing list?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Ok, but in principle I'm game
<magespawn> good night all
<chesedo> superfly: things like news and the positions can became stale in a month so we may have to see about that
<nsnzero> night magespawn 
<paddatrapper> Maybe they should be plugins/knowledge we add to Maaz?
<superfly> maybe a mini meeting once a week and a maxi meeting once a month? irrunno
<superfly> that's a lot of work
<inetpro> could work 
<chesedo> paddatrapper: the peers idea is like say has a collection of news (that get shared with him) and some else the positions...
<paddatrapper> chesedo: ah ok
<chesedo> then they would quickly list them (like events) in the meeting and we move on...
<Kilos> thanks for joining us superfly 
<chesedo> theblazehen: are you up for it?
<Kilos> we know you yanks are rather busy
<paddatrapper> Ok shall we try it out next month and see how it goes? or try a mini weekly meeting?
<theblazehen> chesedo:  yeah
<Kilos> wb williamk 
<inetpro> someone would have to go through the list of news and reduce it to just the top 5 or so 
<chesedo> maybe biweekly first, to test it and keep the load small
<chesedo> inetpro: correct
<paddatrapper> sounds good, though my attendance in the evening for the next while is going to be spotty
<superfly> good idea, chesedo
<williamk> Kilos : still here
<Kilos> :D
<chesedo> so the mini meeting will be about the news, positions and maybe education if we can start it
<chesedo> ?
<paddatrapper> what day of the week?
<paddatrapper> I suggest a Wednesday or Monday
<chesedo> i have no idea... guess there is a reason why it is Tuesdays?
<chesedo> Kilos inetpro superfly nsnzero ^^
<inetpro> tough one 
<superfly> irunno
<chesedo> williamk your input too ^^
<Kilos> was to accomodate maia
<Kilos> anyday ok with me if i can stay awake
<inetpro> book the meeting and have it with those who can make it 
<chesedo> paddatrapper: seems like your call
 * chesedo ok with both
<paddatrapper> Wednesday then? Mondays seem to be a little slow
 * theblazehen is good with any day
<chesedo> paddatrapper: +1
<Kilos> check mailing list as well and see if you can get feedack form some new guys
<inetpro> ya Mondays can be rough 
<Kilos> s/form/from
<williamk> Kilos : start the meet at 7:30 or 8
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed biweekly mini meeting about the news, positions and maybe education on Wednesdays
<Maaz> Agreed: biweekly mini meeting about the news, positions and maybe education on Wednesdays
<nsnzero> guys i am calling it a night - i will catch up tomorrow 
<nsnzero> good night all
<chesedo> night nsnzero
<Kilos> williamk the family gues prefer 8 or 8.30
<Kilos> im easy
<inetpro> peeps with kids need family time 
<williamk> nsnzero : do you still want to talk
<paddatrapper> I'd go with 8:30, to keep it consistant
<chesedo> right
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed Mini meeting start at 20:30 SAST
<Maaz> Agreed: Mini meeting start at 20:30 SAST
<Kilos> 2 weeks time
<chesedo> paddatrapper: and theblazehen to handle the news section
<Kilos> get list feedback
<chesedo> Kilos: right
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed Starting in two weeks (14 March) theblazehen will handle the news
<Maaz> Agreed: Starting in two weeks (14 March) theblazehen will handle the news
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<chesedo> paddatrapper: that would be the 15th (Wednesday)
<paddatrapper> The next full meeting is 28 March 2017 @ 20:30
<paddatrapper> chesedo: thanks
<chesedo> +1
<inetpro> +1
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed mini meeting 15 March, not 14 march
<Maaz> Agreed: mini meeting 15 March, not 14 march
<Kilos> thanks for attending everyone and well done paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 28 March 2017 @ 20:30 
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 28 March 2017 @ 20:30
<paddatrapper> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<williamk> Thanks all
<inetpro> so we list the mini meetings in the topic as well? 
<paddatrapper> I will probably not be here next month, so who wants to chair?
 * chesedo thinks paddatrapper did an excelent job
<Kilos> yip 
<chesedo> i will be here if no one else is
<Kilos> you on next meet chesedo 
<chesedo> inetpro: you want another wack?
<Kilos> chesedo +1
<inetpro> +1 for chesedo 
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> my days are packed 
<paddatrapper> lol
<chesedo> np inetpro
<Kilos> and im busy
<paddatrapper> Maaz: agreed chesedo to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo to chair next meeting
<Kilos> im getting like everyone else now
<paddatrapper> Thanks everyone for coming
<paddatrapper> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-02-28-18-32-52.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-02-28-18-32-52.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-02-28-18-32-52.html
<Kilos> even when sleeping they busy
<inetpro> thanks paddatrapper 
<Kilos> danke paddatrapper 
<superfly> By the way, apparently Makro now sells servers: https://www.makro.co.za/computing-and-mobile/servers-EAG/pg1?CategoryBusinessKeys=EAG&Division=General%20Merchandise&Category4=Desktops%20and%20Notebooks&Category3=Servers
<chesedo> and thank you paddatrapper for a great job
<paddatrapper> thanks guys, anytime
<Kilos> yes paddatrapper well done lad
<chesedo> they also sell hard drives for over R150k
<Kilos> those feet dont affect you much
<inetpro> anyone importing mobile phones? 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: lol, just need my hands to type!
<Kilos> lol
 * chesedo would like to import and aquarius in the future, but not currently
<chesedo> a/and/an/
 * inetpro wants a cheap Samsung A5 2017
<inetpro> or better 
<superfly> inetpro: anything that's not a Samsung is better
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> thank you guys , and sorry i missed so many meetings
<paddatrapper> samsung is solid, they just keep going
<chesedo> williamk: how did it go with the server that you wanted to setup last year?
<superfly> paddatrapper: not in my experience. LG does a better job
<inetpro> thanks paddatrapper, I agree with you there 
<paddatrapper> superfly: I still have a S2 that is going strong (just needs a new battery)
<superfly> paddatrapper: my S3 was a complete fail
<superfly> My LG G2 is still going strong
<paddatrapper> S3 was dodgy, yeah...
<inetpro> my son still using my old Note 2 from 6 years ago 
<paddatrapper> I also still have a Note 2 - my dad is currently using it
<inetpro> ok maybe not 6, but 5 years 
<inetpro> almost 
<williamk> Chesedo: did not work out, still trying
<chesedo> williamk: what was the software you tried again?
<Kilos> night guys . sleep tight
<williamk> Booktype, I eventually got it working, but on Debian, but could not create PDFs
<williamk> Night Kilos
<williamk> Pressbooks ( WordPress plugin ) has a pay plugin for creating PDFs, but mow has a free plugin based on mPDF, so am going to try that
<chesedo> williamk: ah right... i can try to see if i can get it up on my server during the week
<williamk> Also going to try coko.foundation Pubsweet : https://coko.foundation/new-pubsweet-release/
<chesedo> williamk: what are the main features you are looking for?
<paddatrapper> williamk: I'm a little hestant about booktype, mainly because I distrust sourcefabric. They abandoned their FLOSS radio scheduling software Airtime in favour of their hosted propriatary version. They can quite easily do the same here...
<paddatrapper> What about LaTeX files in git?
<paddatrapper> All depends what you are looking for...
<paddatrapper> alright I'm off. Night everyone
<paddatrapper> Maaz: FLOSS Manuals is http://flossmanuals.net/
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Got it
<williamk> chesedo: create manuals for FLOSS software, textbooks for schools, FLOSS manuals for ECDL/ICDL Certification using FLOSS, created with FLOSS Software
<inetpro> good night everybody 
<williamk> ECDL/ICDL Certification : eg.  Using LibreOffice instead of MS Office
<chesedo> williamk: by features i mean... allow collaboration... export to pdf...
<chesedo> for the app to have that is...
<williamk> Yes collaboration
<williamk> Pubsweet is all about creating books/whatever collaboratively
<chesedo> ok so far i have: it should be floss, have collaboration and support pdf and possible postscript for the textbook creation
<chesedo> it seems nice too
<williamk> https://coko.foundation/facilitation/
<chesedo> williamk: i might try it first and will let you know
<williamk> Chesedo : Thanks, am also going to try, Will be using MariaDB with PressBooks
<williamk> Also possibly EPUB format
<chesedo> ok, 5 items... got it
<chesedo> i am off to bed... night guys
<williamk> Night chesedo, all
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-01
<nsnzero> morning all
<paddatrapper> morning nsnzero, everyone
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper 
<theblazehen> hey all
<andrewlsd> Morning theblazehen nsnzero paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> hi theblazehen andrewlsd 
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<theblazehen> and paddatrapper
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: you going to FreeBeer tomorrow?
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: yup
<theblazehen> http://netsecfocus.herokuapp.com/ fyi if anyone is interested. A bit noisy though
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: regarding your 10GB /var question: by default DBs install under /var/lib/${DB_app}  so I usually split /var and /var/log to avoid logs being affected by DB growing crazily and vice versa
<theblazehen> +1 andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> that was re nsnzero's question yesterday 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero paddatrapper theblazehen andrewlsd 
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<andrewlsd> (i'm scrolling thru last night's meeting and backlog)
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<paddatrapper> hi Kilos 
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: I wish I could go. Got stuff on tomorrow evening.
<paddatrapper> sounds like it's going to be quite fun
<andrewlsd> only topic I can see is highvoltage "Reason to use Debian". What else is on the program
 * andrewlsd goes away to do some OpenShift stuff
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: thanks - seems stable at 13% usage - cache is using 600megs - rest is just small logs
<andrewlsd> +1 nsnzero
<nsnzero> apprenty ubuntu will warn if space is running low 
<andrewlsd_quasse> yip
<Kilos> haha yeah big popup
<Kilos> you have no more space on your drive
<chesedo> morning nsnzero paddatrapper theblazehen andrewlsd_quasse Kilos and all others
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd_quasse: the Joberg talks will be streamed live to the CT venue
<paddatrapper> morngin chesedo 
<paddatrapper> morning too
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: Though I have no idea what those talks are on
<theblazehen> hey chesedo
<andrewlsd> \o chesedo
<Squirm_> Morning
<andrewlsd> \o Squirm_
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi Squirm_ 
<chesedo> hi Squirm_
<Squirm_> Lots of welcomes :)
<Squirm_> How're you all!?
<andrewlsd> Squirm_: good thanks. What is news from the berg?
 * andrewlsd lurks
 * andrewlsd disconnects from QuasselCore
<nsnzero> bought a usb to sata convertor -asked the sales man it will work with a 2.5 inch disk - yes he said 
<nsnzero> i should have looked for myself
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: sounds like a 2.5" USB enclosure for SATA drive.
<nsnzero> no andrewlsd - its just a plug with ide + sata connectors and a power supply 
<andrewlsd> aah, I bought one of those a while ago
 * andrewlsd wonders where he put it
<andrewlsd> I imagined I might need it one day to retrieve data from some of the IDE drives that still have some backed-up info of mine.
<nsnzero> i have re purposed the power supply to work with a usb 2.5inch casing that would only work with usb 1.1
<andrewlsd> s/have/had/   by now I think.
<andrewlsd> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<nsnzero> i had to dig up some leds from old towers to get the power connections right - i am glad i am a horder 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for andrewlsd!
<nsnzero> played around with my zsh -> https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/E94TFiE82.png
<nsnzero> got a tooti fruity theme going 
<andrewlsd> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> andrewlsd: There isn't a pot on
<andrewlsd> +1 nsnzero
 * andrewlsd disconnects again
<nsnzero> fyi - if you have a ssh connection to remote storage you can use the fish protocol to access it from your file manager
<nsnzero> just type fish://address of machine 
<nsnzero> in the file manager location bar
<nsnzero> chat later guys - have a good afternoon
<chesedo> we have a massive storm brewing... see later
<andrewlsd> wish we could have a storm or two down in the South
<Squirm_> andrewlsd: agreed
<paddatrapper> Can someone update the topic? 
<paddatrapper> Maybe add the mini-meeting time too
<chesedo> ooh paddatrapper, i see you already created the next agenda... thanks
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Yeah I was on a roll last night, lol
<chesedo> lol
<superfly> paddatrapper, chesedo: What's the link? 
<paddatrapper> chesedo: bit.ly?
<paddatrapper> superfly: long link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170328
* superfly changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 28 March 20:30, Agenda: https://is.gd/kD55mu
<superfly> hrm, let me the order of things in the topic, I think the meetings should come earlier
* superfly changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | Next Meeting: Tue, 28 March 20:30, Agenda: https://is.gd/kD55mu | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co
<paddatrapper> superfly: thanks
<superfly> paddatrapper: you're welcome!
<chesedo> thanks superfly
 * chesedo thinks inetpro knows about the bit.ly part
<nsnzero> hi all
<nsnzero> does anyone know how to theme root apps ?
<paddatrapper> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> thanks superfly 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero paddatrapper 
<Kilos> and chesedo 
<nsnzero> ok to theme root apps in plasma run kdesudo systemsettings5 set your theme and presto
<paddatrapper> hi Kilos 
 * nsnzero playing around with luks and btrfs
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cryterion> night kilos
<nsnzero> night: Kiel 
<nsnzero> night kilos 
<nsnzero> hi Cryterion 
 * nsnzero goes to bed as well
<nsnzero> goodnight all
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-02
<chesedo> morning all
<paddatrapper> Morning chesedo, everyone 
<chesedo> hi paddatrapper
<andrewlsd_> Morning chesedo, paddatrapper
<andrewlsd_> Morning theblazehen Kilos Squirm squish102 plustwo nuvolari_ Mzolisto ludo
<andrewlsd_> Mzolisto: Quassel for the win :-)
<chesedo> hi andrewlsd
<theblazehen> hey andrewlsd, all
<Kilos> hi chesedo andrewlsd paddatrapper theblazehen inetpro and the lurking types
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi roabish 
<Kilos> even you belgium peeps have been brainwashed by the yanks theblazehen 
<Kilos> with this hey instead of hi
<theblazehen> hehe
<Kilos> too many movies
<chesedo> hi theblazehen Kilos
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
<theblazehen> Kilos heh, not enough movies... Haven't seen in like 10 months
<nsnzero> morning all 
<theblazehen> hey nsnzero
<Squirm_> Morning
<theblazehen> Hi Squirm_
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen and Squirm_ 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<chesedo> ho nsnzero Squirm_
<chesedo> s/ho/hi/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi ho hi ho its off to work we go
<chesedo> that sounds like someone who has just come from the pub
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good morning
<chesedo> morning magespawn
<antonmay> Good day all
<Kilos> hi antonmay 
<Kilos> antonmay what
<Kilos> antonmay or may not, all depends
 * Kilos hides
<antonmay> lol
<antonmay> ja
<Kilos> all good?
<antonmay> No not really, I need help, well somebody that can get me a DAS server that can take 10TB SATA drives
<theblazehen> antonmay I assume you can't build it yourself?
<antonmay> I need one with 12 bays I need 60TB
<antonmay> I have a md3200 but can only go 8TB drives and SAS only
<theblazehen> Is something like ceph not an option? Or glusterfs?
<theblazehen> Then you can use say 2 nodes
<theblazehen> SAS can take sata drives IIRC, but sata can't take sas
<antonmay> I have glusterfs running, but this is to connect to one of our mysql servers
<ludo> afternoon andrewlsd
<Kilos> hi ludo 
<andrewlsd> \o ludo
<ludo> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<ludo> Hi All!
<andrewlsd> antonmay: 45Drives.com (basically supermicro devices) as designed/used by BackBlaze.com
<andrewlsd> antonmay: I might have missed something, am I correct that this is not for glusterfs, but _is_ for storage for mysql servers. in which case, iops really matters.
<antonmay> yes andrew
<antonmay> i got the seagate 10TB ironwolf disks, but sata not sas
<andrewlsd> ie, you'll need lots of SATA backplanes.
<andrewlsd> antonmay: but watch out. Several of the multi-SATA-port backplanes share a single SATA throughput channel, so if a 2-port, it effectively becomes 0.5 speed.
<andrewlsd> something like these might be useful. I am not recommending them, just googled and this was first result https://www.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/HDD-Controllers/SATA-Cards/4-Port-PCI-Express-SATA-6Gbps-RAID-Controller-Card~PEXSAT34RH
<theblazehen> If it's a shared 6 gbit sata, then I'm guessing most HDDs can't even push 3 gbit
<theblazehen> (Even my raid + ssd can't push more than 3.5 gbit total)
<andrewlsd> so, PCIE SATA cards are probably fine, just be careful of "port multiplier" cards
<andrewlsd> multipliers also do speed negotiation apparently, port will function at speed of lowest SATA-version/speed drive attached  (much like USB hub)
<andrewlsd> antonmay: remember if building raid arrays on these, to spread the raid members across multiple hardware controllers, otherwise a single hardware controller card failure would take out your whole drive array.  
<andrewlsd> although, tbh, that's a bit like saying losing a single motherboard would take out your whole server.
<andrewlsd> so suggest you disregard my previous "spread" comment.
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: hi 
<nsnzero> doesnt raid have a protocol for single hdd failure ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero RAID 5, yeah. RAID 6 is 2 disk
<nsnzero> good to know theblazehen 
<theblazehen> nsnzero and an arbitary number if you use erasure coding
<andrewlsd> \o nsnzero
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: single hdd failure. but not hdd controller (of several drives) failure. 
<andrewlsd> my point was to convey that using a RAID level that can tolerate drive failure might _not_ be enough if an add-on card fails.
<nsnzero> 100% correct andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> if creating multiple raid arrays, then the drives could be selected one from each controller. to minimize that risk.
<andrewlsd> but not if a single array is being created.
<nsnzero> card failures are much rarer than hdd failures though 
 * andrewlsd drinks yoghurt 
<andrewlsd> ^ random
 * andrewlsd woke up at 2am trying to figure out how to test hyper-converged oVirt configuration.
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: I need hardware too :-/
<andrewlsd> something like 3 hosts with internal drives providing glusterfs shares.
 * andrewlsd does not want to do nested KVM to make that lab.
<nsnzero> orvirt is a vm - hyper-converged - no idea about that 
<theblazehen> Yeah. How does it handle a node going down (planned)? @andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: glusterfs heals.
<andrewlsd> (and/or re-balances)
<theblazehen> andrewlsd But what if I don't want it to heal. I want it to wait for me to bring the node back up
<andrewlsd> but those are some of the questions I'm trying to get answers for.
<theblazehen> Is that possible?
<andrewlsd> I doesn't _node_ the answer ;-D
<theblazehen> ha ha
 * nsnzero knows what hyper-converged is now 
<andrewlsd> hmm. virtual Datacentre should come with Oculus Rift interface.
<andrewlsd> B: "I have a single-node hyperconverged platform"
<andrewlsd> C: "Oh, you mean you have a server, with disks, memory and network cards"
<andrewlsd> B:  ;-(
 * andrewlsd imagines that as an XKCD cartoon.
<theblazehen> Javascript sucks. Well, nodejs. Spent around 3 hours so far trying to get gulp / babel to build things. Or whatever. 
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: lol
<nsnzero> its much more costly as you have to upgrade the hardware at once 
<nsnzero> my further venture in filesystems and disk hardware involves formating a hdd with luks and btrfs 
<theblazehen> You've got local backups then right? I use btrfs, but I don't trust it after last time
<nsnzero> theblazehen: just testing it out - first time i got luks to work properly
 * andrewlsd sings: You're up all night to get luk-key
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: thats funny -lol
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon everyone
<antonmay> What is so difficult to understand the concept of sftp???? AAARRRGGGGG
<antonmay> PS welcome back Kilos. All good?
<andrewlsd> antonmay: because people think it is ftps.
<thatgraemeguy> good morning
<thatgraemeguy> better late than never :)
 * andrewlsd disconnects
<Kilos> yeah all ok but massive storm starting here. could be gone a while
<Kilos-> storm has hit and power went. night all, sleep tight
<inetpro> same here... good night kil... 
<nsnzero> good evening all
<magespawn> chat later all
<SilverCode> andrewlsd: Virtual Datacenter + Occulas Rift = Hackers (movie)
<superfly> SilverCode: Brilliant!
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-03
<Langjan> Good morning all
<Kilos> o/
<Langjan> G'morning Kilos how you doing?
<Kilos> morning Langjan ok ty sir and you
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Langjan> well thanks Kilos 
<Langjan> Are you feeling ok? 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos  :)
<Langjan> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> yessir i dont feel bad at all. just tire easy
<Langjan> Well then get rest but also try to get regular, non-stringent exercise - Pilates stretches excellent. Find on Google
<Kilos> ok ty
<Langjan> I made a discovery this morning
<Kilos> yes?
<Langjan> This dummy is sitting with a 64-bit processor 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> installed 32 bit
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> that will make a diffs to speed
<Kilos> now you can install 64 bit unity
<Langjan> now wondering if Timeshift snapshot from 32 bit will work on fresh install 64 bit
<Kilos> probs arrive twice as fast
<Langjan> well my system is pretty speedy as it is so will not bother too much if its complicated
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> So what do you think will Timeshift snapshot from 32 bit work on fresh install 64 bit?
<Kilos> i dont know what that does
<Kilos> but 
<Kilos> um
<Langjan> I have asked the Q on Timeshift forum, will let you know
<Kilos> there is an app that lets 6r4 use 32 bit goodies
<Langjan> oh
<Kilos> multi somethiong
<Kilos> multiarch maybe
<Langjan> Thks https://www.howtoforge.com/multiarch-how-to-use-32bit-packages-on-a-64bit-system-debian-7-wheezy
<Kilos> ya its in repos
<Kilos> i did that when i first got 64bit
<Kilos> you on wheezy?
<Kilos> im on xenial
<Langjan> Whats wheezy and xenial?
<Kilos> releases
<Kilos> 16.04=xenial
<Langjan> Oh sorry, xenial
<Kilos> 5 year support for lts
<Langjan> My hexchat still does not show chat history, every time I login all old ones are gone, cannot find settings for this
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> pavlushka you use hexchat?
<Langjan> logging says dislay scrollback
<pavlushka> yes dear Kilos  :)
<Langjan> but does not display anything
<Kilos> please help oom Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi pavlushka my hexchat does not show previous login chat history
<Langjan> "Display scrollback from previous session" is ticked
<Langjan> Maybe reinstall hexchat?
<pavlushka> Langjan: go to the settings menu -> preferences -> check the logging option in chatting
<pavlushka> Langjan: it will load back the previous logs
<Langjan> Its ticked but does not work
<Langjan> pavlushka, must I also tick "Enable logging of conversations to disk"? 
<pavlushka> yes, that one
<Langjan> ok thks
<Langjan> let me try, will get back in a sec
<pavlushka> Langjan: and check all the options in that logging box
<Langjan> ok will try - its not working yet
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<Langjan> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper inetpro 
<pavlushka> Langjan: it should show two or three lines we talked after you enabled logging
<pavlushka> Langjan: it should show two or three lines we talked after you enabled logging
<pavlushka> Morning paddatrapper :)
<Langjan> nope pavlushka still not working
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> let me reinstall hexchat via synaptic
<Langjan> Whats hexchat python?
<pavlushka> Langjan: you can get more help on #hexchat channel :)
<pavlushka> Langjan: its the hexchat python plugin
<Langjan> Synaptic shows some broken packages
<Kilos> fix them
<pavlushka> Langjan: I mean python plugin for hexchat which enables extra functionality
<Kilos> synaptic edit repair
<Langjan> Trying, its the python packages, were not shown as installed
<Kilos> you always breaking something, must be using unity
<Langjan> ai soega man
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> stop laughing and fix your broken things
<Langjan> let me restart hexchat 
<Kilos> you should retart your linux experience and use kde
<pavlushka> Langjan: you can take a look at here, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hexchat
<Langjan> Jy is soos Salomo se vrou wat soos 'n kraan is wat drup - did they have taps in those days? 
<Langjan> thks pavlushka  will do
<pavlushka> there the other dependencies mentioned which is needed for hexchat functionality
<Langjan> It shows three downloads, must I do them all? They are tar.xz and dsc files, I usually have a torrid time with tar files  
<Kilos> lmga
<Langjan> not funny when you old man
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> try
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> apt-depends hexchat in terminal
<Kilos> i not sure but maybe you can use gdebi to install what shows as missing dependancies
<Kilos> gdebi normally does a good job getting dependancies
<theblazehen> Morning all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Langjan> Kilos, going for breakfast, chat later, thks pav
<Langjan> pavlushka, 
<Kilos> enjoy
<pavlushka> a blazing morning theblazehen :)
<theblazehen> heh, hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> How are you the theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> Good and you pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: I am getting close to life :p
<theblazehen> pavlushka Heh, how so?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: by living I guess :)
<theblazehen> ah
 * pavlushka scratches his head
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> crazy deshi dude
<nsnzero> morning all
<theblazehen> hey nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen 
<nsnzero> yesterday i was playing around with some ntfs external drives - i used ntfs-config as suggested by 1 site
<nsnzero> ntfs-config add the external drives to  fstab - whiich caused all sorts of problems when i booted up this morning 
<nsnzero> so what i learned from this - advice given on the web is not always  correct 
<MaNI> at least you didn't learn that via the whole 'now type rm -rf /` thing
<nsnzero> its partly my fault - my eagerness to get things up and running bypasses my common-sense
<nsnzero> morning MaNI btw
<MaNI> morning
<Kilos> hi MaNI poppingtonic 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Langjan> Kilos, ek gaan julle verlaat, sterkte daar en kry weer ssm vit C en oordoseer jouself vir 'n paar dae. 
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> oh and that means hi to you oom Kilos as well :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<lunga> \q
<Kilos> aw
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<nsnzero> hi thatgraemeguy Langjan inetpro 
<ebusuku> Hi guys
<paddatrapper> Hi ebusuku
<nsnzero> hi there
<kodez> join #angularjs
<andrewlsd> Hi paddatrapper theblazehen ebusuku inetpro Mzolisto plustwo
<andrewlsd> Hi poppingtonic I'm andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> \o MaNI
<MaNI> o\
<ebusuku> hey guys
<ebusuku> I'm not sure if this is the place to ask but, I'm looking to host a web application, which hosting provider do you guys recommend
<paddatrapper> Hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> \0\
<andrewlsd> have a good weekend all
<andrewlsd> \o\
<andrewlsd> /o/
<magellanic> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> hey magellanic
<theblazehen> hey andrewlsd
<Kilos-> ebusuku hang  around, someone will help you when they get a break
<Kilos-> just be patient, most are travelling home then supper time before they settle down again
<kulelu88> what's the issue? Kilos- 
<Kilos-> he wants to know of a good host for a web app
<Kilos> kulelu88 ^^
<kulelu88> what kind of host? PaaS? Metal? VPS?
<Kilos> ebusuku ^^
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> ohi superfly all good?
<superfly> Kilos: how's the ticker holding up?
<Kilos> still ticking along ty superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: yes, got another call from Red Hat yesterday, did I tell you?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> what they sy
<superfly> Yup, got an interview with another team on Monday
<Kilos> say
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> just now you can choose your team
<superfly> and then they're going to try to schedule a second interview for the first team sometime next week too
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> yes, they seem quite eager, there might be a fight ;-)
<Kilos> hope you get the best one
<Kilos> haha
<nsnzero> evening all
<superfly> morning nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi smile superfly 
<nsnzero> how is everything superfly ?
<superfly> nsnzero: going well thanks. Had a call from Red Hat yesterday, got an interview with another team on Monday (there are at least 2 teams who are interested in me)
<smile> Hi
<superfly> smile: smile
<nsnzero> great stuff superfly - i wish you all the best 
<nsnzero> installing lubuntu on a mini laptop - atom processor 512mb ram
<nsnzero> goes all the then fails to install  grub 
<theblazehen> nsnzero Why not debootstrap manually?
<nsnzero> i think the partitions arent setup properly - redoing from scratch 
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen btw
<theblazehen> hi nsnzero
<squish102> yip superfly, no lack of IT jobs here :)
<squish102> we need like 5 linux admins, 5 windows admins, 2 exchange/AD admins, vmware admin and a couple more
<squish102> that is only in OS engineering team
<squish102> cannot find anyone :(
<nsnzero> what do admin do ?
<MaNI> can't find anyone because they would have to actually put up with squish102 *ducks*
<superfly> squish102: who do you work for?
<superfly> yeah, actually, there are TONS of jobs on Red Hat's site. I think half the reason I didn't initially think of applying for RH was because of information overload on their jobs page
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. those that arent here weekends have a good weekend
<nsnzero> night Kilos
<nsnzero> you have a great weekend too
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-04
<squish102> superfly: i woork for a retailer called dollar tree
<superfly> squish102: oh, yep, I've heard of them
<squish102> they quite big as a company but don't spend so much on IT
<squish102> only have 500-600 ppl in IT
<squish102> probably 1000 if you count contractors
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> aw where is maaz
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Maaz needs his weekend too it seems
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> aw cant get into my site
<Kilos> maaz keeps the correct link
<Kilos> sigh
<theblazehen> morning all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
 * theblazehen is buying another 2 SSDs :)
<theblazehen> That I probably shouldn't
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dont waste
<Kilos> only get what you need
<theblazehen> Couldn't get just one.. raid 1 isn't faster than raid 0 in speed, and I need 3 for raid 5
<theblazehen> Don't trust raid 0 at all
<Kilos> why all ssd
<Kilos> speed?
<theblazehen> And getting new motherboard and pci-e to sata
<theblazehen> Yeah, not _all_ ssd :)
<Kilos> they expensive for their size
<theblazehen> Gonna have the 3 SSDs be cache for my 12 HDDs
<Kilos> aha
<theblazehen> And HDDs in RAID 10
<theblazehen> And need new motherboard for more sata ports + a faster pci-e link for my GPU, only got a 1x link at the moment, horribly slow, as GPU wants 16x
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> A bit dirty but, http://imgur.com/a/RbrMi current storage box
<theblazehen> It's a mess lol
<chesedo> morning all
<inetpro> theblazehen: and you do ceph on top of raid 5 as well? 
 * chesedo thought raid1 and raid0 where not the same any way...
<Kilos> hi chesedo inetpro 
<theblazehen> inetpro nah, just gonna do my current bcache + lvm
<theblazehen> chesedo they're not
<theblazehen> I wouldn't risk adding a 2nd drive in raid 0, and 2nd drive in raid 1 won't help performance, so I need to get 2 extra drives to make it 3 for raid 5
 * chesedo means that 0 is for extending and 1 for mirroring
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> And I'm saying 1 extra drive is useless to me
<theblazehen> Wish I could upgrade the ram though... Can only fit 32 GB on the board, to be shared between my pc, storage server (1.5 GB or so), and brothers gaming pc...
<theblazehen> My pc only has 19 GB at the moment...
 * theblazehen forgot to migrate my quassel core to my server... Lets see if live migration works
<theblazehen> Laptop it's currently running on is a bit low on specs...
<theblazehen> Running my router vm, vpn vm, apt-cacher-ng + others (planned) container,  samba server, backup server, and quassel core on 4 GiB RAM
<theblazehen> fsck. Criu didn't work. Gonna need to shut down to transfer the container
<chesedo> ebusuku: which kind of web application is that?
<ebusuku> Hi chesedo
<ebusuku> django application
<tumbleweed> win 36
<Langjan> Good evening all
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> evening everyone else
<Langjan> Hi kil
<Langjan> Kilos, 
<Kilos> haha you forgot how tab works
<Langjan> preoccupied, lmga
<Langjan> you ok?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yessir ty im fine
<Kilos> just tired
<Kilos> days seem to have got longer
<Langjan> good, do you feel the vit C helped you?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> i never feel any diffs with whatever
<Langjan> so what did?
<Kilos> like peeps say coffee keeps you awake
<Langjan> not me
<Kilos> i drink a beer mug of coffee then sleep
<Kilos> and pain killers that make others lame just touch sides with me
<Langjan> Hardegat jongman...
<Kilos> different system i spose
<Kilos> look at tara and my dna results, try find a higher count
<Kilos> im an alien i think
<Langjan> From which planet?
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> anyway i go the 24th for tests at steve biko
<Kilos> they said no food, only water. and only meat and veggiers day before
<Kilos> and i go monday for meds
<Langjan> Sjoe, so you must wait a long time, are they that busy?A
<Kilos> poor ian losing lots of working time
<Kilos> well the heart surger department has a 2 to three year waiting list
<Kilos> they only squeeze very bad cases in between
<Langjan> Well good luck, I sincerely hope they will sort your problem out
 * inetpro too
<inetpro> good evening Langjan
<Langjan> hello inetpro how are you keeping?
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else and superfly as well
<chesedo> ebusuku: i've heard good things about dreamhost... and they support python
<inetpro> good and you oom Langjan
<inetpro> ebusuku: welcome back
<Langjan> Also well thks just battling a bit
<superfly> ebusuku: are you looking for a local (ZA) hoster, or international hosting?
<inetpro> Langjan: what did you break?
 * superfly was editing Apache configs on his server using vim via SSH on his phone last night. yet another reason to prefer vim
<chesedo> ebusuku: superfly is our python expert so he will be most reliable
<chesedo> wow superfly
<Langjan> inetpro, I discovered that my cpu is 64 bit so I installed 16.04 64 bit 
<Langjan> was given the impression that timeshift will restore apps but did not work out 
<inetpro> superfly: I've done that before but with a small screen and soft keyboard can be quite challenging 
<superfly> inetpro: with vim (and using vim like you're meant to) it was actually really easy. I think also the fact that I have a decent internet connection helps a lot - the lag is minimal
<inetpro> Langjan: who gave that impression?
<Langjan> The guy who runs the timeshift website
<Langjan> anyway I have reinstalled most of the stuff but have a few packages that are messing me around 
 * inetpro gies to read about timeshift
<inetpro> TimeShift is a 2007 first-person shooter?
<inetpro> s/gies/goes/
<superfly> https://launchpad.net/timeshift
 * inetpro found http://www.teejeetech.in/p/timeshift.html
<Langjan> Tony George
<Langjan> Correct
<superfly> Langjan: you can't just run 32-bit apps on a 64-bit operating system. you have to run the 64-bit versions
<superfly> also, from what I can see, it's up to how you set up TimeShift
<Langjan> Yes I have installed some 64 bit apps 
<superfly> Langjan: so if TimeShift restored the 32-bit apps, they will not work.
<Langjan> Well I did not restore anything via Timeshift in the end
<Langjan> but did copy my home folder over and maybe created some conflicts? 
<Langjan> e.g. synaptic intalls but does not open
<Langjan> installs
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> try run it from cli
<Kilos> sudo synaptic
<Langjan> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyFailed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<Langjan> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<Langjan> (synaptic:14412): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<Kilos> sudo apt install synaptic
<Langjan> something happening now
<Kilos> installing?
<Langjan> Had to do apt-get -f install 
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> dont know what it did but it ran
<Kilos> dependencies not installed or orther packages not fully installed i think
<Langjan> ok now it says synaptic is already latest version 
<Kilos> ok sudo synaptic
<Langjan> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyFailed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<Langjan> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<Langjan> (synaptic:15214): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sudo apt install aptitude
<Langjan> And does not open via launcher either
<Kilos> is your screen plugged in
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> hee hee
<Langjan> jy spot met siekte seuntjie
<Kilos> ok so something missing
<Kilos> sudo apt update
<Langjan> waiting for aptitude to install
<Kilos> still
<Kilos> is that an 18bit machine
<Langjan> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/hplip-isv/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sudo apt update
<Langjan> That was the output from update
<Kilos> again
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> mabe change repos to neology
<Kilos> if it fails again
<Langjan> same result, am on neulogy
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Langjan> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<Langjan> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> and then? 
<Kilos> did it do aything
<Kilos> do the -f command again
<Langjan> just went to the next prompt
<Kilos> sudo apt-get -f install i think it was
<Langjan> Nothing to do there, nil return
<Kilos> ok so synatic not starting the display or something
<Kilos> thats work for brainy peeps
<Kilos> inetpro fix it
<Kilos> try
<Kilos> sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> Nothing to do there either
<Kilos> are you sure there is ram in that machine?
<Langjan> 8 Gb
<Kilos> or ewe
<Langjan> ewe?
<Kilos> you sure thew ram not dead
<Kilos> aybe on someones braai 
<Kilos> ai! ek terg toppie
<Langjan> well its running so fast maybe it ran away to the ewes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok im sure something not installed properly
<Kilos> go to software centre
<Kilos> type in synaptic
<Kilos> tell it install
<Kilos> lets see what that says
<magespawn> good evening
<Langjan> It says install as if its not installed, then when I say install it says installed almost immediately
<Langjan> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Theres an unknown package "waiting to install"
<Kilos> aha
<Langjan> shows up in the launcher
<Kilos> how does one find out what that might be
<nasanzero> good evening guys
<Kilos> hi nasanzero 
<Langjan> hi nasanzero 
<Kilos> wrong nick
<nasanzero> hi Kilos 
<nasanzero> hi Langjan 
<superfly> Langjan: ignore those errors, that's typical GTK
<nasanzero> hi superfly 
<superfly> [11:09:53] <Langjan> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyFailed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<superfly> [11:09:53] <Langjan> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<superfly> [11:09:53] <Langjan> (synaptic:14412): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<superfly> hi nasanzero
<Kilos> superfly he cant open things from launcher even
<Kilos> Langjan you using ubuntu?
<nasanzero> trying out weechat over irssi tonight 
<Langjan> Synaptic shows in launcher but click and it goes away after a while
<Kilos> Langjan 
<Langjan> yes 16.04
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> try sudo synaptic again
<Langjan> ok
<superfly> Kilos: don't sudo synaptic -- doesn't synaptic ask for password?
<Kilos> yes if it opens it asks superfly 
<nasanzero> looks like your gnome/mir/unity install is damaged Langjan 
<Kilos> he cant get it to open
<superfly> Kilos: so you're never going to figure out what the problem is if you use sudo
<superfly> just run "synaptic" and then see what the output is
<Kilos> if we can get it to open he can look for broken packages with it
<superfly> nasanzero: I wasn't aware that Ubuntu was using Mir yet
<superfly> Kilos: you don't need synaptic for that
<superfly> just "sudo apt -f install"
<Kilos> tried that
<Kilos> made no diffs
<Langjan> Wow superfly that opened synaptic immediately
<Kilos> ok Langjan reload synaptic
<Kilos> then mark all updates
<nasanzero> superfly: i not sure what they call it - i dont use ubuntu - sorry 
<Kilos> i mean in synaptic hit the reload button
<Kilos> does same as apt update
<superfly> nasanzero: I meant, I thought they were still using Xorg
<Langjan> Kilos, synaptic does not allow "apply"
<Kilos> then there may be n one
<superfly> Langjan: forget synaptic, use the terminal. Type: sudo apt update
<superfly> Langjan: then: sudo apt upgrade
<nasanzero> superfly: you are correct - xorg as mir is not mainstream yet 
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> You too, Kilos
<Kilos> no man ty for helping him
<Langjan> ok running update
<Kilos> i had that prob maybe 3 releases ago
<Langjan> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/hplip-isv/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<Langjan> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<Langjan> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<superfly> Langjan: that's a PPA that doesn't support your version of Ubuntu.
<Kilos> and only way i got it fixed was to right click reinstall everything showing installed in synaptic
<Langjan> Upgrade does not add anything
<Langjan> This is all I can do in Synaptic via terminal: You will not be able to apply any changes, but you can still export the marked changes or create a download script for them.
<nasanzero> Langjan: did you install something recently ?
<Langjan> nasanzero, I did a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 64 bit 
<Langjan> then installed some apps via software centre and skype etc
<Langjan> and added my backed up home folder 
<nasanzero> you have a ppa in you repository list 
<Langjan> not sure what you mean? 
<Langjan> yes
<nasanzero> 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/hplip-isv/ppa/ubuntu xenial  -> this is not a standard repository
<nasanzero> you can do a ppa purge and revert every back to standard 
<Langjan> Ok that could help
<nasanzero> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:PPA_Name/ppa
<Langjan> Must I put the one 's name in there that you queried? 
<nasanzero> just a moment Langjan - i am just checking 
<Langjan> I have open terminal with this: Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> snaakse goed
<Langjan> ja
<nasanzero> have you tired rebooting ? 
<Langjan> No, ok shal I do that ? 
<nasanzero> wait 
<Langjan> ok
<nasanzero> that ppa you added was last updated in 2011 !
<Langjan> I tried to install hplip and it must have added the ppa in the process
<nasanzero> sudo add-apt-repository -- remove ppa:hplip-isv/ppa
<Langjan> was unsuccessful
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> Error: need a single repository as argument
<pavlushka> night Langjan :)
<Langjan> gnight pavlushka 
<Langjan> sleep well
<nasanzero> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:hplip-isv/ppa
<nasanzero> oops i put an extra space in there 
<Langjan> ok thks its done
<nasanzero> sudo apt update 
<nasanzero> sudo apt install -f
<Langjan> running
<Langjan> all done
<Langjan> looks fine
<nasanzero> also try -> dmesg | grep error 
<Langjan> Quite a long output, where can I post it?
<nasanzero> lots of errors ? 
<Langjan> Yes quite a few, about 15 lines
<Langjan> 10 errors
<nasanzero> ok lets try running a new session -> ctrl+alt+2 to start a new session , enter your username and password then run startx 
<nasanzero> pressinh ctrl+alt+7 should bring you back to this screen o just try ctrl+alt+other number till you get back here 
 * nasanzero waits with crossed fingers
<Langjan> Hi nasanzero Im back and synaptic has opened, is working many thanks 
<nasanzero> my pleasure Langjan 
<Langjan> Much appreciated
<Langjan>  and thks a lot again Kilos 
<nasanzero> weechat > irssi so far 
<Langjan> Thks guys I'm going to love and leave you, sleep well
<nasanzero> night night Langjan
<magespawn> good night all
<nsnzero> night magespawn 
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-05
<nsnzero> good morning all
<nsnzero> evening all
<superfly> morning nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi superfly 
 * nsnzero wonders if there is a gui for dd
<kulelu88> dd?
<MaNI> probably several
<MaNI> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gdiskdump-gui-for-diskdump-dd.html
<Langjan> Hi everybody
<kulelu88> hey oupa Langjan 
<Langjan> hi kulelu88 hows the young man
<kulelu88> goed oupa, how you doing? 
<Langjan> fine thks
<Langjan> Who is the hexchat settings expert?
<smile> Hi :)
<Langjan> Hi smile how are you keeping?
<smile> Hi Langjan, I'm doing mostly okay :) No major issues to speak of, how are you?
<kulelu88> Langjan: what's the problem and we shall answer
<Langjan> kulelu88, I cannot get it to keep previous chats to scroll back to
<Langjan> I have ticked everything in logging, no change 
<kulelu88> Langjan: Settings > Preferences > Logging
<kulelu88> your scrollback lines must be increased to as much as you can Langjan 
<nsnzero> evening guys 
<Langjan> Its on 500
<Langjan> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Langjan and kulelu88 
<kulelu88> so that means you've reached the 500 lines Langjan 
<kulelu88> yo nsnzero 
<Langjan> It only shows the current day
<nsnzero> Langjan: what client you using ?
<Langjan> sorry nsnzero, client?
<kulelu88> create log-files Langjan 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: hexchat
<nsnzero> program - hexchat is a irc client 
<Langjan> ok thks nsnzero - jargon comes slow to ballies
<Langjan> client is buyer to me
<kulelu88> Langjan: it comes from client/server
<nsnzero> Langjan: my apologies - i will refrain from using tech speak 
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> kulelu88, create log files here: %n/%c.log ?
<kulelu88> Langjan: that is just how the log-file name will look. see the button "open data folder" will take you to the logs
<nsnzero> sorry Langjan i cant seem to remember hexchat settings - i use irssi and weechat 
<Langjan> #ubuntu-za.log?
<Langjan> Let me check it
<kulelu88> Langjan: leave the name as-is there. the log will be in: config/hexchat/logs/freenode/
<Langjan> No I have not got it right yet
<nsnzero> Langjan: what do you want to check in the log file ?
<kulelu88> there won't be any logs currently. the data will be lost (IIRC)
<Langjan> nsnzero, I just want to be able to scroll back to the previous session's chats  
<Langjan> nsnzero, the option "display scrollback from previous session" is ticked with 3 000 scrollback lines but every new session starts from scratch
<nsnzero> i do see an option to show logs on joining a channel 
<Langjan> Log filename is #ubuntu-za.log - maybe this is where I went wroong but dont know how to edit it. Guide says Server/channel/network
<kulelu88> you shouldn't edit the logfile. it it just to log data
<Langjan> OK kulelu88 I have reset it to what it was
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. i gotta leave at 5 am for hospital to copd clinic for meds. sigh
<Kilos> lekker slaap oom Langjan 
<Langjan> Go well Kilos  and strongs for tomorrow
<Kilos> ty very much
<Kilos> i got more vit c
<Kilos> so stop nagging
<Kilos> hehe
<nsnzero> night kilos - all the best 
 * Kilos waves
<Langjan> Great, now overdose
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> Bye
<nsnzero> nsnzero
<Langjan> nsnzero, I'm also quitting, chat later have a good evening
<nsnzero> night Langjan - sleep well 
<Langjan> 'bye all
<Langjan> thanks nsnzero you too
<Langjan> wanted to wait up for the sevens but another two hours...
<Langjan> Maybe I'll get up again but then must retire now
<kulelu88> wow, some dude just threatened to hell-ban me from a channel 0.o
<nsnzero> what were you tying there 
<nsnzero> *typing 
<kulelu88> nothing. the guy accused me of being a nazi because I have 88 in my username
<nsnzero> that is just madness 
<chesedo> lol, the likes of some people
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<nsnzero> lots of crazies in the world 
<kulelu88> it wasn't some random either. this was a guy from a big IRC channel 
<nsnzero> i was reading this article on amd vs intel - but i always scroll down to the comments first 
<kulelu88> intel and AMD share a closer relationship than people know
<nsnzero> reading the first couple of comments verifies the facts in the article 
<nsnzero> but these 2 guys where giving it a go - then a couple other joined in 
<nsnzero> articles are like the newspaper , comments are the comics in the newspaper
<kulelu88> as I understand, comments on local news-sites were so toxic that most companies/providers switched them off
<nsnzero> i will never forget my semprom processor - its was fast and the board had a nvidia chipset - geforce 2 
<nsnzero> amd released their ryzen cpu / apu - so far its on par with the i7 but alot cheaper
 * nsnzero wonders if he will ever see a 8 core laptop at a reasonable price
<nsnzero> goodnight guys - got work to look forward to tomorrow 
<superfly> kulelu88: yup, News24 and IOL both switched off comments because of the mud slinging
 * superfly can remember the first iteration of comments on IOL articles, because he was working for them
<kulelu88> superfly: IIRC, the forums on mybb are toxic also
<superfly> kulelu88: I haven't done much in the forums
<MaNI> well thats their excuse at least, it's not like they put much effort into bringing it under control before they did it
<superfly> I've occasionally looked for help on there, and generally hung around the Linux forum (until there were too many Windows snobs who wanted to convert everyone to Windows)
<kulelu88> working with objects/software is way nicer than having to deal with people and their agendas
<MaNI> new24 comment section was hilariously badly done/managed
<superfly> totally
<MaNI> *news24
<kulelu88> I'd rather argue about functions vs. OOP than white vs. black . the former matters little and coders will still be friends. the latter, well ...
<MaNI> and it's not like they don't still publish a bunch of articles that are just mud slinging still anyway, so who knows what the real agenda is
<kulelu88> SA media does love doom-and-gloom stories though. "the country is about to crumble" each time something happens in the ANC
<MaNI> there were often comments pointing out how wildly inaccurate/flamebaitish/totally incorrect the articles were - I found those quite insightful often
<MaNI> I bet thats the actual reason they wanted the comments gone
<MaNI> lets be honest, the quality of journalism on news24 is pretty rubbish :(
<kulelu88> what is that rule about experts calling out poor journalism in their(experts) area of expertise, but then turning the page and believing every other article?
<MaNI> "The Murray Gell-Mann Amnesia effect" apparently
<kulelu88> thanks for helping me find it MaNI . 
<MaNI> either way, the comments provided a nice way to allow for "the other side" of the story to be heard, and/or for wild inaccuracies to be pointed out etc. so I trust it even less as a news source now
<MaNI> it's a pity that they leapt on the bickering racists as an excuse to remove it, instead of simply doing some sensible bans in conjunction with a karma system or similar
<kulelu88> voting rings are the problem then. a bunch of agend-ists will just upvote each other repeatedly.
<superfly> MaNI: Let me tell you what the news companies are really interested in: money. they don't actually care about the news.
<superfly> inetpro, chesedo, paddatrapper: I've just moved OpenLP over to our own hosted instance of WeKan. I've also made my own personal version on my server. Are you guys interested in moving Ubuntu-ZA to WeKan?
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-26
<pavlushka> Good Night ZA!
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-28
<pavlushka> Ahoy ZA
<chesedo> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> Hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi all of ya
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<norm_> Thoughts on 17.10?
<Kilos> hi norm, not tried yet, but i use kubuntu , might try get 17.10 if internet connection last after midnight
<Kilos> got some night surfer data i never use
<Kilos> hi chesedo and everyone else
<Kilos> inetpro: that includes you also as well too
<Kilos> \
<inetpro> oh my
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> that also includes superfly
<Kilos> langjan mailed and said he came here for help but no one answered him
<Kilos> old mail
<inetpro> how is the oom doing?
<Kilos> e is ok but is using linux guys in facebook i think he said for help
<superfly> hi Kilos!
<Kilos> normally my connection drops if i even cough loud but it lasted through a massive storm in the last hour
<inetpro> and how is oom Kilos doing?
<Kilos> maybe thats why its raining
<Kilos> i am good ty inetproand you and family?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> inetpro: 
<inetpro> all good thanks
<Kilos> no cybber coffee for a long time
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<inetpro> it's works alright still, I think
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why no one answered norm
<Kilos> poor guy
<Kilos> our help channel stopped helping
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: I was busy with the family, it was 7:43
<Kilos> np superfly always good to hear from you
 * chesedo is also not actively here lately
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-02
<pavlushka> night night ZA
